# Suche Leute zum Biken in Lüneburg



## mucho (5. Februar 2007)

Hallo!

Da das Fahren in Gruppen viel mehr Spass macht als allein seine Runden zu drehen, suche ich Leute aus der Umgebung Lüneburg, die es ebenfalls Leid sind allein durch die Wälder zu fahren. Ich fahre oft : Tiergarten, Steinhöhe, Elbe-Seiten-Kanal und Umgebung Deutsch Evern.

Würd mich freuen wenn sich einer meldet!!!


----------



## kapatiemme (2. März 2007)

Hi Mucho,
ich komme aus Lanze (Lauenburg). Hier scheint nicht viel mit MTB-/RR-Ambitionierten los zu sein.
War gestern erst wieder bei einem Freund in D.Evern. Mein Radrevier ist das dort allerdings nicht und ich kenne mich bei euch nicht aus. 
Wenn du Lust hast, dann können wir mal eine Runde fahren!?
Allerdings arbeite ich im Schichtdienst und habe am WE nicht immer Zeit und kann dafür allerdings in der Woche ziemlich oft.
Also bis dann...
Gruß
Kapatiemme


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herki (10. März 2007)

mucho schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Da das Fahren in Gruppen viel mehr Spass macht als allein seine Runden zu drehen, suche ich Leute aus der Umgebung Lüneburg, die es ebenfalls Leid sind allein durch die Wälder zu fahren. Ich fahre oft : Tiergarten, Steinhöhe, Elbe-Seiten-Kanal und Umgebung Deutsch Evern.
> 
> Würd mich freuen wenn sich einer meldet!!!



... na sowas, es gibt ja doch noch mehr MTBler hier in LG  

Ich fahre zwar nicht immer allein durch die Wälder Lüneburgs, aber aus unserer Kleingruppe im letzten Jahr (max. 4 Leute) ist jetzt nur noch eine Kleinstgruppe übrig geblieben   - Ingo (im Forum als iglg unterwegs) und ich, Jörg.
Wir fahren momentan jeden Dienstag abend (noch isses 'n Nightride, aber die Tage werden ja schon länger  ), demnächst auch sicher wieder öfter am Wochenende. Wir sind rund um LG, aber auch mal in den HaBes oder im Harz unterwegs. Wir fahren Touren, von gemütlich bis auch mal flotter, einige Marathons werden dieses Jahr auch wieder mitgenommen. 
Also wenn Du mal Lust hast, können wir sicherlich mal zusammen 'ne Runde Drehen ! 

Viele Grüße, Jörg


----------



## iglg (12. März 2007)

Na, dann melde ich mich auch mal selber, auch wenn Jörg schon alles gesagt hat.

Vielleicht noch unser Alter : Wir sind beide um die 40.
Unsere Dienstagsroute dauert so 2 h und hat etwa 40 km.
Im letzten Jahr sind wir Marathons in Clausthal und in Willingen (ich noch am Gardasee) gefahren, und wir wollen auch in diesem Jahr welche fahren.
Die Marathonstarts sehen wir  aber nicht verbissen, sondern es steht der Spaß im Vordergrund. 

Also, wenn Ihr unsere Minigruppe vergrößern mögt : Herzlich willkommen.


----------



## herki (12. März 2007)

iglg schrieb:


> Na, dann melde ich mich auch mal selber, auch wenn Jörg schon alles gesagt hat.
> 
> Vielleicht noch unser Alter : Wir sind beide um die 40.



wat, so alt sind wir schon  ? und meine frau sagt immer, ich werd ja doch nie erwachsen 

ich schlag einfach schon mal was für das nächste wochenende vor (verhandlungbasis): 
samstag, 15:00 uhr, treffpunkt parkplatz tiergarten (wilschenbruch, ende reiherstieg / eulenweg) 

und dann lockeres tempo tiergarten -> landwehr (sofern fahrbar) -> steinhöhe, je nach lust und laune  

na, wer ist dabei ?

cu, jörg


----------



## mucho (12. März 2007)

ich sage erstmal zu... komme dann aus deutsch evern einmal durch den tiergarten gefahren...
landwehr bin ich erst einmal gefahren...die muss ich mir nochmal n ruhe ansehen 
ansonsten bin ich dafür dass wir erst ein bisschen lockerer fahren und dann nach lust und laune noch steinhöhe fahren...
mal sehen ob die bäume da schon aussm weg geräumt sind


----------



## ar->E<-nd (12. März 2007)

na wunderprima, dann ist das ja schonmal was   dann sage ich hiermit,  auch schonmal zu. ist da auch ein parkplatz in der nähe bzw. kann mir jmd sagen was ich dem tomtom sagen muss um dahinzufinden, wo ihr dann seid? achso, was für kleidung wird benötigt? helm und mtb handschuhe hab ich, rückenpanzer und schienbeinschoner nicht  grüße!


----------



## iglg (12. März 2007)

ar->E<-nd schrieb:


> na wunderprima, dann ist das ja schonmal was   dann sage ich hiermit,  auch schonmal zu. ist da auch ein parkplatz in der nähe bzw. kann mir jmd sagen was ich dem tomtom sagen muss um dahinzufinden, wo ihr dann seid? achso, was für kleidung wird benötigt? helm und mtb handschuhe hab ich, rückenpanzer und schienbeinschoner nicht  grüße!



Ich kenne unsere Familienpläne noch nicht, aber das müsste passen.

Dem TomTom musst du sagen : Eulenweg, Ecke Reiherstieg, oder 53°13' 39,76'' / 10° 25' 17,93''.
Wenn Du in den Waldweg hineinfährst (Verlängerung Eulenweg) kommt auf der linken Seite ein Waldparkplatz.
Jörg und ich reisen übrigens immer mit dem Bike an....

Eine Gladiatorenausrüstung brauchst Du nicht, nur bitte einen Helm und was man so braucht, um auf Wegen und Trails zu fahren. Stufen, Sprünge usw. gibt's in Lüneburg und Umgebung ja eher nicht.

Bis dann

Ingo


----------



## herki (13. März 2007)

iglg schrieb:


> Stufen, Sprünge usw. gibt's in Lüneburg und Umgebung ja eher nicht.
> 
> Bis dann
> 
> Ingo



...na ja, so'n bisschen Kleinkram gibts schon ! Und der Kleinkram ist mir persönlich schon zu viel... 
Ich war am Sonntag noch auf der Steinhöhe und die Jungs von der Sprung-Fraktion haben sich da was nettes gebaut. Für mich war es aber schon nett genug zugucken zu können  
Und vor ein paar Wochen habe ich die Downhill / Freereide oder was weiß ich wie das heißt-Abfahrt auf der Steinhöhe entdeckt. Beim ersten versuch da runter zu fahren war ich froh, daß 1. meine Bremsen funktionieren und 2. das ich den Chickenway entdeckt habe   Aber da ich alleine unterwegs war, fehlte mir auch die Traute. Vielleicht ergibt sich das ja, daß wir da mal fahren. Aber mindestens einer sollte immer mal Pause machen, um dann die Retter in der Not rufen zu können  

Aber in meinem Alter bleib ich doch lieber bei CC und Touren  

cu, jörg

P.S.: Heute abend ist Nightride, Ingo und ich fahren. Wer also Lust und ne gute (aber bitte 'ne richtig gute !) Lampe hat, kann natürlich gerne mitkommen. Start ist 18:45 Uhr.


----------



## iglg (13. März 2007)

herki schrieb:


> ...
> P.S.: Heute abend ist Nightride, Ingo und ich fahren. Wer also Lust und ne gute (aber bitte 'ne richtig gute !) Lampe hat, kann natürlich gerne mitkommen. Start ist 18:45 Uhr.



Jetzt musst Du aber noch sagen, dass wir uns an der Erbstorfer Landstr, Ecke Lüner Weg (gegenüber der Shell-Tankstelle) treffen.

Und Deine neu gefundenen Herausforderungen fahren wir am Wochenende, im Hellen, oder ?

Bis heute abend....


----------



## herki (13. März 2007)

iglg schrieb:


> Jetzt musst Du aber noch sagen, dass wir uns an der Erbstorfer Landstr, Ecke Lüner Weg (gegenüber der Shell-Tankstelle) treffen.



... ach ja: wir treffen uns an der Erbstorfer Landstraße, Ecke Lüner Weg (gegenüber der Shell-Tankstelle) !




iglg schrieb:


> Und Deine neu gefundenen Herausforderungen fahren wir am Wochenende, im Hellen, oder ?



... zeigen am WE ja, fahren z.T. nicht mal im Hellen !

cu, Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iglg (13. März 2007)

herki schrieb:


> ... zeigen am WE ja, fahren z.T. nicht mal im Hellen !
> 
> cu, Jörg



Oh Gott, das klingt ja dramatisch. Jetzt bin ich aber echt neugierig. Unbedingt zeigen !


----------



## mucho (13. März 2007)

der wochenend-termin soll ein night-ride werden??
das ist schade leider habe ich keine geeignete funzel


----------



## iglg (13. März 2007)

mucho schrieb:


> der wochenend-termin soll ein night-ride werden??
> das ist schade leider habe ich keine geeignete funzel



Nee, nee, das hast Du missverstanden.

Im Dunkeln fahren wir nur dienstags abend.
Wenn wir am Wochenende fahren, dann natürlich im Hellen.

Also, bis Samstag ?

Grüße 

Ingo


----------



## mucho (13. März 2007)

ok... bis samstag!



bis jetzt sind wir, wie ´s aussieht, zu viert


----------



## ar->E<-nd (14. März 2007)

so, ich werde mir zu samstag erstmal einen neuen hinterreifen holen. warum nutzen reifen auch bei blockierbremsungen auf harzer schiefer so unschön ab, dass man an einer stelle schon die karkasse sieht *g*? also dann bis samstag!


----------



## mesofauna (15. März 2007)

hallo jungs!
muss mich ja hier auch mal wieder einbringen ;-)
hab diese woche die ersten touren wieder gemacht. wenn ich soweit wieder bissl trainiert bin, steig ich auch gern wieder mit ein!
netten gruß vom björn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herki (15. März 2007)

...ja aber hallo und welcome back !
Ich habe schon gedacht, der Björn ist verschwunden, man hat ja ewig nix von Dir gehört !

CU, Jörg


----------



## ar->E<-nd (15. März 2007)

nochmal eine frage: auch wenns wetter nicht so doll werden soll, findet das trotzdem statt? ich wär dafür   grüße!


----------



## mucho (15. März 2007)

hallo allerseits!

ich habe mir gerade mal die wetter-aussichten für samstag angesehen und die fallen leider weniger prickelnd aus 
würde sonst den kurzfristigen vorschlag machen, dass wir uns morgen 15.00 in wilschenbruch treffen...

gebt mir bitte bescheid, wie das bei euch aussieht...

ansonsten samstag

Jonni


----------



## opelics (15. März 2007)

Guten Abend allerseits...

hätte nie gedacht, dass es doch noch den einen oder anderen Großraum-Lüneburger hier gibt. 

Auch ich würd' mich gern ab und an mal zum Touren melden. Ich bin mir sicher ein weiteres MTB-News-Mitglied auch **! Dann wären es zwei mehr 

Ich selbst bin vor kurzem nach Scharnebeck gezogen und bin 25.



ciao


----------



## herki (15. März 2007)

...nee, bei mir wird das nix Freitags.
Um die Zeit bin ich mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit noch im Betrieb.

Das Wetter wird am Samstag sicher nicht so schön sein wie in den letzten Tagen, aber nach Weltuntergang hört sich das ja noch nicht an....
Gegen Kalt kann man sich anziehen, 'n bisschen nass ist ja auch noch nicht soo schlimm. 
Bei Dauerregen oder richtigem Schmuddel bleibe ich dann aber doch auch lieber zuhause  
Also ich werde mal sehen, sollte es einigermaßen gehen, fahre ich Samstag.

CU, Jörg

ups, habe ich gerade erst gesehen: Hi opelics !


----------



## mucho (15. März 2007)

ok dann hat sich das erledigt 

opelics, ich denke, wenn du willst kannst du am samstag(siehe oben) auch mitkommen...


----------



## iglg (16. März 2007)

Na, das wird dann ja mal 'ne richtig schöne Gruppe - und das in Lüneburg !

Dann hoffen wir mal auf wenigstens trockenes Wetter.

Ich gebe zu : Ich bin eigentlich ein bekennender Schönwetter-Biker (nein, nein, nicht nur bis zur Eisdiele ), aber dank des sanften Gruppenzwanges von Jörg bin ich in diesem Winter schon unter Bedingungen gefahren, unter denen ich allein schon gekniffen hätte.
Die Erfahrung zeigt, dass man sich danach prima fühlt, und wenn man erst mal auf dem Bike sitzt, ist eh alles vergessen - dann macht es ja Spaß.

Unsere Regel lautete bisher : Nur bei Regen zur Startzeit kneifen wir - sonst wird gefahren.

Also, bis morgen !


----------



## iglg (18. März 2007)

So, unsere erste gemeinsame Tour haben wir geschafft.
Hat wirklich Spaß gemacht.
Und es war alles dabei : Ehrgeizübungen bei der Affenschaukel (zu steil), gerissene Kette bei mir (nochmal Dank an Jörg für das SRAM-Kettenschloss), Tempostrecken. Es war zum Ende zwar etwas kühl (ich habe heute auch gleiche eine Erkältung im Anmarsch), aber sonst war es prima.

Das sollten wir unbedingt wiederholen.

Beiliegend dann wie versprochen der Track für Google Earth und ein paar Fotos.
Achtung, das ist kein zip, ihr müsst das Ding nur umbenennen in track.kmz, dann könnt Ihr das in GE einlesen.

Bis zum nächsten Mal.

Ingo


----------



## herki (19. März 2007)

...kann mich nur anschließen - hat gut spaß gemacht !
und den anstieg an der affenschaukel schaffen wir auch noch, daß es machbar ist, hab ich ja schon gesehen  


@ingo: gute besserung, bis zum wochenende hast du das ja geschafft, oder ?
bei mir wird es wahrscheinlich sonntag besser passen als samstag, hängt von fortschritt unserer treppen-baustelle ab.
und das kettenschloß ist quasi der ausgleich für den warte-dienstag, o.k. ?  

so long,
jörg


----------



## mucho (19. März 2007)

Hallo!

Bin beeindruckt von dem GPS-Gerät, sowie von der Qualität der Handyfotos  

Also wenn ich am 25.3 nicht in Hitzacker fahre, was sich am Donnerstag oder Freitag entscheidet, kann ich euch am Samstag die Strecke an der Ilmenau nach Bienenbüttel zeigen, die ich selbst noch nicht lange kenne.

Bis dann!

Jonni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ar->E<-nd (20. März 2007)

dem kann ich mich nur anschließen, sehr schöne Routenübersicht so   Auch von mir gute Besserung, und dann schaun wir mal, das wetter soll ja wohl richtun g wochenende wieder steigende tendenz zeigen. hoffen wir das beste. grüße und bis demnächst! ach und jörg: tut euch ja nichts bei der treppe , soll schon ungefährlichere baustellen gegeben haben


----------



## Tekken123 (20. März 2007)

Hallo, ich bin der Siggi aus Bienenbüttel.
Durch Zufall habe ich einen von Euch (keine Ahnung wer das war) beim auspacken seines Rades in Deutsch-Evern gesehen. Gleich mal gestoppt, kurz miteinander gesprochen und paar Minuten Später sind wir zu dritte eine schöne kleine runde gefahren (Deutsch-Evern, Bike Park Lüneburg, Steinhöhe Landwehr) hat Spaß gemacht. Ich war der mit dem Raven.

Bei Gelegenheit können wir ja auch mal von Bienenbüttel aus starten, gibt schöne touren die man fahren kann


----------



## mucho (20. März 2007)

Hallo!

Wir können das ja absprechen...die nächste Tour sollte glaube ich soweit abgesprochen auch in die Richtung verlaufen...dann kann man sich ja organisieren 

Werde am Montag den Marathon wohl doch nicht fahren...


----------



## ar->E<-nd (23. März 2007)

So, heut ist Freitag, der Zivi a.D. hat grad mal das Wetter fürs Wochenende angeschaut und festgestellt, dass der Tag egal ist, wann wir ne Runde drehen  Bleibt also nur die Fragen 1: OB wir fahren und 2: WANN sowie 3: WO wir uns dann treffen   bitte mal allgemeine Meinungen dazu, ich mach,soweit ich das überblicke, (fast) alles mit.
Grüße,
Arend


----------



## iglg (23. März 2007)

Ich bin leider raus. Meine Erkältung ist fies, meine Stimme fast weg. Da ist Sport leider nicht angesagt. Schade, denn das Wetter soll ja gut werden.

Bin dann sicher nächste Woche wieder dabei.

Wenn ich Jörg richtig verstanden habe, passt ihm der Sonntag gut, oder .

Viel Spaß

Ingo


----------



## ar->E<-nd (23. März 2007)

ooh, dann mal gute Besserung! Lass das ja nicht noch fieser werden. Also nach meinem Plan wäre der Sonntag auch besser.


----------



## mucho (23. März 2007)

also ich wäre sonntag dabei.. aber bitte nicht so früh  
ich "muss" am abend vorher zur ABI party meiner schule 
ich halte 15.00 für eine menschliche zeit 
arend und siggi können ja sich untereinander absprechen...
ich würde dann sagen: 15.00 Melbecker Brücke in Deutsch Evern

Jörg bist du dabei?
Siggi bist du dabei?
Arend bist du dabei?
Ingo gute Besserung!

cya

Jonni


----------



## herki (23. März 2007)

mucho schrieb:


> ich würde dann sagen: 15.00 Melbecker Brücke in Deutsch Evern
> 
> Jörg bist du dabei?



...ich würde mal sagen: jepp, bin dabei  
wo ist denn die melbecker brücke in deutsch evern ? (da gibts ja mehrere brücken, oder  )

cu, jörg

@ingo: gute besserung - ich bau' nächsten dienstag auf dich !
gib dir mal ordentlich heiße zitrone, 'n paar warme biere und dann wird das schon


----------



## ar->E<-nd (23. März 2007)

jupp, mich ist auch dabei  und 15 uhr find ich auch menschlich. komme aber auch nach deutsch evern erstmal, das kenn ich schon dann. da die brücke über der ilmenau?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iglg (24. März 2007)

herki schrieb:


> gib dir mal ordentlich heiße zitrone, 'n paar warme biere und dann wird das schon



Geht das auch mit alkoholfreiem Bier - Oder bekomme ich die Unterbrechung des Fastens auf Rezept und ärztliche Anweisung?

Ich tue alles, dass wir Dienstag fahren können, aber ruhig, ich will meinen Gardasee-Einsatz nicht gefährden.

Viel Spaß Sonntag- Ich fühle mich schon ganz schlecht : 1 Woche KEIN Sport.
Das wirft mich ja wieder zurück!

Bis denne !

Ach ja, noch was.

Es scheint ja eine neuere Strecke zu geben.

Zeichnest Du den Track auf  und schickst ihn mir ?

Danke


----------



## mucho (24. März 2007)

Guten Morgen!

ich habe noch mal auf einer karte (Map24) den treffpunkt kenntlich gemacht:

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php?photo=351293&cat=500

jörg wir können uns sonst auch um 14.50 am tiergarten, ponyhof klein, treffen und dann dahin fahren und dort auf arend warten.

mal ne andere frage, ich glaube ich habe mit ingo darüber gesprochen,
plant ihr eine tagestour in die HaBes in den nächsten wochen? 

also erstmal bis morgen um 15.00!!!


ingo, wenn man krank ist verbraucht man mehr kalorien als normal, vielleicht tröstet dich das ein bisschen....


----------



## herki (24. März 2007)

mucho schrieb:


> jörg wir können uns sonst auch um 14.50 am tiergarten, ponyhof klein, treffen und dann dahin fahren und dort auf arend warten.



14:50 ponyhof klein - find ich gut ! (äh, ponyhof klein ist doch der ponyhof da an der eisenbahn-pausenbrücke, oder ?)



iglg schrieb:


> Es scheint ja eine neuere Strecke zu geben.
> 
> Zeichnest Du den Track auf  und schickst ihn mir ?
> 
> Danke



klar, mache ich !

ich hoffe, mit nächstem dienstag klappt das.... ich muß nächste woche dienstlich wahrscheinlich nochmal nach england und nach schweden, die planung steht aber erst montag    - ich werde aber versuchen die reisen zu kombinieren, und zwar so, daß ich dienstag da bin !

also bis dann,
jörg


----------



## herki (25. März 2007)

moin leutz,

leider muß ich mich für heute doch ausklinken  
meine frau hat sich gestern noch eine bänderzerrung gegönnt, die heute wohl so richtig wehtut.... auf jeden fall muss ich mich als treusorgender ehemann heute aufopfernd um sie kümmern  
und da mein sohnemann mit einer derben erkältung durch die gegen schnieft, kann ich mich nicht heute nachmittag so lange abseilen. ich spiel dann mal die krankenschwester.

ich werde heute abend versuchen noch mal so'ne kleine runde auf der steinhöhe drehen, da hab ich ja den heimvorteil, nach max. 10 minuten da zu sein. so'ne kleine stunde lässt sich mit meiner fürsorgepflicht wohl vereinbaren.

also viel spaß heute, und merkt euch den weg gut, bei nächster gelegenheit fahren wir den gemeinsam, o.k. !?

gruß,
jörg

p.s.: @mucho: meinerseits ist momentan noch keine HaBe-Tour geplant, aber wir können da gerne mal was in's auge fassen !


----------



## mucho (26. März 2007)

das wär schön wenn das in nächster zeit was werden würde...bin zur zeit absolut unternehmungslustig und heiß aufs biken 

fahrt ihr morgen abend?? wenn ja, darf ich mich anschließen??
es bleibt ja jetzt länger hell...


----------



## herki (26. März 2007)

mucho schrieb:


> fahrt ihr morgen abend?? wenn ja, darf ich mich anschließen??
> es bleibt ja jetzt länger hell...



ja, morgen abend fahren wir ! und anschließen darfst du dich natürlich gerne ! 
treffpunkt ist gegenüber der shell-tankstelle an der erbstorfer landstrasse / ecke lüner weg. und los geht es um 18:45 uhr.
eine lampe solltest du aber auf jeden fall dabei haben, auch wenn es jetzt länger hell ist. im wald ist es so gegen 20:00 dann sicher doch schon ziemlich schattig, und wir fahren meist so gut 2 stunden... und wenn die lampe nur für den sicheren heimweg ist, besser is' das ! 
wir können die tour vielleicht auch so einteilen, daß wir dann gegen 20:00 höhe deutsch evern sind, und du klinkst dich dann aus. 

also evtl. bis morgen abend, 
gruß, jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iglg (26. März 2007)

Ich will morgen auch fahren. Allerdings keine Speed-Runde, weil mich meine abklingende Erkältung noch ganz schön schafft.

Wenn Ihr zu schnell seid, klinke ich mich halt aus. Erstmal bin ich dabei.

Bis morgen dann.


----------



## mucho (27. März 2007)

mit straßennamen habe ich es nicht so aber mir fällt jetzt gerade nur die shell am bockelsberg neben havemann ein...


----------



## mucho (27. März 2007)

ahh ich orientierungsloser 
habs jetzt aufm schirm wo ich hin muss...bis nachher


----------



## iglg (28. März 2007)

War ja wieder eine nette Abendrunde. Es ging trotz Erkältung gut.

Hoffentlich hält das Wetter bis zum Wochenende. Habe von meiner Familie frei bekommen. Es ist mir also egal, wann wir fahren.

Ich versuche einen großen Wagen zu bekommen, dann können wir gerne in die HABEs fahren.

Gruß

PS Habe gerade einen Transporter reserviert. 3 Leute, 3 Bikes : Kein Problem. Der Wagen hat eine 3er-Sitzbank. Wenn wir zu viert sein sollten, müssen wir (etwas ungesetzlich) zusammenrücken....


----------



## mucho (28. März 2007)

hustend und schniefend fuhr er uns davon  

mir ist es auch egal...würde aber samstag bevorzugen, wenn das bei euch nicht passt muss ich sonntag morgen n bisschen eher aus der "garage"   , um mein schlafpensum zu erreichen  

arend ist am WE in goslar, soweit ich das verstanden habe...


----------



## iglg (28. März 2007)

mucho schrieb:


> hustend und schniefend fuhr er uns davon




Höchstens vorweg, Abstand aufbauen konnte ich ja nicht, ich habe Euren heißen Atem immer gespürt.


----------



## herki (28. März 2007)

Also ich wäre für Sonntag, muß ja nicht soooo früh sein !
Wenn wir so gegen 13:00 Uhr Richtung HaBes starten, haben wir jede Menge Zeit; von mir aus auch noch etwas später. Oder früher - mir isses worschd !

@iglg: Automäßig können wir auch gerne demnächst meine Karre einplanen, 3 Räder bekomme ich bequem auf's Dach, und zur Not müsste ein 4. in den Kofferraum passen, bei dann noch 4 Sitzplätzen. Das müßte ich aber nochmal ausprobieren.

So, dann terminiert mal was, ich bin bis Samstag offline.  

cu, jörg


----------



## mucho (28. März 2007)

ab 12.00 können wir von mir aus los...würdet ihr mich in deutsch evern abholen?

jörg, ich hab jetzt erst kapiert was deine signatur soll 
man muss seitlich draufgucken dann erkennt man es


----------



## iglg (28. März 2007)

Ich muss Sonntag vormittag noch zum Geburtstag meiner Nichte in Bleckede.

Deshalb könnte ich nicht vor 13:30.

Ist ja abends lange hell, deshalb kein Problem ?


----------



## ar->E<-nd (29. März 2007)

Hallo alle zusammen!
Ihr werdet, so wie ich das sehe, völlig legal zu dritt fahren können, da ich am Wochenende erstmal nach Goslar muss, meinen abschließenden Papierkram zum Zivildienstende erledigen. Aber das nächste mal bin ich dann gern wieder dabei, wenn ich mal endlich meine Klickies geliefert kriegen würde 
Grüße, 
Arend


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mucho (29. März 2007)

Hallo!

Kaufe mir morgen wahrscheinlich einen neuen Rahmen... 
Einen Nox Eclipse SLT...hoffentlich werde ich mit dem glücklich. 

Wo soll ich am Sonntag bereit stehen und wann?

Gruß Jonni


----------



## iglg (30. März 2007)

mucho schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Kaufe mir morgen wahrscheinlich einen neuen Rahmen...
> Einen Nox Eclipse SLT...hoffentlich werde ich mit dem glücklich.
> ...



14.00, wohin kannst Du denn kommen ? Da ich kurz vorher erst aus Bleckede komme, wäre es gut, wenn Jörg Dich evt, abholen könnte.

Hast Du ein Handy ? Dann schicke mir mal bitte eine PM mit der Nummer.

Falls ich mich verspäte...

Ingo


----------



## iglg (31. März 2007)

iglg schrieb:


> 14.00, wohin kannst Du denn kommen ? Da ich kurz vorher erst aus Bleckede komme, wäre es gut, wenn Jörg Dich evt, abholen könnte.
> 
> Hast Du ein Handy ? Dann schicke mir mal bitte eine PM mit der Nummer.
> 
> ...



Wie gesagt, bin morgen vormittags zum Geburtstag.  Geht um 10:30 los in Bleckede, 2 Stunden wird es dauern, dann 30 min zurück, Bike und Klamotten klarmachen usw. 

Fazit : Vor 14.00 schaffe ich es nicht.

Trotzdem HaBe s oder lieber nächstes (langes) Wochenende und morgen lieber  die Bienenbüttel-Tour von Jonni ??

Postet mal oder ruft an.

Gruß

Ingo


----------



## mucho (31. März 2007)

ich wäre sehr für die HaBes aber, wenn ich in der Minderheit bin dann fahren wir hier...Startpunkt Deutsch Evern, dann an der Ilmenau lang bis Hohenbostel und von dort zur Landwehr und eine kleine Abschlussrunde an der Steinhöhe....

wenn ihr aber in HHH eine längere Tour plant ( wenn man schonmal da ist)
dann ist wohl nächstes WE in aller Ruhe besser....


----------



## herki (31. März 2007)

hi leutz,

jetzt kann ich auch mal wieder senf dazugeben !
am nächsten wochenende bin ich unterwegs, d.h. ostersonntag und montag.
bliebe also karfreitag und samstag zum juckeln. wettertendenz ist aber ja leider für nächste woche etwas fallend 

für morgen könnte ich folgendes angebot machen: ich hole jonni mucho um 13:30 uhr ab, rad auf's auto, dann holen wir ingo ab, also so gegen 14:00 uhr, auch rad auf's auto, und dann ab in die habe's. so gegen 14:30 uhr wären wir da, die zeit dürfte dann ja noch dicke reichen.
ich bin jetzt gleich mal wieder unterwegs, aber per sms könnt ihr mir ja mal melden, ob das so sein soll. wenn ja, schick mir mal deine adresse mit, jonni, ich hole dich dann zuhause ab. meine handynummer schicke ich dir gleich per pm.

bis morgen,wo und wie auch immer !

greetz, jörg


----------



## iglg (31. März 2007)

OK, wenn die HaBes so locken, soll es halt so sein.
Falls was dazwischen kommt, melde ich mich. Ansonsten warte ich ab 14.00 auf Euch.

Bis morgen 

Ingo


----------



## herki (6. April 2007)

Moinsen zusammen,

wollen wir morgen zusammen los ? 
Jonni muß uns ja dringend die Bienenbüttel-Tour zeigen.

Mir würde es am Besten nachmittags passen. Zeit ??

Was ist denn mit den anderen gemeldeten Interessenten - opelics mit Freund, mesofauna - habt ihr Zeit u.o. Lust ?

bisdenne, Jörg


----------



## ar->E<-nd (6. April 2007)

Soo, wollt nochmal anfragen, ob jemand evtl lust hätte, morgen nachmittag ne kleine runde zu drehen oder so, sollte er zeit haben? quasi die "osterhasen-gedächtnis-runde" oder so bitte mal meinungen oder andere terminvorschläge 
grüße!
arend


----------



## mucho (6. April 2007)

Hallo!
würde gern mitkommen, habe derzeit nur kein zusammengebautes bike 
Ich werde mal mein bruder fragen, ob er mir nicht mal sein focus leihen kann.
ich meld mich sobald ich was weiß...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iglg (6. April 2007)

Habe mir den Samstag fest eingeplant - bin also dabei.

14.00, 14:30 15:00 ? Wo und wohin ist mir egal.

So, jetzt gehe ich in den Keller, meinen Hinterreifen flicken, der hat Sonntag in den HaBes wohl etwas abbekommen.


@Jonni : Ausgerechnet zu Ostern zerlegst Du dein Bike ? Keine Disco, kein Trecker heute : SCHRAUBEN !

@arend und jörg : Ist ja witzig, dass Ihr zur gleichen Zeit gepostet habt. Telephatie, oder ?


----------



## mucho (6. April 2007)

trecker fahren darf ich heute so oder so nicht (feiertag)  

ich warte noch auf ein  mit steuersatz, sattelstütze und kette...ohne den kram komm ich nicht weit  
aber mein bruder wird sich denke ich mal erkenntlich zeigen, dass ich ihm das bike fast geschenkt habe...muss das nur mal vernünftig einstallen etc.
bin also zu 98% dabei...wenn wir den ilmenau trail fahren wollen treffen wir uns entweder tiergarten oder melbecker brücke

gruß
Jonni


----------



## herki (6. April 2007)

...ja, ist ja echte zauberei, daß arend und ich zeitgleich gepostet haben  

ich sach ma 14:30 uhr - treffpunkt ponyhof klein ( = ponyhof forsthaus tiergarten), o.k. ? und dann den ilmenau-trail von jonni, ab geht die post  

@jonni: dein bruder hat eigentlich gar keine chance, dir das focus nicht zu geben, denn: 
1. bist du morgen der guide, und joggenderweise sieht das albern aus, und 
2. kommen wir sonst morgen mal alle zu dir nach hause und überzeugen ihn, daß er dir sein focus gerne mal gibt  , und
3. ist mein focus noch nie zusammen mit einem anderen focus unterwegs gewesen  

ich hoffe ich bin morgen noch einigermaßen fähig mitzuhalten, morgen früh wird erstmal holz gehackt  

bis dann,
jörg


----------



## mucho (6. April 2007)

er ist gerade in spanien...wenn er sich bis morgen nicht gemeldet hat dann sehe ich das als erlaubnis das bike zu nehmen 
also morgen 14.30 tiergarten...

@jörg es ist auch ein cypress


----------



## ar->E<-nd (6. April 2007)

japp, das muss es sein, jörg  *g*
 das klingt doch gut! also ich plädiere auch auf alles ab 14:30, besser 15 Uhr..dann schaff ich das auch zeitlich bequem! ich mach auch alles mit!
edit: gut, dann bin ich auch um 14:30 dabei! mal die klickies weiter ausprobieren, dies nun auch bei mir hat 
grüße und bis morgen!


----------



## iglg (6. April 2007)

Na prima, dann essen wir mal brav den Frühstücksteller leer, damit das Wetter gut wird.

Bis morgen

Ingo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mesofauna (7. April 2007)

hallo leute!
war gestern schon fleißig unterwegs und lass es heut lieber ruhig angehen. verlasse mich da heut lieber auf das bike mit motor ;-) 
ich wünsch euch viel spaß. beim nächsten mal gern. 
seid ihr dienstag abend unterwegs? falls ja, schließ ich mich gern an, wenn
das ok ist.

nette grüße vom björn


----------



## herki (7. April 2007)

hallo zusammen, 
es hat heute wieder richtig spaß gemacht ! die trails von deutsch evern bis bienenbüttel sind echt nett !

Ich habe den google-earth-track und die touren von heute und von den harburger bergen als track-datei angehängt. ich hoffe das klappt irgendwie, ich hab das noch nicht gemacht. 

komischerweise sehe ich in google earth in der groben übersicht den track komplett dargestellt, wenn ich weiter hereinzoome, verschwindet die linie teilweise, obwohl die einzelnen track-punkte noch zu sehen sind. 
@Ingo: hilf mir ! was muss ich einstellen ?


@Björn (mesofauna): ich bin gestern auch gefahren, und heute hat das trotzdem geklappt - auch ohne motor  
am dienstag bin ich leider nicht dabei, da ich auf dienstreise bin, aber ingo fährt ganz bestimmt, nicht wahr, ingo   ?

bis dann, und frohe ostern !
 jörg


----------



## mesofauna (9. April 2007)

morgen jemand lust und zeit zu biken? ingo?
könnte ab 18.15 

gruß vom björn


----------



## iglg (9. April 2007)

Eigentlich ist der Dienstag ja fix,
aber Jörg ist auf Dienstreise und ich muss evt. Mathe-Nachhilfe-Notdienst geben.

Ich melde mich hier, wenn ich genau weiss, ob die Nachhilfe stattfindet.

Bis morgen

Ingo


----------



## mesofauna (9. April 2007)

ok. ich schau dann morgen nach der arbeit mal rein.

bis denn

björn


----------



## iglg (10. April 2007)

Hallo Björn, hallo Jonni,

die Kids schreiben Donnerstag eine Klausur und brauchen noch etwas Support.

Deshalb fahre ich heute nicht.

Gruß

Ingo


----------



## iglg (10. April 2007)

herki schrieb:


> Ich habe den google-earth-track und die touren von heute und von den harburger bergen als track-datei angehängt. ich hoffe das klappt irgendwie, ich hab das noch nicht gemacht.




Also ich habe es so gemacht, dass ich den Track mit der Garminsoftware MapSource direkt vom Gerät geladen und dann als GPX-File abgespeichert habe.
GPS kann man dann direkt in GE einlesen (Datei öffnen).

Wenn du MapSource nicht hast, probiere es mal mit
 G7toWin, das gibt es als Freeware im Internet und das Programm kann Tracks aus dem Garmin laden und im GPX-Format speichern.


----------



## herki (10. April 2007)

iglg schrieb:


> Also ich habe es so gemacht, dass ich den Track mit der Garminsoftware MapSource direkt vom Gerät geladen und dann als GPX-File abgespeichert habe.
> GPS kann man dann direkt in GE einlesen (Datei öffnen).
> 
> Wenn du MapSource nicht hast, probiere es mal mit
> G7toWin, das gibt es als Freeware im Internet und das Programm kann Tracks aus dem Garmin laden und im GPX-Format speichern.



... also hat das mit meinen Tracks wohl nicht geklappt ? 
na gut, probier ich demnächst mal nach deiner Anleitung.

aber was ist eigentlich mit deinen stunt-fotos, sind die was geworden ?


by the way: ich hatte eben den anruf aller anrufe: mein rahmen ist letzte woche angekommen, mein bike wird jetzt aufgebaut und am samstag werde ich es abholen !  
 und dann: bahn frei !!!!  

cu, jörg


----------



## mucho (10. April 2007)

mit ganz viel glück ist auch mein NOX am wochenende fertig!!
kommt drauf an, wie lange die mit der lieferung der fehlenden komponenten brauchen und wie geschickt ich mich anstelle 

also am wochenende schon mal den samstag als möglichen termin ankreuzen oder doch lieber sonntag?


----------



## iglg (10. April 2007)

@jörg : Ich denk, Du bist in Fronkreisch ??

@alle die mitfahren wollen : Samstag nachmittag wäre gut !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herki (12. April 2007)

iglg schrieb:


> @jörg : Ich denk, Du bist in Fronkreisch ??
> 
> @alle die mitfahren wollen : Samstag nachmittag wäre gut !



Fronkreisch: .... ja, war ich auch ! mein Posting am Dienstag hier war meine letzte Tat, danach habe ich den Compi ausgemacht und bin losgedüst. Diesmal bin ich sogar ohne Ticket durchgekommen   ! ( im gegensatz zum letzten mal  )

wegen Samstag: da bin ich dann eher nicht dabei, denn ich weiß nicht, ob ich das schon gesagt habe: 
Ich hole mein Fahrrad ab ! mein Neues ! FREU !!! 
Auf dem Rückweg werde ich dann noch einen Familienbesuch absolvieren, so daß ich erst Samstag abend wieder da sein werde.
Aber am Sonntag werde ich sicher 'ne Einweihungs-Runde drehen, weiß aber auch noch nicht, wann und wohin.

Ach ja, Ingo: Für Dienstag, den 24.04., muß ich schon wieder kneifen mit Ansage ! Da bin ich höchstwahrscheinlich 2 Tage in Brüssel....

CU, Jörg


----------



## ar->E<-nd (13. April 2007)

jaja, so ist das, wenn man immer was um die ohren hat, gell jörg  
wie gut habens da doch schüler und (fast-)studenten *grins*
muss für dieses we aber auch leider absagen, wohnungsaufbau und großelternbesuch steht an.. aber dann halt wieder demnächst! 
hab schon langsam echt schiss, bei euren radtechnischen granaten, die nun alle besitzen; hauptsache mein einfach-felt kriegt keine angst bei dem mountainbike-übermacht-anblick, dreht auf der hinterhand,fährt allein in den busch und wirft mich ab 
grüße!


----------



## herki (13. April 2007)

ar->E<-nd schrieb:


> hab schon langsam echt schiss, bei euren radtechnischen granaten, die nun alle besitzen; hauptsache mein einfach-felt kriegt keine angst bei dem mountainbike-übermacht-anblick, dreht auf der hinterhand,fährt allein in den busch und wirft mich ab
> grüße!



neenee, schiss haben brauchst du oder dein bike nicht !
was nützt das beste bike, wenn der reiter nix taugt  
es kommt immer drauf an WER oben drauf sitzt !
Ich hab mit meinem einfach-Focus bisher auch 'ne Menge Spass gehabt, bin Marathons mitgefahren, hab den Harz überquert usw. Aber so langsam komme ich nun auch in's Alter, in dem ein Fully besser für die Knochen ist  , in Einsatzbereiche, wo mein Focus dann doch anfängt zu ächzen (und die Bremsen doch etwas schwach wirken) und in Spaßbereiche, in denen ich dann auch bereit bin, mehr Kohle für mein Hobby auszugeben.
Also nicht verzagen ! ....is alles nur Show  

cu, jörg


----------



## iglg (13. April 2007)

Also wollen wir dann lieber Sonntag fahren ?

Dann könnte ich mit meiner Tochter morgen zum Reitturnier. Sonntag kann ich allerdings erst nachmittags gegen 15.00, aber das Wetter soll ja gut sein.


----------



## mucho (13. April 2007)

ich hab am sonntag ruder-training...ich werde dann sehen, wie es zeitlich und körperlich aussieht...


----------



## herki (13. April 2007)

also von mir aus ist sonntag nachmittag i.o. !


----------



## iglg (13. April 2007)

Also Sonntag zur Jörg-Bike-Premiere

15:30 ?

liebe Grüße

Ingo


----------



## iglg (14. April 2007)

Wasn nu ?

Bin morgen bis 15.00 nicht online. Wenn Ihr Uhrzeit und Treffpunkt abmacht, bitte per SMS 0160 6306560

Bis morgen ?

Ingo


----------



## herki (14. April 2007)

iglg schrieb:


> Wasn nu ?
> 
> Bin morgen bis 15.00 nicht online. Wenn Ihr Uhrzeit und Treffpunkt abmacht, bitte per SMS 0160 6306560
> 
> ...



Hi, ich sach ma 15:30 Uhr is ok, Treffpunkt Parkplatz Tiergarten !?
Ich schicke Ingo eine SMS !

Also bis dann,
Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mucho (15. April 2007)

Hallo!
Ich werde es heute zeitlich nicht auf die Reihe bekommen...außerdem will mir mein Bruder nicht nochmal sein Bike leihen nachdem ich beim letzten Mal sein Kettenblatt verbogen habe.
Nächstes Wochenende sieht aber gut aus...wahrscheinlich mit "neuem" Bike.

Ich wünsch euch viel Spaß!

@ Jörg: Wie ist das Ghost??


----------



## iglg (15. April 2007)

mucho schrieb:


> @ Jörg: Wie ist das Ghost??



furchtbar 

alle paar minuten hat er gesagt, wie toll es sei ! Außerdem ist jörg mit dem neuen bike viel zu schnell !

Hätte ich ihm bloß eingeredet, dass sein altes hardtail optimal für so junge, sportliche Menschen wie ihn sei.

Jetzt ist mein Materialvorteil zum Teufel !!!! 

Nee, nee das Teil ist schon prima, und wir haben es ja auch mit Sekt getauft!

Wir hatten eine nette Tour bei dem tollen Wetter. Ich glaube, das war heute das erste Mal, dass ich vor dem Marathon am Gardasee zu Hause in kurzen Bike-Klamotten gefahren bin.
Die Klimakatastophe hat auch ihr Gutes.


----------



## herki (16. April 2007)

mucho schrieb:


> @ Jörg: Wie ist das Ghost??



tja, was soll ich sagen ?!: GEIL !  
Ingo musste sich ja gestern tatsächlich schon meine Begeisterung bei jedem Stopp anhören...
Aber es ist tatsächlich ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht, ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, daß ich jemals nochmal auf mein altes Focus aufsteigen werde  

Und nachdem Ingo ja wieder mal an alles gedacht hat, ist es jetzt auch getauft und quietsch gar nicht mehr (na gut, der Sattel hat später auch noch etwas Siliconspray extra bekommen....)

Beweise siehe Fotoalbum.

Ach ja, Fotoalbum - Ingo, wo sind eigentlich die Stuntfotos von der vorherigen Tour ?
Und Ingo, mein Geschwindigkeitsvorteil gestern könnte ja vielleicht noch ein bisschen an einer anderen Tatsache liegen, gell   ??

Grüße an alle,
Jörg


----------



## ar->E<-nd (16. April 2007)

tja, was soll man sagen, dann mal auch von mir glückwunsch zum neuen gefährt 
das mit der taufe ist ne echt gute idee  wie heißt es denn?
grüße,
arend


----------



## herki (16. April 2007)

ar->E<-nd schrieb:


> tja, was soll man sagen, dann mal auch von mir glückwunsch zum neuen gefährt
> das mit der taufe ist ne echt gute idee  wie heißt es denn?
> grüße,
> arend


danke, danke !

tja, bei der namensgebung meint meine family ein mitspracherecht haben zu wollen, mein vorschlag "Niccy Nob" wurde eher mit stirnrunzeln zur kenntnis genommen.  
aber tatsächlich neige ich auch eher nicht dazu, meinen vehiceln namen zu verpassen.
greetz, jörg


----------



## Hinni (16. April 2007)

Hey Leute,
das ist jetzt mein erster Beitrag in diesem Forum. 
Ich finde man sollte sich in dieser Fahrradklasse untereinander kennen.
Denn so macht es am meisten spaß wenn man in einer größeren Gruppe die Wälder unsicher macht.
Ich bin noch nciht sehr lange dabei, aber für die kurze Zeit die ich fahre, kann ich shcon Recht gut mithalten.
nach 2 Wochen war der Roadgap bei "Hasenburg" auch geschafft und mir steht nur noch der Drop am Liebesgrund bevor.
Nur um mal schnell meinen Stand festzulegen....

Wer hat Bock am Sonntag die city cicles Tour mitzufahren? Für mich auch das erste mal das ich dabei bin, denn es gilt helmpflicht! Und mein Helm ist vor kurzem erst bei mir angekommen.
Um 11 Uhr ist treffen vorm Schaufenster 
Also bis dann, wer auch immer das jetzt liest

MFG Hinrich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herki (17. April 2007)

Hinni schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> das ist jetzt mein erster Beitrag in diesem Forum.
> Ich finde man sollte sich in dieser Fahrradklasse untereinander kennen.
> Denn so macht es am meisten spaß wenn man in einer größeren Gruppe die Wälder unsicher macht.
> ...



Hi Hinni, very welcome !

Ich fürchte, da kann ich schon jetzt nicht mehr mithalten, meine Vorlieben liegen eher im Touren / Marathon und vielleicht noch CC- Bereich denn im Droppen, Freeriden und Downhillen....   Aber wenn Du mal Bock hast, 40 - 60 oder mehr km rund um Lüneburg abzugrasen, herzlich willkommen !
Von daher hab ich bisher auch noch nicht mit dem Gedanken gespielt, die City Cycles Tour mitzumachen. Aber die Strecken auf der Steinhöhe, die die Jungs (und Mädels ?) wohl fahren, sind schon ganz witzig !

@Ingo: Ich habe gerade meine Brüssel-Tour nächste Woche abgesagt, also ist doch Dienstag abend angesagt !
@alle: Was ist eigentlich mit heute abend, hat jemand Bock ? Ansonsten drehe ich alleine 'ne Runde.

CU, Jörg


----------



## Hinni (17. April 2007)

Heute abend mach ich was mit meiner Freundin aber sonst könnten wir am Donnerstag abend mal ne runde drehen.
Ich hab gegen solche Touren eher nichts einzuwenden.
Kennt ihr die Tour über Lauenburg, nach Gestacht und wieder zurück?
Also auf der nördlichen seite der elbe ist ein schöner waldweg...
Am ende kommt man auf ca. 50 km je nach dem wie oft man die abfahrten in Lauenburg fährt 
Zwar ist es erstmal ein Stück Straße, aber in der altstadt und im wald macht es schon spaß.
Allerdings bräuchten wir dazu locker 3-4 stunden also nach meiner erfahrung.

Würd mich freuen mal mit jemand anders diese Tour zu fahren.


MFG Hinrich


----------



## mucho (17. April 2007)

heute bin ich gut gelaunt bei city cycles in den laden gegangen, da mir zugesagt worden ist, dass heute endlich der steuersatz eingepresst worden wäre. um so größer die enttäuschung als mir mitgeteilt wurde, dass sie sich den rahmen noch nicht angeguckt hätten.   (liegt auch erst seit zwei wochen bei denen in der werkstatt) bis jetzt dachte ich immer nur, dass bikepark derart langsam und unkooperativ ist...  
der neue termin ist nun morgen um 17.00... 

lange rede kurzer sinn: mittwoch und donnerstag habe ich wenig zeit zum zusammenbauen und ich HOFFE, dass ich es am freitag komplett zusammenbekomme, damit einer wochenendtour nichts mehr im wege steht


----------



## Hinni (17. April 2007)

jaja CC.... ich hab mich auch aufgeregt
Mein bike stand auch 2 wochen bei denen.
Nur um ein tretlager aus, ein neues wieder ein und kettenführung, ritzel und kurbeln wieder anzubauen.
(ich hab das nur aus dem grund gemacht weil ich mir kein eigenes shimanowerkzeug kaufen wollte um das alte tretlager auszubauen)
wobei ich dabei sicher günstiger weggekommen wäre...
Jetzt hab ich was feines von truvativ schön mit einem ritzel statt drei und kettenführung. Kurbeln natürlich holzfeller 
naja wie auch immer, es hatte auch 2 wochen gedauert, und ich durfte dafür 50  löhnen...
ich hätte mir das werkzeug gekauft und alles wäre für 10  in ner halben stunde fertig gewesen.
ich dussel -.-

aber die lauenburgtour machen wir später mal


----------



## ar->E<-nd (18. April 2007)

@ Hinni: schonmal ein hallo auch von mir!
@ alle: hat jemand schon ans we gedacht? also wenns keine allzu großen umstände machen würde, wäre ich sonst eher für den sonntag zu gewinnen, weil die familiy unter garantie noch was zu tun hat samstag nachmittag, wie etwa zäune reparieren oder feuerholz aus dem wald sägen  
also wenn das bei euch auch gehen würde, hätt mal wieder lust auf ne lg-runde nach einer woche abstinenz  
grüße,
arend


----------



## herki (18. April 2007)

ar->E<-nd schrieb:


> @ alle: hat jemand schon ans we gedacht?



moin,

also mit mir wird das nix am we  
ich bin samstag und sonntag unterwegs. am samstag werde ich allerdings mein bike mitnehmen, da bin ich mittags in minden verabredet und werde dann nachmittags ne runde durch das weserbergland drehen, den kaiser wilhelm besuchen usw. ich kenne die gegend ganz gut von meinem früheren job, und da gibt es 'ne menge guter trails, sogar richtige höhenmeter !

greetz, jörg


----------



## mucho (18. April 2007)

ich gucke schon bald seit 3 wochen eine leere fahrradhalterung an 
die zahlen auf der waage preschen in die höhe und die entzugserscheinungen werden immer schlimmer  

bin aber übernächstes we wohl dabei...wenn die schule das zulässt und meine basterlischen fähigkeiten(iwie steht der aufbau unter keinem guten stern)


----------



## AdrianW. (19. April 2007)

Mooin!
Bin ein Freund von Hinni! 
Eben angemeldet... Mein Gott ist das umständlich.... 
Um kurz meinen Stand zu präsentieren: 
Seit 1 1/2 Jahren begeisterter Freerider und auf einem Specialized BigHit mit einer 170 mm Junior-T von 2006 unterwegs. 
Liebesgrund Drop letzten Sontag erledigt leider beim dritten mal mit dem linken Fuß auffer Pedale gestanden und eine nette Bänderzerrung davongetragen... aber wer nicht wagt der nicht gewinnt.

So far

MfG Adrian


----------



## Tekken123 (19. April 2007)

Moin, bist Du der Adrian vom ADAC Platz und Sonntagstour CityCycles?


----------



## AdrianW. (19. April 2007)

Nein der bin ich nicht.....  

Ich fahr zwar auch gelegentlich mal die Tour mit aber in Embsen war ich bis jetzt (leider) noch nicht...

Ich weiß aber wen du meinst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hinni (19. April 2007)

So Jungs, am Sonntag bin ich auf alle Fälle dabei bei City Cicles (11 Uhr)

seht mal zu das da ein paar leute kommen.
MFG Hinak

Bin heute wieder den Roadgap am Hasenburger Berg gesprungen.
Einfach ein zu geiles feeling.
Sowas ist sicher auch mit nem xc bike möglich


----------



## Hinni (23. April 2007)

Ich war Sonntag doch nicht da  

hab erst am morgen erfahren das ich arbeiten durfte....

Aber vielleicht beim nächsten mal.


----------



## Hinni (23. April 2007)

Adrian, Hans und ich haben am Samstag die Tour über Lauenburg gemacht 

Hans ist zwischendurch ausgerastet, da ihm das nicht genug aktion sei xD
Er meinte das er nichts mehr mit uns zu tun haben will und ist dann ab Geestacht allein weiter gefahren... Ich glaub er bildet sich was auf seinen nicolai rahmen ein...
Wir fanden die Tour aber gut, zwar ne menge straße aber dann auch ein ganz schönes stück xc strecke  zwischendurch haben wir ein paar trails gefunden und eine kleine dh abfahrt.

Meiner meinung nach immer noch zu empfehlen.


----------



## herki (24. April 2007)

Moin Leutz,

wenn es heute abend nicht vollkommen kübelt, wird 'ne Runde gedreht - Steinhöhe, evtl. Landwehr, Tiergarten, so diese Größenordnung. Ca. 2-2,5 Stunden, ~40 km.
Björn hat sich auch schon gemeldet und ist hoffentlich dabei, Ingo hat sich  abgemeldet.
Treffpunkt 18:30 Uhr, gegenüber der Shell-Tankstelle an der Erbstorfer Landstraße / Ecke Lüner Weg. (Als Anhang ein kleiner Kartenausschnitt vom Treffpunkt, da wo der weiße Kreis ist !)

Wenn noch jemand mitmöchte, bitte kurze Info geben, damit wir wissen ob es sich lohnt zu warten  

Gruß, Jörg


----------



## mucho (24. April 2007)

Hallo!
Ich würde gern mitkommen aber ich muss eine Präsentation zu morgen fertig machen...
Am Wochenende fahre ich Regatta in Lübeck aber am nächsten Dienstag bin ich wahrscheinlich dabei


----------



## herki (29. April 2007)

Hi zusammen,

wie sieht es am Dienstag mit 'ner Tour aus ?
Ich möchte vormittags los, gerne auch ein bisschen länger. Allerdings muß ich gegen 16:00 Uhr wieder zuhause sein... 
Also, wenn trotz "Tanz in den Mai" jemand Lust hat und morgens schon wieder fit ist, macht doch mal 'ne kurze Meldung, damit wir was abschnacken können.

Gruß, Jörg


----------



## ar->E<-nd (30. April 2007)

grüß dich! ach mensch, ich würd ja mal wieder gern, aber nein, genau am 1. feiert hier jmd. im haus geburtstag....schade... 
und was ist mit mittwoch/donnerstag abend? mit johnny hatte ich schonmal kurz gesprochen, der hat frei  hätte sonst noch jemand interesse, nur so generell?
grüße, arend


----------



## mesofauna (30. April 2007)

hallo die herren,
also nach tanz in den mai bin ich am vormittag noch nicht fit...
vielleicht dreh ich am abend noch ne kleine runde.

also ich wünsch euch allen nen schönen 1. mai und nicht so dolle ;-)
gruß vom björn


----------



## herki (30. April 2007)

ar->E<-nd schrieb:


> und was ist mit mittwoch/donnerstag abend? mit johnny hatte ich schonmal kurz gesprochen, der hat frei  hätte sonst noch jemand interesse, nur so generell?
> grüße, arend



interesse ja, zeit leider nein...
mitwoch und donnerstag bin ich mal wieder auf reisen, zwar nur nach holland, aber doch zu weit weg, um abends hier zu sein  
also werd ich wohl morgen alleine ein bisschen marathon-training machen, nicht daß ingo mich in willingen so richtig abzieht  

viel spaß,
jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ar->E<-nd (1. Mai 2007)

nagut, wollt schon wieder revidieren, weil mein knie sich mal wieder verabschiedet hat *grummel* 
hoffe mal, dass sich das bis zum wochenende wieder beruhigt hat, damit wir dann mal ne runde zusammekriegen; ist ja mittlerweile schon ne halbe ewigkeit her   grüße und schönen ersten mai!


----------



## mucho (1. Mai 2007)

bin für eine runde heute abend zu haben!!!(hab mein cube wieder zusammengebaut, aus frust)
so 17/18.00...vorausgesetzt dass ich nicht kurzfristig zum training muss

(habe in mein foto-album ein paar bilder von der regatta reingesetzt)


----------



## herki (1. Mai 2007)

mucho schrieb:


> bin für eine runde heute abend zu haben!!!(hab mein cube wieder zusammengebaut, aus frust)
> so 17/18.00...



... da hatte ich meine heutige tour schon hinter mir (ich hatte ja geschrieben, daß ich um 16o wieder zuhause sein muß  ), steinhöhe, landwehr, deutsch evern, bienenbüttel, am kanal zurück bis kurz vor artlenburg und dann querdurch nach hause - war nett, 75 km, und schön im ruhigen pulsbereich als grundlagentraining  .
am wochenende wird das mit ner gemeinsamen tour meinerseits wohl nix, meine tochter hat geburtstag und da haben wir samstag und sonntag gäste im haus. ich werd mich sicher mal ausklinken und ne schnelle runde auf der steinhöhe drehen, aber ich kann überhaupt nicht sagen, wann das sein wird.

@mucho: wieso hast du denn dein cube wieder gepimpt, wird das mit dem nox nix ? 

also bis demnächst mal wieder, 
jörg


----------



## mesofauna (1. Mai 2007)

war dann doch schon heut nachmittag mit dem rennrad ne runde unterwegs. war dann schon etwas früher fit.


----------



## mucho (1. Mai 2007)

ich habe immer noch keinen passenden steuersatz gefunden...morgen kommt per post der 3. versuch 
drückt mir die daumen!!!
(am WE bin ich dabei, egal welches bike)


----------



## iglg (2. Mai 2007)

Hallo Jungs,

bin heil vom Gardasee zurück. Konnte den Norden nur schlecht gegen die bayrisch-italienische Macht vertreten 

Die Abfahrten waren ziemlich anspruchsvoll, aber BIke und Fahrer sind heilgeblieben 
Gutes Mittelfeld auf der Ronda Piccola, mehr war nicht drin. Das Zeitlimit für die Ronda Grande habe ich wegen Staus (fast 30 minuten Wartezeit !) nicht geschafft.
Jetzt wird für Willingen trainiert - oder wollen wir vorher im Harz den Marathon mitfahren ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herki (2. Mai 2007)

iglg schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs,
> 
> bin heil vom Gardasee zurück. Konnte den Norden nur schlecht gegen die bayrisch-italienische Macht vertreten
> 
> ...




Schön, daß du heil wieder da bist !
Meinst Du mit Harz- Marathon den in Altenau am 19./20.5.07 ?
Da kann ich noch nichts zu sagen, wahrscheinlich haben wir an dem langen Wochenende Verwandten-Besuch da. Das wird sich in den nächsten Tagen klären. (...obwohl Verwandten-Besuch immer ein guter Grund ist, an einem Marathon teilzunehmen  )

Aber Willingen ist allemal klar, Zimmer ist ja auch schon bezahlt, es gibt also kein zurück  

gruß, jörg


----------



## iglg (2. Mai 2007)

JA, den in Altenau meine ich. Wenns Wetter passabel ist, ist der Harz ja immer eine Reise wert ?

War nur so eine Idee.

Apropos Willingen.
Könntet Ihr Euch vorstellen, dass du und ich schon am Donnerstag abend mit dem Wohnwagen und dem ganzen Gepäck nach Willingen fahren und Frauen und Kinder mit Eurem Auto am Freitag nachkommen ?

Dann ist die Chance auf einen guten Stellplatz größer ?

Gruß

Ingo


----------



## mucho (2. Mai 2007)

hallo!
ich baue gerade das nox auf (endlich)
wie siehts am sonntag mit ner tour aus?
habt ihr unter umständen noch für den harz-marathon ein plätzchen frei??

gruß
Jonni


----------



## ar->E<-nd (2. Mai 2007)

hey, dann sind ja alle wieder versammelt und fahrtüchtig !
@ jonni: haste nu nen passenden steuersatz gefunden?
also ich wär sonntag auch dabei, der tag passt optimal, mein knie scheint auch wieder ok zu sein, werds mal ner belastungsprobe unterziehen die nächsten abende. nur meine "tolle" federgabel macht rattergeräusche und -bewegungen beim ausfedern, trotz fettpackung... aber fahrbar ists (noch *grins*) 
 grüße!


----------



## iglg (5. Mai 2007)

Was ist mit Sonntag ?

Da es gegen Nachmittag ja schlechter vom Wetter her werden soll, wäre es doch sinnvoll, vormittags zu fahren ?

11.00 Uhr, Eulenweg und dann eine stramme 3-4 Stundentour ?

Ingo


----------



## mucho (5. Mai 2007)

sry..muss vormittags in der kirche beim ner konfirmation spielen...
fahrt ihr am 20.5 den marathon? wäre noch ein platz frei bei euch?


----------



## iglg (5. Mai 2007)

Ich plane das schon ein. Ich kneife allerdings, wenn das Wetter mistig ist.

Ansonsten ist aber ein Platz frei.

Gruß

Ingo


----------



## ar->E<-nd (5. Mai 2007)

hm, hab grad nochmal geschaut, morgen scheints noch komplett nett zu werden mittelrweile wettertechnisch. also doch am nachmittag, wieder 15.uhr treffen? grüße!


----------



## herki (5. Mai 2007)

... ich wünsche euch viel spaß !
leider kann ich ja nun dieses wochenende gar nicht so richtig mitkommen, ganz schön nervig  
aber dafür ist mein töchterlein seit heute "groß", wie sie dauernd verkündet  
damit ich dieses we überhaupt fahren kann, werde ich mich morgen früh schon um 6:00 uhr auf mein bike schwingen, damit ich zumindest mal so zwei stunden zusammenkriege. also, wer mit will, bitte melden  

das mit dem marathon am 20. weiß ich noch nicht, unsere terminplanung ist noch nicht durch.


also bis hoffentlich bald mal wieder, nächstes wochenende ist z.b. noch nichts auf dem familienplan !

gruß, jörg


----------



## mucho (5. Mai 2007)

hallo!

ich habe um 15.30 training am kanal...
bin heute 65km gefahren...aber allein machts nicht so viel spass
-> hoffentlich wirds nächstes wochenende endlich mal wieder was!!!

muss euch auch noch das NOX präsentieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iglg (5. Mai 2007)

mucho schrieb:


> hallo!
> 
> ich habe um 15.30 training am kanal...
> bin heute 65km gefahren...aber allein machts nicht so viel spass



Wieso hast Du denn nichts gepostet, dann wäre ich mitgefahren !

So geht es ja nicht. 

Der Sonntag wird wohl individualistisch :

@Jörg : Morgens ist ja ok, aber 6.00 ist a bisserl früh. Viel Spaß !

@arend : 15.00 ist mir zu spät, dann fahre ich morgen mal allein.

Nächstes Wochenende reitet meine Tochter auf einem Turnier. Ich prüfe die Termine und melde mich gleich morgen - denn nächstes WE sollten wir mal wieder zusammen fahren !

Schliesslich stehen Marathons an  
Viele Grüße

Ingo


----------



## mucho (6. Mai 2007)

iglg schrieb:


> Wieso hast Du denn nichts gepostet, dann wäre ich mitgefahren !
> 
> So geht es ja nicht.
> 
> Schliesslich stehen Marathons an



sry 

nächstes wochenende geht bei mir freitag (später nachmittag) und samstag. am sonntag laufe ich wahrscheinlich bei diesem ilmenaulauf mit


----------



## herki (6. Mai 2007)

hi,

dienstag abend steht ja eigentlich wieder die abendrunde an....
eigentlich muß ich schon wieder kneifen, obwohl das ja eigentlich gaaar nicht geht - die marathons rücken näher....
aber ich bin dienstag abend zu einem geschäftsessen eingeladen, wo ich mich kaum rausreden kann  
wie sieht es die woche denn sonst abends aus ? bis auf dienstag geht es bei mir an jedem anderen abend - oder auch an zweien ?!
da sich das wetter ja nun gewaltig ändern soll, müssten wir vielleicht kurzfristig was abmachen.

also bis dann, gruß,
jörg

p.s. @ingo: ich war und bin in lüneburg


----------



## iglg (6. Mai 2007)

Gar nicht so einfach, uns alle unter einen Hut zu bringen. 

Bin heute Richtung Sahrendorf gefahren. Da war ich kürzlich mal zu einem Reitturnier- schöne Wälder.

Daten : 79 km, 5 Stunden, viel Mullersand !

Biken im Sommer ist echt klasse.

Nächste Woche : 

Dienstag abend, Donnerstag abend und Sonntag den ganzen Tag. So sieht es bei mir aus.

Grüße

Ingo


----------



## herki (7. Mai 2007)

iglg schrieb:


> Nächste Woche :
> 
> Dienstag abend, Donnerstag abend und Sonntag den ganzen Tag. So sieht es bei mir aus.
> 
> ...




... na, dann lass uns doch mal den donnerstag abend und den sonntag einplanen ! vielleicht sonntag mal wieder was "anständiges", z.b. relativ früh los in die HaBes ?

heute abend werde ich wohl auch noch 'ne kleine runde drehen, wenn wir meine schwiegereltern wieder los sind und das wetter nicht ganz grausam ist.

cu, jörg


----------



## mucho (7. Mai 2007)

Guten Abend!
Ich kann am Donnerstag und am Sonntag leider nicht.

@Ingo: ich habe morgen abend Lust und Zeit eine Runde zu drehen (nur bei trockenem Wetter), ich kann mich nochmal per sms melden...


----------



## iglg (7. Mai 2007)

mucho schrieb:


> Guten Abend!
> Ich kann am Donnerstag und am Sonntag leider nicht.
> 
> @Ingo: ich habe morgen abend Lust und Zeit eine Runde zu drehen (nur bei trockenem Wetter), ich kann mich nochmal per sms melden...




OK, dann beobachte ich mein handy


----------



## ar->E<-nd (8. Mai 2007)

hallo! dann sagt mir mal einer von euch beiden bescheid ob ihr fahrt oder nicht, sonst komm ich auch noch mit rüber  
grüße!


----------



## mucho (12. Mai 2007)

hallo!

wie siehts dienstag aus mit einer MTB-runde aus? 
das wetter muss aber einigermaßen mitspielen!

wir sind seit ostern nicht mehr zusammen gefahren!!! 

@ jörg: ich muss doch auch mal das ghost bestaunen 
@ ingo: schade dass du letztens nicht konntest, arend und ich hatten relativ viel glück mit dem wetter. aber familie geht vor!

gruß
jonni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herki (12. Mai 2007)

Hi,

ja, bei mir im Kalender steht Dienstag abend auf jeden Fall MTB drin !
Wir sollten aber wirklich das Wetter abwarten u. ggf. nochmal hier im Thread posten.
Morgen haben Ingo und ich uns für 11:00 Uhr verabredet - gegenüber Shell-Tankstelle an der Erbstorfer Straße - wer also Lust hat.... !
Fällt aber sicherlich aus, wenn es aus Kübeln gießt !

Gruß, Jörg


----------



## ar->E<-nd (13. Mai 2007)

hallo, wollt auch nochmal den aktuellen technischen (zu-)stand bei mir durchgeben: bike und ich  haben sich gestern mit nem ast angelegt und verloren. folge: schaltwerk hinüber, schaltauge ausgebrochen...und bis ich son auge krieg dauert das laut meinem händler noch bis freitag.....naaa toll...bis dahin hab  ich das aus nem alublock selber gefeilt   naja was solls, genug aufgeregt  
grüße und bis demnächst mal(hoffentlich!)


----------



## mucho (13. Mai 2007)

fein!
also dienstag, wie, wann, wo?

@ arend: gute besserung an dein bike


----------



## herki (14. Mai 2007)

mucho schrieb:


> fein!
> also dienstag, wie, wann, wo?



moin, 
ich würde mal sagen: 
wie: mit'm Fahrrad unter'm Hintern  
wann: 18:45 Uhr
wo: Erbstorfer Straße gegenüber der Shell-Tankstelle

bis denne, jörg


----------



## mesofauna (14. Mai 2007)

wenn das wetter einigermaßen gut ist bin ich auch dabei!!!

bis denn
björn


----------



## mucho (14. Mai 2007)

okay 
und wie siehts bei ingo aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iglg (14. Mai 2007)

mucho schrieb:


> okay
> und wie siehts bei ingo aus?



Bin dabei.

Bis morgen.


----------



## iglg (14. Mai 2007)

mesofauna schrieb:


> wenn das wetter einigermaßen gut ist bin ich auch dabei!!!
> 
> bis denn
> björn



Was ist denn "einigermaßen" ?

Bei uns zählt eigentlich nur Regen zum Zeitpunkt der Anfahrt zum Treffpunkt als Ausrede.

Das hat sich bewährt


----------



## iglg (20. Mai 2007)

Heute sind wir "fremdgefahren". Jonni und ich waren in Altenau im Harz. Wetter war sehr schön. Der Marathon hätte mit 38 EUR zu Buche geschlagen. Das fanden wir zu teuer und so sind wir die als schwer eingestufte O11 aus der Volksbank-Harz-Arena gefahren, nachdem wir die Marathonistis auf den Weg geklatscht haben.

Die Tour war schön, auch wenn der beste Trail leider berghoch gefahren/geschoben werden musste.  
Etwas viel Forstautobahn, aber teilweise sehr schön. Jonnis NOX weiß jetzt endlich, warum es Mountain-Bike heißt.

Die Daten : 53 km, 1007 Höhenmeter. Jonni hatte etwas mehr denn er musste  noch mal etwas mehr fahren, um einen Helm zu organisieren. Den hatte er nämlich zu Hause VERGESSEN  (Sorry, aber das musste sein  )
Hier der Track als GPX für GE.

Viele Grüße


----------



## ar->E<-nd (20. Mai 2007)

hallo, na dann hätt ich ja doch noch vorbeikommen können, war dieses we nämlich in goslar und umgebung  
kann man die strecken anhand der volksbank-arena-karte gut nachverfolgen? ich hatte auf der route goslar->hahnenklee so meine probleme. wege waren nicht ausgeschildert, dafür standen die dinger an stellen, an denen man nirgends ander s hätte fahren können und solche sachen. aber wenn ihr das nochmal wieder einplant, wär ich gern mal dabei in meiner "alten 9monate-heimat"   grüße!
arend


----------



## iglg (20. Mai 2007)

ar->E<-nd schrieb:


> wege waren nicht ausgeschildert, dafür standen die dinger an stellen, an denen man nirgends anders hätte fahren können und solche sachen.



Ehrlich gesagt glaube ich nicht, dass man den richtigen Weg findet, wenn man sich auf die Schilder verlassen muss. 
Am Anfang haben wir uns auf die Schilder verlassen und prompt den ersten Abzweig verpasst. Danach haben wir uns strikter auf die GPS-Daten verlassen, und außer an einer Stelle, wo wir uns verquatscht haben und ich nicht auf das Gerät geguckt habe, hat das prima geklappt. Die GPS-Daten der Touren gab es letztes Jahr auf der Homepage der Arena und damit klappt es prima.
Die nächsten  Wochenenden sind wir ziemlich ausgebucht (Willingen, Rhön, Spessart-Marathon aber wir finden bestimmt noch mal ein Harzwochenende.

Gruß

Ingo


----------



## mucho (21. Mai 2007)

schon verziehen...  
seit euch sicher: das passiert mir nicht noch einmal!!

ohh bei den ganzen rennen die ihr vorhabt werde ich ganz neidisch und hippelig... ich werde wohl mal gucken was für mich ab juli alles drin ist.
güldenhof fahre ich denke ich mit...

bis dann
jonni


----------



## mucho (22. Mai 2007)

Hallo!
Wie sieht es bei euch aus mit Freitag nachmittag biken?


----------



## iglg (25. Mai 2007)

Bei mir wird es nichts.....

Gruß

Ingo


----------



## herki (25. Mai 2007)

... muß ich mich leider anschließen, wird auch nix  
Je nach Wetterlage werde ich morgen o. übermorgen vielleicht spontan mal fahren.

greetz, jörg


----------



## ar->E<-nd (25. Mai 2007)

..und ich hab mir speichen zerschossen und krieg die kassette nicht runter *schnief* außerdem ist internet wieder im a****; hat heut aber hier fies gewittert sodass ich nichtmal mit hollandrad ne "ersatzrunde" drehen konnte ..
grüße!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herki (4. Juni 2007)

.... ja leute, was ist denn hier los ?
kaum dreht man sich mal um, hat hier seit dem 25.5. keiner mehr was geschrieben - so geht es ja nicht  

ingo mit family und ich mit family haben das wochenende in willingen verbracht - klasse wars ! 
am samstag ist mein sohnemann bei der scott junior trophy mitgefahren, gestern haben ingo und ich uns den marathon gegönnt - und ich finde, wir waren gar nicht schlecht ! zeiten unter drei stunden, und das bei viel matsch und dreck   aber mir hat es 'ne menge spaß gemacht - nächstes jahr bin ich wieder dabei !
leider haben die willinger das mit dem wetter nicht drauf; es war zwar nicht so kalt wie im letzten jahr, dafür hat es zumindest gestern beim marathon mal ein bisschen gefieselt, und die wolken hingen drei meter über der strecke. und nachdem es samstag abend und in der nacht immer mal geregnet hat, waren die wege dementsprechend "präpariert".
Ach ja - das Duschen hinterher war eine Wucht: es gab nur noch eiskaltes Wasser da am Sportplatz   konntest du schon wieder vernünftig duschen, Ingo ?

also, um unsere topform   zu halten, ist morgen abend wieder die dienstagsrunde geplant - wer also zeit und lust hat: 18:45 am bekannten treffpunkt !

vielste grüße,
jörg


----------



## mucho (4. Juni 2007)

hallo!

das freut mich für euch, dass es sich gelohnt hat!!!
auf mich kommen diesen monat noch 8 klausuren zu, konzerte und ein internationaler acher-cup in ratzeburg...
anfang juli steige ich dann wieder voll ein ins training...

bis dann
Jonni


----------



## mesofauna (4. Juni 2007)

fleißig, fleißig die herren! 
ich war gestern mal zu einem RTF in HH unterwegs. auch ganz nett. lars und ich hatten eigentlich die 80 km im auge, haben aber wohl an der streckenteilung was falsch gemacht und sind dann doch nur zwangsweise 60 km unterwegs gewesen.

ich für meinen teil wär morgen gern dabei, aber kundenveranstalltung steht an. hoffe beim nächsten mal.

wünsch euch was!!!
björn


----------



## iglg (6. Juni 2007)

mucho schrieb:


> hallo!
> 
> das freut mich für euch, dass es sich gelohnt hat!!!
> auf mich kommen diesen monat noch 8 klausuren zu,
> Jonni



Mal 2-3 Stunden abschalten und Sauerstoff in den Körper zu bringen, hat mich beim Lernen für Schule, Studium und Weiterbildung immer vorangebracht...


----------



## ar->E<-nd (7. Juni 2007)

servus auch mal von mir noch aus ue!
dann seid ihr ja alle absolut in topform, nicht schlecht, da komm ich net mit *g*

bin momentan (noch bis mitte juli) in lüchow tätig als "hochschulpraktikant"...so stehts auf unsren skf-namensschildern  
mal gucken wann wir wieder dann  mal nen termin für alle finden, hoffe bald auf jeden fall! 
grüße!
arend


----------



## David Litterman (19. Juni 2007)

Moin Moin, 

Ich komm direkt aus Lbg und habe mich in den letzten Jahren leider krass gehen lasse aka bin fett geworden. Nun soll das mit radeln wech  Ich werde mir wohl in den nächsten Tagen ein Stumpi kaufen und will dann loslegen... 
- leichtes Gelände
- Touren 
- aber erstmal sowieso meine Kondition wiederfinden
Wo kann ich das hier in der Umgebung machen? Hat hier jmd. schöne Touren am Start (so zwischen 2-3 Std. bei wohl erstmal ultra slow Tempo) 

Für Tipps wäre ich sehr dankbar

Greetz
D.-L.


----------



## herki (20. Juni 2007)

David Litterman schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> 
> Ich komm direkt aus Lbg und habe mich in den letzten Jahren leider krass gehen lasse aka bin fett geworden. Nun soll das mit radeln wech  Ich werde mir wohl in den nächsten Tagen ein Stumpi kaufen und will dann loslegen...
> - leichtes Gelände
> ...



Moin und very welcome !

Es gibt hier um Lüneburg einige schicke Sachen.
Ich fahre z.B. gerne rund um und über die Steinhöhe, da gibt es auch einige nette Trails und schon ganz kernige Anstiege. Man kann es da aber auch sachte angehen lassen...
Der Weg von Deutsch Evern nach Bienenbüttel an der Ilmenau entlang ist auch sehr nett, die Landwehr von Wendisch Evern (aber auf der anderen Kanalseite) zur Steinhöhe ist gut zu fahren, eigentlich ein einziger langer Trail. Ich bin die Landwehr aber seit ein paar Wochen nicht mehr gefahren, deshalb weiß ich nicht ob sie momentan noch fahrbar oder schon wieder zugewuchert ist.
Und kreuz und quer im Tiergarten ist für 'ne kurze Runde auch mal o.k., aber da ist es teilweise schon mal recht gefährlich wegen der vielen Jogger. (Wir haben gerade gestern abend noch über Abschußprämien diskutiert  )
Die Tourenlängen lassen sich beliebig kombinieren. Sowohl mal 'ne STunde zwischendurch, aber auch 4-5 Stunden am Stück sind hier möglich. Danach fängt man aber sicherlich an, die Wege zweimal zu fahren.

Wenn du willst, können wir ja mal 'ne Runde zusammen drehen, und keine Angst, das Tempo wird immer an den langsamsten in der Gruppe angepasst.

Also poste doch mal, wenn du dein Stumpi hast, vielleicht passt das ja mal...

Greetz, Jörg


----------



## David Litterman (20. Juni 2007)

So, ich hab das Rad heute bestellt und es soll noch zum Wochenende kommen  dann werde ich 1-2x damit zur Arbeit fahren und dann melde ich mich gerne mal... 

Vielen Dank
D.-L.


----------



## mucho (20. Juni 2007)

hallo!
landwehr ist zugewuchert...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Heidebiker (21. Juni 2007)

Hi,

kennt jemand die sogenannte 7 Brücken-Tour (Lüneburg-Deutsch-Evern-Bienenbüttel)? Kann mir jemand die wichtigsten Weg-Punkte nennen, damit ich dies nachfahren kann?

Beschreibung wäre ideal ab Lüneburg Scharnhorstkasernen/Uni-Gelände. Ich möchte die Strecke gerne mal abfahren, super wäre natürlich eine Trackaufzeichnung, GPS, Google-Earth usw.

Gruß Heidebiker


----------



## mucho (21. Juni 2007)

hallo alle zusammen!
bin jetzt ein bisschen aus dem klausuren stress raus...hätte am samstag später nachmittag/abends lust auf ne tour...  dann können wir auch gern die 7 brücken fahren ( hat die eig jm mal wirklich nachgezählt?)


----------



## David Litterman (21. Juni 2007)

Ich kann leider nicht, da muss ich arbeiten... aber ich wäre gerne dabei gewesen  

Btw:
Wenn jemand beim Lunatic Festival ist und lust auf schnacken hat, mal beim Rettungsdienst melden, dann lern ich euch mal pers. kennen und so lassen sich schöne Touren viel besser erklären.

Greetz
D.-L.


----------



## herki (22. Juni 2007)

Heidebiker schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> kennt jemand die sogenannte 7 Brücken-Tour (Lüneburg-Deutsch-Evern-Bienenbüttel)? Kann mir jemand die wichtigsten Weg-Punkte nennen, damit ich dies nachfahren kann?
> 
> ...



Hi Heidebiker,

hier mal ein Link http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=126597&d=1175971015 , mit TRK-Dateien und einer GE-Datei. Das könnte die Tour sein, die Du meinst. Jonni (mucho) hat uns damals nach Bienenbüttel geführt, danach sind wir am ESK zurückgekachelt.

Gruß, Jörg


----------



## herki (22. Juni 2007)

mucho schrieb:


> ...hätte am samstag später nachmittag/abends lust auf ne tour...  dann können wir auch gern die 7 brücken fahren ( hat die eig jm mal wirklich nachgezählt?)



hi jonni,
was heisst denn bei dir später nachmittag so uhrzeittechnisch ?
eigentlich wollten ingo und ich dieses we nach frammersbach zum marathon, aber die strecke muss sich da wohl ziemlich aufgelöst haben. und wegen einem schlammbad wollten wir denn doch nicht so weit fahren. 
jetzt haben wir uns lose mal den sonntag zum biken vorgemerkt, aber auch wetterabhängig. wirklich geplant ist noch nix.
axel hat ja im LMB auch was eingestellt. das hört sich übrigens nach der tour an, nach der du gefragt hast, heidebiker !

also ich bin noch unschlüssig, laut wetter.de soll der sonntag ja der freundlichere tag werden....
wäre auf jeden fall schön, wenn wir mal wieder in einer größeren truppe touren könnten  

gruß, jörg


----------



## mucho (23. Juni 2007)

hallo!
hab mich gestern mit dem bike langgemacht...mein knie fand das nicht so toll...heute wird das leider nichts...habt ihr sonst donnerstag abends zeit?
gruß
Jonni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iglg (23. Juni 2007)

Sonntag ist eigentlich gut, wenn`s Wetter passt sollten wir uns bei Axel anschließen. Man muss das Biker-Netz ja unterstützen, oder ?


----------



## herki (23. Juni 2007)

iglg schrieb:


> Sonntag ist eigentlich gut, wenn`s Wetter passt sollten wir uns bei Axel anschließen. Man muss das Biker-Netz ja unterstützen, oder ?



... jepp, hab mich auch eingetragen.
Ich hab Axel noch angemorst, wo genau denn der Treffpunkt sein soll. Oder weisst du das, Ingo ? Ich kenn mich in Melbeck nicht ernsthaft aus....

cu, jörg


----------



## iglg (23. Juni 2007)

herki schrieb:


> ... jepp, hab mich auch eingetragen.
> Ich hab Axel noch angemorst, wo genau denn der Treffpunkt sein soll. Oder weisst du das, Ingo ? Ich kenn mich in Melbeck nicht ernsthaft aus....
> 
> cu, jörg



Ich schreib ihm auch noch eine SMS, weiß auch nicht wo das ist.
Wir können ja zusammen fahren, oder ?

Gruß

Ingo


----------



## herki (23. Juni 2007)

iglg schrieb:


> Ich schreib ihm auch noch eine SMS, weiß auch nicht wo das ist.
> Wir können ja zusammen fahren, oder ?
> 
> Gruß
> ...



ich hatte axel zwischenzeitlich angemorst, jetzt weiß ich wo das ist (glaub ich auf jeden fall  )
wir können uns ja morgen früh um 9:15 treffen, parkplatz tiergarten. dann  durch den tiergarten nach deutsch evern, weiter nach melbeck und richtung embsen, da ist das dann auf halber strecke.
ich bin ab jetzt per sms erreichbar, gib doch mal eben 'ne meldung, wenn das so o.k. ist.

schönen abend noch, 
jörg


----------



## iglg (2. Juli 2007)

Nur weil hier niemand mehr postet, heißt das ja noch nicht, dass in Lüneburg nicht mehr gefahren wird:
Nachdem der Dienstag wg. Sturmes bikefrei war, sind Jörg und ich gestern eine schönen lange Tour gefahren.
Fast asphaltfrei von Lüneburg über Steinhöhe - Nutzfelde, Boltersen, Neetze, Alt Garge, Bleckede, Bleckeder Moor, Neetze usw. 
Am Ende standen 83 km und knapp 700 Höhenmeter auf dem Tacho. Die Sandwege waren wg. des Regens der letzten Wochen ganz gut fahrbar, und wir haben so manchen schönen Trail gefunden. Hat Spaß gemacht.

Jonni, Arend, was ist mit Euch ? Strohfeuer-Biker ?  

Lüneburger wo seid Ihr ?


----------



## mucho (5. Juli 2007)

ein "hallo" aus der versenkung!
wollen wir nächstes wochenende die tour nochmal fahren? vorher schaffe ich es nicht. ich habe dann auch fast schon ferien und muss innerhalb von 2 wochen fit werden um güldenhof fahre zu können hat jm von euch lust da auch mitzufahren?
bis dann!!
Jonni


----------



## herki (5. Juli 2007)

mucho schrieb:


> ein "hallo" aus der versenkung!
> wollen wir nächstes wochenende die tour nochmal fahren? vorher schaffe ich es nicht. ich habe dann auch fast schon ferien und muss innerhalb von 2 wochen fit werden um güldenhof fahre zu können hat jm von euch lust da auch mitzufahren?
> bis dann!!
> Jonni



Hi Jonni,

meinst du das kommende wochenende ? da kann ich leider nicht, 2 tage familienfeiern angesagt....
das wochenende drauf überlege ich, in den harz zu fahren. ich war letztes jahr schon mal bei touren von harzaktiv.net dabei, das war echt klasse. und am 15.7. machen die wieder so einen trail-workshop, das heißt den ganzen tag eigentlich nur trails fahren, bis der arzt kommt  nebenbei ein bisschen fahrtechnik-training, das hat mir schon 'ne menge gebracht im letzten jahr. und die jungs kennen strecken, die du als fremdling mit der besten karte nicht findest.
ich hab da gerade 'ne anfrage, wie voll der kurs schon ist bzw. auf welchem niveau das stattfinden soll.
wenn also noch interesse besteht .... !?

by the way: wo und was ist güldenhof ?

gruß, Jörg


----------



## iglg (5. Juli 2007)

herki schrieb:


> by the way: wo und was ist güldenhof ?
> 
> gruß, Jörg



Das hätte ich jetzt auch gefragt. Klingt nach Reiterferien-Hof


----------



## mucho (6. Juli 2007)

manno  eig sollte das am 30.7 stattfinden vom MTV BadBevensen aber wie´s aussieht fällts aus... naja vielleicht fahre ich dann hier mit: http://bikesport-events.de/50099898fd1046e11/index.html
habt ihr sonst noch ne idee/trainingsziel??

bis dann!!!


----------



## iglg (7. Juli 2007)

mucho schrieb:


> manno  eig sollte das am 30.7 stattfinden vom MTV BadBevensen aber wie´s aussieht fällts aus... naja vielleicht fahre ich dann hier mit: http://bikesport-events.de/50099898fd1046e11/index.html
> habt ihr sonst noch ne idee/trainingsziel??
> 
> bis dann!!!



Ich fahre in diesem Jahr nur noch die Cyclassics als Rennen.
Sonst kommen nur noch Touren (auf denen wir Dich schon vermisst haben).

Marathons gibt es doch noch jede Menge, aber natürlich nicht im Landkreis Lüneburg .

Anfang August ist der Erzgebirgsmarathon in Seiffen. Ist natürlich etwas weiter..

Am 9. September wollen wir eine Tour im Harz machen, wenn Du da mit willst schau es Dir mal an. (www.harzaktiv.de)

Gruß

Ingo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iglg (9. Juli 2007)

Erstellt mit dem Programm GPS-Trackanalyse aus den GPS-Daten


----------



## mucho (10. Juli 2007)

hallo! 
fahrt ihr heute? wenn ja wann?


----------



## herki (11. Juli 2007)

mucho schrieb:


> hallo!
> fahrt ihr heute? wenn ja wann?



ups - gerade erst gesehen...
nein, wir sind nicht gefahren. ich habe gekniffen (...und ingo fands gut  ).

vielleicht findet heute abend was statt, das wird aber wohl erst heute nachmittag feststehen. wenn du willst, kann ich dich ja ansimsen.
treffpunkt wäre sicherlich wie üblich die shell-tankstelle an der erbstorfer straße.

cu, jörg


----------



## iglg (11. Juli 2007)

herki schrieb:


> ups - gerade erst gesehen...
> nein, wir sind nicht gefahren. ich habe gekniffen (...und ingo fands gut  ).
> 
> vielleicht findet heute abend was statt, das wird aber wohl erst heute nachmittag feststehen. wenn du willst, kann ich dich ja ansimsen.
> ...




Hallo Jörg,

ich fahre heute leider auch nicht.

Urlaubsvorbereitungsstress, ich muss noch :

- Gasflaschen tauschen
- Wohnwagen umstellen
- Urlaubsliteratur kaufen
- Bike-Equipment packen
- Camping-Equipment packen
und und und

Also kein Abschiedsbiken.

Ich bin dann am 6.8. wieder da.

Außer am 19.August (Cyclassics) und am 8. September (Twingo Neuvorstellung) kann ich danach eigentlich immer. Schlag doch mal Termine für ein Alpenwochenende vor ?

Gruß

Ingo


----------



## herki (11. Juli 2007)

iglg schrieb:


> Hallo Jörg,
> 
> ich fahre heute leider auch nicht.
> 
> ...



Uiuiui, das hört sich ja nach Stress an - kann ich aber gut verstehen.
Dann werden wir wohl vor dem 21.8. nicht mehr zusammen biken - dann bin ich aus dem Urlaub wieder da.

Einen Termin für die Alpen maile oder simse ich dir zu - ich gucke heute abend nochmal in den Familienkalender. Und was wollen wir mit dem 9.9. machen - der großen harzaktiv-tour ? Aber auch 2 "Ausflüge" im September dürften ja wohl erlaubt sein....

Also, falls es sich nicht mehr ergibt: Ich wünsche euch einen Superurlaub, erholt euch gut und kommt gesund wieder !

Liebe Grüße, Jörg


----------



## Heidebiker (12. Juli 2007)

Hallo Ingo,

ich habe gar nicht gewusst, dass man in Lüneburg soviel Höhenmeter abfahren kann. Ich fahre meistens in Richtung Marxen am Berge und dann zum Kronsberg/Amelinghausen um auf ein paar hundert Höhenmeter zu kommen.

Kannst Du die Trackdaten zur Verfügung stellen, damit ich sie abfahren kann?

Gruß Heidjer


----------



## ar->E<-nd (12. Juli 2007)

Hallo alle zusammen!
Da Ingo wohl keine zeit hat, frage ich den rest der Mannschaft mal, ob jemand am Sonntag nachmittag evtl lust auf eine nette tour hätte? ich hätte zeit und, man glaubt es kaum, auch ein funktionstüchtiges fahrrad. Grüße (und an Ingo: schönen Urlaub!)


----------



## iglg (13. Juli 2007)

Heidebiker schrieb:


> Hallo Ingo,
> 
> ich habe gar nicht gewusst, dass man in Lüneburg soviel Höhenmeter abfahren kann. Ich fahre meistens in Richtung Marxen am Berge und dann zum Kronsberg/Amelinghausen um auf ein paar hundert Höhenmeter zu kommen.
> 
> ...




Schau mal unter www.gps-tour.info und suche unter Lüneburg. Da ist ein Track unserer klassischen Nightride-Strecke verfügbar.


----------



## Heidebiker (13. Juli 2007)

iglg schrieb:


> Schau mal unter www.gps-tour.info und suche unter Lüneburg. Da ist ein Track unserer klassischen Nightride-Strecke verfügbar.



Danke, hat geklappt. Die Tour wird mit 261 Höhenmeter angegeben, Dein Anhang zeigt 1.181,8 Höhenmeter.

Leichte Differenzen, stimmen die 261 Höhenmeter?

Gruß Heidebiker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herki (13. Juli 2007)

Heidebiker schrieb:


> Danke, hat geklappt. Die Tour wird mit 261 Höhenmeter angegeben, Dein Anhang zeigt 1.181,8 Höhenmeter.
> 
> Leichte Differenzen, stimmen die 261 Höhenmeter?
> 
> Gruß Heidebiker



Hi Heidebiker,
ich bin der andere Nightride-Tour-Teilnehmer, deshalb kann ich behaupten, daß beides nicht stimmt  
Der Anhang mit den 1.181 hm weist offensichtlich sowohl die Bergauf- als auch die Bergab-Höhenmeter aus. Der normale Sigma-Höhenmesser hat bei der Tour tatsächlich so um die 560 hm ausgewiesen, das scheint mir auch sehr realistisch. Und angenähert kommt das dann auch mit den 1.181/2 = 590hm hin.

@arend: ich bin gerne dabei, hast du eine bestimmte tour vor augen ? wir könnten natürlich den lüneburger standard fahren, oder auch mal in die HaBes.

Wer sonst noch Interesse hat, einfach mal melden....

Gruß, Jörg


----------



## iglg (13. Juli 2007)

herki schrieb:


> Hi Heidebiker,
> ich bin der andere Nightride-Tour-Teilnehmer, deshalb kann ich behaupten, daß beides nicht stimmt
> Der Anhang mit den 1.181 hm weist offensichtlich sowohl die Bergauf- als auch die Bergab-Höhenmeter aus. Der normale Sigma-Höhenmesser hat bei der Tour tatsächlich so um die 560 hm ausgewiesen, das scheint mir auch sehr realistisch. Und angenähert kommt das dann auch mit den 1.181/2 = 590hm hin.
> 
> ...




Das es keine 1181 HM sein können, ist ja klar. Wir sind schließlich in Norddeutschland.
Wenn man die Aufstiegsmeter der Grafik überschlägt, ist das ja auch klar, dass das nicht passt.
Außerdem muss ich am Ende der Tour immer noch den Stich zum Kreideberg hoch und das bringt auch noch HMs.
Die fehlen in dem Track, weil ich den Teil gelöscht habe, weil ich nicht jeden zu mir nach Hause führen möchte. 
400 - 500 ist immer realistisch für die immer variierten Touren.

Die 260 werden automatisch aus den GPS-Höhendaten von der Internet-Site berechnet. GPS-Höhenmeter hängen ja immer stark vom Satellitenempfang ab.

Fazit, mehr als 500 - 600 HM bekommt man in der norddeutschen Tiefebene halt nicht zusammen - Es sei denn,man fährt mehrfach die gleichen Anstiege.

Und überhaupt - Man darf der Elektronik nicht alles glauben


----------



## herki (14. Juli 2007)

Moin zusammen,

Frage: was geht jetzt am Wochenende ?
Ich mach mal 'n Vorschlag: Morgen vormittag (10:00 Uhr) ab in die Harburger Berge. Treffpunkt: Egal, je nachdem wer mitkommt und wie es dann am besten passt.
Ich übernehme gern den Fahrdienst, ich bekomme 4 Fahrräder auf das Auto.

Und dann touren wir mal locker los, ich kenne einige Wege, habe GPS-Tracks und 'ne Karte   So 4 Stunden (und mehr) kann man da gut fahren, ohne daß es langweilig wird.... Da es morgen wieder warm werden soll, müssen wir ja kein Marathon-Tempo anschlagen  

Wem die Zeit oder das Ziel nicht passt, ich bin für alles offen - Hauptsache morgen gibt's 'ne Tour  
Wenn sonst keiner Böcke hat, fahre ich alleine in die HaBes.

Also, Meldung bitte ! (Gerne auch per SMS, Nr. habt ihr ja)

Gruß, Jörg

...ups, jetzt habe ich gerade nochmal den Post von Arend gelesen - nachmittags wäre für mich auch o.k. - aber nicht erst um 17:00Uhr, o.k. ?!


----------



## ar->E<-nd (15. Juli 2007)

nee, also wenn ihr mir die anreisezeit zugesteht, dann können wir halb drei am ponyhof sagen ? aber habes ist mal für die nächste zeit ne gute idee, das klingt mal gut wenn bissel länger zeit ist. grüße, bis heut nachmittag!

edit: da jonni erst ab 17 uhr zeit hat und mir das egal ist, hauptsache ich kann fahren, schließe ich mich mal der zeit an (also 17Uhr) und hoffe, dass du auch trotzdem mitkommst, wenns dann n bissel kühler ist am abend, jörg?
nochmals grüße!


----------



## herki (15. Juli 2007)

Hi !

Da ich heute mogen um 7:00 nicht mehr schlafen konnte, ha ich mal hier reingelinst und noch nix entdeckt. Also hab ich mein Päckchen geschnürt und bin ab in die HaBes. 
Schön wars, aber zum Schluß auch schon nett warm.  Entsprechend hab ich mir Zeit gelassen und bin so knappe 45km geradelt, aber die waren gespickt mit schönen Trails, herrlicher, abwechslungsreicher  Landschaft und zum Schluß waren es dann auch über 650 Höhenmeter.

Da gibt es schöne Anstiege, bei denen man echt verzweifeln kann  
Das ganze können wir auch gerne mal gemeinsam wiederholen, von mir aus auch mal auf `nem Abend. 

Ich hoffe Ihr hattet ne schöne Tour und genug zu trinken dabei - ich kann mir jetzt noch nicht vorstellen, daß es heute abend wirklich kühler wird...

CU, Jörg


----------



## David Litterman (15. Juli 2007)

Hi, 

Ich musste gestern leider arbeiten - die netten Herren der NPD Demo brauchen ja auch ihre med. Versorgung  - und war heute einfach zu müde. 
Aber ich würde gerne mal in die Har-Berge. Allerdings bin ich noch ganz frisch dabei und konditionell sowie auch technisch so schlecht das du schnell von mir genervt sein wirst  . Kannst du mir da ein paar Strecken empfehlen, Trials etc. so könnte ich mir das mal angucken und entscheiden ob ich da mal mit anderen fahren kann (wenn du die Strecken hier nicht öffentlich breittreten willst auch gerne via PN)

Grüße & Danke
Claas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herki (15. Juli 2007)

Hi Claas,
ich glaube das dauert ganz schön lange, bis ich von jemandem genervt bin  
Ich habe ja nun auch erst letztes Jahr mit dem MTBen angefangen, deshalb kann ich ganz gut nachvollziehen, was du denkst.
Ich könnte dir für die HaBes einen GPS-Track geben, so daß du eine Tour nachfahren könntest - vorausgesetzt natürlich, du hast ein GPS-Gerät. (Ich müßte den Track dann allerdings nochmal bearbeiten....)
Wenn nicht, ist das Fahren dort ohne Guide glaub ich nicht wirklich sinnvoll. Die Habes sind relativ groß und insgesamt von einem recht dichten Wegenetz durchzogen. Wenn man sich da mal verfährt, hilft einem auch eine gute Karte nicht wirklich weiter, wenn man nicht weiß wo man ist  Wegweiser sind da nämlich sehr spärlich gesät.

Wir können aber wirklich gerne mal da 'ne Runde zusammen drehen, lieber fahr ich mal ein bisschen langsamer, wenn es denn wirklich so ist, wie du sagst, aber dafür eben nicht allein. Und wegen technik: nur wenn man unterwegs ist, lernt man dazu, am meisten von anderen ! (So hat mir z.b. iglg = Ingo 'ne ganze Menge beigebracht) Und bei allen touren gibt es einen grundsatz: selbst wenn jemand mal schneller/eher oben ist als der andere, wird ohne blöde sprüche gewartet ! man fährt zusammen los und kommt zusammen zurück - ggf. wird die strecke gekürzt !

wenn du willst: ich fahre dienstag abend meine "feierabendrunde", da können wir uns ja mal "beschnuppern", wenn du lust und zeit hast ! los geht es so gegen 18:30 uhr. treffpunkt können wir abmachen.

so, essen ist fertig, 'nen schönen abend noch !

gruß, jörg


----------



## ar->E<-nd (16. Juli 2007)

@ jörg: das klingt doch nach ner nette tour im schattigen wald bei dir  
jonni und ich haben uns am wasser entlang bewegt: einmal den elbeseitenkanal hoch bis zur elbemündung und nach eispause zurück. trotzdem waren meine zwei trinkflaschen echt grenzwertig, ein liter mehr wär auch gegangen. und um acht warens immernoch 30 grad am auto.
hast das also richtig gemacht  
habes klingt gut, müssten wir dann mal ein zwei tage vorher absprechen, aber sonntags ist eig. der beste tag für mich, das schonmal vorweg.Interesse hätt ich auch,wenn mein mühle das aushält 
 grüße und bis demnächst!


----------



## David Litterman (16. Juli 2007)

Nach nur 36,peng km und fast ständiger direkter Sonne möchte ich behaupten, es war ein heisser Tag in Lüneburg... das war es auch schon. Morgen geht es weiter, wer fährt denn morgen noch so? Ich möchte eigentlich nur was kleines fahren. So 15-20km... 

Greetz
D.-L.


----------



## herki (16. Juli 2007)

Also ich bin morgen unterwegs !
Wir können gerne was "Kleines" fahren ! Ich kann aber erst so ab 18:30 Uhr.
Wo wohnst du denn, was wäre für dich ein guter treffpunkt ? ich komme aus adendorf, aber alles in lüneburg ist ja gut erreichbar.

greetz, jörg


----------



## David Litterman (16. Juli 2007)

Ich wohne direkt in Lbg, zwischen der Dahlenburger- & Bleckeder Landstr. also Richtung Stadtkoppel. Da ich noch ein ganz frischer bin kenn ich nur wenige Strecken und so ist mir ein Treffpunkt eigentlich "egal". 

Die Uhrzeit wäre eigentlich super. Allerdings ist das alles unter Vorbehalt da ich jederzeit angerufen werden könnte und dann zur Arbeit muss (Notfallrufbereitschaftsblabla). 

Greetz
D.-L.


----------



## herki (16. Juli 2007)

o.k., dann lass uns doch als Treffpunkt den kleinen platz gegenüber der shell-tankstelle an der erbstorfer landstraße, nähe kloster lüne, abmachen. ich schick dir meine handy-nummer per PN, dann schick mir einfach 'ne sms, wenn es nicht klappt.

bis dann, jörg

@jonni, arend, björn: was ist mit euch ?


----------



## mesofauna (17. Juli 2007)

Hallo Jörg,

wenn es heut abend nicht in strömen regnet bin ich auch dabei. hab die nächsten 2 wochen urlaub und ein bissl grundlagentraining für nächste woche chiemsee wäre ideal. also ich schließ mich der entspannten runde an! 
und wehe es wird geballert  

bis heute abend
björn


----------



## herki (18. Juli 2007)

... war 'ne schöne Tour gestern abend, besser kann das Wetter ja gar nicht mehr dafür sein  
und trotzdem wir sutsche gefahren sind, hatten wir am ende so 50km auf der uhr. ich hoffe aber, daß demnächst mal jemand mit 'ner heckenschere die landwehr bearbeitet, das geht ja stellenweise gar nicht ! 

also bis zum nächsten mal,
jörg


----------



## David Litterman (18. Juli 2007)

Schade das ich nicht konnte, klingt nach ner schönen Tour. Ich habe mich heute Morgen mit einem befreundeten Rennradfahrer getroffen. Der hat mich 34km gescheucht... auch mal ne Erfahrung und für Strasse und Flachland haben die echt gute Techniken am Stizzi

Greetz
D.-L.


----------



## .: nils :. (20. Juli 2007)

moin moin!

nachdem ich lange nicht hier war, habe ich gerade entdeckt, dass es wohl noch ne ganze reihe anderer biker hier in lüneburg gibt.
wenn ihr nicht auf maximale leistung geht, würde ich mich bei der nächsten gelegenheit gern anschließen - bin allerdings noch ziemlicher frischling (erst wieder seit märz dabei). dementsprechend bin ich bisher bloß viel im wilschenbruch unterwegs und gelegentlich mal richtung reppenstedt/kirchgellersen raus... aber alles recht "kurze" strecken um die 20 km. gern würde ich mal mehr fahren, kenn hier aber keine wirklichen strecken. und nach 4 monaten wilschenbruch wird der langsam etwas öde.

würd mich freuen, wenn sich ne nette runde ergibt.
gruß
der nils


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herki (20. Juli 2007)

Hi Nils !

Ich bin dieses Wochenende nicht hier, aber ich denke nächste Woche geht abends mal was.
In der Regel ist jeden Dienstag abend 'ne Runde angesagt, 40-50km, Tempo variabel, je nach Teilnehmern und Tageslust- und laune  

Wenn ich nächsten Dienstag fahre, werde ich hier vorher nochmal posten.

Gruß, Jörg


----------



## .: nils :. (22. Juli 2007)

moin!
sauber , ich freue mich schon drauf. abends passt mir sehr gut und was tempo und ausdauer angeht: schau´n mer moal. passt schon irgendwie.

also dann bis zum nächsten eintrag
der nils


----------



## herki (23. Juli 2007)

Moin,
morgen (Dienstag) abend wird das nix mit mir, muss das auf donnerstag verschieben  
Meld mich vorher aber nochmal.

Bis denne, Jörg


----------



## .: nils :. (24. Juli 2007)

joa - auch nicht wild... dann fahr ich evtl nochmal allein oder lerne für meine letzte klausur. daher passt mir donnerstag auch besser, denn da liegt sie hinter mir. 

gruß
der nils


----------



## herki (31. Juli 2007)

Hi Leutz,

da das Wetter ja wieder besser werden soll: wie wäre es morgen (Mittwoch)  abend mal wieder mit 'ner Runde ? Zeit: so 18:30 Uhr, Treffpunkt: Gegenüber der Shell-Tankstelle an der Erbstorfer Straße (Nähe Kloster Lüne).

Unter dem Link gibt's ne kleine Karte, da wo der Kreis ist, ist der Treffpunkt...
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=127167&d=1177394723

CU, Jörg


----------



## .: nils :. (31. Juli 2007)

da werd ich nicht dabei sein, sondern über meiner projektabrechnung hängen... sorry for that.

wie sieht es denn mit montag abend um 19 uhr an gleicher stelle(treffpunkt) aus???
würde eine freundin samt bike mitbringen, dann wären wir schon mind. 3 personen...?!

nils


----------



## herki (1. August 2007)

.: nils :. schrieb:


> da werd ich nicht dabei sein, sondern über meiner projektabrechnung hängen... sorry for that.
> 
> wie sieht es denn mit montag abend um 19 uhr an gleicher stelle(treffpunkt) aus???
> würde eine freundin samt bike mitbringen, dann wären wir schon mind. 3 personen...?!
> ...



hört sich gut an, aber das wird auch nix - da bin ich nämlich in der Toskana - ENDLICH URLAUB  

Ich bin am 19. August wieder da, dann habe ich noch ein paar Tage frei - also da sollten wir dann was auf die Reihe kriegen !

Gruß, Jörg


----------



## .: nils :. (1. August 2007)

perfekt!
am 19. bin auch ausm mtb-camp zurück - da hab ich dann auch wohl mehr kondition ;-) und wer weiss, was ich da noch lernen kann.

dann halten wir mal fest, dass wir in der woche nach dem 19. irgendwie raus in die wälder ziehen.
dir viel spaß in der toskana!
nils


----------



## iglg (1. August 2007)

HALLO lüneburg,

bin seit gestern Nacht wieder aus dem Urlaub zurück und schließe mich den Lüneburer Touren gerne wieder an.

@herki : Ärgerlich, dass ich Deinen Touraufruf für heute nicht eher gelesen habe, das hätte sonst gut gepasst. Ich wünsche Euch einen schönen Urlaub in der Toskana. Hoffentlich ist es nicht zu heiß. August ist ja die Zeit, in der es da heftig heiß werden kann.  Bei uns in Kärnten waren es fast immer 35° und das hat selbst mich fast immer gelähmt. Ich bin nur 3 x MTB und 2 x RR gefahren. Dabei hatte ich doch so gute Vorsätze 
Pass beim Wandern auf die Schlangen auf, die gibt es nämlich in der Toskana - dick und braun-gelb !!

@niels : Montag biken ist nicht schlecht. Es geht aber auch jeder andere Tag (außer Samstag), weil ich noch Urlaub habe. Wo und Wann also ?

Ansonsten würde ich auch in den nächsten 2 Wochen gerne noch mal RR fahren. Die Cyclassics, am 19. August nähern sich ja mit großen Schritten.

Also Björn, wollen wir noch mal Windschattenfahren trainieren ??


Viele Grüße

Ingo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ar->E<-nd (1. August 2007)

nabend, wollt mich auch nochmal wieder melden: mal an die lger, die da öfters fahren: kann man landwehr noch lang? oder ist das zugewuchert? war neulich schon heftig als jonni und ich da langwollten 
@nils: servus auch von mir, wenn ich montag zeit hab würd ich mich gern anschließen! Was für touren werden denn so geplant 
 mal sehen was da noch so planungstechnisch kommt. 
grüße, arend


----------



## herki (1. August 2007)

Hi Ingo,
willkommen zurück !

Ich bin heute alleine eine kleine Runde gefahren, war mal wieder richtig nett bei dem "optimierten" Wetter.
Ich nehme mein Rad gar nicht erst mit, da ich mir das bei der Hitze da auch nicht so ganz richtig vorstellen kann. Es gehören MTB's zum Haus, evtl. versuche ich da vor Ort vielleicht auch noch mal was geführtes zu finden.  Ansonsten werde ich wohl einfach nur rumjoggen, rumliegen, rumessen, rumlesen und was man da sonst noch so macht  

Also, plant mal was nach dem 19.8. ! Ich bin da zu fast allem bereit, da ich noch ein paar Tage Urlaub habe.

Bis dann,
Jörg


----------



## iglg (5. August 2007)

@niels :Was ist jetzt mit Montag ? Ab 18.30 kann ich biken, das Wetter soll ja gut bleiben, also: Nutzen wir die Gelegenheit ?

Treffpunkt Shell-Tankstelle Erbstorfer Landstr. ?

Tour : Steinhöhe, Wendisch-Evern,Tiergarten, ca. 45 km, normales Tempo?

Meldet Euch mal !

Ingo


----------



## Verris (5. August 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe mich gerade erst in diesem Forum angemeldet. Vor ein paar Wochen habe ich mein altes Steppenwolf vom Kleiderschrank geholt und entstaubt. Ich wÃ¼rde mich gerne euren Touren anschlieÃen. Wobei meine mangelnde Kondition und mein nicht unerhebliches Ãbergewicht nicht von Vorteil sind.

@ David Litterman: Deine Kondition scheint auch noch nicht die Beste zu sein. Da ich ganz in der NÃ¤he wohne, wie wÃ¤re ist mit ein paar Trainingsrunden?

@ iglg: Diesen Montag wÃ¼rde ich gerne mitfahren. Da 45 km und euer 'normalesâ Tempo fÃ¼r mich wohl noch nichts sind, wÃ¼rde ich frÃ¼her aussteigen. 


GruÃ Christian


----------



## David Litterman (5. August 2007)

Na aber klar, hast ne PN


----------



## iglg (6. August 2007)

Sorry, Familienverpflichtungen.
Keine Tour mit mir.
Tut mir leid.

Wie sehen Eure Wochenendpläne aus ?

Gruß

Ingo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ar->E<-nd (6. August 2007)

@ alle: meint ihr, wir könnten  nächstes wochenende, z.b. sonntag (wenns passt, ingo?) ein paar zusammenkriegen? in der hoffnung, dass das wetter hält wär das mal ne maßnahme 
achso, ab herbst kommt ich dann auch gern dienstags mit, hab meinen studienplatz in harburg und somit wird dann lg auch mein neuer wohnsitz 
grüße an alle,
arend


----------



## Verris (6. August 2007)

Am Samstag muss ich vormittags arbeiten. Der Rest vom Wochenende ist noch nicht verplant. Heute habe ich mit David Litterman telefoniert und wir wollen entweder am Mittwoch oder am Donnerstag eine kleine Runde drehen.


----------



## Verris (7. August 2007)

Sorry, es gibt eine kleine Lageänderung. Gerade habe ich einen Anruf von meiner Filialleiterin bekommen.  

Am Mittwoch und am Donnerstag darf ich jetzt jeweils bis  20.30 Uhr arbeiten. 

Samstag werde ich aber hoffentlich gegen 13 Uhr Wochenende haben.


----------



## iglg (7. August 2007)

Ok, dass fixieren wir doch erst einmal den Sonntag. Ist 11.00 ok ? 

Gruß

Ingo


----------



## David Litterman (7. August 2007)

Sonntag bin ich erst gegen Abend wieder zurück, also wird das nüscht.

@ Verris: das ist ja echt schade, aber wir kriegen das schon irgendwie mal hin! 

Ich habe heute entschieden in Hamburg zu studieren, also werde ich in Lbg bleiben und so haben wir noch ein paar Jahre Zeit! 

Greetz
D.-L.


----------



## .: nils :. (7. August 2007)

hej hej!

ich wollte mich dann mal abmelden - diese woche hat es leider nichtmehr geklappt, weil zu viel arbeit.
bin ab morgen bis zum 19. weg im chiemgau zum biken aber danach definitv zu haben - freu mich auf euch!

bis dahin
nils


----------



## Verris (7. August 2007)

Sonntag 11 Uhr ist vorgemerkt.

@Claas: Natürlich wird das noch was. In Hamburg studieren, dann musst du deinen Anhang will studieren doch man lässt mich nicht! ja noch ändern.  

Gruß Christian


----------



## ar->E<-nd (9. August 2007)

ohje, 11 uhr ist für mich bissel früh wegen familienverpflichtungen...
aber nachmitags 14 uhr wollt ihr bzw. könnt ihr, denk ich mal, nicht? mal sehen..
@ David Litterman: Was studierst du denn ab diesem herbst und wo? haw oder tu? 
grüße, arend


----------



## David Litterman (9. August 2007)

Hazard Control an der HAW, habe heute gekündigt und muss mich wohl langsam dran' gewöhnen studieren zu gehen... ich kann's mir noch nicht richtig vorstellen. 

Greetz
D.-L.


----------



## iglg (11. August 2007)

Als bekennender Schönwetterbiker sage ich meine Fahrt für morgen ab.

Ich habe keine Lust auf 2 Stunden fahren und 3 Stunden Bikepflege. Ich bin heute im Wald gelaufen und kann sagen, dass es da nach dem Regen der letzten Tage schrecklich aussieht.

Wenn es das Wetter zulässt, muss ich morgen auch noch mal aufs Rennrad, sonst holt mich bei den Cyclassics nächste Woche der Besenwagen.

Nach den Cyclassics freue ich mich wieder auf MTB-Touren in Lüneburg und Umgebung.

Viele Grüße

Ingo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herki (14. August 2007)

...oh man, und hier kann man nicht fahren, weil es zu heiss  ist ! 
Viele Gruesse vom Pool, freue mich schon auf unsere naechste MTB-Tour !

Joerg


----------



## Verris (14. August 2007)

Gestern habe ich mich mit Herrn Litterman für Freitag (17.08.) zu einer kleinen Tour verabredet. Auch wenn einige erst wieder ab dem 19. können oder am Wochenende die cyclassics fahren (ich wünsche viel Erfolg), vielleicht hat ja doch noch der ein oder andere Zeit und Lust (@ ar->E<-nd, mucho).

Als Treffpunkt haben wir uns den Parkplatz des Pennymarktes an der Dahlenburger Landstraße gedacht, Zeitpunkt wäre 16 Uhr. In der Uhrzeit sind wir aber bestimmt flexibel. Geplant ist eine Tour von 25 bis 30 Kilometer.

Gruß

PS: Wenn ich das schon lese: _weil es zu heiÃ ist ! Viele GrÃ¼Ãe vom Pool _ und ich darf gleich zur Arbeit. 
Da werde ich ganz neidisch.


----------



## Verris (17. August 2007)

Da sich bis jetzt noch keiner gemeldet hat, werden wir bereits 13.30 Uhr starten.

Bis die Tage.


----------



## iglg (17. August 2007)

Verris schrieb:


> Da sich bis jetzt noch keiner gemeldet hat, werden wir bereits 13.30 Uhr starten.
> 
> Bis die Tage.



Viel Spaß, ich brauche meine Kraft für Sonntag: 155 km Cyclassics. 

Aber ab nächster Woche bin ich wieder dabei. Weil :Mountainbiken ist einfach  gei... er.

Bis Dienstag ????

Ingo


----------



## ar->E<-nd (17. August 2007)

mist, zu spät gelesen, hoffe ihr beide hattet ne schöne tour? oder auch noch nassgeworden? 
grüße,
arend


----------



## David Litterman (18. August 2007)

Nein, 
wir sind komplett trocken nach Hause gekommen und die Tour war echt ne runde Sache mit Sommer-Sonnenschein  

Das wir uns verpasst haben ist natürlich recht dumm gelaufen aber verris & ich haben uns eben wegen dem Wetter recht spontan via sms dazu entschlossen den Termin vorzuverlegen... 

Ich mach mir jetzt weiter Stress wegen dem Studienbeginn  
Greetz
D.-L.

@ verris - Ich hab da wat vergessen:
Wegen dem 24.08: Ich gehe da Abends zum Jan Delay Konzert, keine Ahnung ob wir das bis dahin wieder nach Lbg schaffen...


----------



## Verris (18. August 2007)

@ lglg: Dienstag 18.30 Uhr an der Shell-Tankstelle?

@ David Litterman: Konzertbeginn ist 19 Uhr, wenn wir 15 Uhr den Rückweg antreten, sollten wir gegen 17 Uhr wieder zurück sein. Die Hausmesse bei Nicolai beginnt 10 Uhr. Start von Lüneburg? Ich versuche noch den Wagen von meinem Vater zu bekommen, da der Bestatter wohl doch etwas zu viel verbraucht.


----------



## David Litterman (18. August 2007)

Das klingt ja eigentlich echt gut... ich schnack nochma mit den anderen Konzertgängern nicht das ich da noch was vergessen habe und wir uns schon irgendwo vorher treffen


----------



## iglg (18. August 2007)

Dienstag sollte ich tatsächlich mal wieder MTB fahren. Halten wir das mal fest. (außer es regnet) Bis dann, Jörg ist da ja auch schon wieder da...

Gruß

Ingo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## David Litterman (19. August 2007)

Dienstag könnte bei mir auch passen, also Zusage aber erstma vorläufig. Ich würde dann spontan zusagen verris. 

Greetz
D.-L.


----------



## herki (20. August 2007)

Hi, melde mich hiermit 1. zurueck und 2. fuer dienstag abend an ! 
hoffentlich macht das wetter mit, die vorhersage ist ja nicht besonders prickelnd... aber wofuer gibts steckbleche ;-))
werde mich jetzt gleich mal auf den hobel schwingen und ueben, vielleicht kann ich ja gar nicht mehr radeln, so nach 2,5 wochen abstinenz
ciao, joerg


----------



## iglg (20. August 2007)

herki schrieb:


> vielleicht kann ich ja gar nicht mehr radeln, so nach 2,5 wochen abstinenz
> ciao, joerg



Hoffentlich, dann sind wir endlich mal wieder gleichstark 

Bis morgen, aber sei nachsichtig, nach den 155km in Hamburg fühlen sich meine Beine noch etwas taub an


----------



## David Litterman (20. August 2007)

Also, 

Ich kann morgen nicht, meine Stiefschwester hat uns für 18.00 zum Geburtstagskampffresse eingeladen... also game over. Ich hätt` mich echt gefreut mal so richtig abgehängt zu werden 

Greetz
D.-L.


----------



## iglg (20. August 2007)

Achtung Spaß : "Da muss man auch mal Prioritäten setzen!"

Joint Fix : Dienstag 18.30, außer es regnet oder der Job ruft.

Bis nächsten Dienstag.


Ingo


----------



## David Litterman (20. August 2007)

iglg schrieb:


> Achtung Spaß : "Da muss man auch mal Prioritäten setzen!"



Das habe ich so, nur etwas drastischer, auch gesagt. Ich wurde dann aber recht eindringlich und lautstark überzeugt meine Prioritäten zu überdenken  Also bis nächste Woche oder diese Woche spontan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iglg (21. August 2007)

Oh, oh....

Bis demnächst und viel Spaß heute abend


----------



## Verris (23. August 2007)

Vorheriger Beitrag ersatzlos gestrichen.

Bei der Gelegenheit kann ich aber bekanntgeben, dass ich am Dienstag frei habe. Also auf einen neuen Versuch in die Steinhöhe.


----------



## herki (24. August 2007)

Das Wetter soll ja etwas freundlicher werden / bleiben am Wochenende...
hat jemand evtl. Interesse, eine Tour in den HaBes mitzumachen ? Länge so 40-50 km, Es könnten theoretisch so 600 Höhenmeter zusammenkommen.
Ich bekomme 4 Fahrräder auf`s Auto, wer also Lust hat  
Wann, weiß ich aber noch nicht, Familien-Wochenendplanung wird gerade spontan geändert.

Ich hatte eigentlich mal locker geplant, mit meinem Sohnemann in den Harz zu fahren, aber nach den Wasserstands-Meldungen, die von da kommen, wird das Zelten da wohl nicht so witzig sein. Also bleiben wir hier.

CU, Jörg


----------



## Verris (24. August 2007)

Am Sonntag könnte ich schon Zeit und Lust haben. Aber ein paar Zahlen in deinem Beitrag machen mich etwas nervös. Damit meine ich nicht die "_4_".

Gruß Christian


----------



## herki (28. August 2007)

... heute abend geht was, oder !?
18:30 Uhr Shell-Tankstelle, wer ist dabei ?

Gruß, Jörg


----------



## Verris (28. August 2007)

Ich werde dabei sein. Kurzfristige Absagen bitte per SMS mitteilen.

Gruß Christian


----------



## iglg (28. August 2007)

Habe seit letzter Woche eine starke Erkältung (mit allem drum und dran..)

Musste am WE schon meine Torfhaus-Tour im Harz abbrechen.
Deshalb bin ich heute nicht dabei. Schade.

Bis nächste Woche und viel Spaß. Das Wetter sieht ja ganz gut aus.

Denkt an die Lampen, letzte Woche war es zum Schluss schon arg dunkel.

Ingo


----------



## herki (28. August 2007)

iglg schrieb:


> Habe seit letzter Woche eine starke Erkältung (mit allem drum und dran..)
> 
> Musste am WE schon meine Torfhaus-Tour im Harz abbrechen.
> Deshalb bin ich heute nicht dabei. Schade.
> ...



... na dann mal gute Besserung !
Wegen der Dunkelheit: kann ich nur zustimmen, das letzte Stück auf dem Weg nach Hause bin ich durch den Wald gefahren, das war ja RICHTIG dunkel  
Aber ich hab meine Lampe heute nacht aufgeladen, dem Nightride sollte also nichts im Wege stehen !


----------



## David Litterman (28. August 2007)

Ich werde nicht kommen können, aber ich möchte die Woche sicherlich noch mal fahren also wer irgendwann ne spontane Runde dreht: Bitte melden  

Viel Spaß heute Abend


----------



## Verris (28. August 2007)

@ Ingo: Auch von mir gute Besserung.

@ Claas: Schade, mal sehen, ob es in dieser Woche noch etwas wird. Morgen bestimmt Beine erholen, Donnerstag arbeiten und Freitagnachmittag geht es zum Schwarzfahrertreffen.

@ Jörg: Ich werde 18.30 Uhr am Treffpunkt sein. Im Moment versuche ich mich gerade an einer Beleuchtung für das Rad.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herki (3. September 2007)

...so, gerade wetter.de gecheckt, das sieht ja für morgen ganz gut aus.  
also am dienstag um 18:30 uhr wieder ab die post !?
wer ist dabei ?


----------



## Verris (3. September 2007)

Sollte mein neuer Rahmen noch vorher kommen und ich mich nicht beherrschen können, dann ist mein Kletterrad zum Umbau beim Händler. Ich versuche mich aber bis Mittwoch zurückzuhalten. Am frühen Dienstagnachmittag gibt es weitere Infos.


----------



## David Litterman (3. September 2007)

@ verris: neuer Rahmen? 

Ich versuche morgen auch mitzufahren... bis jetzt habe ich noch gar nichts anderes vor


----------



## .: nils :. (3. September 2007)

am dienstag???
wann? wohin? welches niveau?
ioch wäre gern dabei, habe aber angst vor euch ;-)


----------



## David Litterman (3. September 2007)

Also mein Niveau ist grundsätzlich und in allen Lebenslagen ganz weit unten  ich werde auch das erste mal mitfahren, wenn's denn diesmal endlich klappt. 

Treffpunkt:
Die Shell Tanke an der Erbstorfer Landstr./Ecke Lüner Weg wenn ich mich nicht irre. Uhrzeit:18.30

reingehauen
Claas


----------



## herki (4. September 2007)

.: nils :. schrieb:


> am dienstag???
> wann? wohin? welches niveau?
> ioch wäre gern dabei, habe aber angst vor euch ;-)



18:30 uhr gegenüber der shell-tankstelle ist richtig, hier nochmal ein Link:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=127167&d=1177394723 treffpunkt ist da, wo der kreis eingemalt ist.

wär ja echt schön, wenn die truppe mal etwas größer ist.
und woher und wie lange und wie niveauvoll   wir fahren, darüber werden wir uns schon einig.

@alle: bitte beachten, daß es ab 20:00 uhr im wald schon recht duster wird. eine gute lampe ist da fast lebenswichtig ! aber wir können ja irgendwo einen "ausstiegspunkt" planen, so daß die lampenlosen nach hause radeln können.

bie heute abend,
jörg


----------



## mucho (4. September 2007)

hallo! würde auch gern mitkommen aber es passt bei mir zeitlich leider nicht...bin aber sonst den dienstag darauf für eine tour zu haben


----------



## iglg (4. September 2007)

@Jörg: Waren wir nicht schon mal bei 18.45 ?

Ich versuche es natürlich, bis 18:30 zu schaffen


----------



## herki (4. September 2007)

iglg schrieb:


> @Jörg: Waren wir nicht schon mal bei 18.45 ?
> 
> Ich versuche es natürlich, bis 18:30 zu schaffen



jepp, ich glaub da war mal was, mit 18:45  

Aber andererseits solltest du mit 18:30 planen, damit du um 18:45 auch wirklich da bist   (....sorry, der musste jetzt sein )

gruß, jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Verris (4. September 2007)

Ist zwar nicht mehr früher Nachmittag, aber ich werde heute wieder dabei sein. Der scheiß Rahmen ist immer noch nicht da.


----------



## David Litterman (4. September 2007)

bin dabei aber ohne Lampen also brauchen wir die "Ausstieg wegen Lampenlos" Variante ;-)


----------



## .: nils :. (4. September 2007)

also entgegen meiner ankündigung werde ich heute abend nicht dabeisein. dafür gibts zwei gründe:
1. ist das wetter gerade zu genial um hier sitzen zu bleiben und 
2. wird mir das heute abend mit der zeit und evtl länge der tour zu spät/dunkel.
ich weiss zwar nicht wie lange ihr fahren wolltet, aber ich hatte mind. 2 stunden angepeilt und da ists dann 20:30 und so dämmerig, dass ich am so um die zeit echt probleme im wilschenbruch hatte. ich habe es sowieso nicht so mit den augen und dem sehen und da war/wird das so nicht so einfach und auch blöd für euch, weil ihr dann rücksicht nehmen müsstet auf jmd seeeehr langsamen ;-)

also ich schwing mich jetzt direkt in den sattel auf meine kleine runde und wünsche euch viel spaß und hoffe, dass es doch nochmal irgendwann klappt mit uns. nächste woche? etwas eher?
naja - fahrt erstmal heute und habt spaß!

der nils .-)


----------



## iglg (4. September 2007)

Das gute an diesem Termin ist, dass er fix ist. Dann kann man sich die ganze Woche drauf einstellen und wird auch sanft moralisch gezwungen, regelmäßig zu fahren. Die Erfahrung hat gezeigt, dass die wochenweise Suche nach einem passenden Termin meistens nicht klappt.
Von September bis April heisst das dann eben Nightride.
Mit Licht durch Steinhöhe und Tierpark zu biken, macht übrigens tierisch Spaß und macht selbst unsere ja manchmal langweiligen Nord-Reviere interessant.
Versuchs einfach mal.
Aber es geht wirklich nur, mit einer vernünftigen Lampe.
Wir haben die Sigma EVO, die ist nicht optimal, aber geht schon gut und ist im Vergleich zu den teuren Lupines und Co bezahlbar..


----------



## David Litterman (4. September 2007)

Hi Nils, 

Also bin mitgefahren... war schon ziemlich anstrengend in einigen Passagen aber es geht denn du kannst dein Tempo fahren da auf dich gewartet wird. Mir hat das richtig Spaß gemacht!!!
Das mit der Beleuchtung hat's übrigens genau gepasst, ich hab noch keine und musste so auch früher aussteigen (das hatte auch noch nen anderen Grund aber das ist egal) und das ging ohne Probleme denn ich habs direkt zu Anfang angekündigt etc. 

Also komm mal nächstes mal mit, dann fahren wir zu zweit als Nachhut hinterher  ich denke nächsten Dienstag bin ich wieder dabei 

Greetz
D.-L.


----------



## iglg (5. September 2007)

David Litterman schrieb:


> Hi Nils,
> 
> ... du kannst dein Tempo fahren da auf dich gewartet wird. Mir hat das richtig Spaß gemacht!!!
> Also komm mal nächstes mal mit, dann fahren wir zu zweit als Nachhut hinterher  ich denke nächsten Dienstag bin ich wieder dabei
> ...




Schön, dass es Dir gefallen hat. Du wirst sehen, dass sich die Kondition relativ schnell aufbaut, und in einigen Wochen bildest Du bestimmt nicht mehr die Nachhut.
Dass an Abzweigungen gewartet wird, ist Ehrensache. Sonst bräuchte man ja nicht zusammen zu fahren.
Und es kommt schon jeder auf seine Kosten. Nachdem Christian den Ausstieg Tiergarten genommen hat (Respekt vor der abschließenden Dahlenburger Landstr   )  sind Jörg und ich dann noch unsere beiden Tiergartenschleifen gefahren.
Das hat wieder richtig Spaß gemacht, denn die Wege waren schön trocken und so konnte man auch  zügig und flüssig fahren- Licht war natürlich Pflicht. Am Ende hat der Höhenmesser wieder ca. 460 Hm angezeigt- Ganz ordentlich für die Norddeutsche Tiefebene.

Bis Dienstag (Sonntag wollen Jörg und ich Trails in den Harz erproben (www.harzaktiv.de)

Ingo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herki (5. September 2007)

iglg schrieb:


> Schön, dass es Dir gefallen hat. Du wirst sehen, dass sich die Kondition relativ schnell aufbaut, und in einigen Wochen bildest Du bestimmt nicht mehr die Nachhut.
> 
> 
> Ingo



... stimmt, kann ich aus eigenster Erfahrung bestätigen - ich hab erst letztes Jahr im Februar / März angefangen zu biken, ohne vorher irgendwie sportlich gewesen zu sein. Im Juni darauf hab ich dann schon 2 Marathons (...ist das der richtige Plural ?) mehr oder weniger locker durchgehalten.
Und bei einigen Anstiegen auf der Steinhöhe hab ich gedacht "die sind doch gar nicht fahrbar !", aber mittlerweile geht auch das. 
Drückt uns für Sonntag im Harz die Daumen, daß wir gutes Wetter haben - dann wird es ein Traum ! 

CU, bis Dienstag,
Jörg


----------



## David Litterman (6. September 2007)

beide Daumen sind gedrückt!  Ich hoffe es werden Fotos gemacht... rock on



herki schrieb:


> ...schon 2 Marathons (...ist das der richtige Plural ?)...


->Marathonten  

pace


----------



## Verris (6. September 2007)

Auch von meiner Seite viel Spaß im Harz. Wollt ihr wirklich die Tour gemäß dem Link fahren?



> Leistungsdaten:
> 
> Streckenlänge:       100 km
> Höhenmeter:           1.800 hm
> ...



Holla die Waldfee!

So, mein FWuWR (Feld-, Wald- und Wiesenrad), nach der letzten Dienstagstour möchte ich es nicht mehr als Kletterrad bezeichenen, ist jetzt zum Umbau.

Licht habe ich immer noch nicht bestellt. Sigma bringt im Oktober einen neuen Iion-Akku auf den Markt. Der könnte mich schon reizen.
http://www.sigmasport.com/de/produkte/beleuchtung/

Falls ich an diesem Wochenende doch nicht zum Motorradtreffen fahre, hat jemand Zeit und Lust am Samstag eine Runde in und um Lüneburg zu drehen?

Gruß Christian


----------



## iglg (6. September 2007)

Verris schrieb:


> Auch von meiner Seite viel Spaß im Harz. Wollt ihr wirklich die Tour gemäß dem Link fahren?
> 
> Holla die Waldfee!



Ja, genau die Tour ! Da es ja ein Rundkurs sein dürfte, sind 50 der 100 km ja bergab 

Und 10 h für 100 km hieße ja 10km/h im Schnitt oder entsprechend viele Pausen.

Das sollte schon gehen. Wenn nicht kürzen wir ab, wir haben ja ein Navi.... 

Bis Dienstag.

Ingo


----------



## iglg (6. September 2007)

Verris schrieb:


> Licht habe ich immer noch nicht bestellt. Sigma bringt im Oktober einen neuen Iion-Akku auf den Markt. Der könnte mich schon reizen.
> http://www.sigmasport.com/de/produkte/beleuchtung/



Im Set mit der PowerLED soll der Akku 160EUR kosten.
Die Lampe allein kostet knapp 90,- aber leider ist die Lampe nicht kompatibel zu mein NiMH-Akku.
ALso : Weihnachtsgeschenk !


----------



## David Litterman (6. September 2007)

Ich will jetzt auch ne Lampe haben, optimalerweise soll sie Dienstag Abend auf dem Lenker sitzen, welche habt ihr... was empfehlt ihr? So einen Schnick Schnack brauch ich nicht. Leuchten soll der Lachs! 

Evo Set oder Evo Pro oder so ein doppel-Ding oder was ganz anderes

D.-L.


----------



## iglg (6. September 2007)

David Litterman schrieb:


> Ich will jetzt auch ne Lampe haben, optimalerweise soll sie Dienstag Abend auf dem Lenker sitzen, welche habt ihr... was empfehlt ihr? So einen Schnick Schnack brauch ich nicht. Leuchten soll der Lachs!
> 
> Evo Set oder Evo Pro oder so ein doppel-Ding oder was ganz anderes
> 
> D.-L.



Also :  Ich habe mir das Doppel-Ding (EVO und EVO-X) mit dem NIMH-Akku gekauft.

Die X ist schön, saugt den Akku (parallel zur normalen EVO) aber auch schnell leer und deshalb war sie schon früh immer abgeschaltet.
Deshalb fahre ich eigentlich immer nur mit der normalen EVO und finde das ok.
Angepasst an unsere Leuchtmittel lassen wir halt manche Trails weg, weil wir immer gesund ankommen wollen. Bei mehr Licht könnte man vielleicht schneller fahren, aber es ist auch etwas langsamer ok, denn so richtig knifflige Trails, wo man mit viel Licht noch 10 m vorher wissen sollte, wo die Treppe kommt, fahren wir halt nicht. Deshalb reicht die normale EVO; auch wenn es nach oben hin halt immer besseres gibt.

Jörg hat die normale EVO mit dem Blei-Akku.

Viel Spaß bei der Kaufentscheidung

Bis Dienstag

Ingo

Praktisch reicht der NI-Akku bei Kälte mit der EVO gerade für max. 3 h und bei 2,5 h leuchtete schon mal die rote LED.


----------



## herki (7. September 2007)

iglg schrieb:


> Jörg hat die normale EVO mit dem Blei-Akku.
> .



...so isses  
ich finde die leuchtstärke auch o.k., parallel habe ich manchmal noch 'ne LED-Funzel am Helm, die aber nur ganz selten an. der vorteil bei einer helm-lampe ist halt, daß du da licht hast, wo du hinguckst. die lampe am lenker leuchtet dahin, wo du gerade fährst. und da ist der abzweig, der gerade kurz bevorsteht, vielleicht nicht ganz so gut ausgeleuchtet.
aber wie ingo schon gesagt hat: das tempo wird angepasst, dann ist alles machbar.
also meine empfehlung: die einfache sigma evo, die reicht für hiesige verhältnisse. 
der blei-akku stört mich persönlich nicht. er blockiert einen flaschenhalter - kann ich mit leben. und er ist rund 400 gr. schwerer gegenüber dem NIMH, glaube ich - kann ich auch mit leben. die standzeit ist ähnlich dem NIMH, vielleicht etwas geringer. aber bisher bin ich immer mit licht zuhause angekommen.
ich habe meine lampe über einen eBay-Shop gekauft, ich glaube so um die 35,- hab ich gelatzt. hier im bike-park & co wären mir die absolut zu teuer.

cu, kette rechts,
jörg


----------



## Verris (8. September 2007)

Mein FeWauWiRa ist endlich fertig. Jetzt will es auch ausgeritten werden. Scheiß auf das 'Rockerdasein'. Wer ist spontan, hat Zeit und Lust heute ab ? oder morgen ab 17 Uhr eine Runde zu fahren?

Licht: http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/m8/k488/sigma_sport.html?od=&ft=1
(siehe PowerLED Pro Set mit NIPACK für 90 Euronen)


----------



## herki (9. September 2007)

...wären wir bloss Verris gefolgt  
Das Wetter war hier ja scheinbar heute bestens gewesen zu sein für eine schöne Tour - ganz im Gegensatz zum Harz  
Das Wetter war sehr bescheiden dort, wenn es noch angefangen hätte zu schneien, hätte mich das auch nicht gewundert  
Wir haben die Tour ganz tapfer angefangen, in der Hoffnung, daß es sich aufklart, irgendwann... Nach 15-20 km waren alle sowas von nass und matschig, das war irgendwie nicht mehr witzig.
Die Wege waren teilweise extrem vermatscht, die Wurzeltrails beinahe lebensgefährlich und jeder gefahrene Kilometer war anstrengend wie zwei. Und geregnet hat es fast die ganze Zeit.
Wir haben die Tour dann insgesamt abgekürzt, es sind nur runde 54 km mit guten 800 Höhenmetern geworden  

Also da freu ich mich doch auf unsere gepflegte Dienstagsrunde, selbst wenn es da mal kübelt, muss ich dafür nicht 4 Stunden im Auto sitzen  

@Ingo: wenn wir diese Tour vorher gemacht hätten, wäre Frammersbach wohl nur noch ein Witz gewesen, oder ?

Viele Grüße,
Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## David Litterman (10. September 2007)

So, ich freu mich auf morgen, leider bin ich krass erkältet und werde garantiert ziemlich grottig unterwegs sein aber ich habe große Lust auf fahren also egal. Licht ist übrigens auch da


----------



## iglg (11. September 2007)

herki schrieb:


> ..
> @Ingo: wenn wir diese Tour vorher gemacht hätten, wäre Frammersbach wohl nur noch ein Witz gewesen, oder ?
> 
> Jörg




Ja, und der Regen wäre wenigstens warm gewesen.

Das war echt sch....


----------



## Verris (11. September 2007)

@ herki & iglg: Kann jemand von euch heute eine Pumpe für einen Luftdämpfer mitbringen? Mein Manitou Radium RL dämpft, wenn man sich darauf setzt, zu weit ein. Leider habe ich noch keine eigene Pumpe. Vorausgesetzt, sie stört euch während der Tour nicht.


----------



## iglg (11. September 2007)

Hab eine kombinierte Reifen/Dämpfer-Pumpe und habe sie immer dabei.
Geht also klar.

Gruß

Ingo


----------



## iglg (11. September 2007)

Verris schrieb:


> Mein FeWauWiRa ist endlich fertig. Jetzt will es auch ausgeritten werden. Scheiß auf das 'Rockerdasein'. Wer ist spontan, hat Zeit und Lust heute ab ? oder morgen ab 17 Uhr eine Runde zu fahren?
> 
> Licht: http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/m8/k488/sigma_sport.html?od=&ft=1
> (siehe PowerLED Pro Set mit NIPACK für 90 Euronen)




Die ist aber wohl nicht zu verwechseln mit der PowerLed Black, die erst im Oktober kommt. Die braucht nämlich auch einen LIION-Akku und kostet im Set 160,-


----------



## herki (13. September 2007)

Hi Leutz,

wie sieht es aus, hat jemand Lust am Sonntag 'ne Runde zu drehen ? Leider kann ich nur am Sonntagnachmittag, so ab 14:00 Uhr.
Ich würde gerne mal wieder die Tour nach Bienenbüttel machen, vielleicht vorher einmal über die Steinhöhe. Aber ich bin da flexibel !

Also bis dann ?

Gruß, Jörg


----------



## David Litterman (13. September 2007)

Ich will morgen & auch Sonntag fahren... Sonntag allerdings etwas später da ich noch eingeladen bin, hat denn jmd. morgen "Abend" lust? Ich würde gerne durch die Steinhöhe fahren und einfach locker ein bisschen Spaß haben  

Greetz


----------



## herki (14. September 2007)

David Litterman schrieb:


> Ich will morgen & auch Sonntag fahren... Sonntag allerdings etwas später da ich noch eingeladen bin, hat denn jmd. morgen "Abend" lust? Ich würde gerne durch die Steinhöhe fahren und einfach locker ein bisschen Spaß haben
> 
> Greetz



was heisst denn Sonntag etwas später ?

und heute abend: Lust ja, Zeit eher nicht  

Gruß, Jörg


----------



## Verris (14. September 2007)

Heute kann ich leider auch nicht. Denn heute Nachmittag mache ich rüber, werfe mein FeWauWiRa und den Grabstein (KTM Tombstone) in den Bestatter und mache morgen eine Tour mit Schwager und Onkel rund um Banzin. In der Hoffnung, mich dort wirklich in der norddeutschen Tiefebene zu befinden.

Einer Tour am Sonntag steht bis jetzt nichts im Wege. Ich bin für den ganzen Tag flexibel. Einigt euch auf eine Zeit und postet sie hier.

Gruß Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iglg (14. September 2007)

herki schrieb:


> was heisst denn Sonntag etwas später ?
> 
> und heute abend: Lust ja, Zeit eher nicht
> 
> Gruß, Jörg



Bei mir ist 14.00 leider auch schon zu spät, weil ich um 17.00 in Bardowick sein muss, um Autos von der Ausstellung zurückzuholen.

Also viel Spaß

Ingo


----------



## David Litterman (14. September 2007)

Sonntag kann ich wohl erst ab 17.30... oder morgens in den mittag rein, würde wohl auch gehen.


----------



## Elmon (14. September 2007)

Hi! 
Bin neu auf dem Mountainbike! Einige kennen mich sicher schon aus Embsen vom ADAC-Gelände. Ich habe mir vor gut 4 wochen ein Cube Flying circus gekauft. Vorgenommen habe ich mir eigentlich min. 2 mal die Woche zu fahren Vorrangig Dirt, Norshor, Freeride. Problem ist das ich bis jetzt zu wenig in Lüneburg und Umgebung kenne die auch fahren. Also wenn mal jemand fährt und nichts dagegen hat sich nen Anfänger ans Bein zu binden würd ich mich freuen wenn er sich bei mir melden würde. Entwerder hier per PM oder was ich öfter abrufe per ICQ. Meine nummer ist:
490033559

Gruß Tommy!


----------



## herki (15. September 2007)

Hi Tommy !

Herzlich willkommen hier in "unserer" Zunft !
Natürlich kannst Du gerne mal mitkommen, jeder Anfänger gehört erstmal an's Bein gebunden, schliesslich haben alle mal klein angefangen  
Wenn ich aber lese, was Du so vorhast (Dirt, Freeride, North etc.), ist unsere Runde vielleicht nicht ganz die Richtige  

Ich würde und mal eher als CC/Touren/Marathon- Fahrer bezeichnen, ich weiß nicht, ob das so Deine Vorstellung ist ? Aber Du kannst ja gerne mal mitkommen, und wenn es nicht passt, trennt man sich wieder freundschaftlich  
Für Deine Richtung wäre vielleicht eher die Truppe richtig, die sich immer Mittwochs vor CityCycles trifft (...wenn die das noch tun...).
Und auf unserer Tour um Lüneburg sind immer wieder mal ein paar Leute unterwegs, die sich ganz nette Sachen gebaut haben, über die ich nie rüberhüpfen würde. Wo, verrate ich aber hier im Forum nicht, ich weiss nicht ob die das gut fänden, wenn ich hier Werbung dafür machen würde  

Also vielleicht bis bald,
Jörg

P.S.: Dienstags abend ist immer unsere übliche Runde dran, jetzt ist aber inzwischen schon Licht notwendig !


----------



## Verris (16. September 2007)

Jetzt mal Butter bei die Fische. Wird das heute noch was?


----------



## David Litterman (16. September 2007)

keine Ahnung, bin grad erst aus dem Bett gefallen  um 3 muss ich in der Stadt sein und mir da bis x-uhr irgendwas angucken was da aufgeführt wird, nicht fragen was... ich weiss es nicht! 

Also ich will heute noch fahren aber wann weiss ich nicht. 
Greetz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herki (16. September 2007)

Verris schrieb:


> Jetzt mal Butter bei die Fische. Wird das heute noch was?



da meine Kinder heute "Mutterlos" sind, bin ich zeitlich eingegrenzt.
Vorschlag: Um 14:15 ab Loreley (Tiergarten), ab über den Ilmenau-Trail nach Bienenbüttel, Sieben-Brücken-Trail und zurück.
Wenig Höhenmeter, passend Kilometer, schöne strecke, vor allem bei dem Wetter...
Und wenn dann noch Zeit und Lust ist, 'n bisschen durch den Tiergarten oder über die Steinhöhe.


----------



## Verris (16. September 2007)

Klingt verlockend, wenn das Tempo nicht zu hoch angeschlagen wird. Zum einen steckt mir der Gegenwind von gestern noch in den Knochen und zum anderen möchte ich morgen mit einem geraden und flüssigen Gang zum Vorstellungsgespräch.


----------



## herki (16. September 2007)

also gut, ich bin um 14:15 da

CU, Jörg


----------



## hugo_r_32 (16. September 2007)

Moin,
vom 28.- 30.09 fahren die Mountainbiker vom ADAC nach Winterberg, wäre doch eine Überlegung für die anderen Lüneburger dort auch hinzufahren an den Tagen!


----------



## herki (16. September 2007)

hugo_r_32 schrieb:


> Moin,
> vom 28.- 30.09 fahren die Mountainbiker vom ADAC nach Winterberg, wäre doch eine Überlegung für die anderen Lüneburger dort auch hinzufahren an den Tagen!



hm, was geht denn da ab ?
Iglg und ich wollten an dem (dann verlängerten) Wochenende evtl. nochmal in die richtigen Berge, sprich in die Alpen. Das ist aber naturgemäß extrem wetterabhängig; bei Schneefallgrenze unter 1.000m werden wir das natürlich nicht machen  

Gruß, Jörg


----------



## iglg (16. September 2007)

herki schrieb:


> hm, was geht denn da ab ?
> Iglg und ich wollten an dem (dann verlängerten) Wochenende evtl. nochmal in die richtigen Berge, sprich in die Alpen. Das ist aber naturgemäß extrem wetterabhängig; bei Schneefallgrenze unter 1.000m werden wir das natürlich nicht machen
> 
> Gruß, Jörg



Ich glaube, die Jungs meinen den Bikepark in Winterberg. Ehrlich gesagt, glaube ich, dass unsere Berührungspunkte da eher in der Abendveranstaltung liegen. Tagsüber habe ich da nichts zu suchen. Also, selbst wenn es in den Alpen schneit, ist der Bikepark Winterberg wohl eher keine Alternative (für mich).

Ich traue mich ja nicht mal über die Sprünge auf er Steinhöhe....


----------



## herki (17. September 2007)

iglg schrieb:


> Ich glaube, die Jungs meinen den Bikepark in Winterberg. Ehrlich gesagt, glaube ich, dass unsere Berührungspunkte da eher in der Abendveranstaltung liegen. Tagsüber habe ich da nichts zu suchen. Also, selbst wenn es in den Alpen schneit, ist der Bikepark Winterberg wohl eher keine Alternative (für mich).
> 
> Ich traue mich ja nicht mal über die Sprünge auf er Steinhöhe....




Wenn es denn um den Bikepark geht, sehe ich das dito !
Gerne schnell Bergrunter (...und Berghoch), aber möglichst immer mit Bodenhaftung


----------



## hugo_r_32 (17. September 2007)

Joa wir meinen den Bikepark! Ist das Wochenende da verlängert? Sowas krieg ich nie mit..  
Naja.. also im Bikepark gibts für jeden etwas.. von Anfänger bis Vollprofi alles dabei! CC is natürlich nicht soo vertreten.. aber spaß hat jeder dort! 

Man sieht euch nie in der Steinhöhe, wann seit ihr denn immer so da? Ab und zu seh ich da mal n verstreuten einsamen CC Fahrer aber nie 2 oder 3 auf einmal.. ;-)


----------



## iglg (17. September 2007)

hugo_r_32 schrieb:


> Joa wir meinen den Bikepark! Ist das Wochenende da verlängert? Sowas krieg ich nie mit..
> Naja.. also im Bikepark gibts für jeden etwas.. von Anfänger bis Vollprofi alles dabei! CC is natürlich nicht soo vertreten.. aber spaß hat jeder dort!
> 
> Man sieht euch nie in der Steinhöhe, wann seit ihr denn immer so da? Ab und zu seh ich da mal n verstreuten einsamen CC Fahrer aber nie 2 oder 3 auf einmal.. ;-)




Meistens Dienstags so gegen 19:00. Wir starten um 18:30 an der Erbstorfer Landstraße, fahren auf der Steinhöhe alle Anstiege die da sind, und drehen dann über den Kanal in Richtung Tiergarten ab,  wo wir auch noch zwei Runden nehmen.
Insgesamt sind wir dann etwas über 2 Stunden unterwegs und haben dann zwischen 40 und 45 km auf dem Tacho.
Den aufgebauten Trail auf der Steinhöhe fahren wir auch, aber bei den Sprüngen nehmen wir den Chicken-Way 
Wir sind immer mindestens zu zweit und in den letzten Wochen sind wir etwas gewachsen, so dass auch schon mal 4 Fahrer zusammenkommen.

Ach ja, das WE ist eigentlich nicht verlängert, aber 1800 km Fahrt nur für 1 1/2 Biketouren, wäre ja etwas übertrieben. Deshalb wollen wir halt 3 Übernachtungen machen.
Allerdings, wenn ich mir das Wetter auf www.bergfex.at/biberwier/wetter (besonders die Temperaturen) so anschaue, geht man ja vielleicht wirklich besser ins Sauerland

Ingo


----------



## iglg (19. September 2007)

Geschafft !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herki (19. September 2007)

iglg schrieb:


> Geschafft !



Cool !


----------



## mucho (19. September 2007)

hallo hallo! 
habe mir heute ne vernünftige lampe bestellt (sigma mirage evo) welche auch sonst  soll am freitag da sein...
fahrt ihr nächsten dienstag??wenn ja dann schließe ich mich an.

gruß Jonni


----------



## David Litterman (19. September 2007)

Wenn Dienstag gutes Wetter ist komme ich auch mit, dann zum zweiten und   vorerst letzten Mal, denn dann geht's nach HH  

Greetz
D.-L.


----------



## iglg (19. September 2007)

mucho schrieb:


> hallo hallo!
> habe mir heute ne vernünftige lampe bestellt (sigma mirage evo) welche auch sonst  soll am freitag da sein...
> fahrt ihr nächsten dienstag??wenn ja dann schließe ich mich an.
> 
> gruß Jonni



Jonni, Du lebst ja noch 

Ja, Dienstag wird gefahren, wenn es nicht regnet. Lampe ist gut, denn nach 20.00 brauchts ein Licht.
Bis dann


----------



## mucho (20. September 2007)

okay...ich freu mich drauf


----------



## mucho (20. September 2007)

@ ingo: hast du ne übersichtskarte von den harztrails? ich plane für den ruderclub ein mtb wochenende und wollte mir nochmal die karte dafür angucken...


----------



## iglg (20. September 2007)

mucho schrieb:


> @ ingo: hast du ne übersichtskarte von den harztrails? ich plane für den ruderclub ein mtb wochenende und wollte mir nochmal die karte dafür angucken...



www.volksbank-arena-harz.de


----------



## mucho (20. September 2007)

da muss man aber bezahlen wenn ich das richtige gesehen habe um was detailliertes zu bekommen

übrigens wurde ich gerade in der finsternis von nem streunernden hund an der ilmenau durch de tiergarten gescheucht...bisschen bange war mir schon


----------



## iglg (21. September 2007)

Du sprachst von Übersichtskarte. Die ist doch auf der Seite zu sehen.

Wenn Du detaillierte Karten von den einzelnen Touren meinst, musst Du mir sagen, welche für dich interessant ist. Die kann ich dann kopieren. Das sind kleine Karten, die in einem Heftchen sind und bei Bedarf an der Perforationslinie abreißbar sind.
Das ganze Heft ist auf der Webseite bestellbar und kostet um die 15 EUR.
Das gibt Eure Vereinskasse doch bestimmt her ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mucho (21. September 2007)

okay ich dachte nur dass du ne schönere hättest


----------



## iglg (21. September 2007)

mucho schrieb:


> okay ich dachte nur dass du ne schönere hättest



Nö, ich brauche ja keine schönen Karten, die kann ich sowieso nicht lesen 
Deshalb hab ich ja ein GPS


----------



## Verris (25. September 2007)

Ich melde mich für heute ab.

@ Claas: Ich hoffe, dass wir trotz deines Umzugs noch mal zusammen fahren werden. Lass dich nicht von deinem neuen Zimmer verrückt machen und viel Erfolg im Studium.

Gruß Christian


----------



## herki (25. September 2007)

Hi,

ich bin mir auch noch nicht sicher, ob ich heute abend fahren kann. 
50 % meiner Familie sind krank, und dabei ist auch die Mutter meiner Kinder.
Und die liegt echt in Essig, da läuft zuhause ja gaaar nix mehr....

Also, sollte ich nicht da sein, nicht auf mich warten !

Gruß, Jörg

P.S.: und keine Unterstellungen, bitte ! Das Wetter schreckt mich (noch) nicht ab !


----------



## iglg (25. September 2007)

Gute Besserung nach Hause


----------



## iglg (25. September 2007)

Wer fährt denn heute überhaupt? Bevor ich alleine im Dunkeln fahre, gehe ich lieber eine Stunde laufen.

Also bitte keine leisen Absagen.

Gruß

Ingo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iglg (25. September 2007)

Verris schrieb:


> Ich melde mich für heute ab.



Waren wir letzte Woche zu rücksichtslos war das Wochenende mit St.Pauli zu heftig ?


----------



## mucho (25. September 2007)

Bin Dabei!! 18.30?!


----------



## herki (25. September 2007)

iglg schrieb:


> Gute Besserung nach Hause



Danke, werde ich ausrichten !

Noch lieber würde ich natürlich mitfahren. Sollte es denn so sein, dass ich mitkommen kann, werde ich Dir bis 17:30 Uhr eine SMS schicken. Keine SMS - kein Mitfahren  

Gruß, Jörg

P.S.: Ich hab inzwischen die Bestätigung aus München - geht alles klar


----------



## iglg (25. September 2007)

herki schrieb:


> P.S.: Ich hab inzwischen die Bestätigung aus München - geht alles klar




Super, ich hab schon mal geguckt, wo es so lang geht.
Einige Pässe kenne ich ja schon : Pfitscher Joch (fahrbar wäre mal spannend zu sehen, wie es da ohne Nebel aussieht), Schneebergscharte (ausdauerndes Schieben/Tragen, aber sehr schön) und Tremalzo (super)
Endlich komme ich dann mal aufs Rabbi-Joch.

Schade, dass der Winter so lang ist 

Also, bis vllt. heute abend, da Jonni fährt, habe ich ja keinen Grund, das Röckchen zu nehmen.


----------



## iglg (25. September 2007)

mucho schrieb:


> Bin Dabei!! 18.30?!



cum tempore


----------



## Verris (25. September 2007)

@ Ingo: St. Pauli gegen 1860 in dem Stadion war der Wahnsinn. Das ist aber nicht der Grund meine Absage. Ich habe in München gleich die Gelegenheit genutzt, einen Kumpel mit ins Auto zu laden und ihn hier im Norden zu Frondiensten einzuteilen. Die ganze Wohnung wird für den Nachwuchs auf den Kopf gestellt.

Gruß Christian


----------



## iglg (25. September 2007)

Verris schrieb:


> @ Ingo: St. Pauli gegen 1860 in dem Stadion war der Wahnsinn. Das ist aber nicht der Grund meine Absage. Ich habe in München gleich die Gelegenheit genutzt, einen Kumpel mit ins Auto zu laden und ihn hier im Norden zu Frondiensten einzuteilen. Die ganze Wohnung wird für den Nachwuchs auf den Kopf gestellt.
> 
> Gruß Christian



Na, dann nutze die Gelegenheit, binde ihn an und lass ihn arbeiten 

Jonni und ich hatten eine schöne Runde.

Keine Schleife wurde ausgelassen und die Lampen haben gut funktioniert.
43km, knappe 20km/h Schnitt. Auch wenn Nightrides bei manchem politisch unkorrekt sind, hat es viel Spaß gemacht.

Leider hatte ich einen kleinen Sturz (die blöde glatte Wurzel), und bis zur nächsten Woche muss Sabine meinen linken Ärmling massiv nähen 

Bis nächste Woche?


----------



## herki (26. September 2007)

iglg schrieb:


> Na, dann nutze die Gelegenheit, binde ihn an und lass ihn arbeiten
> 
> Jonni und ich hatten eine schöne Runde.
> 
> ...




NEID   Ich wäre gerne mitgefahren, aber es hat nicht sollen sein. Gestern abend lagen dann 75% meiner Family darnieder - heute morgen ist die Quote wieder bei 50%,... mal sehen, wie das weitergeht. Ich halte mich mit massivem Vitamin C-Doping über Wasser, das hat bisher fast immer geholfen  

Und der Nightride - wieso politisch unkorrekt ? Hattet ihr irgendeine Begegnung ? Dass die Wildschweine das vielleicht nicht so toll finden, ist klar - aber die könnten sich ja wehren !

Ich hoffe bei dem Sturz ist zumindest Dir nichts passiert, Ingo !? Für bzw. gegen die Wurzel könnten wir ja nächste Woche 'ne Säge mitnehmen (... ups, das wäre ja wieder politisch unkorrekt  )

Einen schönen Tag dann,
Jörg


----------



## iglg (26. September 2007)

herki schrieb:


> Und der Nightride - wieso politisch unkorrekt ? Hattet ihr irgendeine Begegnung ? Dass die Wildschweine das vielleicht nicht so toll finden, ist klar - aber die könnten sich ja wehren !
> 
> Jörg



Nee, hier im Forum (Rubrik : Open Trails) gab es gerade eine Diskussion darüber, dass das Wild so sehr gestört würde...

Die Wurzel war die gleiche, über die Axel schon mal gestürzt ist. Diese blöde nach der Überquerung der Straße kurz vor dem Tiergarten. Eigene Blödheit, die war ja nicht plötzlich da, sondern ist schon lange bekannt. Aber sie war halt glitschig. 
Aber Bike und Fahrer sind ok, nur leichte Schürfwunden 

Bis spätestens Dienstag (In Bieberwier schneit und regnet es immer noch )


----------



## iglg (26. September 2007)

QUOTE=herki;4085595]

Und der Nightride - wieso politisch unkorrekt ? Hattet ihr irgendeine Begegnung ? Dass die Wildschweine das vielleicht nicht so toll finden, ist klar - aber die könnten sich ja wehren !

Jörg[/QUOTE]

Nee, hier im Forum (Rubrik : Open Trails) gab es gerade eine Diskussion darüber, dass das Wild so sehr gestört würde...

Die Wurzel war die gleiche, über die Axel schon mal gestürzt ist. Diese blöde nach der Überquerung der Straße kurz vor dem Tiergarten. Eigene Blödheit, die war ja nicht plötzlich da, sondern ist schon lange bekannt. Aber sie war halt glitschig. 
Aber Bike und Fahrer sind ok, nur leichte Schürfwunden 

Bis spätestens Dienstag (In Bieberwier schneit und regnet es immer noch )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Verris (30. September 2007)

Sorry meine Herren, aber ich melde mich auch für den nächsten Dienstag ab. Der Urlaub ist zu Ende und ich darf an diesem Tag bis mindestens 20.30 Uhr arbeiten.

Gruß Christian


----------



## iglg (1. Oktober 2007)

Verris schrieb:


> Sorry meine Herren, aber ich melde mich auch für den nächsten Dienstag ab. Der Urlaub ist zu Ende und ich darf an diesem Tag bis mindestens 20.30 Uhr arbeiten.
> 
> Gruß Christian




Schade, aber Arbeit geht vor


----------



## mucho (1. Oktober 2007)

tag die herren!
ich muss leider für morgen absagen, weil ich es so spät nicht schaffe zu fahren...
euch aber viel spass!!!


----------



## herki (1. Oktober 2007)

mucho schrieb:


> ich muss leider für morgen absagen, weil ich es so spät nicht schaffe zu fahren...



....und da waren es nur noch zwei  
Tja, Ingo, jetzt muss schon der Himmel runterfallen, damit wir absagen, was ? Die Blöße können wir uns doch nicht geben  
Gestern bin ich zwei Stunden auf der Steinhöhe unterwegs gewesen und kann nur raten: Vergess die Schutzbleche nicht  

CU, Jörg


.... was heisst eigentlich "weil ich es so spät nicht schaffe zu fahren..." ? Bist du dann schon kaputt ? "so FRÜH nicht schaffe...." würd ich ja verstehen


----------



## iglg (1. Oktober 2007)

herki schrieb:


> ....und da waren es nur noch zwei
> Tja, Ingo, jetzt muss schon der Himmel runterfallen, damit wir absagen, was ? Die Blöße können wir uns doch nicht geben
> Gestern bin ich zwei Stunden auf der Steinhöhe unterwegs gewesen und kann nur raten: Vergess die Schutzbleche nicht
> 
> ...




Den Satz habe ich auch nicht verstanden 

Wahrscheinlich werden wir aber doch drei. Torsten Beckmann will auch mitkommen. Dann können wir schon mal für den Alpencross trainieren 

Und noch eine Frage : 2 Stunden auf der Steinhöhe ? Bist Du alles doppelt gefahren, oder hast Du geschoben ?


----------



## mucho (1. Oktober 2007)

stimmt den würde ich im nachhinein auch nicht verstehen...
ich muss um 20.00 zu meiner freundin deshalb schaffe ich es nicht erst um 18.30 zu fahren...ich fahre um 18.00 eine kurze runde mit arend im tiergarten


----------



## David Litterman (1. Oktober 2007)

Ich sage auch ab, bin nach Bergedorf umgezogen und schaffe es jetzt in der ersten Studi Woche nicht nach Lbg... schöne Tour euch!


----------



## herki (1. Oktober 2007)

iglg schrieb:


> Und noch eine Frage : 2 Stunden auf der Steinhöhe ? Bist Du alles doppelt gefahren, oder hast Du geschoben ?



Geschoben ? i-bah, welch böses Wort  
Nee, ich hab mal nach neuen Wegen geguckt, aber soviel aufregendes gibt es da nicht mehr   Abgesehen davon musste ich auch zwangsweise nach Alternativen suchen, da die Schwarzkittel mal wieder ganze Arbeit geleistet haben - von wegen die MTBler machen die Wälder kaputt. Einige Wege sind einfach fast gar nicht mehr da  

Und nach den 2 Stunden Steinhöhe bin ich noch 'ne runde halbe Stunde am Kanal mit Kette rechts langgehechelt- war insgesamt n netter Trip  

@mucho: so ist das mit den Mädels - wenn man sich nicht rechtzeitig wehrt, stehen sie da und man kann gar nicht mehr richtig biken ! Pass auf, dass du nicht als MTB-Guide im Harz landest   (... war jetzt was für Insider, erklär ich dir später mal  )

@David Littermann: Danke !

Schön, dass Torsten mitkommen will !

Gruß, Jörg


----------



## iglg (2. Oktober 2007)

herki schrieb:


> @mucho: so ist das mit den Mädels - wenn man sich nicht rechtzeitig wehrt, stehen sie da und man kann gar nicht mehr richtig biken ! Pass auf, dass du nicht als MTB-Guide im Harz landest   (... war jetzt was für Insider, erklär ich dir später mal  )



Genau, dann ist sie ruckzuck weg, die Kondition


Bis gleich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iglg (3. Oktober 2007)

Wow, was für eine Beteiligung ! 5 Biker starten an der Shelltankstelle (und legen ein ganz schönes Tempo vor).

Als Steinhöhen-Guide hat Jörg es prima geschafft, die von den Schwarzkitteln zerstörten Wege zu umgehen und trotzdem anspruchsvolle Höhenmeter anzubieten.(so wurde das wenigstens von mir empfunden... )
Auch unsere beiden älteren Waldbesucher waren wieder da. (Warum kläfft der Hund eigentlich nicht mehr ?)

Die Affenschaukel ist bei Dunkelheit selektiv, weil man sich nicht auf die nassen Wurzeln einstellen kann. Trotzdem haben es einige (fast) geschafft. Die anderen üben weiter.

An der Kanalverbindungsstecke nach Wendisch Evern ist Axel dann zu uns gestoßen. Zu sechst sind wir dann am Kanal nach Wendisch Evern gesprintet (Kette rechts!)
Arend hat sich dann in den Feiertag verabschiedet. Weiter ging es zur Pausenbrücke, an der sich Jonni wg. sozialer Verpflichtungen abgemeldet hat.

Die verbleibenden 4 sind dann noch die bekannten Tiergartenrunden gefahren.
Die zweite Runde wurde noch um eine Schleife hinter der B4 in die Häcklinger Schweiz erweitert. Trotz manch fast verpasstem Abzweig habe ich die Gruppe wieder nach Hause geführt. ( Wie war der Kommentar? Da haben wir ja Glück gehabt, dass Ingo den Weg gefunden hat (oder so ähnlich, Jörg weiss es besser..)
Danke an alle. Die Runde hat viel Spaß gemacht! Mit so einer großen Grüppe zu fahren, war schön. Es wäre toll, wenn die Beteiligung auf so (zahlenmäßig !!) hohem  Niveau bliebe... LÜNEBURGER BIKER, wo seid Ihr ? (Mit Verris und Litterman wären wir schon 8!)


Für die Statistiker :  Mein Sigma sagte vor der Haustür : 47 km, 515 HM. Fahrzeit 2:09:xx. (Immer wieder erstaunlich, dass die Steinhöhe so viele Hms ermöglicht.) Aber da ist auch der letzte Anstieg zur Witzendorffstr drin. Auf Höhe Wilschenbruch waren es etwa 480 HM.

Bis spätestens nächsten Dienstag

Ingo


----------



## Verris (3. Oktober 2007)

Und hier kommt die nächste Absage. Am Dienstag darf ich wieder bis 20.30 Uhr arbeiten. Aber wahrscheinlich ist es auch besser so, wenn Ingo schon das hohe Tempo lobt.

Bis die Tage

Christian


----------



## iglg (3. Oktober 2007)

Verris schrieb:


> Und hier kommt die nächste Absage. Am Dienstag darf ich wieder bis 20.30 Uhr arbeiten. Aber wahrscheinlich ist es auch besser so, wenn Ingo schon das hohe Tempo lobt.
> 
> Bis die Tage
> 
> Christian



Das war kein Lob, ich hab nur beschrieben, wie es war. Mir war es teilweise zu schnell, aber Jonni wollte/musste pünktlich bei seiner Freundin sein. Das hat wohl Flügel verliehen 

Wir fahren immer so, dass alle mitkommen. Ist doch klar. Hoffentlich erlaubt Dein Dienstplan schnell wieder die Mitfahrt.

Schönes Wochenende

Ingo


----------



## mucho (6. Oktober 2007)

hmm an der affenschaukel habe ich nichts von den flügeln bemerkt 
bin dienstag wohl wieder dabei!!!
und dann bis zum ende!!!!


----------



## herki (8. Oktober 2007)

....ich hatte auch kein Red Bull dabei - nix mit Flügeln  
Aber wir können die Runde morgen so anfangen, dass wir ziemlich straight zur Affenschaukel kommen, dann dürfte zumindest die fehlende Helligkeit kein Argument mehr sein  

Bis morgen,
Jörg


----------



## iglg (8. Oktober 2007)

Genau, bei Helligkeit gibt es keine Ausrede. War Samstag Nachmittag mit Torsten unterwegs. Es war hell und trocken.
Da ging die Schaukel 2x  

Bis morgen dann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herki (8. Oktober 2007)

iglg schrieb:


> Da ging die Schaukel 2x


----------



## iglg (8. Oktober 2007)

herki schrieb:


>



Tut das guut....

Wenigstens eine Stelle, an der Ihr nicht schneller seid


----------



## David Litterman (8. Oktober 2007)

Ich muss wieder absagen... hab bis 17.30 Uni und würde es auf keinen Fall pünktlich schaffen!
So langsam schlägt's aufs Gemüt!


----------



## herki (10. Oktober 2007)

...war ja wieder 'n schönes Ding gestern  
Ich hab mich gewundert, dass am Ende doch wieder über 40 km auf der Uhr standen - meinen Höhenmetern trau ich nicht. Danach wären es so 220hm gewesen, gefühlt waren es aber mehr. Ingo, hast du "mitgestoppt" ?

Das Tempo war gefühlt auch etwas gemütlicher als beim letzten mal, ich hab ja auch für das Bremsen gesorgt    Meine aufziehende Erkältung hat mir ja nun doch gezeigt, wo die Grenze ist  

Also bis zum nächsten mal,
Jörg


----------



## Hinni (10. Oktober 2007)

am samstag ist training in embsen 
wir sind zwar schon ne menge leute, aber wer noch zeit hat, kann ja mal langschauen...

(downhill, dirt, trial) und north-shore
bis dann, Gruß   Hinrich


----------



## mucho (10. Oktober 2007)

hab gerade geguckt: bei mir 46km (hab ich an der affenschaukel so oft hch und runter geschoben)
uns ist gestern noch eine gruppe von MTBern im tiergarten entgegen gekommen...sind wir vielleicht nicht die einzige dienstag-abend-gruppe


----------



## Verris (13. Oktober 2007)

Mir ist zwar langsam bewusst, dass mir bestimmt keiner mehr glaubt, aber am nächsten Dienstag darf ich schon wieder arbeiten. Der lästige Aufbau der Angebotsaktion bleibt wieder an mir hängen.  

Da mir das nötige Kleingeld für eine adäquate Lichtanlage fehlt, wäre ich gerne für eine Sonntagstour bereit. Da mein FeWauWiRa mittlerweile seit drei bis vier Wochen Pause hat, ist die in kleinem Maße aufgebaute Kondition garantiert wieder dahin.  

Am letzten Wochenende war ich mit Freunden in Kanus auf der Ilmenau unterwegs. Wir haben an der Stelle übernachtet, wo der Ilmenautrail aus dem Wald führt und kurz vor Bienenbüttel die Uferseite wechselt. Am Sonntagvormittag kamen aus südlicher Richtung etwa sieben Biker in drei Grüppchen vorbei. Es gibt also noch mehr von dieser verrückten Sorte.  

Gruß Christian


----------



## herki (13. Oktober 2007)

Moin,

ich werde morgen ganz früh schon eine Runde drehen, den restlichen Sonntag bin ich mit der Family unterwegs.
Also bis demnächst mal wieder....

CU, Jörg


----------



## mucho (16. Oktober 2007)

hallo! 
werde heute abend nicht dabei sein  
schreibe morgen englisch klausur und habe mich noch nicht ganz durch das buch durchgeschlagen um das es morgen gehen soll


----------



## iglg (16. Oktober 2007)

Diesmal tut es mir auch in der Seele weh - bei DEM Wetter. Aber ich habe meiner Tochter versprochen, auch noch etwas Klausurvorbereitung mit ihr zu machen.

Deshalb : Ich bin also auch nicht dabei 

(Hatte ich ja schon gesmst). Bis später


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herki (16. Oktober 2007)

iglg schrieb:


> (Hatte ich ja schon gesmst). Bis später



hä   ... ich denke du bist nicht dabei  

gruß, jörg


----------



## mucho (16. Oktober 2007)

arend wollte glaube ich heute noch fahren...soll ich ihm deine handynummer geben oder dir seine?


----------



## iglg (16. Oktober 2007)

herki schrieb:


> hä   ... ich denke du bist nicht dabei
> 
> gruß, jörg



Kind, was biste piffig  

Ich meinte bis demnächst. Später muss ja nicht nachher sein.


----------



## herki (16. Oktober 2007)

iglg schrieb:


> Kind, was biste piffig
> 
> Ich meinte bis demnächst. Später muss ja nicht nachher sein.



jaja, und morgen ist heute schon gestern  

Ich hab dann eben spontan meinen Sohn unter den Arm geklemmt und wir haben noch 'ne kleine lustige Runde gedreht. So macht sich bezahlt, dass er mein altes Hardtail erben konnte und für das Familienleben ist sowas auch mal gut ! Es war einfach schön draußen, so'ne Tour im Herbst hat ja was ganz spezielles  
Nächsten Dienstag kann ich leider nicht dabei sein  

Also bis demnächst nachher später mal wieder  

Gruß, Jörg


----------



## Lexa (16. Oktober 2007)

*demnächst nachher oder später*,was haltet Ihr von einem spontanem Night Ride am Donnerstag abend??   Bin Euch heute wieder entgegen gefahren...... bis zum Kanal  . Leider habe ich keinen von der bekannten Truppe getroffen. Also wieder zurück zum Tiergarten und meine Helmkamera aktiviert. (Helmhalterung mit Canon Ixus 60)Der Versuch eine Videosequenze von 10 Minuten auf eine 1 GB Karte aufzunehmen ist kläglich an mangeldem Licht gescheitert.  ....... übrigens scheint Jonni recht zu haben, wir sind nicht allein   heute Abend sind mir wieder 4 Biker im Tiergarten entgegen gekommen , vielleicht sollte man unter der Rubrik "Last Minute Biking" einen Link setzen.. Wäre nett, wenn Ihr Euch zu einem Treff ausserhalb des gewohntem Dienstags entscheiden könntet. 
Gruss Axel


----------



## iglg (17. Oktober 2007)

Lexa schrieb:


> *demnächst nachher oder später*,was haltet Ihr von einem spontanem Night Ride am Donnerstag abend??   Bin Euch heute wieder entgegen gefahren...... bis zum Kanal  . Leider habe ich keinen von der bekannten Truppe getroffen. Also wieder zurück zum Tiergarten und meine Helmkamera aktiviert. (Helmhalterung mit Canon Ixus 60)Der Versuch eine Videosequenze von 10 Minuten auf eine 1 GB Karte aufzunehmen ist kläglich an mangeldem Licht gescheitert.  ....... übrigens scheint Jonni recht zu haben, wir sind nicht allein   heute Abend sind mir wieder 4 Biker im Tiergarten entgegen gekommen , vielleicht sollte man unter der Rubrik "Last Minute Biking" einen Link setzen.. Wäre nett, wenn Ihr Euch zu einem Treff ausserhalb des gewohntem Dienstags entscheiden könntet.
> Gruss Axel




Donnerstag klingt ja ganz gut. Ich merke mir das mal vor und melde mich.

18:30 ? Shelltankstelle oder Tiergarten ?


----------



## Lexa (17. Oktober 2007)

ist beides OK! 18.30 auch


----------



## mucho (17. Oktober 2007)

wäre auch am start 

wenn klar ist wann(18.30?) und wo kann ich das bei Last Mintute reinsetzen


----------



## Lexa (17. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Jonni.
Scroll nach oben und Du wirst die Rubrik Last Minute rechts in der Ecke finden. Shell Tankstelle - Erbstorfer Landstr. 18.30 Uhr würde ich gut finden. So kann ich mal die komplette Strecke mitfahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mucho (17. Oktober 2007)

geschehen: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=5323


----------



## mucho (17. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Lexa 
wollen wir uns dann auf der strecke iwo treffen (bsp: tiergarten) und dann zusammen zum treffpunkt fahren


----------



## Lexa (17. Oktober 2007)

18.00Uhr an der Pausenbrücke im Tiergarten?


----------



## mucho (17. Oktober 2007)

okay dann lass uns morgen mal die stollenreifen duch den schlamm zeihen


----------



## Lexa (17. Oktober 2007)

wie Stollenreifen? Extra die Slicks umziehen? 
*Bis dann*


----------



## .: nils :. (21. Oktober 2007)

hey folks!

ich wollte mich mal wieder zu wort und nachfragen, ob denn ausserhalb des nightrides nicht irgendwie interesse besteht, gemeinsam zu biken?
am nr kann ich aufgrund fehlender liquider mittel zum kauf einer beleuchtung bis auf weiteres nicht teilnehmen, werde aber natürlich nicht aufs biken verzichten und hätte nicht gegen begleitung auf meinen touren...
fahre meist am dienstag vorm oder am we, sonst immer zwischendurch aber sehr spontan

freu mich auf positive antworten
der nils


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Verris (21. Oktober 2007)

Moin Nils,

ich habe das gleiche Problem mit der Beleuchtung. An diesem Dienstag habe ich zwar frei, aber vormittags einen Termin. Ab 11 Uhr sollte ich Zeit haben. Schicke mir doch einfach eine Nachricht. Für einen Wochenendtermin sollte man doch einmal ein paar mehr Leute begeistern können.

Gruß Christian


----------



## mucho (21. Oktober 2007)

moin ich kann dienstag vormittag auch...
weiß aber noch nicht ob ich nicht kurzfristig doch iwann am dienstag arbeiten muss...


----------



## iglg (23. Oktober 2007)

mucho schrieb:


> moin ich kann dienstag vormittag auch...
> weiß aber noch nicht ob ich nicht kurzfristig doch iwann am dienstag arbeiten muss...



Das heisst, dass Du abends nicht dabei bist ?

@nils : Vormittags geht es in der Woche nicht - kein Schüler, kein Student( ) und Gott sei Dank in Arbeit    Am Wochenende geht es natürlich- nur meist nicht ZU spontan, weil die Wochenenden bei Werktätigen ja oft auch für Dinge verplant ist, die man in der Woche halt nicht schafft. 

Also, schaun wir mal, was das Wetter bringt und halten dieses Wochenende mal fest im Auge


----------



## Verris (23. Oktober 2007)

Es ist jetzt kurz vor 11 Uhr und es hat sich keiner gemeldet. Dann gehe ich mal davon aus, dass es mit heute Vormittag nichts wird. Wenn es mal einen Wochenendtermin geben sollte, dann aber bitte Sonntags.

Gruß Christian


----------



## mucho (23. Oktober 2007)

hallo!
nein ich werde heute abend nicht dabei sein, weil ich heute zur immuntherapie muss und danach habe ich 24 stunden sportverbot...daran wollte ich mich lieber halten

euch aber viel spass!!! und bis nächste woche


----------



## iglg (23. Oktober 2007)

Verris schrieb:


> Am letzten Wochenende war ich mit Freunden in Kanus auf der Ilmenau unterwegs. Wir haben an der Stelle übernachtet, wo der Ilmenautrail aus dem Wald führt und kurz vor Bienenbüttel die Uferseite wechselt. Am Sonntagvormittag kamen aus südlicher Richtung etwa sieben Biker in drei Grüppchen vorbei. Es gibt also noch mehr von dieser verrückten Sorte.
> 
> Gruß Christian




Vllt.sollten wir in Zukunft Visitenkarten mit in den Wald nehmen, dann können wir uns bekannt machen und Kontakte knüpfen...

Und Du hast im Oktober freiwillig draußen übernachtet?

Oh Gott....

Gruß

Ingo


----------



## Lexa (23. Oktober 2007)

gestern abend kein Nightride ? Isses vielleicht schon nen bisschen kalt?


----------



## iglg (24. Oktober 2007)

Lexa schrieb:


> gestern abend kein Nightride ? Isses vielleicht schon nen bisschen kalt?



Nee, als am Treffpunkt keiner war , war es die nackte Angst allein im Wald .

Da bin ich dann lieber gelaufen.


----------



## herki (25. Oktober 2007)

Hi,

wollte mich auch mal wieder melden  
Ich bin heute mittag mal spontan 'ne Runde gefahren, irgendwie bin ich dann an der Landwehr gelandet. Die ist wieder ganz gut fahrbar, an wenigen Stellen muss man sich leicht ducken, aber insgesamt ging es sehr gut  
Ich habe allerdings gemerkt, dass ich die letzten Wochen zuviel gearbeitet habe und zuwenig gefahren bin - zuhause angekommen war ich ganz schön platt. Und das, obwohl ich ein moderates Tourentempo angeschagen hatte  
Und wie das Leben so spielt, momentan scheint es mir auch nicht gegönnt: Nächsten Dienstag kann ich schon wieder nicht, ich bin ab Montag beruflich in Fronkreisch 

Also bis denne, 
Jörg


----------



## iglg (26. Oktober 2007)

herki schrieb:


> Nächsten Dienstag kann ich schon wieder nicht, ich bin ab Montag beruflich in Fronkreisch
> Jörg



OK, ich habe gelesen : Nächsten Dienstag ist Jörg nicht da !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herki (26. Oktober 2007)

iglg schrieb:


> OK, ich habe gelesen : Nächsten Dienstag ist Jörg nicht da !




na also, geht doch


----------



## mucho (26. Oktober 2007)

hallo! habt ihr Lust heute abend ne runde zu drehen?? 18.30 am gewohnten Treffpunkt?


----------



## Lexa (27. Oktober 2007)

*morgen*, also sonntag,  würd ich gern ne schneise durch den tierpark ziehn , hat jemand lust mitzukommen? 
bin heute abend endlich wieder mit 60 Lux unterwegs gewesen, ist schon nen unterschied  - wie sieht es mit dienstag abend aus? wer ist dabei ?
gruss an alle


----------



## Verris (28. Oktober 2007)

Für eine Schneise fehlt zwar die Kondition, aber um Spaziergänger zu erschrecken reicht es noch. Wann willst du den heute (Sonntag) starten?


----------



## Lexa (28. Oktober 2007)

hi, hatte so an 16:00Uhr gedacht. vorschlag meinerseit treffpunkt rote schleuse auf der Brücke?


----------



## Verris (28. Oktober 2007)

Ich bin 16 Uhr auf der Brücke.

Gruß Christian


----------



## Lexa (28. Oktober 2007)

supi, so sind wir schon zu zweit. vielleicht kommt ja noch jemand mit. bis dann


----------



## mucho (28. Oktober 2007)

bin auch mit dabei


----------



## Verris (28. Oktober 2007)

Der heutige Tag hat mir mal wieder gezeigt, dass ich besser erst Kondition aufbauen sollte, bevor ich mich zum biken verabrede. 

Claas, du Schuft, hast mich einfach alleine gelassen. 

*Somit melde ich mich hiermit offiziell aus dem Funkkreis ab.*
(So bis etwa zum nächsten Frühjahr.)

Ich komme wieder, keine Frage.


Gruß Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iglg (28. Oktober 2007)

Verris schrieb:


> *Somit melde ich mich hiermit offiziell aus dem Funkkreis ab.*
> 
> 
> Gruß Christian




@Mitfahrer von Verris : Na, das habt Ihr ja toll hinbekommen 

@Verris : Viel Erfolg bei Deinem Konditionsaufbau. Wenn Du auf dem Weg zur Topkondition Formtests brauchst, melde Dich doch einfach. Wir kommen immer gemeinsam ins Ziel, versprochen.

@alle :Jörg und ich sind heute "fremdgefahren" und haben eine geniale Tour in den Harburger Bergen gehabt: 41 km / 1015 Höhenmeter.
Das war eine Tour wie im Herbstspecial der Bike-Magazine.   Buntes Herbstlaub, trockene Wege und viele Trails, die wir bisher noch nicht kannten - Leider oft in die falsche Richtung, nämlich aufwärts.   Genial !! 
Und zur Belohnung gab es noch Kaffee und Kuchen am Kamin in der Kärnter Hütte. Was braucht es mehr zu einem gelungenen Bike-Sonntag !  
Wenn sich das Wetter hält, sollten wir das nächsten Sonntag wiederholen.


----------



## iglg (28. Oktober 2007)

Hier das GPX-File zum Einladen in Google Earth


----------



## Lexa (28. Oktober 2007)

hier ein mitfahrer von verris: 
christians selbsteinschätzung ist schon in ordnung. ich glaub nicht das wir überzogen haben   würde mich freuen, ihn im frühjahr wieder bei einer tour zu sehen
Axel


----------



## iglg (29. Oktober 2007)

Noch ein upload-versuch


----------



## iglg (30. Oktober 2007)

Keine Lust auf Schlamm,

ich gehe heute abend joggen.


----------



## mucho (30. Oktober 2007)

ich auch..ich bin im tiergarten und du?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iglg (30. Oktober 2007)

Nein, direkt von zu Haus, Ochtmissen - Vögelsen

Viel Spaß


----------



## David Litterman (5. November 2007)

Verris schrieb:


> Claas, du Schuft, hast mich einfach alleine gelassen.



So schlimm? Ich versuche ja wiederzukommen aber der einzige Pflichttermin den ich dieses Semester habe ist Dienstags bis 17.30 und da ich die Bahn nehmen muss bin ich egal wie ich es anstelle frühestens 18.30 in Lbg und realistischer ist da noch 19.30...  Ich hätte richtig Lust mal wieder eine Konditionskrüppeltour zu fahren, wir beide sind/waren doch immer so schön homogen was unsere Möglichkeiten angeht  



Verris schrieb:


> Ich komme wieder, keine Frage.


Ich bemühe mich!

Grüße nach Lbg


----------



## mucho (18. November 2007)

winter-depressionen?
bei mir ist das zur zeit der fall!

bei dem wetter kann ich mich nicht zum biken aufraffen...
das nox hab ich auseinander gebaut und wird jetzt komplett gewartet und das focus steht auf der rolle

hoffentlich wird das wetter demnächst mal über einen längeren zeitraum trocken...so lange muss ich mich mit dem rollentrainer begnügen


----------



## herki (18. November 2007)

mucho schrieb:


> winter-depressionen?
> bei mir ist das zur zeit der fall!
> 
> bei dem wetter kann ich mich nicht zum biken aufraffen...
> ...



depressionen ? nee, ganz so schlimm ist es noch nicht ! aber es fällt schon schwer, sich aufzuraffen.
ich habe es in den letzten wochen zumindest am wochenende geschafft, ne runde zu drehen. auch letzten freitag bin ich spontan noch 'ne gute stunde gefahren. zum schluss war es zwar schön dunkel, aber meine sigma war mit, und ich sah aus wie sau. aber egal, es hat spaß gemacht, vor allem hab ich meinen schweinehund überfahren, und das ist entscheidend.
ich hoffe, dienstag ist es nicht wieder so saumäßig wie letzte woche, dann geht's wieder los  

viele grüße,
jörg


----------



## iglg (19. November 2007)

Bin stolz auf Dich !!!!

Ich war am WE in Leverkusen, da hat es nur zum Laufen gereicht.:-(

Dienstag bin ich LEIDER in Berlin. Vllt hat das Hotel ja einen Fitnessraum......

Ich hoffe stark aufs WE !!


----------



## herki (19. November 2007)

iglg schrieb:


> Bin stolz auf Dich !!!!
> 
> Ich war am WE in Leverkusen, da hat es nur zum Laufen gereicht.:-(
> 
> ...



.....eieiei, das wird ja wieder schwierig mit uns  
die dienstags-absage passt mir ganz gut, dann kann ich mit meinem sohnemann eine reparatur an seinem neuen rc-helicopter durchführen, morgen sollen die teile da sein  
am wochenende sa/so. bin ich allerdings wieder familienmäßig unterwegs, da bin ich also nicht dabei.
wie wär's evtl. freitag nachmittag/abends ?

greetz, jörg


----------



## mucho (19. November 2007)

heute sind die neuen teile fürs bike gekommen...am wochenende mache ich bei entsprechendem wetter und ausreichend zeit eine kurze testfahrt.
hab jetzt erstmal wenig zeit weil ich nächste woche meine erste abiähnliche klausur schreibe und danach die normalen dazukommen


----------



## stumpjumpy (4. Dezember 2007)

na dann sag ich einfach mal "Hallo" an alle Lüneburger Biker.
Hab dieses Forum grad entdeckt und bin ja schier von den Socken, dass ich gleich ne Rubrik "Lüneburg" finde.... 
Hab Eure Beiträge interessiert gelesen.
Aber warum alles zum Winter einmotten? Ne kleine Tour am Wochenende geht immer - auch wenns nass von allen Seiten ist 
Schließlich gibts Gartenschlauch fürs Bike und ne Waschmaschine fürs Trikot.
Und mal ehrlich: Ab einer bestimmten Menge Dreck an der Kleidung machts doch wieder Spaß, oder?


----------



## herki (4. Dezember 2007)

stumpjumpy schrieb:


> na dann sag ich einfach mal "Hallo" an alle Lüneburger Biker.
> Hab dieses Forum grad entdeckt und bin ja schier von den Socken, dass ich gleich ne Rubrik "Lüneburg" finde....
> Hab Eure Beiträge interessiert gelesen.
> Aber warum alles zum Winter einmotten? Ne kleine Tour am Wochenende geht immer - auch wenns nass von allen Seiten ist
> ...



Na dann man Moin aber auch und herzlich willkommen !

Momentan ist unser Fred ja etwas eingeschlafen, aber das ist wohl jahreszeitlich bedingt  
Nixdestotrotz versuchen wir aber auch im Winter die Fahne hochzuhalten und machen (fast) jeden Dienstag abend einen Nightride - so auch heute, nicht wahr, Ingo !?
Und eine Runde am Wochenende ist auch immer was feines. Wobei ich da gerade letzten Samstag feststellen musste, daß die "Waldpfleger" ja auch diese Jahreszeit nutzen, um den Forst wieder auf Vordermann zu bringen  
Die Steinhöhe wird plangeschliffen, glaube ich. Auf jeden Fall soll mir noch mal einer erzählen, wir MTBler würden die Waldwege kaputt machen und sowas  

Also, es wär ja echt schön, wenn wir mal zusammen was schaffen würden !

Bis denne, einen schönen Tag,
Jörg

P.S.: Und wenn Du Lust hast: Jeden Dienstag abend, so 18:30 Uhr, Treffpunkt Erbstorfer Landstrasse gegenüber der Shell-Tankstelle.
Dauer 2-2,5 Stunden, so 40-45 km, bei diesem Wetter vielleicht auch weniger.


----------



## herki (4. Dezember 2007)

herki schrieb:


> P.S.: Und wenn Du Lust hast: Jeden Dienstag abend, so 18:30 Uhr, Treffpunkt Erbstorfer Landstrasse gegenüber der Shell-Tankstelle.
> Dauer 2-2,5 Stunden, so 40-45 km, bei diesem Wetter vielleicht auch weniger.



... heute allerdings doch nicht, wir haben uns aufgrund der Schlammcatch-Verhältnisse zwecks Materialschonung vertagt  

Gruß, Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stumpjumpy (4. Dezember 2007)

Über diese schnelle Einladung hab ich mich sehr gefreut. Unter der Woche schaffe ich es vor Weihnachten aber nicht mehr.
Ich hoffe mal, dass ich am sonntag ne Runde schaffe....
Gruß
Dirk


----------



## iglg (5. Dezember 2007)

stumpjumpy schrieb:


> Aber warum alles zum Winter einmotten? Ne kleine Tour am Wochenende geht immer - auch wenns nass von allen Seiten ist
> Schließlich gibts Gartenschlauch fürs Bike und ne Waschmaschine fürs Trikot.
> Und mal ehrlich: Ab einer bestimmten Menge Dreck an der Kleidung machts doch wieder Spaß, oder?



Auch von mir herzlich willkommen. Wir freuen uns über jeden der auf unseren Touren und Veranstaltungsbesuchen dabei ist.

Ich bin allerdings ein bekennender Schönwetterbiker, und habe weniger Spaß an Dreck.
Am Bike ist es ja noch ok, und natürlich verarbeitet unsere Waschmaschine auch Matsch...

aber die Aussicht auf einen nassen Hintern und Matsch zwischen den Zähnen und auf der Bikebrille sind nicht gerade das, was mich mit Spaß nach draußen zieht.
Und wenn der Quotient Bikezeit/Putzzeit auf unter 1 sinkt tue ich lieber was anderes für meine Saisonvorbereitung.

Aber herki ist da härter als ich  und dann ist es ja gut wenn Ihr da eine Seelenverwandschaft habt.
Dann muss ich kein schlechtes Gewissen haben, wenn ich bei solchen Verhältnissen die "Röckchenkarte" zieht 

Und so hoffe ich dann auf die klare Januarkälte, die den Matsch gefrieren lässt....

Bis dann


----------



## mucho (5. Dezember 2007)

hallo!
auch ich freue mich auch über zuwachs.

ich fahre bei den verhältnissen im wald am wochenende am liebsten  elbe-seiten-kanal und in der woche rollentrainer(macht dieses jahr iwie mehr spass); plane fürs wochenende eine fahrt am Kanal und vielleicht hat ja jemand von euch(gegen meine erwartungen ) lust mit zukommen.
wenn es nicht zu nass ist können wir auch auf dem rückweg den ilmenau-trail von bienenbüttel aus nehmen.

bis dann!

Jonni


----------



## herki (5. Dezember 2007)

Am Wochenende könnte ich wenn nur Samstag, mal sehen.
Das Wetter soll ja zumindest trocken sein.

@iglg: das "Schönwetterbikerdasein" bezieht sich aber doch nur auf Matsch und Regen, oder ? Die Kälte macht uns deutschen Eichen doch wohl nix aus  Die Nightrides im Frost hatten doch schon was ganz spezielles ! Und wofür sonst hast du dir denn wohl die Toe Caps geholt ? Also, nur nicht schwächeln !
Und zu "...herki ist da härter als ich...": irgendwo hört der Spaß denn doch auf, zumal es dann nachts auch ein Stück weit zu riskant wird. Und wenn die Räder bis zur Nabe im Dreck stecken (wie letztens auf der Steinhöhe) ist die Härte vollends im A***h  
So'n gepflegter Landregen is ja o.k., aber nicht wenn der schon 24 Stunden anhält   Da geh ich dann doch lieber 'n Stück laufen, da gibt's noch Optimierungspotential  

Bis denne,
Jörg

P.S.: Da kommt mir gerade so'ne Idee: Wie sieht es bei euch allen denn zwischen Weihnachten und Neujahr aus, gibt es mehrere, die frei haben und da sind ? Vielleicht kriegen wir ja eine gemeinsame Jahresabschlußtour hin ?! Ginge natürlich auch am Wochenende  
Wenn ich jetzt mal anfange zu träumen stelle ich mir da so eine richtig nette Tour bei herrlich eisblauem Winterwetter durch die Harburger Berge vor, das hätte doch Charme, oder ? Und abschließend einen warmen Apfelstrudel mit Sahne, einen Grog oder sonstwas in der Kärntner Hütte ! Denkt mal drüber nach !


----------



## mucho (5. Dezember 2007)

klasse idee...wäre dabei...
können uns sonst nach der tour auch abends in der stadt treffen

@ingo: ich hab verdrängt dass ich noch schulden bei dir habe (harz-tour), tut mir leid; wird nach weihnachten  beglichen.


----------



## iglg (5. Dezember 2007)

herki schrieb:


> Wenn ich jetzt mal anfange zu träumen stelle ich mir da so eine richtig nette Tour bei herrlich eisblauem Winterwetter durch die Harburger Berge vor, das hätte doch Charme, oder ? Und abschließend einen warmen Apfelstrudel mit Sahne, einen Grog oder sonstwas in der Kärntner Hütte ! Denkt mal drüber nach !




Jaa, das klingt gut. Da bin ich dabei (auch bei grauem, aber eben trockenem Himmel und Boden....

Und klar : Der Nightride bei vernünftigen Bodenbedingungen, der steht natürlich. Das macht ja auch Spaß. Aber Schlammtauchen - nein danke.
Schön, dass wir uns einig sind, Jörg.

Bis später

Ingo


----------



## stumpjumpy (5. Dezember 2007)

Also Schlammtauchen ist auch nicht mehr meins... 
Fahr auch nicht gern bei strömendem Regen los, sodass man keine Chance hat, warm zu werden.
Aber wenn es gerade aufgehört hat, stört mich der aufgeweichte Boden am Hasenburger Berg nicht-da darf es dann ruhig hochspritzen.
Passende Beats aus dem ipod dazu, dann isses richtig schön 
Und wenn man einmal gut auf Touren gekommen ist, darf es auch wieder anfangen zu regnen, dann kommt genug Hitze von Innen.

Wenn allerdings zwei Tage später alle Taschentuchvorräte zuhause von mir geplündert worden sein sollten, wars doch zuviel Nässe.  Aber: Shit happens!

Mit Samstag werd ich mal überlegen...


----------



## herki (7. Dezember 2007)

stumpjumpy schrieb:


> Mit Samstag werd ich mal überlegen...



...hab ich auch: wird nix  
Morgen vormittag der übliche Vorweihnachtseinkaufsrummelspaß und nachmittags mit meiner Holden nach Seevetal.
Schade, aber das Wetter und die Bodenverhältnisse versprechen ja auch nichts Gutes  

Aber wir lassen nicht locker  

Viele Grüße an alle und ein schönes Wochenende !
Jörg


----------



## stumpjumpy (9. Dezember 2007)

Hi Leutz,
hab mich heute aufgeschwungen und bin übern Truppenübungsplatz in wendisch Evern gerockert. Vom Boden her "interessant", aber überwiegend ganz griffig.
Hatte allerdings an einer Stelle ne Pfütze vor mir, durch die ich durch wollte, da ich eh schon eingesaut war. Allerdings wurde die "Pfütze" immer tiefer, sodass meine Schuhe einmal durchtauchten...  
War nicht das prallste  , aber danach hatte ich auf dem Rückweg ein paar nette kleine Abfahrten von Wilschenbruch Richtung Waldfriedhof gefunden, richtig schmale Trails, die etwas versöhnten.

Euch ne schöne Woche, Jungz!
Dirk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herki (14. Dezember 2007)

Die Wochenend-Wettervorhersage ist extra für uns gemacht, der Boden müsste inzwischen ja auch wieder gut trocken sein  

Wie sieht es aus mit einer gemeinsamen Runde ?
Mir persönlich würde morgen nachmittag am besten passen. Ist aber nicht zwingend, Sonntag muss ich nur iwann im Laufe des Tages zu einer Firmenveranstaltung. Das schränkt halt ein.
@stumpjumpy: solltest du Lust und Zeit haben, hast du auch eine vernünftige Lampe ? Dann würde es nix ausmachen, wenn es schon dunkel wird.

Postet doch mal, wer Böcke hat, vielleicht kriegen wir ja was zustande  

Bis denne, Jörg


----------



## iglg (14. Dezember 2007)

Morgen Nachmittag : Hundeschule und Weihnachtsfeier im Reitstall
Sonntag : Tannenbaumschlagen in Buchhorst

Fazit : Die Vorweihnachtszeit ist nichts zum Spontanbiken.

HAben aber beschlossen, doch zwischen Weihnachten und Silvester freu zu machen.

Die Chance für den "Jahresabschluss-Ride" besteht.

Liebe Grüße


Ingo


----------



## mucho (14. Dezember 2007)

wäre sonntag abend dabei!


----------



## herki (15. Dezember 2007)

mucho schrieb:


> wäre sonntag abend dabei!



tscha, dann werd dat mol wedder nix mit uns  

Der Familienrat hat beschlossen, das wir morgen nachmittag zum Firmen-Tannebaumschlachten wollen. Da gibt's dann wohl auch 'nen Glühwein, und dann isses das mit Sport gewesen.
Ich habe heute mittag 'ne schöne Runde gedreht, war echt nett.

Also bis irgendwann mal wieder,
Jörg


----------



## iglg (19. Dezember 2007)

Gestern haben Jörg und ich es endlich mal wieder geschafft unsere Dienstag-Abend-Runde zu fahren.

Das gute kalte Wetter der letzten Tage versprach ja feste Wege und das war auch so. Nur wenige Matschpfützen stellten sich in den Weg und da wir die bekannten Wildschweinfutterwege weggelassen haben und nur auf den fahrbaren Wegen gefahren sind, war es eine flotte, schöne Runde.
Mit kleinen Trinkpausen und "Runter-vom-Bike-und-rüber-über-den-Baum-Verzögerungen" waren wir fast 2 1/2Stunden unterwegs und es kamen knappe 45km zusammen.
Das war mal wieder richtig gut.

Leider etwas kalt, denn bei 0 Grad kamen die Füße trotz Neoprenüberzügen an die Grenze  Unter der warmen Dusche hatte ich wieder dieses fiese Jucken in den Füßen, als das warme Wasser wieder Leben in dieselben brachte 

Auch für den Akku der Lampe war die Temperatur etwas niedrig, denn schon nach der Hälfte leuchtete die Ladeanzeige grün und bei Jörg ging der Akku gegen Ende auf ROT. Dann können die Akkus bei den Temperaturen in Zukunft als Ausrede für eine kürzere Runde herhalten. 

Jetzt hoffen wir mal für unser Immunsystem, dass dieser Nachtausflug keine Erkältung zur Folge hat... 

Und wünschen wir uns mal schönes Wetter zwischen den Feiertagen, damit wir unseren Jahresabschluss in den Harburger Bergen fahren können.

Bis dahin : Schöne Weihnachten !


----------



## mucho (22. Dezember 2007)

bei den letzten ausfahrten ist mein trinken eingefroren und mein freilauf verabschiedet sich mit jeder tour mehr und mehr

morgen um 10.00 gehts wieder los...
wer lust und zeit hat: 10.00 beim sparmarkt in melbeck


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lexa (22. Dezember 2007)

*Hallo MÄNNER*! 
Ich wünsche Euch und Euren Familien ein fohes Weihnachtsfest, einen guten Rutsch in das neue Jahr und das die _Zähen_ immer bei Euch bleiben!
Viele Grüsse 
Axel
bis zum Frühjahr


----------



## Lexa (23. Dezember 2007)

s orry: meinte natürlich *frohe* Weihnachten und nicht die _*Zähen *sondern die *Zehen*_!!!                    ------->natürlich wünsche ich auch den *Zähen* frohe Weihnachten 
Gruss Axel


----------



## iglg (23. Dezember 2007)

Lexa schrieb:


> s orry: meinte natürlich *frohe* Weihnachten und nicht die _*Zähen *sondern die *Zehen*_!!!                    ------->natürlich wünsche ich auch den *Zähen* frohe Weihnachten
> Gruss Axel



Na ja, war ja auch spät 

Danke gleichfalls, ab Januar wird dann wieder auf Form und Gewicht geachtet


----------



## stumpjumpy (23. Dezember 2007)

Verabschiede mich auch bis zum Neuen Jahr!

Wünsche "Guten Rutsch" - aber hoffentlich nicht auf zwei Rädern....

Weens dann wieder Plusgrade hat, komme ich mal zur Dienstagsrunde mit....


----------



## iglg (25. Dezember 2007)

stumpjumpy schrieb:


> Verabschiede mich auch bis zum Neuen Jahr!
> 
> Wünsche "Guten Rutsch" - aber hoffentlich nicht auf zwei Rädern....
> 
> Weens dann wieder Plusgrade hat, komme ich mal zur Dienstagsrunde mit....



Das geht auch bei Minus-Graden. Dann fahren wir halt kürzer 

Das ist ein klassischer Zielkonflikt :  Kalte Füße = Feste Wege  oder .....


----------



## herki (29. Dezember 2007)

Hi !

Ingo, Torsten und ich haben uns für morgen auf eine "Jahresabschlusstour" in den Harburger Bergen verabredet.
Es ist noch ein Fahrradtransportplatz auf dem Auto frei - wenn also spontan noch jemand Lust hat, kann er sich gerne melden !
Start ist um 9:00 Uhr in Lüneburg geplant, Tourenlänge dann ca. 3-? Stunden.

Sollte sich das Wetter extrem verschlechtern, wird sicherlich abgesagt.

Bis dann, und allen, die ich nicht mehr sehe / höre, wünsche ich jetzt schon mal einen Guten Rutsch !

Gruß, Jörg


----------



## mucho (29. Dezember 2007)

hallo! 
Ich würde gern mitkommen wenn das geht...ist nur ein transportplatz oder auch ein sitzplatz frei?

bis dann!
Jonni


----------



## herki (29. Dezember 2007)

jepp, damit ist das auto voll !

greetz, jörg


----------



## herki (1. Januar 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich wünsche allen ein tolles 

  


Und damit das Jahr gleich gut anfängt:
Wie wäre es mit einer Neujahrstour, Start um 15:00 Uhr an altbekannter Stelle !? (Shell-Tanke Erbstorfer Landstraße). Bin auch für andere Zeiten / Treffpunkte zu haben...

Also bis dann, Jörg


----------



## Qbite (3. Januar 2008)

Hi. Dir auch ein frohes neues Jahr. Wollt nur mal so gragen wann ihr immer so fahrt. Ok.. jetzt im Winter natürlich nicht aber.. Würd mich euch sonnst mal anschließen  Gruß Alex aus Brietlingen Moorburg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herki (4. Januar 2008)

Qbite schrieb:


> Hi. Dir auch ein frohes neues Jahr. Wollt nur mal so gragen wann ihr immer so fahrt. Ok.. jetzt im Winter natürlich nicht aber.. Würd mich euch sonnst mal anschließen  Gruß Alex aus Brietlingen Moorburg




Hi Alex,
... wieso "..jetzt im Winter natürlich nicht ..."  
In der Regel fahren wir auch jetzt im Winter zumindest Dienstags abends eine Runde im Dunkeln. (Ausnahme: Krankheit, Job oder richtiges Schlammwetter kommen dazwischen). Dieser Nightride dauert dann so ungefähr 2 Stunden, und mit 'ner guten Leuchte durch die Wälder zu heizen, macht irre Laune  
Ansonsten fahren wir auch mal spontan am Wochenende, ohne festen Zeiten.
Im Großen und Ganzen fahren wir alten Böcke (o.k. mucho geht auch als Jungspund durch (....sorry, Jonni  ) ) aber Touren, mal CC, Marathons usw.
Sobald die Huckel zu hoch werden, fange zumindest ich an zu kneifen und nehme den Chickenway.
Ihr könnt natürlich gerne mal mitkommen, mal sehen wie wir zusammen passen. Ansonsten sind aber auch vielleicht die Jungs (und Mädels ?) von der Truppe für euch richtig, die sich regelmäßig bei CityCycles in Lüneburg treffen. Die sind eher Richtung Freeride, und haben auch einige nette Strecken gebaut. Wo, verrate ich aber nicht, sonst krieg ich vielleicht Ärger  
Also, wenn was stattfindet, wird es in der Regel hier gepostet, schau einfach mal ab und zu rein !

Macht et jut, viel Spaß beim Biken,
Jörg


----------



## Qbite (4. Januar 2008)

Hi again ..  Nunja, dass Problem bei mir ist ja das ich immer aus Brietlingen nach LG fahren müsste. Und da ich erst 15 bin und demnach noch keinen Führerschein habe wird das WENN  wohl eher aufs Wochenende hinauslaufen.... Die Sonntagstour kenn ich auch.. bin ich auch schon desöfteren mittgefahrenaber.. da geht es ja aber mehr so ums SPRINGEN. Und da ich auch mal gerne nur ganz NORMALE Touren fahre würde das mit euch eig. Perfekt sein  Vllt. kann ich meinen Vater ja auch mal wieder vom Sofa schälen   Achja..  ich bin eher der SCHÖNWETTERBIKER    Mit freundlichen Grüßen Alex


----------



## iglg (4. Januar 2008)

Ist das Bike auf dem Foto Deins ?

Kann man mit so einem Bike denn gut längere Touren fahren? Oder nur bergab 

In meinem tiefsten Inneren bin ich übrigens auch ein Schönwetterbiker. Aber Jörg ist immer soooo grausam und duldet keinen Widerspruch. 

Vllt sehen wir uns ja mal demnächst

Viele Grüße

Ingo


----------



## Qbite (4. Januar 2008)

jep.. isn norco six two 06 hab ich gerade vor 4 monaten günstig erstanden.. nunaj.. es hat hinten 160mm und vorne 150 mm.. längere touren bin ich damit noch nicht gefahren.. aber ich werds  schon irgwie packen  laos bergab ist es damit ENDGEIL.  du merkst überhaubt nichts...  jo vllt. gruß alex


----------



## Lexa (4. Januar 2008)

*"Frohes Neues" 2008
*
Hi Alex, vielleicht hast du ja die Möglichkeit deinen Vater am 06.01 vom Sofa zu schälen und *mit ihm *am Sonntag um 10.00 Uhr  Kreuzung Melbeck-Deutsch Evern auf eine Brückentour (ca. 2 1/2 Std ) Melbeck - Tiergarten zu begeistern.  Nach ca. 6 Wochen Abstinez hätt ich mal wieder richtig Spaß an  MTB.  Wie schautz: iglgl, Qbite, herki, mucho und die, die hier noch so reinsehen?? 
*Wettervorhersage:Wetter.com*
Gruß Axel


----------



## mucho (4. Januar 2008)

bin dabei 

nach hohenbostel, von da aus panzerstraße nach deutsch evern und dann zum kanal und dann in die landwehr rein und durch bis zur steinhöhe...
oder bis wichmannsburg und dann am elbeseitenkanal bis zur landwehr

wären zumindest meine vorschläge...


----------



## iglg (5. Januar 2008)

1. geht auch 11.00 Uhr ?

2. Wenn Wetter.com Recht hat, bin ich nicht dabei : leichter Schneeregen, 1 Grad.

Ich simse, wenn ich komme 

Gruß

Ingo


----------



## herki (5. Januar 2008)

schnüff, mich hat 'ne erkältung erwischt > zwangspause  

ich wünsche euch viel spaß!
jörg


----------



## Lexa (5. Januar 2008)

Gute Besserung, Jörg.

wir sollten uns morgen früh 9.45 Uhr im Forum treffen und absprechen ob wir fahren. OK ? Dann können wir auch die Uhrzeit festlegen.
Gruß
Axel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Qbite (5. Januar 2008)

Heyho zusamen   Tut mir leid aber Morgen können wir nicht.. 1. Mein Dad sagt, das er nicht in Form ist   und 2: Meine liebe Erzeugerfraktion muss noch ein paar Sachen mit unserm neuen Vermieter regeln weil wir im März diesen Jahres nach Adendorf ziehen   Ich war heute auch erst wieder mitm Kumpel los.. schön bei Eisregen      Euch aber trotzdem viel Spaß...   Grüße aus dem Kuhkaff Nr. 1 Brietlingen Moorburg


----------



## mucho (5. Januar 2008)

Lexa schrieb:


> wir sollten uns morgen früh 9.45 Uhr im Forum treffen und absprechen ob wir fahren



jut wird gemacht


----------



## iglg (5. Januar 2008)

Melde mich ab !

Viel Spaß


----------



## Lexa (6. Januar 2008)

schid Wetter ! - ich werd wohl laufen gehen, statt schlamm wälzen. Wie sieht es bei dir aus Jonni?


----------



## mucho (6. Januar 2008)

ich leg mich wieder hin 
viel spass


----------



## Lexa (6. Januar 2008)

keine schlechte Idee 
Gruss
Axel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Qbite (6. Januar 2008)

hey leutz.. wie siehts nächsten sammstag mit ner lockeren tour durch steinhöhe oder so aus? gruß alex


----------



## herki (6. Januar 2008)

Qbite schrieb:


> hey leutz.. wie siehts nächsten sammstag mit ner lockeren tour durch steinhöhe oder so aus? gruß alex



...grundsätzlich nix dagegen, aber lass uns mal das wetter abwarten !

ciao, jörg


----------



## mucho (7. Januar 2008)

hallo!
jörg hast du ne möglichkeit die videos aus den habes online zu stellen oder zu schicken?
jonni


----------



## Qbite (7. Januar 2008)

mucho schrieb:


> hallo!
> jörg hast du ne möglichkeit die videos aus den habes online zu stellen oder zu schicken?
> jonni




Hi.. ich habn Youtube Acc.   gruß alex


----------



## herki (7. Januar 2008)

Jepp, das geht - ich hab das Video mal auf eine Web-Festplatte geladen.


Aber nix davon versprechen - das war übles Video-Geübe mit der Videoeinstellung der Digicam   Der Wahnsinns-Downhill kommt da einfach nicht gut rüber  
Das Ding hat jetzt gut 15 MB, und dauert nicht mal 'ne Minute. (Ist übrigens nur 1 Video !)
Also Jonni, lass mir doch mal eben deine emil-Adresse rüberwachsen (per PN), damit kann ich dann die Freigabe für das Laufwerk einrichten.

@Alex: wenn das nicht klappt, komme ich gerne auf dein youtube zurück !

Gruß, Jörg


----------



## herki (7. Januar 2008)

...by the way:
Ingo, was meinst du bzgl. morgen abend ?
Sieht ja fast nach Röckchen aus, was ?
Ich war eben noch 'ne Runde laufen, und sobald man vom Asphalt runter kommt, schmiert man weg....

CU, Jörg


----------



## iglg (7. Januar 2008)

herki schrieb:


> ...by the way:
> Ingo, was meinst du bzgl. morgen abend ?
> Sieht ja fast nach Röckchen aus, was ?
> Ich war eben noch 'ne Runde laufen, und sobald man vom Asphalt runter kommt, schmiert man weg....
> ...



Schön, dass Du die Röckchen-Initiative ergreifst.
Bist Du wieder gesund ?
Wollen wir laufen ? Ich wäre ja dran, Deine Hausstrecke zu testen.

Axel war Sonntag im Tiergarten biken und sagte, er wäre so dreckig gewesen, dass er sich heimlich durch den Hintereingang reingeschlichen habe....

Da bin ich echt für laufen. Hast Du schon neue Schuhe ?

Melde Dich mal

LG Ingo


----------



## herki (8. Januar 2008)

iglg schrieb:


> Schön, dass Du die Röckchen-Initiative ergreifst.
> Bist Du wieder gesund ?
> Wollen wir laufen ? Ich wäre ja dran, Deine Hausstrecke zu testen.
> 
> ...



O.K., ich nehm das Röckchen !
Gesund ja, bei einem Marathon würde ich aber momentan noch kneifen  

Na dann lass uns heute abend mal meine Hausrunde schleifen, aber schön ruhig bitte, sonst krieg ich 'nen spontanen Rückfall  Meine neuen Schuhe habe ich gestern schon eingeweiht.

Also ca. normale Zeit bei mir  ? Und Lampe nicht vergessen, die Hälfte der Strecke ist unbeleuchtet !

Gruß, Jörg


----------



## iglg (8. Januar 2008)

Ok, ich bin dann da.

Gruß

Ingo


----------



## hugo_r_32 (8. Januar 2008)

Moin,
Alex, wenn ihr Samstag SH fahrt, dann meld dich mal bei mir.. komm mit.. hab endlich mal Spielfrei..  und du kriegst ja auch noch 10


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Qbite (8. Januar 2008)

hugo_r_32 schrieb:


> Moin,
> Alex, wenn ihr Samstag SH fahrt, dann meld dich mal bei mir.. komm mit.. hab endlich mal Spielfrei..  und du kriegst ja auch noch 10



 servus.. eig. wollten wir ja ne tour fahren.. aber mal sehen. michi wollte ja vllt. auch mitkommen. und vllt. kann ich flo auch mal wieder dazu bewegen sich aufs rad zu schwingen  

 man sieht sich  gretze


----------



## hugo_r_32 (8. Januar 2008)

@alex

naja kann ja samstag mit jan und so sh fahren und ihr tourt dann da ma rum..


----------



## Qbite (9. Januar 2008)

hugo_r_32 schrieb:


> @alex
> 
> naja kann ja samstag mit jan und so sh fahren und ihr tourt dann da ma rum..



jo mal sehen    wenn das wetter mittspielt


----------



## mucho (10. Januar 2008)

hier das video:

http://youtube.com/watch?v=t3loorpDDdM


----------



## mucho (10. Januar 2008)

edit....


----------



## elbrider (10. Januar 2008)

iglg schrieb:


> Schön, dass Du die Röckchen-Initiative ergreifst.
> Bist Du wieder gesund ?
> Wollen wir laufen ? Ich wäre ja dran, Deine Hausstrecke zu testen.
> 
> ...



Hallo Ingo,
na biste heute Abend noch gelaufen?
Ich hoffe am Samstag (12.1.) ist gutes Wetter, damit ich dich durch die "Elbhöhenwege" scheuchen  kann.
Es ist zwar nicht die Steinhöhe, aber teilweise sehr schöne Aussichten . Hast du eigentlich schon die Bilder von der Harburgtour?
Gruß der Elbrider Torsten


----------



## iglg (11. Januar 2008)

elbrider schrieb:


> Hallo Ingo,
> na biste heute Abend noch gelaufen?
> 
> Hast du eigentlich schon die Bilder von der Harburgtour?
> Gruß der Elbrider Torsten



Nö, Donnerstag ist Spinning-Tag.

Ich habe gar keine Bilder gemacht, jedenfalls sind auf dem Handy keine zu finden  

Gruß

Ingo


----------



## elbrider (11. Januar 2008)

Hey Ingo,
wie sieht es morgen aus?  
Kannst ja eine sms senden, ob es was wird. 
Startzeit ca. 11:00 Uhr.
P.S. Die Harburgbilder hat Jörg gemacht...
Einen schönen Abend noch  

Gruß

Torsten


----------



## herki (11. Januar 2008)

elbrider schrieb:


> P.S. Die Harburgbilder hat Jörg gemacht...



...nee, Bilder nich, nur ein verwackeltes Video: http://youtube.com/watch?v=t3loorpDDdM

viele grüße, jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lexa (11. Januar 2008)

*Hi Elbrider *

Solltet Ihr euch morgen treffen, wünsch ich euch ne schöne Tour.  

Würd auch mal wieder gern an der Elbe crusen, is so schön flach bei euch . * V/max²!! 
Ein Wort ein Berg - Gilserberg!! *
Gruß an die Elbe
Axel


----------



## elbrider (12. Januar 2008)

Lexa schrieb:


> *Hi Elbrider *
> 
> Solltet Ihr euch morgen treffen, wünsch ich euch ne schöne Tour.
> 
> ...



Na Lexa,
von wegen flach  , ich bin mit Ingo durch die Elbhöhen gefegt, war eine super Tour.  
Gilserberg - Na klar, aber Wetter muss schon passen, daher kurzfristige Entscheidung  , aber besser ist das.
P.S. Die Getränkefrage wird vor Ort geklärt, nicht wie letztes Jahr ...
Schönes Weekend
Tschüß
Elbrider


----------



## elbrider (12. Januar 2008)

herki schrieb:


> ...nee, Bilder nich, nur ein verwackeltes Video: http://youtube.com/watch?v=t3loorpDDdM
> 
> viele grüße, jörg



Servus Jörg,
trotzdem witziges Video, gerne mal wieder in die Harburger Berge  

Gruß Torsten der Elbrider


----------



## iglg (12. Januar 2008)

elbrider schrieb:


> Na Lexa,
> von wegen flach  , ich bin mit Ingo durch die Elbhöhen gefegt, war eine super Tour.
> Gilserberg - Na klar, aber Wetter muss schon passen, daher kurzfristige Entscheidung  , aber besser ist das.
> P.S. Die Getränkefrage wird vor Ort geklärt, nicht wie letztes Jahr ...
> ...



Hatte nicht den Eindruck, dass es in Torstens Revier allzu flach ist 
Bei 51 km und 440 Hm habe ich mich ganz schön gequält.

Aber schöne Gegend, gerne wieder.

Schönes Wochenende

Ingo


----------



## elbrider (25. Januar 2008)

Hallo Lexa.
na wie geht´s ? 
Denk bitte mal an den Sattel ...
Bis Montag
Gruß Torsten


----------



## Lexa (26. Januar 2008)

denk, denk............................... 
Jonni bringt mir den Sattel am Montag.
bis Dienstag
Gruß
Axel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herki (8. Februar 2008)

Tjaha, da isses, das Wetter, auf das wir alle gewartet haben  
Da sollten wir doch die erste gepflegte Lüneburger Runde hinkriegen....

Ich starte mal mit einem ersten, groben Entwurf:
Sonntag Trail-Tour: Durch den Tiergarten nach DE, dann den Ilmenau-Trail, den Sieben-Brücken-Trail, dann am ESK sutsche zurück, die Landwehr rauf zur Steinhöhe, und dann mal sehen, wie spät es ist, was die Beine machen oder wo die Laune steht  
Ist aber alles variabel, nur der Tag nicht - ich kann nur am Sonntag, die Zeit ist egal.

Also, wer kann sich aufraffen !?

CU, Jörg

[email protected] Ingo: Dienstag bin ich nicht da, also nix mit Nightride


----------



## mucho (8. Februar 2008)

habe keine bremsen am bike...
also eher nicht


----------



## herki (8. Februar 2008)

mucho schrieb:


> habe keine bremsen am bike...
> also eher nicht



... Bremsen ? das sind doch diese ekelhaften Viecher, die so gemein beißen können - dann sei doch froh, dass du keine Bremsen am Bike hast  

nee, im ernst - was machst du denn immer mit deinem bike, lass es doch mal ganz   oder bastelst du einfach nur gerne  

cu, jörg


----------



## mucho (8. Februar 2008)

jetzt noch die neuen bremsen und es ist vollbracht


----------



## iglg (8. Februar 2008)

Wir wollten eigentlich Sonntag zur Reisemesse nach Hamburg.

Ich kläre das morgen früh mal.

Bis dann

Ingo


----------



## iglg (9. Februar 2008)

mucho schrieb:


> jetzt noch die neuen bremsen und es ist vollbracht



Aber es bleibt irgendwie nur ein Hardtail, oder


----------



## iglg (9. Februar 2008)

Wir haben unsere Planung dem Wetter angepasst  

Sonntag, 10.30 ? Sag wo, dann bin ich da.

Liebe Grüße

PS Lüneburg, wo seid Ihr ?


----------



## herki (9. Februar 2008)

iglg schrieb:


> Wir haben unsere Planung dem Wetter angepasst
> 
> Sonntag, 10.30 ? Sag wo, dann bin ich da.
> 
> ...



ich sach ma: parkplatz tiergarten.

bis dann !
jörg


----------



## mucho (9. Februar 2008)

ach man ich nehm das focus von meinem bruder...
10.30 wilschenbruch am parkplatz?


----------



## herki (9. Februar 2008)

mucho schrieb:


> ach man ich nehm das focus von meinem bruder...
> 10.30 wilschenbruch am parkplatz?



jo, genau der, genau dann. wilschenbruch, am ende des Eulenweges.

cu, jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iglg (9. Februar 2008)

Schön, bis morgen früh dann.

Gruß

Ingo


----------



## Lexa (9. Februar 2008)

endlich wieder Biken!!!! 
Bin dabei!
Gruß
Axel


----------



## .: nils :. (10. Februar 2008)

guten morgen folks

Jetzt ist es soweit - die Saison kann in spätestens 6 Tagen auch für mich endlich wieder losgehen. Dann sind die klausuren geschrieben, die dunkle Zeit neigt sich dem Ende und somit wird es Zeit, die Sommerform anzupeilen  Ab der kommenden Woche, ab Samstag, ist mein Bike aus der Inspektion zurück und es geht los.

Während ihr jetzt wohl grad den Wilschenbruch umpflügt muss ich hier noch über Mikro- und Makroökonomie büffeln - aber nicht mehr lange. :-D

Ganz nebenbei, könnt ihr mir bei folgendem Problem helfen?

Da die Saison nun unmittelbar vor der Tür steht habe ich mir vom einem Freund die XT- dual control Hebel von 2007 besorgt (die er nichtmehr braucht) und möchte diese gegen meine (noch montierten) LX DC Hebel tauschen - jeweils disc version.

Nun meine Frage: Hat schon mal jemand diese Montage gemacht und kann mich auf Schwierigkeiten hinweisen, die auftreten können oder mir in etwa sagen, wie es am besten zu machen ist, ohne den Händler einzuschalten? Letzterer nimmt für die Montage samt Einstellung nämlich stolze 50 Schleifen und das muss doch irgendwie gehen - oder?
Allerdings gebe ich zu, dass ich mich etwas vor derArbeit mit Bremsflüssigkeit scheue, da ich das nie zuvor gemacht habe...

wenn ihr mir da helfen könntet wäre das super... ehrlich!
euch noch nen schönen ride!!!

bis zum nächsten we
nils


----------



## mucho (10. Februar 2008)

sind die bremssysteme befüllt und entlüftet? und passen die leitungslängen?
das wären die aspekte die arbeit machen...
ein problem das noch auftauchen könnte ist, dass dein schaltwerk nicht dualcontrol tauglich ist(schaltwerke für dualcontrol schalten genau andersrum als das herkömmliche; invers) bei einem invers-schaltwerk ist das schaltwerk auf dem größen ritzel bei entspanntem bowtenzug.
hast du auch geklärt, dass die bremse an gabel und rahmen passt? möglicherweise brauchst du adapter für (pm auf is2000 oder andersrum)


----------



## .: nils :. (10. Februar 2008)

da ich ja schon dual control dran habe und auch schon mit scheiben bremse - beides bisher lx - glaube ich nicht wirklich, dass es mit dem schaltwerk und der bremse probleme geben wird.
ich habe aber keine ahnung, wo ich anfangen soll und wie ich das insgesamt mache. hat von euch das jemand mal gemacht?

edit: die xt sind nicht befüllt und daher dann wohl auch noch nicht entlüftet....


----------



## mucho (10. Februar 2008)

habe nicht ordentlich gelesen.....

also: alte bremssättel aber neue hebel?

hab das bei hayes schonmal  gemacht, bei shimano nicht...
entlüften ist mit dem entsprechenden kit wohl nicht das problem, eher das montieren der neuen hebel an die neue leitung


----------



## .: nils :. (10. Februar 2008)

ja - genau.
nur die neuen hebel (xt) an das alte bremssystem (lx disc) "mehr" nicht.
aber das überfordert mich schon etwas


----------



## mucho (14. Februar 2008)

Hallo!
Ich will heute Abend eine Rund drehen und suche Mittstreiter..
Wer kommt mit?


----------



## iglg (15. Februar 2008)

Keine Zeit dieses Wochenende, vllt. Sonntag nachmittag, sonst passt es nicht.

Viel Spaß, Wetter ist ja prima


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lexa (15. Februar 2008)

wollte Sonntag nen paar KM  fahren, Melbeck- Soltau und zurück  Radweg und immer geradeaus - ca 100 KM - Jonni kennt das  
hat jemand mal Lust auf Ausdauer - G1? 
Gruß
Axel


----------



## .: nils :. (16. Februar 2008)

wird bei mir nichts draus - komme gerade sehr gefrustet aus hamburg.
eigentlich wollte ich ja die saison beginnen an diesem wochenende und habe daher mein bike in die inspektion nach HH gegeben - freitag morgen abgabetermin, damit ich es heute früh holen konnte - tja, pustekuchen. sie haben es v e r g e s s e n !
man stelle sich das vor. da vergessen sie die inspektion zu machen... ich war heute morgen dann wieder dort, um es abzuholen, war über nacht bei ner freundin geblieben, weil wir zusammen noch auf nem konzert waren - passte alles gut zusammen - und dann haben sie es vergessen fertig zu machen.
jetzt müsste ich also montag abend wieder hin, wieder zugfahrt bezahlen, wieder radticket kaufen, wieder geht zeit drauf...

da haben sie gottseidank eingelenkt - sie bringen es am montag vorbei. na wenigstens etwas.
aber am we kann ichs biken vergessen - top wetter, viel zeit - kein bike.
dann eben erst am dienstag wieder :-(

euch viel spaß auf den ausfahrten - geniesst das wetter und vielleicht bis dienstag vormittag???!!
der nils


----------



## herki (16. Februar 2008)

moin leutz,

bei mir wird das auch nix morgen. zum einen muss ich noch ein geburtstagsgeschenk für meinen sohnemann fertig machen, zum anderen fühle ich mich nicht wirklich fit. meine tochter kränkelt seit ein paar tagen, heute hat sich rausgestellt, dass sie scharlach hat. wenn mich das tatsächlich auch erwischt hat, heisst es erstmal kürzer treten...

wenn es geht, werde ich vielleicht 'ne kleine mtb-runde mit meinem sohn drehen, oder einen spaziergang mit meiner besten ehefrau von allen machen, oder an der canapee-nordwand horchen, wenn ich morgen noch schlapper bin.

@ingo: dienstag wird es schon wieder nix mit nightride, da hat mein sohn nämlich geburtstag....

einen schönen sonntag !
cu, jörg


----------



## iglg (18. Februar 2008)

.: nils :. schrieb:


> wird bei mir nichts draus - komme gerade sehr gefrustet aus hamburg.
> eigentlich wollte ich ja die saison beginnen an diesem wochenende und habe daher mein bike in die inspektion nach HH gegeben - freitag morgen abgabetermin, damit ich es heute früh holen konnte - tja, pustekuchen. sie haben es v e r g e s s e n !
> man stelle sich das vor. da vergessen sie die inspektion zu machen... ich war heute morgen dann wieder dort, um es abzuholen, war über nacht bei ner freundin geblieben, weil wir zusammen noch auf nem konzert waren - passte alles gut zusammen - und dann haben sie es vergessen fertig zu machen.
> jetzt müsste ich also montag abend wieder hin, wieder zugfahrt bezahlen, wieder radticket kaufen, wieder geht zeit drauf...
> ...




Schon mal an einen Bikeshop in Lüneburg gedacht ? 

Dienstag vormittag ??? Bei 30 Tagen Urlaub 

Viel Spaß


----------



## .: nils :. (18. Februar 2008)

ja, dran gedacht schon.. aber kein vertrauen zu ihnen.
ich weiss ja nicht, wie es euch geht, aber ich hab nicht den eindruck, im bike park so gut aufgehoben zu sein... und nen trek bike zu city-cicles als spezialized-spezi??

da bin ich dann doch lieber einmal im jahr in hamburg bei nem laden, der bisher wirklich gute arbeit geleistet hat und das zu akzeptablen konditionen. dass sie jetzt böse gepatzt haben, hätte doch irgendwie auch bei allen anderen passieren können...


----------



## iglg (18. Februar 2008)

.: nils :. schrieb:


> ja, dran gedacht schon.. aber kein vertrauen zu ihnen.
> ich weiss ja nicht, wie es euch geht, aber ich hab nicht den eindruck, im bike park so gut aufgehoben zu sein... und nen trek bike zu city-cicles als spezialized-spezi??



OK, beim Bike-Park gebe ich Dir inzwischen Recht, die sind inzwischen vllt mehr auf Kettler und Co spezialisiert, obwohl da auch einige Leute MTB  fahren (zumindest im Verkauf).

Aber ich glaube, dass die die Marke des Bikes keine  so eine große Rolle spielt, denn eigentlich ist ja nur dein Rahmen von Trek, der Rest ist doch von Shimano, Rock Shoxs, Bontrager und Cane Creek  usw.

Für die Wartung spielt es keine Rolle, an welchem Rahmen die Parts verbaut sind. 

Aber Vertrauen ist natürlich die Hauptsache.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mucho (18. Februar 2008)

die bei CC sind nur nett zu dir, wenn du auch deine bikes da kaufst...
wenn dann geh ich zu bikepark...christian böttcher ist der einzige da der ahnung hat aber der hat mir bis jetzt immer geholfen und bei ihm bekomme ich schrauben und son kram manchmal umsonst und alles anderen meistens billiger, für gabelschft kürzen, krallen einschlagen, steuersätze einpressen, konus einschlagen hab ich noch nie was bezahlt...bei cc haben die es innerhalb einer woche nicht gebacken bekommen (für 10)einen steuersatz einzupressen. bei bikepark warens 2 min und 0. man muss nur dein eindruck machen als wenn man ahnung hätte


----------



## .: nils :. (18. Februar 2008)

soooo herrschaften...

... jetzt gibt es keine ausreden mehr, jetzt gibt es keinen grund mehr, nicht in bike-saison 2008 zu starten. *mein bike steht im flur *- frisch gewartet, frisch geölt und aufgepumpt! jetzt kann es endlich losgehen! ich freu mich wie ein kleines kind.
wie siehts es mit sonntag aus? wenn es nicht regnet, lasst uns doch endlich endlich mal zusammen kommen


----------



## iglg (19. Februar 2008)

Könnte was werden. Wetter.de sagt 12 Grad, Höchsttemperatur und keine Niederschläge.

Ich werfe dann mal den Hut in den Ring und sage : 11.00 Eulenweg-Parkplatz.

Bis auf weiteres....

Ingo


----------



## mucho (19. Februar 2008)

bin dabei...wäre allerdings wieder für 10.00


----------



## herki (19. Februar 2008)

mucho schrieb:


> bin dabei...wäre allerdings wieder für 10.00




....ach jungs, nicht schon wieder streiten  
ich sach ma: halb elf   

greetz, jörg


----------



## iglg (19. Februar 2008)

herki schrieb:


> ....ach jungs, nicht schon wieder streiten
> ich sach ma: halb elf
> 
> greetz, jörg



Ok, es war halt ein Versuch 

Dann eben in aller HerrGottsFrühe um 10.30 

( Bei gutem Wetter !!!)


----------



## iglg (19. Februar 2008)

Dirk, wie sieht es aus am Sonntag ?


----------



## stumpjumpy (20. Februar 2008)

iglg schrieb:


> Dirk, wie sieht es aus am Sonntag ?



Hi Ingo,

da war ich ja ganz platt über die persönliche Ansprache, als ich hier heute reinschaute  

Das sieht derzeit gar nicht so schlecht aus: Ich muss mal schauen, wie unser Familienprogramm am WE aussieht. 
Bisher kurbel ich meine Runden zwar regelmäßig 2x die Woche und hab dieses Jahr auch schon 240 km abgefahren, aber eben allein. 

Gruppe wär mal nett  

Ich melde mich am Sa.

Schöne Woche Jungz!


----------



## Henne74 (20. Februar 2008)

hallo mucho,

vielen dank für die einladung in diesen thread. bin zur zeit nur bedingt online da ich kürzlich innerhalb lg umgezogen bin. muss mich in der neuen bleibe erst einmal einrichten.

an einer gelegentlichen tour mit deinen kollegen habe ich durchaus interesse.


----------



## .: nils :. (23. Februar 2008)

moin leudde!

also dann bleibt es bei morgen, sonntag um 10:30 uhr? oder hat jemand bedenken, vom winde verweht zu werden? 

am ende des eulenwegs heisst parkplatz wilschenbruch oder wo trefft ihr euch/treffen wir uns?
ich freu mich schon tierisch. die tour am donnerstag war schon geil - etwas kurz und etwas viel asphalt, aber geil - das erste mal im wald in diesem jahr und es war klasse!

lasst euch nicht wegblasen
nils


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iglg (23. Februar 2008)

Heute, 05:33    
#502  
.: nils :. 
cross-country-tourer

Spätheimkehrer oder Frühaufsteher ?? 

Bei Regen und Sturm bin ich sicher nicht dabei, aber ich ich bin eigentlich immer optimistisch.

Also steht der Plan erst mal. Parkplatz ist richtig.


----------



## .: nils :. (23. Februar 2008)

nicht-schlafen-könner trifft es noch am ehesten. passiert sehr selten, aber letzte nacht ist es eben passiert...


----------



## stumpjumpy (23. Februar 2008)

Muss leider für morgen absagen - werde für das Sonntags-Family-Programm gebraucht...
War heute Nachmittag auf Tour Deutsch Evern - Blocksberg Waldgebiet an der Ilmenau Ri Bienenbüttel. Gutes Wetter, gut ausgetobt!
Euch viel Spaß-vielleicht klappts nächstes Mal....


----------



## .: nils :. (23. Februar 2008)

wer ist denn nun noch dabei?
nicht, dass ich allein losziehen muss


----------



## mucho (23. Februar 2008)

bei mir ist es die schule...werde es wahrscheinlich nicht schaffen...
wenn ich morgen nicht pünktlich am treffpunkt bin dann fahrt ohne mich


----------



## iglg (23. Februar 2008)

Ich bin dabei. Wenn Jonni nun nicht dabei ist - wie wär es mit 11.00 ?
Was ist mit Dir, Jörg ?

Bis morgen

Ingo


----------



## herki (23. Februar 2008)

iglg schrieb:


> Ich bin dabei. Wenn Jonni nun nicht dabei ist - wie wär es mit 11.00 ?
> Was ist mit Dir, Jörg ?
> 
> Bis morgen
> ...



ja, ich bin dabei  
11:00 uhr ist o.k.

bis dann am parkplatz tiergarten !

gruss jörg


----------



## .: nils :. (24. Februar 2008)

alles klar - dann bis gleich um 11....
nils


----------



## iglg (24. Februar 2008)

Das war ja wieder eine schöne Runde.

Nils, Jörg und ich sind zunächst Richtung 7-Brückentrail gefahren und dann auf demselben zurück. Anschließend Richtung Klosterkamp, wo Nils sich dann ausgeklinkt hat. Jörg und ich haben dann noch über die Landwehr die Steinhöhe erkundet. Die Wege sind wieder ganz gut fahrbar. Vllt. klappt es ja am Dienstag.

Hier die Daten für die Chronik : 58 km, Höhenmeter je nach Gerät 500 (GPS) oder 800 ?? Sigma-Bikecomputer.


Bis zum nächsten Mal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herki (24. Februar 2008)

iglg schrieb:


> Das war ja wieder eine schöne Runde.
> 
> Nils, Jörg und ich sind zunächst Richtung 7-Brückentrail gefahren und dann auf demselben zurück. Anschließend Richtung Klosterkamp, wo Nils sich dann ausgeklinkt hat. Jörg und ich haben dann noch über die Landwehr die Steinhöhe erkundet. Die Wege sind wieder ganz gut fahrbar. Vllt. klappt es ja am Dienstag.
> 
> ...



...war 'ne schöne Runde, meine Beine sagen auch: war ganz schön gut  
Und ich kann auch noch Höhenmeter in's Spiel bringen: 357 laut meinem HAC3. Aber das der spinnt, ist ja fast amtlich  

Wünsche euch 'ne schöne Woche !
Jörg


----------



## mucho (24. Februar 2008)

ich bin vorhin noch kurz gefahren...


----------



## stumpjumpy (24. Februar 2008)

Hört sich ja gut an... wie lange ward Ihr den unterwegs für die Tour, Jungz?


----------



## .: nils :. (24. Februar 2008)

ich muss auch sagen: vielen dank männer - das war ne gute tour, die viel spaß und neues gebracht hat. ich bin gern wieder mit von der partie.
auch meine beine fanden die tour gut, aber sie fanden auch das vorzeitige ende sehr sinnvoll. bin noch kurz richtung bahnhof raus und dann durch die altstadt nach hause. da ging dann wirklich nicht mehr viel...

ich schaue mal, wie es nächste woche aussieht und dann gucken wir mal, wer mitkommt und ob der jörg kurzfristig doch mal raus muss/will/kann...

herzlichen dank nochmal an euch und auch euch eine gute woche!
nils


----------



## herki (25. Februar 2008)

stumpjumpy schrieb:


> Hört sich ja gut an... wie lange ward Ihr den unterwegs für die Tour, Jungz?



Los ging es um 11:00 Uhr am Tiergarten, Schluß war dann ca. 15:00 Uhr. Es war zwar nicht wirklich schnell, dafür war der Trailanteil aber recht ordentlich.

Ciao, Jörg


----------



## iglg (25. Februar 2008)

herki schrieb:


> ...war 'ne schöne Runde, meine Beine sagen auch: war ganz schön gut




Dann waren es ja vllt. doch 800 HM (zumindest gefühlt, meine Beine waren auch etwas "taub"  )

Gruß

Ingo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herki (25. Februar 2008)

iglg schrieb:


> meine Beine waren auch etwas "taub"  )
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Ingo



...na, das beruhigt mich ja   (wobei heute aber mit meinen Beinen wieder alles o.k. ist !)
Also einigen wir uns auf 800hm, hört sich ja auch besser an   (ist zwar für unsere Region etwas unglaubwürdig, aber da soll uns ertmal einer das Gegenteil beweisen   )

Gruß, Jörg


----------



## mucho (26. Februar 2008)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=323096

habt ihr was gesehen?


----------



## iglg (26. Februar 2008)

Nö, wir sind auf dem Ilmenautrail nur auf einen älteren Herrn gestoßen, der aussah wie ein Jäger, den Trail mit Ästen versperrt hat und blöd gefragt hat, ob der Trail denn wohl der Radweg sei.


----------



## herki (26. Februar 2008)

iglg schrieb:


> Nö, wir sind auf dem Ilmenautrail nur auf einen älteren Herrn gestoßen, der aussah wie ein Jäger, den Trail mit Ästen versperrt hat und blöd gefragt hat, ob der Trail denn wohl der Radweg sei.



na ja, immerhin hat er gedroht, dass er uns ja auch anzeigen könnte


----------



## iglg (26. Februar 2008)

herki schrieb:


> na ja, immerhin hat er gedroht, dass er uns ja auch anzeigen könnte



Und lt. Runderlass des Landwirtschaftsministeriums hat er sogar Recht : Wander- und Pirschpfade sind für Räder verboten !


Jörg, wie sieht es aus ? Hier in Lüneburg regnet es schon den halben Nachmittag. Laufen oder Biken oder ... ?

(Hab grad mein Handy nicht dabei, vllt, liest Du ja noch hier


----------



## herki (1. März 2008)

Moinsen,

ich habe mich gerade zum Lüneburger Stadtlauf am 23. Mai 08 angemeldet. Startgeld wird nicht erhoben, aber um eine "Startspende" zugunsten der MS-Hilfe (... nein, nicht Microsoft-Hilfe, sondern Multiple Sklerose-Hilfe  ) gebeten. 
Los geht es abends um 20:00 Uhr, die Streckenlänge ist 9,35 km durch die Stadt. Hinterher gibt es noch ein "Fun after Run".
Ich denke mal das ist eine gute Sache und bestimmt ganz witzig.
Wer ist noch dabei ?  
Anmeldung ist möglich unter www.stgk.de.

Viele Grüße, Jörg


----------



## Lexa (1. März 2008)

Moin,moin
bin mit dabei! - und dann am 25.05
http://www.mountainbike.harz.de/event2008/index.html
Gruß
Axel


----------



## .: nils :. (5. März 2008)

hey leute!
hat schon jemand pläne für´s kommende wochenende? je nach dem, wie es meinen zähnen bis dahin geht, würde ich mitkommen und würde gern nochmal die ilmenau-tour nach bienenbüttel fahren, um u.a. meine fahrtechnik mal wieder etwas reifer zu bekommen. allerdings traue ich mir den weg noch nicht allein zu (war ja auch erst einmal mit) und stehe derzeit noch unter dem einfluß von schmerzmitteln wegen meiner weisheitszähne. sollte ich die bis freitag absetzen können, würde ich sonntag gern fahren und mich über begleitung freuen!!

der nils


----------



## herki (6. März 2008)

Moin moin,

also Sonntag geht bei mir gar nicht, Samstag schon eher.
Das entscheidet sich aber auch erst morgen.

Was ist denn mit deinen Weisheitszähnen ? Hast du die hergegeben ?

Gute Besserung, Jörg


----------



## .: nils :. (6. März 2008)

jo - das habe ich - gezwungenermaßen heute vor einer woche. und bis letzte nacht konnte ich die pillen nicht loswerden... so´n scheiss!
aber heuer geht schon wieder
samstag ist übrigen im zweifel auch okay und meine mitbewohnerin würde dann auch gern mitfahren, was aber heisst, dass das tempo nochmals piano sein sollte/müsste... wenn das eurerseits okay geht, könnten wir auch samstag loslegen

nils


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mucho (6. März 2008)

lauf nein
marathon ja / cc jein
sonntag nein
dienstag ja

ebenfalls gute besserung von mir und glückwunsch, dass du deine freundin zum biken bekommst


----------



## .: nils :. (6. März 2008)

danke, danke!
die gute biked seit letztem april, wieder sind zusammen (wieder-)eingestiegen: ich wieder und sie neu! die "kleine" war auch mit in den alpen und fährt tatsächlich ganz gern bike  *froi*
schade, dass du am sonntag/samstag wieder nicht kannst...

nils


----------



## iglg (7. März 2008)

Wetter lt Wetter.de ist Samstag besser.

Wann hattet Ihr denn gedacht ? Vormittags oder nachmittags ?

Gruß

Ingo


----------



## .: nils :. (7. März 2008)

eher am vormittag - sie hat um 14:00 uhr ne verabredung.
und ich überlege mittlerweile ob es nicht doch zu früh ist, da ich zwar von den pillen runter bin, aber unter anstrengung noch gut was von den zähnen mitbekomme...
mmh..


----------



## .: nils :. (7. März 2008)

also ich klinke mich aus - das ist mir zu heikel mit den zähnen. am dienstag werden fäden gezogen und danach sollte es wieder gehen, vorher bin in der angelegenheit konservativ vorsichtig und riskiere lieber nichts. das hat mir heute nachmittag gereicht, um die entscheidung zu treffen (tour in die stadt).
sorry, guy - am nächsten we wieder.
ich werde morgen gemütlich durch die umgebung auf asphalt rollen und mal sehen, wie weit es geht.

tut mir echt leid
nils .-)


----------



## herki (7. März 2008)

@Nils: Na, dann wünsche ich dir mal weiter gute Besserung !
Wenn die Fäden noch nicht mal raus sind, ist es sicherlich besser, noch etwas zu warten ! Meine Tochter hat letztes Jahr auch die Weisheitszähne herausbekommen, und es hat fast 10 Tage gedauert, bis sie wieder einigermaßen normal belastbar war.
Also keep cool, schon dich noch etwas, das Jahr ist noch lang genug !

Ich werde morgen nachmittag 'ne Runde drehen, kann aber noch nicht sagen, wann. Morgen früh muss ich mal ein paar Klamotten kaufen, dann müssen wir mal wieder einen Family-Besuch am Sonntag vorbereiten usw. 

@Ingo: vllt. komme ich morgen mal kurz vorbei, um die Ketten und das RR vorbeizubringen. UND DIENSTAG KANN ICH WIEDER NICHT !  

Macht et jut,
Jörg


----------



## iglg (7. März 2008)

herki schrieb:


> .
> 
> @Ingo: vllt. komme ich morgen mal kurz vorbei, um die Ketten und das RR vorbeizubringen. UND DIENSTAG KANN ICH WIEDER NICHT !
> 
> ...



OK, das war deutlich, ich habe es registriert.

Vllt ein anderer Tag ? Ich hab Urlaub. Vllt geht da was.

Morgen bin ich nachmittags nicht da, aber Du kannst das Rad vor die Kellertür stellen, da ist es sichtgeschützt.

Bis vllt morgen

Ingo


----------



## iglg (17. März 2008)

Bei dem Wetter ist die Frage ja fast rhetorisch.

Was ist mit morgen ?


----------



## herki (17. März 2008)

iglg schrieb:


> Bei dem Wetter ist die Frage ja fast rhetorisch.
> 
> Was ist mit morgen ?




Tja, das ist sowas mit der Rhetorie....
Bock hätte ich schon, mal wieder zu fahren, aber der Matschfaktor ist ja doch sehr hoch  
Ich war Samstag mit meinem Sohnemann spontan unterwegs, das ging so einigermaßen. Aber inzwischen hat es ja schon wieder ganz nett geregnet...

Wenn es ab jetzt jetzt trocken bleibt, können wir es ja mal wieder versuchen, zumindest die Autobahnen (ESK etc. )sollten dann ja einigermaßen fahrbar sein. Und laut wetter.de soll es trocken bleiben.
Ansonsten: Alternativ 'ne Stunde laufen ?


CU, Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mucho (17. März 2008)

morgen 18.00 an der shell??
ICH BIN DABEI


----------



## iglg (17. März 2008)

herki schrieb:


> Ansonsten: Alternativ 'ne Stunde laufen ?
> 
> 
> CU, Jörg



Ich wollt es nicht sagen, aber leider scheint der gemeine Waldlauf bei den aktuellen Bodenverhältnissen, in Verbindung mit den herrschenden Temperaturen auch im fortgeschrittenen März die gebotene Aktivität zu sein.

Bin Samstag länger gelaufen, und finde, dass die Wege echt ätzend matschig sind. Unser Keller ist nach 1 Woche Urlaub gerade so schön sauber und aufgeräumt, dass ein matschversautes Bike wieder alles zunichte macht. Außerdem wäre es ein Jammer um die schöne neue Kette 

Also : Laufen. Schließlich sagt selbst das Mountainbike-Magazin, dass eine Stunde Laufen wie 2 Stunden Biken zählt.

@Jonni- Du bist auch zum Laufen herzlich eingeladen.


----------



## herki (17. März 2008)

eieiei, wie komme ich jetzt aus der nummer wieder raus  
erst schlage ich selber laufen vor, und jetzt bin ich kurz davor zu kneifen.....
meine beste ehefrau von allen kam heute auf eine tolle idee, wo sie morgen abend mit mir hingehen könnte. dass sie gegen biken nicht hätte anstinken können, war ihr klar. aber als ich erzählt habe, dass wir morgen vllt. laufen, hat sie es versucht. und ich glaube, sie gewinnt....

also ich ziehe mich jetzt mal diskret zurück, werde morgen früh (5:30uhr) aufstehen und verschämt schon mal eine runde vor der arbeit laufen. das habe ich letzte woche schon ein paar mal praktiziert, und das ist gar nicht so schwer  
ich werde dann wohl mittwoch abend eine weitere runde laufen, wenn jemand mit möchte, herzlich gerne !

@ingo: das argument mit der kette ist unschlagbar ! ich hab außerdem noch eine neue kasette und ein neues kettenrad angebaut, das sieht alles so hübsch sauber aus und schaltet so schön.... da darf kein dreck dran, das ist ja mal klar  

bis dann, jörg


----------



## .: nils :. (17. März 2008)

wie stehen denn die chancen für das kar-wochenende? seit ihr verfügbar?

ein freund von mir aus meiner heimatstadt VOR lüneburg D) kommt mich mit bike besuchen und ich habe ihm vom ilmenau-trail berichtet. er ist zwar wie ich nicht gut im training aber wir können ja "gemütlich rollen"?!
wenn das wetter hält, was prophezeiht wird, sollte es trockener werden...

nils

(zur vorsicht werde ich morgen mal im studio ne weile pedalieren, denn laufen ist medizinisch nicht sinnvoll für mich - leider  )


----------



## iglg (18. März 2008)

herki schrieb:


> OH OH, da bricht ein Tabu : Absage ohne ernsten Grund wie Arbeit oder Wetter.
> Das zählt als Doppelröckchen



Dann versuche ich morgen zum dritten Mal, meine neue Bremse für mein Corratec zu einem vernünftigen Druckpunkt zu überreden und später eine kleine Runde zu laufen.

btw: hast Du den Alpencross jetzt fest gebucht. Torsten und ich überweisen die Anzahlung morgen.

Viel Spaß morgen.

Ingo


----------



## herki (18. März 2008)

... o.k., ich nehm das doppelröckchen  

aber so richtig ernsthaft haben wir das diesen winter ja eh nicht verfolgt. o.k., das wetter war auch meistens eher röckchenfördernd, also was will man machen  

aber wenn das wetter jetzt tatsächlich mal netter wird, könnte der dienstagabend ja mal wieder zur dauereinrichtung werden (wobei für mich der nächste dienstag und ein oder zwei im april schon wieder in frage stehen..... termine, termine  ) 

und wegen dem alpX: das geld habe ich schon letzte woche überwiesen, also kann es losgehen   ich hab auch nochmal angefragt wegen der startzeit, der dirk (?) meint, es reicht, wenn wir so gegen 13:00-14:00 uhr in münchen abfahren. also können wir unsere anfahrt jetzt mal in diese richtung planen.

@nils: am karfreitag / samstag steht bei mir noch nichts an, da kann man durchaus mal was einplanen. gerne auch was größeres, ja nach kondi können wir ja auch wieder eine tour mit ausstiegsmöglichkeiten machen.
aber lass uns erstmal das wetter abwarten !

lg, jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mucho (18. März 2008)

alles weicheier hier  
wie siehts mit morgen abend aus??
hab mein rad noch n bisschen getunt


----------



## herki (18. März 2008)

prospekt, prospekt !

das ist ja 'ne richtige rennfeile geworden, mach da mal ein rücklicht dran, damit man dich in der ferne noch sieht  

greetz, jörg


----------



## iglg (18. März 2008)

Morgen geht leider nicht, da habe ich zwei Nachhilfeschüler.

Und ich schäme mich - ich bin heute abend mit Torsten gefahren.

Er hatte sein Bike mit nach Lüneburg gebracht und scharrte mit den Füßen.

Petrus hatte ja kein Erbarmen mit mir, es war zwar kalt, aber trocken.

So haben wir dann kurzentschlossen eine Runde um Lüneburg gemacht:
Ochtmissen-Vögelsen-Reppenstedt-Oedeme-Rettmer-Tiergartenschleifen und zurück zum Kreideberg. 31 km, 1:30 fahrtzeit. Mehr ging nicht, weil es zu kalt wurde. Aber man kann den Frühling ahnen und bei einem Start um 17:45 musste erst das letzte Stück im Tiergarten mit Licht gefahren werden.
Es geht voran.

Hoffentlich werden es zu Ostern nicht die angekündigten -11 Grad (gefühlt) .
Dann können wir ja mal wieder eine Tour im größeren Kreis versuchen.

lg  Ingo


----------



## mucho (18. März 2008)

iglg schrieb:


> Und ich schäme mich - ich bin heute abend mit Torsten gefahren.




verräter 

überlege gerade welche distanz ich in altenau vllt fahren soll; 35km ist zu kurz und 70km vielleicht zu viele höhenmeter


----------



## iglg (19. März 2008)

mucho schrieb:


> verräter
> 
> überlege gerade welche distanz ich in altenau vllt fahren soll; 35km ist zu kurz und 70km vielleicht zu viele höhenmeter




Auch wenn einen solche Sprüche immer wieder einholen:

35 ist ja nicht mal für Läufer ein Marathon, also müsste man eigentlich die 70 fahren.

Andererseits heißt das bei dieser Veranstaltung :

2 mal die selbe Runde fahren und das ist

Erstens langweilig
Zweitens frustierend, weil man die üblen Stücke schon vom ersten Mal kennt
Drittens übel, wenn die Bodenverhältnisse so sind, dass die Strecke vom ersten Turn, wo ja alle Teilnehmer durch fahren, schon so zerpflügt ist, dass es keinen Spaß macht.

Deshalb gibt es auch gute Gründe, nur 35 zu fahren.

Schwere Entscheidung, wahrscheinlich mache ich es vom Wetter in der Zeit vor dem Rennen abhängig, denn Matschwege im Harz sind schon auf der ersten Runde ätzend genug.



Dein Bike ist ja wirklich hübsch, der goldene Schnellspanner am Sattel haut es richtig raus, alles fast zu schade zum biken- und es bleibt natürlich ein Hardtail


----------



## herki (19. März 2008)

mucho schrieb:


> verräter
> 
> überlege gerade welche distanz ich in altenau vllt fahren soll; 35km ist zu kurz und 70km vielleicht zu viele höhenmeter



...sprecht ihr hier von dem marathon am 24./25. mai ? das ist ja noch "lange" hin, muss man sich da jetzt schon entscheiden ? wer will denn da alles hin ?
ich kann ingos gedankengang gut nachvollziehen - 2x dieselbe strecke ist ja vielleicht nicht so aufregend, aber wegen 35 km u. 750 hm 25 zahlen, dazu die anfahrt, ich weiss nicht. dann würde ich vielleicht doch eher die 70 km nehmen, auch vorausgesetzt, es ist keine absolute matsche.... und 1.500hm auf die distanz hört sich ja eher nicht soooo dramatisch an. oder kennt jemand die strecke, ist die anspruchsvoll ?

btw: mit mir wird das heute abend auch nix  , sitze noch im büro und grüble vor mich hin...

gruß, jörg


----------



## herki (20. März 2008)

wenn man dem wetterbericht glauben darf, soll es ja ab heute irgendwann wieder kacheln - wenn ich aus dem fenster gucke, sieht es aber nach sommer aus  
sollte das tatsächliche wetter die vorhersage weiter lügen strafen und es bleibt o.k.: wie sieht denn die tendenzielle tendenz aus für eine tour am freitag oder samstag ? nur mal so prophylaktisch angefragt, wegen der familienzeitplanung

bis denne, jörg


----------



## iglg (20. März 2008)

herki schrieb:


> wenn man dem wetterbericht glauben darf, soll es ja ab heute irgendwann wieder kacheln - wenn ich aus dem fenster gucke, sieht es aber nach sommer aus
> sollte das tatsächliche wetter die vorhersage weiter lügen strafen und es bleibt o.k.: wie sieht denn die tendenzielle tendenz aus für eine tour am freitag oder samstag ? nur mal so prophylaktisch angefragt, wegen der familienzeitplanung
> 
> bis denne, jörg



Nach Rückfrage bei meinem Aktivitätenplaner (miene Fru) geht es an beiden Tagen.

Also : Wetterdaumen drücken.

lg

Ingo


----------



## mucho (20. März 2008)

freitag kann ich; samstag ist familengeburtstag
ich bin gestern auf eine kleine gruppe gestoßen und wir sind echt ne schöne runde gefahren.
schätze mal das ich am ende bei min 70km angekommen bin (tacho wiegt zuviel  ) vielleicht haben die am freitag auch zeit...


----------



## pipe78 (20. März 2008)

wollte mich auch mal melden. Bin nämlich einer aus dieser kleinen Gruppen.
Also mein Tacho hat am Ende 73km angezeigt, weiß ja nicht was du vorher schon gefahren bist, wir sind jedenfalls mitten in Lüneburg gestartet. 

Ich würde mich wohl gerne mal euer Gruppe anschließen.
Wann wolltet ihr euch den in etwa treffen (Freitag o. Samstag, wäre mir gleich)?
Ich würde versuchen di anderen dann auch noch zu aktivieren, wobei ich glaube das die arbeiten müssen.

Gruß pipe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herki (21. März 2008)

iglg schrieb:


> Also : Wetterdaumen drücken.
> 
> lg
> 
> Ingo



...tja, da hat der wetterbericht wohl doch gewonnen - hier schifft es am laufenden meter, und das ja schon seit heute nacht    die wege dürften wohl wieder geflutet sein  
also werde ich heute mal einen guten moment abwarten und wieder die laufschuhe anziehen.
vielleicht klappt es ja spontan morgen, wenn mein grundoptimismus mich hier auch gerade verlässt  
ich wünsche allseits einen schönen frei-tag !

lg, jörg


----------



## .: nils :. (21. März 2008)

tja ja... das liebe wetter!
ich möchte mich auf diesem wege ausklinken: zum einen, weil ich wahrscheinlich im laufe des nachmittags in meine alte heimat zurückfahren und meine ostertage dort verbringen werde und zum zweiten, weil mein lieber kollege aus meiner alten heimat weder bike noch klamotten zum biken mitgebracht hat (er hat einfach mal nicht damit gerechnet, dass der norden besseres wetter hat als der westen) und ich daher wahrscheinlich auch eher ihm verpflichtet bin 

ich wünsche euch schöne osterfeiertage und wenn ich zurück im norden bin (vrstl am mittwoch), dann rollen wir mal wieder gemeinsam!
genießt die feiertage und das gute essen! abtrainieren werden wir es dann gemeinsam!

gruß
der nils ;-)


----------



## iglg (21. März 2008)

mucho schrieb:


> freitag kann ich; samstag ist familengeburtstag
> ich bin gestern auf eine kleine gruppe gestoßen und wir sind echt ne schöne runde gefahren.
> schätze mal das ich am ende bei min 70km angekommen bin (tacho wiegt zuviel  ) vielleicht haben die am freitag auch zeit...



70 km, mein lieber Jonni  

Da wart Ihr ja lange unterwegs, oder war der Offroad/Trail-Anteil nicht so hoch wie sonst ?

@jörg: ja, laufen ist heute wohl angesagt. Wenn das Wetter besser werden sollte, haben Torsten und ich überlegt, vllt morgen bei Torsten (Neu Darchau) eine Runde zu fahren. Aber da können wir ja nochmal telefonieren.
Ansonsten müssen wir halt mit dem Sch..-Wetter leben.

Falls wir uns nicht sehen : Schöne Ostern und Gruß an die Familiy.

Ingo


----------



## herki (21. März 2008)

iglg schrieb:


> @jörg: ja, laufen ist heute wohl angesagt. Wenn das Wetter besser werden sollte, haben Torsten und ich überlegt, vllt morgen bei Torsten (Neu Darchau) eine Runde zu fahren. Aber da können wir ja nochmal telefonieren.
> Ansonsten müssen wir halt mit dem Sch..-Wetter leben.
> 
> Falls wir uns nicht sehen : Schöne Ostern und Gruß an die Familiy.
> ...



hi ingo,
ja klingel mal durch, wenn ihr fahren wollt. Und wenn nicht, Schöne Ostern für euch alle zurück !

lg, jörg


----------



## mucho (21. März 2008)

FROHE OSTERN!


----------



## iglg (21. März 2008)

Bei dem Sch.Wetter wird virtuelle Bikegemeinschaft gesucht, oder ?

Alle so oft online


----------



## herki (21. März 2008)

iglg schrieb:


> Bei dem Sch.Wetter wird virtuelle Bikegemeinschaft gesucht, oder ?
> 
> Alle so oft online



...sieht so aus  
alle scharren mit den hufen und hoffen auf gute nachrichten a la "...jetzt kann's losgehen  "
aber das wetter besserschreiben kriegen wir wohl nicht hin...
obwohl ich gerade etwas länger gelaufen bin und was soll ich sagen - äußerlich bin ich trocken geblieben !


----------



## elbrider (21. März 2008)

herki schrieb:


> ...sprecht ihr hier von dem marathon am 24./25. mai ? das ist ja noch "lange" hin, muss man sich da jetzt schon entscheiden ? wer will denn da alles hin ?
> ich kann ingos gedankengang gut nachvollziehen - 2x dieselbe strecke ist ja vielleicht nicht so aufregend, aber wegen 35 km u. 750 hm 25 zahlen, dazu die anfahrt, ich weiss nicht. dann würde ich vielleicht doch eher die 70 km nehmen, auch vorausgesetzt, es ist keine absolute matsche.... und 1.500hm auf die distanz hört sich ja eher nicht soooo dramatisch an. oder kennt jemand die strecke, ist die anspruchsvoll ?
> 
> btw: mit mir wird das heute abend auch nix  , sitze noch im büro und grüble vor mich hin...
> ...




Die Strecke ist mittelmäßig anspruchsvoll, teilweise bei Nässe sehr schlechte Trails  , aber war trotzdem ein witziges Rennen in 2007  
Aber dieses Jahr ? Mal sehen, evtl. so im Harz fahren, als Vorbereitung für den X-Alp  
Heute war ich mit Dirk in den Elbhöhen unterwegs, leider superkalt und nass 

Gruß Torsten


----------



## elbrider (22. März 2008)

iglg schrieb:


> 70 km, mein lieber Jonni
> 
> Da wart Ihr ja lange unterwegs, oder war der Offroad/Trail-Anteil nicht so hoch wie sonst ?
> 
> ...




Hallo Ingo,
ich war heute doch noch los zum Intervalltraining  
Aber frag nicht nach der Stimmung bei Aufbruch 
Egal, war trotzdem eine runde Sache und brachte Höhenmeter 
Immer den Kniepenberg hoch und runter, in einer halben Stunde kommt man da auf gut 350 Höhenmeter (nicht soooo viel, aber immerhin).
Schöne Ostern an alle  

P.S. deine Bremse ist wieder i.O., bring ich am Dienstag mit. 
Gruß Elbrider


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iglg (22. März 2008)

elbrider schrieb:


> Hallo Ingo,
> ich war heute doch noch los zum Intervalltraining
> Aber frag nicht nach der Stimmung bei Aufbruch
> Egal, war trotzdem eine runde Sache und brachte Höhenmeter
> ...



Kampftier !  Ich war eine Stunde mit dem Hund draußen und dabei schon vom Wetter bedient.
Ich stehe dazu : Ich bin ein bekennender Schönwetterbiker. 
Wenn das mit dem Wetter so weiter geht, wird der Gardasee meine Outdoorpremiere. Hauptsache, ich schaffe das Zeit-Limit für die mittlere Runde, der Rest ist egal. Dieses Jahr zählt die Distanz, nicht die Zeit..


----------



## .: nils :. (29. März 2008)

was´n hier los....
schon fast ne woche keiner mehr online gewesen...

was treibt ihr so?

nils


----------



## Lexa (29. März 2008)

*Laufen,laufen,laufen und warten auf besseres Wetter!* 
War heute nachmittag mit dem Bike eine Runde im Tiergaten fahren.  
Matsch, durch Trecker aufgewühlte Wege und schlecht gelaunte Fußgänger. 
Insgeheim trainieren einige im Studio für den geilsten Marathon zum Saison-Anfang: "RIVA" (Neid)
Hoffe bald wieder dabei zu sein.
Gruß an alle im Forum
Axel


----------



## iglg (29. März 2008)

@nils : Das Wetter macht halt depressiv !

Keine Lust auf Matsch und Dreck ! Da bin ich ganz Röckchen.


----------



## .: nils :. (30. März 2008)

also wir - meine mitbewohnerin und ich - überlegen, ob wir bei diesem guten wetter den ilmenautrail fahren. und ich überlege, ob ich überhaupt den weg wiederfinde 

ne kleine runde im tiergarten wollte wir aber auf jeden fall fahren. nichts wildes, gemütliches rollen um die 20 sachen würde ich jetzt mal prognostizieren.

wir werden wahrscheinlich in zwei oder zweieinhalb stunden aufbrechen. hat jemand lust, uns zu begleiten?
ihr dürft euch auch gern telefonisch oder per icq melden...

ansonsten schönen sonntag
nils


----------



## iglg (30. März 2008)

Tschuldigung, Nils,
aber Jörg und ich haben heute spontan eine Telefonkurzkette gebildet und waren um 11.00 schon auf dem Weg. (So geht das bei Familienvätern, die müssen spontan sein - )

Wir haben dann eine zügige Runde von 65 km und 720 Hm gemacht. Ilmenautrail war auch dabei. Danach fanden wir uns leider irgendwann in der Sandwüste des Truppenübungsplatzes.
Insgesamt war es aber eine schöne Runde und selbst die Affenschaukel wurde  noch genommen.

Hoffentlich wird es jetzt endlich wärmer, damit wir regelmäßiger fahren können.

Dienstag ist erstmal eingeplant.

Bis später dann.

Hast Du den Trail auf Deiner Runde gefunden ? Im Tiergarten sind wir heute gar nicht gefahren, weil wir befürchtet haben, wir würden da nur den Zorn der Tausenden Spaziergänger auf uns ziehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herki (30. März 2008)

Hi Nils,
ich hoffe ihr hattet eine schöne Tour !? Hast du den Ilmenautrail gefunden ?
Ingo und ich sind heute morgen spontan und kurzentschlossen aufgebrochen, um 11:00 Uhr waren wir schon unterwegs. 
Nachdem das Wetter doch sooo schön war, haben wir uns getroffen, um mal unseren Trainigsstand und unsere Alpencrossvorbereitung "abzugleichen". 
Nach runden 4,5 Stunden (mit Pausen) hatten wir dann so um 65 km auf der Uhr. Dabei haben wir einige schöne Trails gefahren, aber auch einige neue Wege gefunden. Unter anderem haben wir uns im Truppenübungsgelände versucht, sind dabei durch Wildschweinsuhlen, Tiefseen und Sandwüsten "gefahren", mussten uns nach Holzwegen durch das Unterholz schlagen und ähnliche Showeinlagen bestehen  
Das Ende vom Lied: Ingo war noch fit, ich hab meinen Trainingsrückstand deutlich gemerkt   (siehe Fotos 

)
Aber: es ist ja noch Zeit bis zu den "Großevents"  

Mal sehen, wie sich das Wetter hält, vielleicht klappt ja nächstes Wochenende was. Wobei aber die Familienzeitplanung für nächstes WE noch nicht steht  

Einen schönen Abend noch und eine schöne Woche !
Liebe Grüße, Jörg


----------



## elbrider (30. März 2008)

Lexa schrieb:


> *Laufen,laufen,laufen und warten auf besseres Wetter!*
> War heute nachmittag mit dem Bike eine Runde im Tiergaten fahren.
> Matsch, durch Trecker aufgewühlte Wege und schlecht gelaunte Fußgänger.
> Insgeheim trainieren einige im Studio für den geilsten Marathon zum Saison-Anfang: "RIVA" (Neid)
> ...



Wie im Studio trainieren  
Man(n) quält sich durch die Elbhöhenwege, egal ob Regen oder Schnee... 
Jedoch heute Nachmittag war eine super Tour, bei bestem Wetter  
P.S. Noch 4 Wochen bis RIVA   nur keinen Neid.

Gruß an alle....
Elbrider


----------



## iglg (30. März 2008)

wie trainieren nicht insgeheim, sondern immer und öffentlich. Schau mal in die Trainingsverwaltung ;-)
bis morgen


----------



## mucho (30. März 2008)

ich war heute leider nicht biken 
bin gestern mit fehrentz ne flotte runde im regen gefahren (waren allein im tiergarten)

wenn nichts dazwischen kommt dann fahre ich am dienstag mit!!

@ axel: hab ich dich heute vor drögenindorf laufen sehen?
           wenn du willst können wir nächstes wochenende mal wieder ne   
           straßeneinheit fahren


----------



## iglg (31. März 2008)

herki schrieb:


> Das Ende vom Lied: Ingo war noch fit, ich hab meinen Trainingsrückstand deutlich gemerkt   (siehe Fotos
> 
> )



Danke für die Bilder und den netten Kommentar 

Bis Morgen, hoffen wir mal auf das Wetter. Unsere Lampen werden ja nur kurz zum Einsatz kommen. Sommerzeit ist echt super.


----------



## mucho (1. April 2008)

ich bin 18.00 an der Shell...


----------



## herki (1. April 2008)

mucho schrieb:


> ich bin 18.00 an der Shell...



echt ? was machst du denn da  
wir starten eigentlich erst um 18:30 oder um 18:45 uhr  
so ist das leider mit der arbeitenden bevölkerung, wir müssen erst schaffe schaffe.... 
18hundert is mir 'n büschen früh....


----------



## mucho (1. April 2008)

ok dann 18.30


----------



## iglg (1. April 2008)

herki schrieb:


> echt ? was machst du denn da
> wir starten eigentlich erst um 18:30 oder um 18:45 uhr
> so ist das leider mit der arbeitenden bevölkerung, wir müssen erst schaffe schaffe....
> 18hundert is mir 'n büschen früh....



Dann war die SMS an mich vorhin für Jonni gedacht, oder  

Bis nachher, ich versuche pünktlich zu sein.


----------



## herki (1. April 2008)

iglg schrieb:


> Dann war die SMS an mich vorhin für Jonni gedacht, oder



nee, war'n zwei empfänger der sms, damit du auch gleich die zeit siehst - hat ja geklappt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iglg (1. April 2008)

Brrrr.. das war ja furchtbar. Nach 2 km begann es ja zu regnen und schon vor der Steinhöhe waren wir pitschnass.
Als bekennender Schönwetterbiker gebe ich kund : Nee, nee, das ist nix für mich.
Aber ich war tapfer und habe kaum gemeckert, oder ?

36 km sind noch zusammengekommen, obwohl wir eine Tiergartenschleife eingespart haben.

Bike- und Bikerdusche haben hoffentlich das Schlimmste verhindert. Beim nächsten Mal benutze ich endlich mal die regendichten Strümpfe 

Aber wenigstens alle Ampeln waren grün.....

Bis zum nächsten Mal bei besserem Wetter !


----------



## herki (2. April 2008)

...stimmt, so richtig nett war das nicht   und ja, ingo: du warst ganz tapfer  

bis zum nächsten (...trockenen) mal,
jörg


----------



## mucho (2. April 2008)

ich hab jetzt auch genug von regenfahrten  

stand gestern abend noch mit kopflampe im garten und hab das bike sauber gemacht


----------



## Lexa (3. April 2008)

Straßeneinheit???   
Melbeck-Drögenindorf-Amelinghausen-Lopausee und wieder nach Melbeck, 31Km nur Straße. 
Ich kann die Straße bald nicht mehr sehen.
Freue mich schon auf die ersten Höhenmeter mit dem Bike.
Bis ende April im Laufstreß. Dann endlich wieder Biken!!!
Gruß
Axel


----------



## mucho (3. April 2008)

bin bis anfang mai im abi-stress und danach muss was für altenau getan werden..ich muss den fully-fahrern ja zeigen dass n hardtail schneller sein kann


----------



## Lexa (3. April 2008)

na, schauen wir mal. 
Wie siehts mit Kellerwald aus? (Gilserberg)
Thorsten wollte eigentlich auch mit. Event. Samstag Nachmittag los, oder Sonntag ganz früh.


----------



## mucho (3. April 2008)

wann ist der?


----------



## iglg (3. April 2008)

mucho schrieb:


> bin bis anfang mai im abi-stress und danach muss was für altenau getan werden..ich muss den fully-fahrern ja zeigen dass n hardtail schneller sein kann



Antwort vom Fullyfahrer : Es zählen immer die Beine, das Bike ist wurscht.

Du fährst uns alten Säcken doch jetzt schon weg, wozu noch mehr Training? 


Bis zum nächsten Mal auf dem Bike

Ingo


----------



## herki (4. April 2008)

iglg schrieb:


> Antwort vom Fullyfahrer : Es zählen immer die Beine, das Bike ist wurscht.
> 
> Du fährst uns alten Säcken doch jetzt schon weg, wozu noch mehr Training?
> 
> ...



...jaa, aber wie hast du so schön gesagt !?: Am Ende kackt die Ente  
Mit dem Alter kommt auch die Ausdauer, da helfen auch 3 kg weniger Bike nix  
Und nach ein paar Stunden auf dem Bike lernt man dann auch ein Fully zu schätzen  (...sofern man denn eines hätte  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lexa (5. April 2008)

Hallo Jonni.
Termin für Gilserberg ist der 20.4.
www.Kellerwald-Bikemarathon.de
Axel


----------



## .: nils :. (7. April 2008)

da bin ich endlich wieder.
nachdem ich heute 8 tage mit einer bakteriellen Virusimfektion zu bett verbracht habe.
ich habe die tour am verg. sonntag mit dieser beendet. nachdem die ersten zwei stunde wirklich gut verliefen und ich sogar fast den kompletten ilmenautrail fand und ihr sogar den siebenbrückentrail gezeigt hatte, sind wir dann asphaltiert zurück, weil ich nichtmehr konnte. und kurz vor der heimat war mir dann schwindelig und heiss und kalt und so weiter. an kraft war nichtmehr zu denken. runter vom rad, unter die dusche und ab ins bett. das habe ich dann mit fieber, schüttelfrost und schleimigem hunsten bis gestern nichtmehr verlassen....
schöne zeit :/
jetzt sitze ich hier und versuchs mal wieder. wenn es morgen zu uni reicht, reichts vielleicht am we wieder zu ner tour... wir werden sehen!

nils

p.s.: der ilmenautrail stieß auf großes gefallen! danke für den tipp jungs.


----------



## mucho (7. April 2008)

Lexa schrieb:


> Hallo Jonni.
> Termin für Gilserberg ist der 20.4.
> www.Kellerwald-Bikemarathon.de
> Axel



ahh mitten in der abi-zeit


----------



## herki (8. April 2008)

Moin,
wie sieht denn die allgemeine Tendenz für heute abend aus ?
Das Matschtakel letzte Woche hat mir irgendwie gereicht und ich schließe mich deshalb immer mehr Ingos Richtung an: Ich werd ein Schönwetterbiker  
Ich hab den kompletten Antrieb meines Bikes am Wochenende zerlegt, incl. Tretlager, alles chic gefettet und wieder zusammengebaut - und jetzt surrt das wieder wie ein kleiner Chinese: ohne knullen und mullen - fein  
Das möchte ich jetzt gar nicht durch neues Schlammcatchen wieder auf's Spiel setzen.
Laut wetter.de soll es ja heute ganz fein werden, aber ich denke mal die Wälder sind noch matschig genug.
Also warten wir es mal ab und treffen uns heute nachmittag nochmal hier im Forum ? (Bin aber bis ca. 16:30 in einer besprechung, werde mich entsprechend erst spät melden können)

CU, Jörg


----------



## iglg (8. April 2008)

Es ist ja immer so eine Sache mit dem Gruppenzwang. 

Torsten hat sein Bike im Kofferraum und brennt aufs Biken. Und wenn der Himmel nicht noch seine Pforten öffnet, muss ich wohl aufs Bike. Auch wenn meine Wetterstation gesagt hat, dass von vorgestern auf heute 14 mm Niederschlag auf unseren Garten niedergegangen sind, und diese Regenmenge sicherlich auch die ohnehin schon schlammigen Wege unseres Bikereviers in Richtung Nichtbefahrbarkeit modifiziert hat.

@Jörg - Ich opfere mich und wäre auch gern ein Schönwetterbiker 

Schau'n wir mal


----------



## herki (8. April 2008)

...also wenn es nicht regnet, und ihr fahrt, dann bin ich dabei ! (ich will mir ja kein röckchen anhängen lassen  )
die dicken matschwege lassen wir einfach aus, vielleicht ein bisschen GA am ESK ?
also, wann und wo ? alte stelle, alte zeit ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iglg (8. April 2008)

Torsten ist so gegen 18.15 bei mir, also müssten wir 18:45 an der Tanke gut schaffen.

Und die Wege gucken wir uns dann aus. Denk ans Röckchen-Schutzblech !

Und fahre bloß nicht  vor mir......

lg

Ingo


----------



## mucho (8. April 2008)

bei mir ist baustelle...hab mein nokon noch nicht fertig verlegt


----------



## iglg (9. April 2008)

mucho schrieb:


> bei mir ist baustelle...hab mein nokon noch nicht fertig verlegt



Hast was versäumt  

wir hatten eine schöne Tour von fast 2,5h, 400Hm und um die 40 km.
Die Wege waren befahrbar und wir haben fast nichts ausgelassen. Allerdings war es zum Schluss ganz schön kalt. Meine Eisfüße haben unter der Dusche echt geprickelt.
Falls ich zu schnell war (Torsten und Jörg haben immer so Sprüche gemurmelt ), entschuldige ich mich förmlich - Es hat einfach Spaß gemacht, das Fully (gell Jonni) immer wieder zu beschleunigen.

Ich glaube, es hat uns aber allen Spaß gemacht. Und das Beste: Der Sommer naht, man merkt es (wenn auch nicht an der Temperatur )

Nächste Woche testen wir mal die Landwehr...

Viele Grüße

Ingo


----------



## herki (9. April 2008)

stimmt, die Tour war super, das Tempo auch ! 
@ingo: solange du uns in deinem windschatten mitziehst, ist dein tempo ok  

aber wieso kalt   kälte ist immer eine subjektive empfindung, unter meinen füßlingen war alles ok  

bis bald, jörg


----------



## mucho (9. April 2008)

ich war gestern nacht/abend doch noch an der steinhöhe aber erst so gegen 20.30/21.00 weil ich zu meiner freundin geradelt bin  
hab nur noch eure spuren gesehen...


----------



## iglg (9. April 2008)

herki schrieb:


> stimmt, die Tour war super, das Tempo auch !
> @ingo: solange du uns in deinem windschatten mitziehst, ist dein tempo ok
> 
> aber wieso kalt   kälte ist immer eine subjektive empfindung, unter meinen füßlingen war alles ok
> ...




Hast ja Recht, es gibt (meist) nur falsch Kleidung.


----------



## K0NI (9. April 2008)

Hallo liebe Lüneburg-Fahrer,

meine Freundin will mich mal wieder diesen Sommer zu ihrer Oma schleppen für ein paar Tage, die ganz in der Nähe von Lüneburg wohnt, und da dachte ich mir ich versuch früh genug da ein paar nette Jungs ausfindig zu machen mit denen ich dann fahren gehen kann.

Ich selber fahre eher im CC und Marathon-Bereich und freue mich über jegliche Art von netter Rundfahrt.

Wir werden zwar voraussichtlich erst im August zur Oma fahren, doch schadet es sicherlich nie sich früh genug zu melden damit die Leute sich gegebenenfalls darauf einstellen können. Sollte also jemand im August Zeit haben (genaue Daten liefere ich sobald ich konkreteres weiss), würde ich mich freuen wenn sich da was organisieren liesse.

Anderenfalls würde ich mich auch mit GPS-Daten zufrieden geben


----------



## herki (10. April 2008)

hi koni,

da hast du sie ja schon gefunden - die netten jungs, meine ich  
melde dich einfach, wann du in der gegend dein wirst, dann werden wir schon was zusammen auf die reihe kriegen. 
viel berge können wir hier zwar nicht bieten, aber ein paar gemeine anstiege kann man immer in die tour einbauen  und nette trails gibt es allemal.
wo wohnt oma denn, und wo kommt ihr her ?

liebe grüße aus lüneburg,
jörg

p.s.: gps-daten ist ein bisschen problematisch, ingo (iglg) und ich fahren zwar ab und zu mit gps, aber weniger hier in der gegend.
sollte sich das mit einer gemeinsamen tour nicht ergeben, können wir aber vorher mal eine tour mit gps fahren und dir den track dann geben.


----------



## iglg (14. April 2008)

Was ist mit morgen ?

Torsten und ich wollen fahren (Natürlich nur bei guten, d.h. trockenem Wetter), Ziel : 50 - 60 km, deshalb Start vllt. schon um 18:00 ?

@jörg: Du konntest ja nicht, oder ?

Bin gestern übrigens eine Sonntag-Nachmittag-Runde gefahren. 73 km.

Wer ist noch gefahren ?


----------



## herki (14. April 2008)

hi ingo,

eigentlich hätte ich morgen gekonnt, allerdings ist jetzt ein elternabend in inas schule dazwischengekommen - ich glaube alle planen absichtlich immer dienstags abends was  

gestern hatten wir besuch, und samstag haben wir im garten ein paar tannen umgelegt. deshalb konnte ich leider nicht fahren. schade, das wetter war ja genial....
dafür bin ich aber samstag abend noch 'ne größere und heute morgen um 5:30 uhr meine kleine hausrunde gelaufen.
vielleicht kriegen wir ja nächstes wochenende was ordentliches auf die reihe !?

viel spaß morgen, jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## K0NI (20. April 2008)

herki schrieb:


> hi koni,
> 
> da hast du sie ja schon gefunden - die netten jungs, meine ich
> melde dich einfach, wann du in der gegend dein wirst, dann werden wir schon was zusammen auf die reihe kriegen.
> ...



Das klingt doch alles sehr vielversprechend!

Wir kommen aus Luxemburg und haben vor mit dem Auto hinzufahren. Die Oma wohnt in Sodersstorf, allerdings erlaubt mit das Auto relativ bequem zu jedem Treffpunkt zu kommen den wir uns geben würden.

Ich meld mich dann nommal wenn es dann soweit ist!


----------



## herki (20. April 2008)

K0NI schrieb:


> Das klingt doch alles sehr vielversprechend!
> 
> Wir kommen aus Luxemburg und haben vor mit dem Auto hinzufahren. Die Oma wohnt in Sodersstorf, allerdings erlaubt mit das Auto relativ bequem zu jedem Treffpunkt zu kommen den wir uns geben würden.
> 
> Ich meld mich dann nommal wenn es dann soweit ist!



Hi Koni,
melde dich ruhig rechtzeitig, Ingo (iglg), Torsten (elbrider) und ich sind Ende Juli / Anfang August auf Tour über die Alpen.
Wäre schade, wenn du uns in der zeit versuchst anzumorsen und wir sind nicht erreichbar (....mein Schlepptop wollte ich nun mal nicht mitnehmen  )

By the way @ alle - hier ist ja irgendwie ganz schön Funkstille, sind alle so busy    ???
Ich habe gestern und heute vorzugsweise in der waagerechten an der canapee-nordwand oder auf leichten trekkingtouren um den heimischen block verbracht, irgend so ein gemeiner bazillus wollte mich dahinraffen   Und das bei dem guten Wetter - gemein  aber es geht schon wieder, Heiße Zitrone intravenös ist doch immer noch das Beste  
Morgen muss ich ja nach Belgien, deshalb wird das ja man nix mit uns am Dienstag - ich hoffe wir schaffen bald mal wieder was zusammen  

Ich wünsche allerseits 'ne schöne Woche !
Liebe Grüße, Jörg


----------



## iglg (20. April 2008)

Samstag war ich beim Spinning, dann auf einem Geburtstag und deshalb heute zu angeschlagen zum Biken. 

Nächste Woche ist dann Intervall und Fahrspiel angesagt. Du weisst ja, der Gardasee ruft.

Am WE können wir es ja noch mal versuchen. Gute Besserung, schöne Woche und bis später

Ingo


----------



## stumpjumpy (21. April 2008)

Hi Jungz,
stammt aus nem anderen Thread, aber ich fands so cool....
http://www.bastianmorell.de/kunden/trailmeisen


----------



## iglg (22. April 2008)

stumpjumpy schrieb:


> Hi Jungz,
> stammt aus nem anderen Thread, aber ich fands so cool....




????


----------



## stumpjumpy (22. April 2008)

iglg schrieb:


> ????



Hi Ingo,
ich fand, bei der Slideshow kommt ein super Feeling übers Biken rüber, den ich Euch zeigen wollte - einfach nur Sehnsucht, was ähnliches zu erleben...


----------



## iglg (23. April 2008)

Ach so 

Witzig, wie vielschichtig Mountainbiken ist und wie unterschiedlich die Erwartungen ans Biken sind.

Mir fehlt auf den Bildern etwas : LANDSCHAFT.

Mir geht das Bikerherz auf, wenn ich Trails in tollen Landschaften sehe.

Bin halt mehr der Tourer und weniger der Freerider und/oder Downhiller.

Aber wie gesagt - Mountainbiken ist vielseitig.

Liebe Grüße

Ingo


----------



## .: nils :. (23. April 2008)

allerdings!

heute war ja mal ein geiler tag, oder? wir hatten 20 grad zwischendurch. soll man´s glauben?

jedenfalls bin ich mit meiner mitbewohnerin dann auch mal wieder raus, nachdem ich doch so lange nicht unterwegs war. und es war herrlich. ne kurze und für meine verhältnisse knackige runde durch den wilschenbruch und tiergarten. schön wars.

und wenn ihr mal wieder lust habt, am we rauszuROLLEN, dann sagts mal bescheid. *aber nix mit 65 km in 2,5 stunden*. vor sowas habe ich nämlich wirklich angst - ganz ehrlich...

jedenfalls hoffe ich, ihr habt das wetter auch genossen. wir sind nämlich unterwegs auch einem paar begegnet, dass auf bikes unterwegs war und in der ringstraße trafen wir auch auf einen gleichgesinnten. wer weiss, vielleicht war ja jmd von euch dabei - alle kenn ich ja noch nicht. ;-)

vielleicht bis zum we
der nils


----------



## herki (24. April 2008)

stumpjumpy schrieb:


> Hi Jungz,
> stammt aus nem anderen Thread, aber ich fands so cool....
> http://www.bastianmorell.de/kunden/trailmeisen




das ding ist schön gemacht, tolle aufnahmen, gute verarbeitung.
ich gucke mir auch gerne an, wenn die jungs (....u. mädels....) da runterknallen - aber für mich alten sack ist dat nix  
aber mir geht es wie ingo: ich bin eher für die netten touren, gerne auch flotter, schöne trails, viel landschaft und wenn möglich viele kilometer  

cu, jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iglg (24. April 2008)

.: nils :. schrieb:


> jedenfalls hoffe ich, ihr habt das wetter auch genossen.




Ja, durchs Fenster  - Bin ja leider kein Student mehr, da verlagern sich Outdooraktivitäten zwangsläufig in den Abend und ans Wochenende. 

Zum WE wird das Wetter ja pünktlich wieder schlechter.

Aber egal, Dienstag nacht geht es ja zum Gardasee 

Bis demnächst auf den Trails

Ingo


----------



## iglg (24. April 2008)

stumpjumpy schrieb:


> - einfach nur Sehnsucht, was ähnliches zu erleben...




Dann müssen wir wohl endlich mal einen Trail-Tag im Harz in die Planung aufnehmen.


----------



## .: nils :. (26. April 2008)

moinsen!

wie sieht es morgen mit ner ausgedehnten ilmenau-trail-runde aus?
der wetterbericht gibt mehr als grünes licht und meine mitbewohnerin und ich wollten die runde nochmal ruhig und sutche fahren, um sicherheit auf dem bike zu bekommen.

jemand interesse an einer *entspannten* runde durch die umliegenden wälder? ohne hatz und durchschnitts-km/h-rausch???
wir würden uns freuen und wollten so gegen 11 starten...

der nils


----------



## herki (27. April 2008)

.: nils :. schrieb:


> moinsen!
> 
> wie sieht es morgen mit ner ausgedehnten ilmenau-trail-runde aus?
> der wetterbericht gibt mehr als grünes licht und meine mitbewohnerin und ich wollten die runde nochmal ruhig und sutche fahren, um sicherheit auf dem bike zu bekommen.
> ...



Hi Nils,
ich wünsche euch viel Spaß !
Sicherlich werde ich heute auch eine Runde drehen, aber ich weiss noch nicht wann. Nachdem wir gestern in unserem Garten einige Bäume gefällt und weggeruppt haben, muss ich jetzt erstmal meine Knochen sortieren und gleich gemütlich mit der Family frühstücken.
Ich denke eher so am nachmittag werde ich dann mal in die Pedale treten und ein paar Stunden GA trainieren, ich muss ja mit Ingo und Thorsten auf dem Trip über die Alpen mithalten können  
In den nächsten Wochen bin ich zeitlich ziemlich stark eingebunden, wir gestalten einen Teil des Gartens neu und das Zimmer vom Töchterchen soll auch umgestaltet werden. Um das alles neben Job und Familie unter einen Hut zu kriegen, trainiere ich momentan zu teilweise unchristlichen Zeiten, das heißt z.B. meine Laufeinheiten sind jetzt morgens um 5:30Uhr.... Deshalb werde ich in den nächsten Wochen tourenmäßig wahrscheinlich eher zurückhaltend sein und meine Einheiten (nach Trainingsplan) individuell in die Familien-Zeit-Planung einbauen.

Also macht euch einen schönen Sonntag, bis demnächst mal wieder, 
Jörg


----------



## .: nils :. (27. April 2008)

huhu - da sind wir wieder!
(eigentlich schon seit um drei)

die tour war genial! total geiles wetter und - dank dem verkaufsoffenen sonntag in der city - nahezu leere wälder. ein hochgenuss, ehrlich!

wir sind den ilmenau-trail richtung bienenbüttel, dann den sieben-brücken trail und wieder retour gefahren. also die klassische runde für euch, wahrscheinlich. novum war: wir sind den gesamten ilmenau-trail auch wieder zurückgefahren und das ist deshalb so besonders, weil ich a) endlich die gesamte strecke wiederfand und b) auf dem rückweg immer tierisch schiss habe und total unrund fahre, da das wasser dann zu meiner linken und damit beängstigend ist. aber es war genial.
abschließend sind wir noch ne runde durch den wilschenbruch, raus richtung vendisch evern und zurück in den wilschenbruch gefahren, so dass jetzt gute 40 km auf der uhr stehen und "sie" total fertig auf der couch liegt und pennt. auch ich bin gut ausgelaugt für heute...
nach dem durchschnitt fragt lieber nicht - für eure verhältnisse ist der wohl unterirdisch.
der spaßfaktor und das hochgefühl jetzt gerade allerdings sind total super!

nochmals danke, dass ihr mir die tour gezeigt habt!!!
der nils


----------



## Lexa (27. April 2008)

Hi Bikers!
Schließe heute mein Lauftraining und meinen Marathon für diese Jahr offiziell ab. 
Würd mich freuen mich nächste Woche mal wieder einklinken zu dürfen. 
Ingo und Thorsten sind wohl nicht verfügbar. Aber viellleicht findent sich ja jemand der eine Tour für nächstes Wochende plant. 
Gruß
Axel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iglg (27. April 2008)

Hallo Nils,

sorry, dass ich euch ohne Kommentar habe fahren lassen. Aber heute vormittag hat es nicht gepasst, weil wir schon einige Sachen für den Gardasee vorbereitet haben : Bikes warten und putzen, das Wohnmobil vorbereiten, Sachen zusammensammeln usw.

Hab dann eben mein Corratec Marathon-Bike getestet, nachdem der Dämpfer zur Reparatur war, und das war dann eine Runde, die Euch eh nicht so gepasst hätte : 65 km in 2,5 h. Allerdings viel Straße, aber zum Ende der Marathonvorbereitung muss man halt auch mal die Beine quälen und die Laktatschuld bemühen. 

Nach dem Bikefestival gibt es dann auch wieder ruhigere Runden.

Bis demnächst

Ingo


----------



## iglg (27. April 2008)

Lexa schrieb:


> Hi Bikers!
> Schließe heute mein Lauftraining und meinen Marathon für diese Jahr offiziell ab.
> Würd mich freuen mich nächste Woche mal wieder einklinken zu dürfen.
> Ingo und Thorsten sind wohl nicht verfügbar. Aber viellleicht findent sich ja jemand der eine Tour für nächstes Wochende plant.
> ...



@Axel : Glückwunsch zum Finish beim Hamburg Marathon !! Als ich die Bilder im Fernsehen gesehen habe, hat es echt wieder gejuckt ! Und Du hast es jetzt schon zum 2. Mal geschafft. Super !

Hat das Weizen geschmeckt ? 

Also nach dem Gardasee "schaffen" wir dann wieder gemeinsam.


Nochmals Glückwunsch - und pfleg Deine Beine !


----------



## herki (27. April 2008)

Lexa schrieb:


> Hi Bikers!
> Schließe heute mein Lauftraining und meinen Marathon für diese Jahr offiziell ab.
> Würd mich freuen mich nächste Woche mal wieder einklinken zu dürfen.
> Ingo und Thorsten sind wohl nicht verfügbar. Aber viellleicht findent sich ja jemand der eine Tour für nächstes Wochende plant.
> ...



Hi Axel, auch von mir: chapeau !
Ist schon eine tolle Leistung ! Und bei dem Wetter war das bestimmt auch ein tolles Erlebnis.

@Ingo und Thorsten: Viel Spaß am Gardasee, macht uns keine Schande und kommt gesund wieder !

CU, Jörg


----------



## .: nils :. (27. April 2008)

an axel:
auch von mir (unbekannter weise) einen herzlichen glückwunsch. das macht mich ziemlich neidisch, wenn menschen so krasse konditionen haben.
darauf kannst du wohl zurecht stolz sein!

an ingo:
65 km in 2,5 stunden. was soll ich dazu sagen??? dann wirst du wohl mit mir nicht mehr fahren wollen?
wie machst du sowas und vor allem wo? ist mri ein rätsel... wenn ich mir vorstelle, wie schnell ich dann den ilemanutrail durchpflügen müsste, macht mir das in bezug auf meine sehr schlechten augen und reaktionswerte echt angst. und neidisch machts mich auch. 
dann bleibt mir nur, euch viel spaß am gardasee zu wünschen und eure beine gut platt zu fahren. bringt die italienische sonne mit in den norden!
viel viel spaß!!!

den anderen einen guten start in die woche und evtl bis zum nächsten we!

der nils ;-)


----------



## herki (28. April 2008)

.: nils :. schrieb:


> an ingo:
> 65 km in 2,5 stunden. was soll ich dazu sagen??? dann wirst du wohl mit mir nicht mehr fahren wollen?
> wie machst du sowas und vor allem wo? ist mri ein rätsel... wenn ich mir vorstelle, wie schnell ich dann den ilemanutrail durchpflügen müsste, macht mir das in bezug auf meine sehr schlechten augen und reaktionswerte echt angst. und neidisch machts mich auch.
> einen guten start in die woche und evtl bis zum nächsten we!



Ohne dabeigewesen zu sein, habe ich ein bisschen Senf dazu:
Nils, mach dir keine Sorgen - 65km in 2,5 Std. ist ein 26er Schnitt, und den schafft man auf Trails nicht !
Ingo hat ja geschrieben, dass er auch viel Asphalt gefahren ist, da ist das schon realistischer (Ingo: nicht falsch verstehen, ich will deine Leistung nicht entwürdigen !). Und Ingo hat sich ja speziell für den Marathon vorbereitet  Da kann er vielleicht als Messlatte für uns Normalsterbliche dienen, aber nicht als Maßstab  
Aber warte ab, Ingo, ich trainiere jetzt nach Trainingsplan, in Willingen sehen wir uns wieder  
Ich bin gestern einmal sutsche (Puls bis 130) über die Steinhöhe, Landwehr (super fahrbar !) bis Wendisch Evern und dann am Kanal lang. Waren dann runde zwei Stunden mit 50km auf der Uhr und einem leichten Sonnenbrand auf dem Arm  
Jetzt klinke ich mich erstmal wieder aus und gehe auf Dienstreise, wünsche allerseits 'ne schöne Woche und Ingo und Thorsten mit Familys nochmal: Viel Spaß im Süden !

Liebe Grüße, Jörg


----------



## iglg (28. April 2008)

herki schrieb:


> Ingo hat ja geschrieben, dass er auch viel Asphalt gefahren ist, da ist das schon realistischer (Ingo: nicht falsch verstehen, ich will deine Leistung nicht entwürdigen !).



Genau, fast nur Straße/Asphalt - da ist ein 26er Schnitt ja wirklich kein Problem. Und die Statistikdaten sollten auch nicht so verstanden werden, wie toll und schnell ich gefahren bin. Ich wollte halt nur sagen, dass ich deshalb nicht mit Nils und Begleitung fahren wollte, weil ich eben eine zügige Straßenrunde und keine gemütliche Trailausfahrt machen wollte.

Schöne Woche Euch allen : Noch 1x schlafen, dann geht es zum Gardasee


----------



## mucho (28. April 2008)

ohh ihr seid ihr mir alle zu fit... ich muss erstmal wiedre n bisschen abkochen. die vergangenen abiklausuren sind am körper sichtbar. 
naja ich muss wieder aufn trecker...der acker muss gepflügt werden


----------



## .: nils :. (29. April 2008)

wie gern wäre ich jetzt in riva...
guckt euch dieses wetter an! die trails waren gerade trocken und endlich wieder gut fahrbar...   oh man, schade!


----------



## mucho (30. April 2008)

Lexa schrieb:


> Aber viellleicht findent sich ja jemand der eine Tour für nächstes Wochende plant.



hier  
am liebsten wäre mir der Samstag...können wir aber noch besprechen.


----------



## Lexa (30. April 2008)

Hi Jonni.
Ich hoffe Du hast den Abi -Stress gut überstanden und kannst jetzt wieder richtig Spaß am MTB haben!
Vielleicht bekommen wir ja für SONNTAG (Samstag muß ich bis 13.30 Uhr arbeiten) ein paar Leute für eine Tour zusammen. Muß ja kein Rennen werden , setz doch einfach mal wieder einen Link auf die Hauptseite! Bringe auch meine Kumpels Veltins +curuba mit! - muß ja wie gesagt kein Rennen werden! 
Gruss an alle die vielleicht mitfahren
Axel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mucho (2. Mai 2008)

ich hab am montag noch mündliche prüfung. wäre schön wenn es doch samstag nachmittag klappt. wenn sonntag, dann früh morgens und nicht länger als 2/3 Stunden


----------



## Lexa (2. Mai 2008)

Samstag geht leider nicht, Sonntag auch leider erst nachmittags- (Stadtfest  Winsen). Vielleicht das nächste mal. Wünsche dir für deine mündliche Prüfung einen freien, nicht leeren Kopf!!!:daumen:


----------



## iglg (5. Mai 2008)

.: nils :. schrieb:


> wie gern wäre ich jetzt in riva...
> guckt euch dieses wetter an! die trails waren gerade trocken und endlich wieder gut fahrbar...   oh man, schade!



Hallo Lüneburg,

bin wieder da. RIVA war spitze. Wir hatten nur Mittwoch Regen, ab da war es immer trocken und warm. Die Trails waren super fahrbar. Leider hat man immer viel zu wenig Zeit für Touren, wenn man den Marathon mitfährt, aber dieses Mal habe ich trotzdem am Tag vor dem Marathon eine schöne Tour gemacht. 35 km und 1400 hm bei schönstem Wetter. Es war traumhaft.

Die Höhenmeter habe ich natürlich am nächsten Tag beim Marathon gemerkt, aber ich habe trotzdem die Ronda Grande geschafft (88km und 2800 Hm). Die Zeit war zwar nicht berühmt, aber nachdem ich kurz nach dem Abzweig in die große Runde mit Krämpfen zu kämpfen hatte, war ich froh es geschafft zu haben. Die Bedingungen waren traumhaft und das verlängerte Wochenende hat wieder riesig Spaß gemacht. Schade, dass man immer fast allein dabei ist.   Also Jungs : Jetzt schon für das nächste Jahr planen. Riva ist immer eine Reise wert.

PS. Fahren wir morgen ? Ich bin soooo motiviert


----------



## herki (5. Mai 2008)

...wie schon am Telefon gesagt: Hut ab ! 
88km und 2800 hm ist schon 'ne hausnummer   die zeit ist dabei doch zweitrangig, der spaß zählt, und das ganze zu schaffen, ist doch erfolg genug !
o.k., morgen abend steht, volles Programm incl. Landwehr (momentan super zu fahren !)  
Das Tempo gerne ein bisschen moderat, da ich momentan vor allem im GA-Bereich was machen möchte - ist ja auch für deine regeneration nur von vorteil   Ansonsten kannst du ja ab und zu mal auf mich warten   

Also morgen 18:30 alte Stelle ?
Ich freu mich !

Liebe Grüße, Jörg


----------



## iglg (5. Mai 2008)

herki schrieb:


> o.k., morgen abend steht, volles Programm incl. Landwehr (momentan super zu fahren !)
> Das Tempo gerne ein bisschen moderat, da ich momentan vor allem im GA-Bereich was machen möchte - ist ja auch für deine regeneration nur von vorteil   Ansonsten kannst du ja ab und zu mal auf mich warten
> 
> Also morgen 18:30 alte Stelle ?
> ...



Ich "krieg'" hier langsam so einen Ruf..... 

Ich warte nicht, ich fahre hinter Euch her !

Ich freue mich auf eine schöne Runde auf trockenen Lüneburg-Wegen.

Ich hab' in Riva übrigens unsere beiden Alpencross-Guides getroffen.

Bis morgen abend dann (so ca. 18.30 cum tempore )

lg Ingo


----------



## schappi (7. Mai 2008)

ich auch


----------



## iglg (13. Mai 2008)

Heute abend biken ! Wetter sieht gut aus, hell ist es inzwischen ja auch.

Jonni, Dein Abi ist ja nun gelaufen, da kannst Du ja mal wieder mitkommen ?

1830 an der Tanke ?


----------



## mucho (13. Mai 2008)

muss bis 18.00/19.00 aufm Feld arbeiten und für den Abend bin ich schon verplant...
morgen??


----------



## iglg (13. Mai 2008)

mucho schrieb:


> muss bis 18.00/19.00 aufm Feld arbeiten und für den Abend bin ich schon verplant...
> morgen??



Für mich muss es leider heute sein, weil ich morgen wg. eines Leistenbruches operiert werde und dann wohl erstmal etwas länger von der "Bike-Bildfläche" verschwinde.

Bis demnächst dann mal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mucho (18. Mai 2008)

nächsten sonntag ist stevens-marathon in altenau...
axel und ich sind wahrscheinlich dabei!
wer noch?


----------



## iglg (18. Mai 2008)

mucho schrieb:


> nächsten sonntag ist stevens-marathon in altenau...
> axel und ich sind wahrscheinlich dabei!
> wer noch?



Leider nicht ! Sportverbot nach OP ist da noch nicht vorbei. Bin schon froh, wenn ich in Willingen mitfahren kann 
Viel Spaß und Erfolg


----------



## .: nils :. (21. Mai 2008)

juhu - ja, mich gibt es noch.

und all jenen unter euch, die sich jetzt vielleicht fragen, warum ich in letzter zeit nicht von meinen ausflügen berichtete und die glauben, ich sei faul geowrden, kann ich nur sagen. stimmt und stimmt auch nicht...
ich bin quasi zur faulheit gezwungen, da mein bike mich nichtmehr wirklich lässt. es ist schon wieder in der werkstatt  und so, wie ich es heute morgen abgab, werde ich es nicht wiedersehen   
der rahmen wird getauscht, da die hauptlager der schwinge am sattelrohr (oder sagen wir besser deren aufnahmen) hin sind - wohl ein fabrikationsfehler.
ich habe es gemerkt, als ich das rad an der kurbel hielt und dann schüttelte. dabei bewegte sich der gesamte hinterbau. ein freund von mir machte mich darauf aufmerksam. zuerst vermuteten wir noch, es seien vielleicht die lager selbst (was nach etwas mehr als 13 monaten auch schon reichlich früh gewesen wäre), aber heute mittag kam der anruf aus hh, dass ich wohl nen neuen rahmen kriege...
man man man... und das so kurz vorm bike-festival in willingen. bin mal gespannt, ob das bike bis dahin wieder hier ist und was es dann für ein bike ist.

habt ihr erfahrungen mit rahmentauschen? was für nen rahmen kriegt man da wohl? es wäre mir ja wichtig, entweder den gleichen oder aber einen 2008er zu bekommen. ich bin jedenfalls doll gespannt und recht stinkig, dass ich mitten im auftakt der saison nicht biken kann.

naja. beste grüße und gute genesung an ingo
nils


----------



## herki (21. Mai 2008)

mucho schrieb:


> nächsten sonntag ist stevens-marathon in altenau...
> axel und ich sind wahrscheinlich dabei!
> wer noch?



nee, ich wohl auch nicht.
mein töchterchen gibt am samstag ihre erste fete, zusammen mit und bei einer freundin. da müssen wir dann am sonntag den zeltabbau-aufräum-und alleswiederinordnungbring-dienst ableisten.

viel spaß und erfolg !

@nils: drücke die daumen, dass der rahmentausch schnell und problemlos klappt ! hast du vor, in willingen auch den marathon mitzufahren ?

gruß, jörg


----------



## iglg (22. Mai 2008)

Mensch, dann sind wir in Willingen ja fast schon eine Fraktion !

Ich freue mich schon, auch wenn es durch meinen Trainingsausfall wohl wieder mal nur für die kleine Runde reichen wird.

Aber ist ja wurscht. 

Bis demnächst und danke für die Genesungswünsche.

Heute kommen die Pflaster ab, mal sehen, was die Docs sagen.

Viele Grüße 

Ingo


----------



## .: nils :. (26. Mai 2008)

willingen is nicht drin für mich. was sollte ich da auch, ohne bike...
das wiederzubekommen, kann noch locker 10 tage dauern. und daraus folgt, dass ich dann konditionell im keller nach willingen fahren sollte, was ich nicht tu´n werde. sorry, leudde... nächstes jahr dann vielleicht endlich.

ich will mein rad zurück!  

nils :-/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iglg (26. Mai 2008)

.: nils :. schrieb:


> willingen is nicht drin für mich. was sollte ich da auch, ohne bike...
> das wiederzubekommen, kann noch locker 10 tage dauern. und daraus folgt, dass ich dann konditionell im keller nach willingen fahren sollte, was ich nicht tu´n werde. sorry, leudde... nächstes jahr dann vielleicht endlich.
> 
> ich will mein rad zurück!
> ...



Da gibt es auch die sogenannte "Lütte"-Runde, die schaffst Du aus dem Stand und ohne Training. Außerdem ist das Festival auch ohne Marathon einen Besuch wert.  

So s c h n e l l ist Dein Bikeladen aber nicht, oder täuscht das ? Die haben Dich doch schon mal hängen lassen, oder ? 


@jörg : Lieber Jörg, morgen abend ist mir das zum Biken noch zu früh, aber am Sonntag hätte ich bei gutem Wetter Lust, mal wieder im Harz zu fahren. Was meinst Du, wollen wir da etwas planen ? Was ruhiges für die Kondition, nicht so was ruckeliges, das ist mir noch zu früh.


----------



## herki (26. Mai 2008)

.: nils :. schrieb:


> willingen is nicht drin für mich. was sollte ich da auch, ohne bike...
> das wiederzubekommen, kann noch locker 10 tage dauern. und daraus folgt, dass ich dann konditionell im keller nach willingen fahren sollte, was ich nicht tu´n werde. sorry, leudde... nächstes jahr dann vielleicht endlich.
> 
> ich will mein rad zurück!
> ...




...schade, aber Ingo hat Recht: die Lütte Runde ist sicher auch so zu schaffen, es sei denn Du hast Ambitionen auf die ersten Plätze   Der Spaßfaktor auf dem Festival ist allemal gegeben. Und wenn man sich nur die angstfreien Downhiller anguckt, das ist schon witzig genug.
Und die Kondition kann man z.B. auch per Joggen aufrecht erhalten ! Die Ausrede zählt also nicht richtig  



iglg schrieb:


> @jörg : Lieber Jörg, morgen abend ist mir das zum Biken noch zu früh, aber am Sonntag hätte ich bei gutem Wetter Lust, mal wieder im Harz zu fahren. Was meinst Du, wollen wir da etwas planen ? Was ruhiges für die Kondition, nicht so was ruckeliges, das ist mir noch zu früh.



Na das hört sich doch gut an ! Bis jetzt haben wir Sonntag nichts vor,  dann halte ich den mal frei  
Wir sollten dann versuchen, eine schöne lange Tour mit einigen Höhenmetern zu machen. Ansonsten lohnt sich die Anfahrt in den Harz ja gar nicht richtig  
Das Wetter soll ja wieder richtig knallig werden  
Aber pass bloss auf, dass Du es nicht gleich übertreibst ! Andererseits bist Du ja alt genug und weisst, was Du tust  

Also lass uns in den nächsten Tagen mal quatschen....!

Liebe Grüße, Jörg

P.S.: 
Was können eigentlich unsere Marathon-Teilnehmer berichten  
Ich hab die Ergebnislisten noch nicht studiert, ich muss ja bestimmt nur ganz vorne gucken, oder ?


----------



## mucho (26. Mai 2008)

axel und ich waren gestern im harz und sind beide in altenau ein schönes rennen gefahren...
die strecke hatte es in sich und aufm hardtail telweise echt hart 
eine abzweigung war leider nicht genau beschildert und so habe ich mich mit einer kleinen gruppe verfahren, was wir aber nach 500-600m gemerkt haben...in der zweiten runde wars dann abgesperrt und mit schild versehen.
ergebnis:
platz 88 (3.57)
platz 110 (4.09)
(@axel: wir sind im endergebnis noch einen aufgerückt)

ich werde am 22. Juni den Trengade Marathon fahren: http://www.wsv.harz.de/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=125&Itemid=90


----------



## iglg (26. Mai 2008)

mucho schrieb:


> ich werde am 22. Juni den Trengade Marathon fahren: http://www.wsv.harz.de/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=125&Itemid=90



Oh, Jonni hat "Blut geleckt". Schön! 

Da der Trenga.de-Marathon ja eine Woche nach Willingen kommt, weiß ich noch nicht, ob ich da auch fahre. In meinem Alter sind 2 Rennen so kurz hintereinander ja schon kritisch )Mal sehen, eigentlich sollte man die Nordmarathons ja unterstützen, aber die Strecke in Clausthal ist nicht soo toll.
Ich bin da 2x gefahren (1x mit Jörg, gell) und ich habe da immer einen völlig nutzlosen Anstieg vor einer Verpflegungstation, den kein Mensch fahren kann, in Erinnerung . 
Im Start/Zielbereich war es auch immer nicht so toll, deshalb musst Du die Hansestadt Lüneburg wohl eher allein vertreten.


@jörg 

Auf Höhenmeter und Strecke ohne Wiegetritt, schön im Sattel, hätte ich Lust. Das traue ich mir auch zu, denn da wird der Bauch ja nicht belastet. Ich teste Freitag mal eine leichte Rennrad-Runde und dann gebe ich das go. Wenn nicht, fahren wir halt was in der Nähe, ok ?
lg Ingo

Ingo


----------



## herki (27. Mai 2008)

iglg schrieb:


> @jörg
> 
> Auf Höhenmeter und Strecke ohne Wiegetritt, schön im Sattel, hätte ich Lust. Das traue ich mir auch zu, denn da wird der Bauch ja nicht belastet. Ich teste Freitag mal eine leichte Rennrad-Runde und dann gebe ich das go. Wenn nicht, fahren wir halt was in der Nähe, ok ?
> lg Ingo
> ...



jawohl, so machen wir das   Auch die HaBes geben ja was her....

Mit dem Clausthal-Trenga-Marathon verbinde ich spontan: heiß (morgens um 10:00 Uhr waren da schon 25°C) - teuer (Kuchen am Start muss man extra zahlen, bei dem Startgeld....) - anstrengend - zu schnell angefangen - schlecht vorbereitet - öde Strecke - schnelles Feld. 
Aber wenn man Lust hat, sich in einem starken Feld zu messen, ist der sicher o.k.

CU, Jörg


----------



## .: nils :. (27. Mai 2008)

iglg schrieb:


> [...] So s c h n e l l ist Dein Bikeladen aber nicht, oder täuscht das ? Die haben Dich doch schon mal hängen lassen, oder ? [...]



nein, *die* waren schon recht fix, im vorfeld aber lange mit terminen ausgebucht. saisonstart eben. trek deutschland hat da etwas länger gebraucht, weil die momentan wohl nicht ganz hinterher kommen, was die nachfrage nach rädern betrifft.
*
ABER:* heute morgen riefen sie an und wollten mir mitteilen, was trek deutschland zum rahmen und dem austausch sagt. und jetzt haltet euch fest!
wenn alles so läuft, wie man es mir heute morgen mitgeteilt hat, dann bekomme ich als austauschrahmen samt schwinge für mein ex 6 aus 2007 ein *nagelneues rahmenkit des ex 9 aus 2008* mit neuem fox dämpfer direkt aus den staaten!!! 
das ist mal richtig, richtig geil!!! (wenns so kommt)
der kleine haken ist die lieferzeit von mindestens zwei wochen, aber bei dem deal kann ich das dann locker verschmerzen.
und jetzt kommt ihr!

lieben gruß an die gemeinde
nils


----------



## Lexa (2. Juni 2008)

in meinem Alter braucht man an Regeneration schon etwas länger.
Deshalb erst jetzt: 
*Glückwunsch Jonni, super Marathon gefahren.* 
Wie Dir auch immer wieder im Forum empfohlen wird , ein Fully ist bequemer, vergiss es. 
*Du bist ein Racer*!


----------



## .: nils :. (4. Juni 2008)

oh mann....
wann wird diese warterei endlich ein ende nehmen???
so ein hammer wetter und ich hab kein bike. ich sehe es schon kommen: wenn das colle teil dann endlich da ist, wird das wetter unwiderruflich schlecht. es wird regnen und schneien - von juni bis märz... 


by the way: was ist mit euch, männer? hier ists gaaaanz schön still geworden. nennt man das das sommerloch oder seid ihr etwa faul geworden? 

seid gegrüßt
nils (ohne bike)


----------



## herki (4. Juni 2008)

.: nils :. schrieb:


> by the way: was ist mit euch, männer? hier ists gaaaanz schön still geworden. nennt man das das sommerloch oder seid ihr etwa faul geworden?
> 
> seid gegrüßt
> nils (ohne bike)



...sommerloch ? faul geworden ? nee, irgendwie ist momentan individual-training angesagt, ingo war auf eis gelegt, mich hat der job stark erwischt, und die verbliebene zeit wird möglichst nach trainingsplan genutzt. da bleibt nicht mehr viel zeit für's forum  
auch kommendes wochenende bin ich nicht da, muss mal sehen, dass ich mein bike mitkriege und im teutoburger wald ne runde drehe.
dann kommt schon das willingen-wochenende, und so geht es munter weiter.
aber wir werden sicher diesen sommer noch 'ne tour zusammen hinkriegen, das wär doch gelacht !

cu, liebe grüße, jörg


----------



## iglg (4. Juni 2008)

.: nils :. schrieb:


> oh mann....
> wann wird diese warterei endlich ein ende nehmen???
> so ein hammer wetter und ich hab kein bike. ich sehe es schon kommen: wenn das colle teil dann endlich da ist, wird das wetter unwiderruflich schlecht. es wird regnen und schneien - von juni bis märz...



Na wenn das so ist : Hoffentlich lassen die sich Zeit bis Mitte August 
Dann haben wir unsere Highlights Willingen, Training im Harz und Alpencross bei schönem Wetter erlebt. Das wäre ja schön 

Aber Du hast Recht, es ist ziemlich still hier. Ich war ja nun 3 Wochen etwas kaltgestellt, weil ich nach meiner Leisten-OP 2 Wochen Bikeverbot hatte und ich in der 3. Woche noch zu feige war.
Bin heute zum ersten Mal wieder im Gelände gewesen. 1 1/2 Stunden mit Torsten, leichte Runde. Der Test war gut und nun geht es wieder los.

Wahrscheinlich trainieren hier alle heimlich für den großen Showdown  

Was ist denn jetzt Nils, kommst Du auch nach Willingen ? Ich leihe Dir ein Bike: GT Teramoto, hardtail mit V-Brakes. Damit bin ich 2 Jahre lang die kleine Runde (nicht die neue Lütte) in Willingen und diverse andere Marathons gefahren.
Wie gesagt : Willingen ist eine Reise Wert....

Bis später

Ingo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## .: nils :. (5. Juni 2008)

nur, damit nicht der falsche eindruck entsteht:
da ich ursprünglich aus der umgebung von paderborn komme, schon einige jahre meiner jugend mit radsport verbrachte und das sauerland quasi um die ecke ist, war ich natürlich schon sehr häufig auf dem bikefestival. aber gefahren bin ich da eben noch nicht, das stimmt.
und dass ihr mir sogar ein bike leihen wollt, finde ich ja genial und das ehrt mich sehr - dafür schon mal vielen dank.

aber bisher sieht es so aus, dass ich sogar evtl doch zum bikefestival fahre - *evtl!!! *- aber auf keinen fall um dort den marathon (in teilen) zu fahren. Wenn ich meinen ersten Marathon angehe, dann ist mir sehr wichtig, dass ich das auf meinem baby tu´ und dass ich entsprechend vorbereitet bin. und beides ist momentan nicht machbar - zeitlich nicht und vom material her kennt ihr ja die story!

sollte ich jedoch hinfahren, sage ich rechtzeitig bescheid und dann feuer´ ich euch auch an - versprochen!
evtl könnten wir zusammen fahren? dann kann man sich den sprit teilen 
ich muss zwar nach salzkotten dann, weil ich dort billiger penne, aber das kann man ja klären...

nils


----------



## .: nils :. (6. Juni 2008)

leute, ich habe da eine idee:

was haltet ihr hiervon: klick mich

als ehemaliger aktiver motorsportler und immernoch begeisterter zuschauer habe ich eine ganz besondere beziehung zu dieser legendären rennstrecke und würde dort gern teilnehmen.
könntet ihr euch vorstellen, dort als team mit mir zu starten? und vor allem: hättet ihr lust auf diesen *spaß*?

nils


----------



## iglg (7. Juni 2008)

Da muss ich mal drüber schlafen. Ist bestimmt mal eine Herausforderung und ein tolles Event,

aber es ist auch 

- weit
-teuer
-schwer

 -erfordert dann wohl eine teure, gute Lampe, 

- es ist 3 Wochen nach unserem Alpencross.

Also : Ich denke zumindest mal drüber nach, einen Reiz hat es ja schon. 

Gruß

Ingo


----------



## stumpjumpy (8. Juni 2008)

hi Zusammen,

bin ich einem von Euch heute nachmittag auf unserem Hometrail Deutsch Evern - Bienenbüttel begegnet - es war so 16.00 Uhr?
Wenn ja, dann ein nachträgliches Hallo!
Der Trail wächst ja immer mehr zu, aber macht jedes mal wieder Fun, finde ich...
Dirk


----------



## iglg (8. Juni 2008)

Hallo Dirk,

also ich war es nicht. Bin heute Vormittag unterwegs gewesen und für den Trail war leider keine Zeit, weil die Familie rief. Tja, die Natur holt sich Ihren Teil zurück. Bin Mittwoch die Landwehr von der Steinhöhe nach Deutsch Evern gefahren, und die war auch ganz schön zugewachsen...

Wann fahren wir denn mal zusammen ?

Viele Grüße


Ingo


----------



## mucho (8. Juni 2008)

ich wars auch nicht...bin gestern von der abifahrt zurück und traue mich nicht vor mittwoch wieder aufs rad


----------



## herki (9. Juni 2008)

Moin moin, 

nee, ich war gestern nicht mit dem Radl los - leider. Dafür war ich gestern morgen joggenderweise in der alten Heimat (Teutoburger Wald) unterwegs, das war Höhenmeter-Training zu Fuß vom Feinsten   Geschätzt und gefühlt waren von den 90 Minuten Laufzeit  runde 60 Minuten (teilweise steil) bergauf, und das bestätigen mir heute auch meine Oberschenkel  

Aber was solls, hat irre Spaß gemacht, iPod im Ohr, geniales Wetter und tolle Landschaft, danach ein lecker Frühstück, was will man mehr  

@Ingo: Hast du mal in wetter.de o.ä. geguckt, die Vorhersage für Willingen ist ja mal wieder typisch für das Bike-Festival  

Also, vergess Schal und Mütze nicht, die Starttemperatur geht garantiert wieder Richtung 4°C (...Susanne ist ja mit am Start, die kann uns die Wärmedecken abnehmen   )

Bis morgen abend, oder ?

CU, Jörg


----------



## iglg (9. Juni 2008)

herki schrieb:


> @Ingo: Hast du mal in wetter.de o.ä. geguckt, die Vorhersage für Willingen ist ja mal wieder typisch für das Bike-Festival
> 
> Also, vergess Schal und Mütze nicht, die Starttemperatur geht garantiert wieder Richtung 4°C (...Susanne ist ja mit am Start, die kann uns die Wärmedecken abnehmen   )
> 
> ...



Ich weiß auch nicht, wahrscheinlich bestraft der liebe Gott Willingen immer mit schlechtem Wetter zum Bikefestival, weil die Willinger das lasterhafte Leben so fördern. Hoffen wir mal darauf, das Wettervorhersagen für mehr als 5 Tage ja eh nicht funktionieren....

Ansonsten wird halt alles eingepackt, was wärmt und ich muss wohl den Gasfüllstand des Reisemobils checken, weil wohl die Standheizung in Betrieb muss 

Aber auch bei meiner 9. Willingenteilnahme wird mich das Wetter nicht abhalten.
(klingt nach Pfeifen im Walde, oder?)

Bis morgen abend.

Ingo


----------



## .: nils :. (9. Juni 2008)

moinsen. 
na, da haben wir ja endlich wieder leben im board. 

also wir waren im wilschenbruch zu der Zeit. ich ohne Bike, aber aufm cityrad - mein Po hat sich gut bedankt  ), meine mitbewohnerin jedoch war - im roten trikot und mit Bike - an meiner weite. wir könnten es gewesen sein...  

nicht mehr lange, jungs - nicht mehr lange! morgen sind die prophezeiten zwei wochen rum, am freitag 13 werktage! Vielleicht ist der liebe gott nicht nur dj sondern auch biker und hat ein einsehen, wie ich hier ohne bike leide und es kommt zum we...
es ist ja schon so weit, dass ich ne trailtour mit nem cityrad mache ... 

der nils


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herki (10. Juni 2008)

Das ist die Vorhersage für den Marathon-Samstag:

WILLINGEN    Samstag, 14.6.08 

WETTER   
Höchsttemperatur   10°  (7°)  
Tiefsttemperatur   4°  (-1°)  

WIND   
Tempo/Böen   22 / 41 km/h  
Windrichtung   W 

SONNE    
Sonnenscheindauer  3 h 30 min   
Sonnenaufgang  05:10   
Sonnenuntergang  21:42   

NIEDERSCHLAG   
Menge  3 - 5 l/qm   
Risiko  89 %   
Luftfeuchtigkeit  67 %   

 *******************************

Hat jemand vielleicht 'ne angenehmere Wettervorhersage ?

... aber ich versuch ja immer noch was positives zu sehen:
Mir persönlich liegt es eher, bei kälterem Wetter zu fahren.
Aber bei gefühlten -1°C  --> 

Aber was soll's, nur die Harten usw. ....  Zähne zusammenklappern und durch !

CU, Jörg


----------



## herki (10. Juni 2008)

.: nils :. schrieb:


> leute, ich habe da eine idee:
> 
> was haltet ihr hiervon: klick mich
> 
> ...



Hi Nils, 
ich hab mir die Seite eben mal angeguckt.
Ist bestimmt 'n irrer Spaß, aber mit Sicherheit auch nicht zu unterschätzen !
Und wie Ingo schon geschrieben hat, ist es kurz nach dem Alpencross, kostet doch auch 'ne Stange Geld und sollte auch sicherlich gut vorbereitet sein.

Sorry für die direkte Frage: Traust du dir das mit deinem Augen-Handicap zu ? Gerade ein Nightride mit der doch sehr eingeschränkten Ausleuchtung stellt eine große Herausforderung an die Konzentration und die Reaktionsgeschwindigkeit dar. Und gerade nachts kommt sicherlich der Mann mit dem Hammer.....
Aber das müssen wir ja auch nicht hier weiter ausführen, vielleicht ergibt sich ja demnächst mal wieder eine gemeinsame Tour ?!

Liebe Grüße, Jörg


----------



## iglg (10. Juni 2008)

herki schrieb:


> Hat jemand vielleicht 'ne angenehmere Wettervorhersage ?
> 
> 
> CU, Jörg



Nee, nur die Hoffnung, dass diesmal wahr ist, dass Wettervorhersage für mehr als 5 Tage Kaffeesatzleserei ist. 

Aber ich fürchte auch, dass wir die Winterausrüstung nehmen müssen.

Und da wir das ja freiwillig machen, bleibt immer noch die Möglichkeit, sich Samstag Morgen um 6.00 einfach auf die andere Seite zu legen und den Schlafsack bis ans Kinn zu ziehen 

Aber ich hoffe, das muss nicht sein.

Liebe Grüße bis heute abend (beim vllt. bis auf weiteres letzten Biken in kurzer Hose )


----------



## .: nils :. (10. Juni 2008)

ihr armen hunde... ihr tut mir jetzt schon leid 

nochmal zum ring und deiner "direkten frage", jörg:
diese frage ist vollkommen berechtigt und ich finde gut, dass du sie stellst, denn das zeigt, dass du mich und dieses handicap ernst nimmst. auch ich habe mir diese frage schon gestellt und nach antworten gesucht. zwei habe ich bisher gefunden.
zum einen starten wir ja als team, das bedeutet ja, dass nicht ständig alle fahren können, müssen, werden oder wollen. so dass man ja unter sich ausmachen kann, dass ich vielleicht nicht in der stockfinsteren nacht fahre, dafür aber jemand, der es sich zutraut und ich dafür bei tageslicht mehr unterwegs bin.
die andere antwort sieht bisher so aus, dass ich mir schon viel zugetraut habe und auch immer wieder versuche, nen schritt weiter zu gehen und noch eins draufzusetzen. warum also nicht auch dabei? wir müssen ja nicht gewinnen - man kanns auch einfach den umständen entsprechend langsam(er) angehen.

und zum termin: wenn nicht in 2008, dann in 2009! wir sollten es nicht überstürzen und ich bin mittlerweile auch der meinung, dass *ich* vielleicht vorher mal nen marathon gefahren sein sollte, bevor ich mich an sowas ran wage. und wenn wir´s dann für 2009 mal anvisieren, habe ich trainingszeit und wir ein ziel 
wir schnacken mal drüber.

ich drück euch für´s wochenend-wetter die daumen!!!
nils


----------



## herki (10. Juni 2008)

iglg schrieb:


> Und da wir das ja freiwillig machen, bleibt immer noch die Möglichkeit, sich Samstag Morgen um 6.00 einfach auf die andere Seite zu legen und den Schlafsack bis ans Kinn zu ziehen



... ja was'n hier los  
fahr'n wir auf'n kindergeburtstag oder was ?
das pfeifen im walde ist vorbei, jetzt wird einer auf dicke hose gemacht und so langsam das kriegsgeheul angestimmt  
kneifen gilt nicht mehr, seit der bezahlung ist da nix mehr mit freiwillig  
ansonsten gibt es mindestens 10 röckchen-punkte !

und sollte es wirklich soooo kalt werden, haben die an den verpflegungsstellen ja wohl 'n glühwein, grog oder punsch, ansonsten heisst es einfach hinterher 

cu, jörg

....oh, ich glaub ich muss mir noch langfingrige Handschuhe kaufen, und die schutzbleche darf ich auch nicht vergessen...


----------



## iglg (11. Juni 2008)

herki schrieb:


> ... ja was'n hier los
> fahr'n wir auf'n kindergeburtstag oder was ?
> das pfeifen im walde ist vorbei, jetzt wird einer auf dicke hose gemacht und so langsam das kriegsgeheul angestimmt
> kneifen gilt nicht mehr, seit der bezahlung ist da nix mehr mit freiwillig
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## .: nils :. (16. Juni 2008)

erfahrungsbericht, erfahrungsbericht, erfahrungsbericht!!!
wie war es in willingen??? wetter, bedingungen, startfeld, teilnehmer? messe? - ich bin schon sooooooooooooooooo gespannt! 

nebenei: ich bin immernoch rad-los...

nils


----------



## herki (16. Juni 2008)

.: nils :. schrieb:


> erfahrungsbericht, erfahrungsbericht, erfahrungsbericht!!!
> wie war es in willingen??? wetter, bedingungen, startfeld, teilnehmer? messe? - ich bin schon sooooooooooooooooo gespannt!
> 
> nebenei: ich bin immernoch rad-los...
> ...



...tja mein Lieber, was soll ich sagen: nächstes Jahr ab nach Willingen und selber guckst du   - ach was: selber mitfahren  

nee, jetzt im ernst und ohne spaß: toll war's 

das wetter hat sich dezent zurück gehalten, das heisst es war überwiegend trocken, wenige ganz kurze schauer kamen mal runter, die aber von deutlich längeren sonnen-abschnitten wieder wett gemacht wurden. 
die strecke war aber erstaunlicherweise nicht so versifft wie im letzten jahr, während des marathons hat es überhaupt nicht geregnet.
einzig der letzte steile anstieg über einen langgezogenen wurzeltrail war grenzwertig. im letzten jahr musste ich da hochschieben, weil a) der trail noch matschiger war und b) viele leute vor mir schon mit dem schieben angefangen hatten und sich deshalb alles staute. 
dieses jahr habe ich es geschafft, da hochzufahren, puls am anschlag, und bin auch ein paarmal fast weggerutscht. das lag aber wohl eher daran, dass mein hinterrad ziemlich abgefahren ist.
insgesamt war die stimmung etwas gedämpfter als im letzten jahr, es waren nach meinem gefühl nicht soviele zuschauer da. ob das am doch recht kühlen wetter lag ? ich meine auch, das im letzten jahr mehr marathonis am start waren, habe aber noch keine zahlen gesehen.
ein paar stamm-anfeuerer haben uns an einigen markanten stellen auch dieses jahr wieder hochgepusht - ein tolles gefühl !

persönlich bin ich mit meinem ergebnis sehr gut zufrieden: 40. platz (zeit: 2:39) von 221 teilnehmern in meiner klasse der alten säcke (...genannt "master" )
ingo hatte mir freundlicherweise seinen startplatz im block A überlassen, da er selber nicht teilnehmen konnte - schade !

nachmittags haben wir uns dann noch ein paar downhill-läufe angeguckt -wahnsinn. und wenn man das so sieht, bekommt man immer wieder bestätigt, daß die jungs und mädels wohl durch einen genetischen defekt einfach kein angstzenrum mehr haben können  
anschließend war noch eine dirt-vorführung - klasse, was die jungs da mit ihren rädern anstellen  
und da es dann doch sehr kalt war, haben wir uns alles weitere geschenkt und sind 'n happen essen gegangen.

gestern hat mein sohnemann bei der scott junior-trophy mitgemacht und den 8. platz unter 29 teilnehmern belegt - anschließend war er total kaputt, aber auch ziemlich stolz (...berechtigterweise, wie papa findet  )

danach gab es noch einen happen zu essen, dann haben wir eingepackt und uns auf den weg gemacht.

die messe war interessant, aber wenn man ein schnäppchen machen will, ist man da falsch. wenn man einfach nette leute treffen oder sich vom bunten treiben mitreißen lassen will, ist man da sehr richtig. oder wenn man sich nach einem neuen bike umsieht, hat man da natürlich die gesamte palette aller prospekte auf einem schlag.

ja, und jetzt muss ich mal wieder arbeiten, am besten ist sowieso, man fährt da selber hin  

cu, jörg

@ingo: nächstes jahr gibt es gute chancen, dass wir gemeinsam im block A starten: Gardasee ist "genehmigt"


----------



## iglg (17. Juni 2008)

herki schrieb:


> ...tja mein Lieber, was soll ich sagen: nächstes Jahr ab nach Willingen und selber guckst du   - ach was: selber mitfahren
> 
> nee, jetzt im ernst und ohne spaß: toll war's
> 
> ...



Der Virus breitet sich aus... 

Bis heute abend


----------



## iglg (18. Juni 2008)

Das war ja mal wieder eine schöne Runde, bei der alles dabei war : Trails auf der Steinhöhe und auf dem ersten Teil der Landwehr von Lüneburg nach Wendisch Evern und dann eine schnelle Verbindungsetappe auf forstautobahnähnlichem Fahrweg (der Sand war allerdings eher heidewegähnlich) nach Bienenbüttel und dann über den Ilmenau-Trail zurück Richtung Tiergarten. Hier sind wir dann auf jonni und arend getroffen, die gerade über die Holzbrücke über den Bach schieben wollten (warum eigentlich, die Brücke war doch trocken und in der Richtung kann man das doch fahren ) Gemeinsam ging es dann den Trail zurück, bevor wir dann noch die bekannten Schleifen im Tiergarten und Richtung Häcklingen/Rettmer gedreht haben.

Nach nicht ganz 3 Stunden waren es bei mir etwa 62 km. Das war eine schöne Runde bei tollem Wetter. Meine Leiste hat es ganz gut gehalten und hat nur etwas gezwickt. Es geht voran. Biken kann ja sooo schön sein 

Auf dem 7-Brücken-Trail ist uns ein Biker entgegengekommen, bei dem Jörg und ich uns nicht sicher waren, ob das vllt. der *Nils* war ?? 

Und *@stumpjumpy*, warst Du das, der uns im Tiergarten kurz hinter dem Wanderparkplatz bei der Roten Schleuse entgegengekommen ist ?
*Wann fahren wir denn mal zusammen ?*  


Wie gesagt, das war eine schöne Tour. Freue mich schon auf mehr davon


----------



## stumpjumpy (18. Juni 2008)

Hey Ingo,

genau das wollt ich Euch auch fragen, ob Ihr das wart im Tiergarten vor dem Parkplatz - dann haben wir uns ja endlich mal getroffen....

Ich hab immer ein "Planungsproblem": Da ich neben dem Büro diverse Abendveranstakltungen habe und auch die Familie ihr Recht "einfordert", starte ich meine Touren meist recht spontan, sowohl von der Dauer als auch vom Termin.
Wahrscheinlich ist es am besten, ich versuche mir auch den Dienstag Abend mal grundsätzlich frei zu halten, sodass ich mal zu Euch stoßen kann.
Wobei 3 Stunden nach einem Arbeitstag schon ne Leistung sind..

Dirk


----------



## herki (18. Juni 2008)

stumpjumpy schrieb:


> Wobei 3 Stunden nach einem Arbeitstag schon ne Leistung sind..
> 
> Dirk



...klar ist das 'ne Leistung, aber den Streß eines Arbeitstages abends beim Biken in Bewegung umsetzen - was gibt es schöneres (...o.k., eine sache fällt mir noch ein  ) und gesünderes ?

cu, jörg


----------



## iglg (18. Juni 2008)

stumpjumpy schrieb:


> Hey Ingo,
> 
> genau das wollt ich Euch auch fragen, ob Ihr das wart im Tiergarten vor dem Parkplatz - dann haben wir uns ja endlich mal getroffen....



Na ja, zumindest gesehen . Beim nächsten Mal wird angehalten 



stumpjumpy schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich ist es am besten, ich versuche mir auch den Dienstag Abend mal grundsätzlich frei zu halten, sodass ich mal zu Euch stoßen kann.
> Wobei 3 Stunden nach einem Arbeitstag schon ne Leistung sind..
> 
> Dirk




Genau ! So haben wir das auch gemacht. Deshalb haben wir den festen Termin fixiert, damit sich andere Geschäfts- und Familientermine frühzeitig danach richten können. Das heisst ja nicht, dass wir immer auf den Dienstag bestehen, denn wenn wir einen Terminkonflikt haben oder wenn es junge Hunde regnet, sagen wir das Dienstags-Biken halt kurz ab, aber der Termin ist halt erst einmal ein Pflock im Terminkalender.
D.h. wenn meine Frau einen Termin für uns gemeinsam macht, weiss Sie, dass der Dienstag erstmal für mein Biken belegt ist und nur wenn es nicht anders geht, wird das Biken ausnahmsweise überschrieben.

Das klappt eigentlich ganz gut bei Jörg und mir.

Versuch es einfach mal.

Und wg. der Kilometer : Normal fahren wir so 2 bis 2 1/4 Stunden, in denen dann etwa 40 bis 45 km zusammenkommen. Aber gestern war das Wetter halt so schön und später zu viert hat es auch richtig Spaß gemacht. Da haben wir dann noch die eine oder andere Schleife drangehängt. Es ist ja auch schön lange hell. Und weil Jörg und ich ja immer unseren Alpencross Ende Juli vor Augen haben, drückt das Trainingsgewissen halt  

Also, bis nächsten Dienstag ????


----------



## .: nils :. (18. Juni 2008)

oh man... ihr seid echt zu beneiden.
um die frage zu beantworten: ich wär´s gern gewesen, war´s aber leider nicht - obwohl ich den sieben-brücken-trail ja ehrlich total geil finde und den gern fahre. *aber ohne bike???*

es ist zum verzweifeln - seit dem 21. mai bin ich bikelos und mittlerweile echt genervt. wär ich mal mit kaputtem lager weitergefahren....
mittlerweile ist es mir echt beinahe egal, was für´n rahmen sie mir geben, hauptsache ich kann wieder fahren. ohne flachs: meine konzentrationsfähigkeit ist eingeschränkt und ich sitze quasi auf dem telefon voller hoffnung...   und das in der klausurenvorbereitung.

nils


----------



## iglg (18. Juni 2008)

.: nils :. schrieb:


> oh man... ihr seid echt zu beneiden.
> um die frage zu beantworten: ich wär´s gern gewesen, war´s aber leider nicht - obwohl ich den sieben-brücken-trail ja ehrlich total geil finde und den gern fahre. *aber ohne bike???*
> 
> es ist zum verzweifeln - seit dem 21. mai bin ich bikelos und mittlerweile echt genervt. wär ich mal mit kaputtem lager weitergefahren....
> ...




Juristisch gesehen hilft es manchmal, Fristen zu setzen : Und dann bei Überschreitung : Rücktritt vom Kauf mit Geld zurück. So macht mancher Kunde das üblicherweise beim Autokauf. Das Gewährleistungsrecht gilt aber natürlich auch für den Bikekauf.

Die scheinen sich ja nicht gerade mit Ruhm zu bekleckern


----------



## .: nils :. (18. Juni 2008)

tja...
ich weiss es auch nicht mehr. einerseits kann ich ihnen nicht böse sein oder einen vorwurf machen, denn hätten sie den rahmen von trek schon erhalten, hätte ich wohl sicherlich auch mein bike schon. da bin ich mir wirklich sehr sicher, denn termine haben sie bisher immer eingehalten.
aber andererseits komme ich als kunde von fahrrad denfeld (bad homburg) und bin einfach einen unglaublich guten kundenservice *inkl.* informationspolitik und zuvorkommender arbeitsweise gewohnt und hier in HH hab ich manchmal echt das gefühl, dass sie keine lust haben, sich mit dir zu befassen. ich mache ihnen keinen direkten vorwurf, denn es kann ja auch die hamburger mentalität sein, ich weiss jedoch sicher, dass sich denfeld den arsch aufreissen würde oder mich zumindest informiert hätte, wenn sich die lieferfrist rausgezögert hätte.
*das* vermisse ich bei msp. über alles andere kann ich nur gutes bei msp sagen.

als ich heuer mit denfeld telefonierte, um mal zu erfragen, wie lange denn sowas im regelfall dauere, bot der chef persönlich mir sogar an, sich bei trek mal zu erkundigen, wenn ich ihm die warranty-nummer zukommen ließe. wisst ihr, *das *nenne ich kundenorientiertes arbeiten und service.

nils :/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iglg (21. Juni 2008)

Nur für die Thread-Analen :
Ich war heute im Harz. Von der Autobahn sah das Wetter erst nicht so gut aus, aber schon nach 10 Minuten (Start war in Lautenthal) konnte ich die Jacke in den Rucksack stopfen und von da an war herrliches Wetter. (Der Rucksack war übrigens ein Alpencross-Tagesetappe-Testrucksack - Alles drin : Trockene Garnitur, Fleecejacke, Regenzeug, Erste-Hilfe-Set und eine volle Trinkblase. Ging gut, der Po hat es verkraftet. Die Tour L4 der Volksbank-Arena hat lt Roadbook 53 km und ca. 1500 hm. Wie bei den bisher gefahrenen Touren galt auch hier : Ohne GPS hat man kaum eine Chance, entspannt den Weg zu finden- Die Ausschilderung ist einfach mies ! Aber mein kleiner Helfer hat mich prima geführt. 
Die Runde : Schön und durchaus für ein Alpencross-Training geeignet. Am Anfang gab es zwar nur Forstautobahnen, aber um den Ort Wildemann herum bis zum Start/Ziel in Lautenthal gab es einige schöne Trails, die für uns Heidjer durchaus fordernd sind.

Dank einiger kurzer "Wegtestungen"  kam ich am Ende auf 63 km und 1460 hm. Was will man mehr. Ein schöner Tag. Schade nur immer, dass der West-Harz so einsam ist: Keine Biker und auch die Orte sind soooo tot. 

Beim nächsten Mal testen wir mal den Ostharz- Wer kommt mit ?

Liebe Grüße

Ingo


----------



## Qbite (21. Juni 2008)

Heyho mal wieder =) =) =) Ich war neulich mal son ein bischen Lauenburg erkunden und da sind mir ein paar echt geil Trails übern Weg gelaufen.. ich poste hier demnächste maln Google-Earthpic rein wo ihr den anfang sehen könnt..  Gruß Alex.

PS: Die Strecke sah so aus, als ob es mal Sinn machen würde weiter Richtung Krümmel zu fahren. Sah echt sehr vielversprechend aus.


----------



## herki (22. Juni 2008)

iglg schrieb:


> Beim nächsten Mal testen wir mal den Ostharz- Wer kommt mit ?



Bin dabei !
28. und 29.6 sowie 6.7. ist noch nichts geplant, da könnte also gut was klappen 

Auf jeden Fall muss ich auch mal einen AlpX-Rucksacktest machen, das macht wohl wirklich Sinn...

Ich wäre gestern gerne mitgefahren, nur musste ich ja "leider" auf eine Geburtstags- und Sonnenwendfeier - und das auch noch bei leckerstem Sommer-Buffet, Live-Musik und prima Wein, Bier und Bowle - ach wie schrecklich 

Gestern nachmittag war ich mit meinem Sohnemann ein bisschen auf der Steinhöhe unterwegs, seit Willingen hat er so'n Virus in sich, baut sich dauernd Sprungrampen und so. Und da haben wir eben mal ein paar Huckelchen im Wald getestet - macht schon Spaß 

Bis Dienstag,
liebe Grüße, Jörg


----------



## herki (22. Juni 2008)

Qbite schrieb:


> Heyho mal wieder =) =) =) Ich war neulich mal son ein bischen Lauenburg erkunden und da sind mir ein paar echt geil Trails übern Weg gelaufen.. ich poste hier demnächste maln Google-Earthpic rein wo ihr den anfang sehen könnt..  Gruß Alex.
> 
> PS: Die Strecke sah so aus, als ob es mal Sinn machen würde weiter Richtung Krümmel zu fahren. Sah echt sehr vielversprechend aus.



Stimmt, man kann da ganz nette Wege fahren, kommt oberhalb Krümmel bis zum Speichersee, kann da ganz gut auf Trails rum und wieder zurück.
Die Wege, die ich gefunden habe, sind aber größtenteils Forstautobahnen....

CU,
Jörg


----------



## iglg (23. Juni 2008)

Ok, dann lass uns mal den 29. fixieren.

Am Samstag haben wir Alfa-Eröffnung und am WE drauf fahre ich mit meiner Familie nach Aachen zum CHIO-Reitturnier.

Dann beten wir mal für gutes Wetter. Dieses WE war es sehr schön im Harz.

Gruß bis morgen

Ingo


----------



## ar->E<-nd (23. Juni 2008)

Moin Moin, na wie schauts!
Wann wollt ihr morgen los, hab ich ne chance, falls ich es schaffe, euch in entgegengesetzter Richtung aufzusammeln, so gegen halb acht wenn ichs schaffe? 
Grüße,
Arend


----------



## herki (24. Juni 2008)

iglg schrieb:


> Ok, dann lass uns mal den 29. fixieren.



...da war mein Frauchen wieder schneller 
Sie hat gestern mit alten Freunden ausgemacht, daß wir sie am Sonntag (29. !) besuchen kommen...
Also wird das nix mit Harz.....
Wie sieht es denn bei dir mit Samstag nachmittag aus, wie lange geht die Alfa-Geschichte denn ? (Oder wird anschließend wieder gefeiert )
Oder Freitag nachmittag, eine Tour in den Sunset in den HaBes  ?

Lass uns heute abend mal das Ganze bequatschen.
Einen schönen Tag, bis nachher "

Liebe Grüße, Jörg


----------



## herki (24. Juni 2008)

ar->E<-nd schrieb:


> Moin Moin, na wie schauts!
> Wann wollt ihr morgen los, hab ich ne chance, falls ich es schaffe, euch in entgegengesetzter Richtung aufzusammeln, so gegen halb acht wenn ichs schaffe?
> Grüße,
> Arend



Hi Arend,

wir starten um 18:45 Uhr an der Shell-Tanke.
Wir können das Ganze ja so timen, das wir gegen 19:45 Uhr am Elbe-Seitenkanal von der Steinhöhe Richtung Eisenbahnbrücke Wendisch Evern fahren. Wenn Du uns da entgegenkommst, treffen wir uns sicher.

Schick einfach 'ne SMS, ob du es schaffst oder nicht !

Bis dann,
Jörg


----------



## .: nils :. (28. Juni 2008)

wah - heute endlich mal wieder den ilmenau-trail fewsehen - von der wasserseite aus. wenn ich schon nicht biken kann, dann mache ich halt anderen sport und so fuhr ich heute kajak von bienenbüttel aus...

das bike soll nun endlich kommende woche fertig gestellt werden und abholbereit für mich in hamburg sein  warten wirs mal ab!
es wäre zu geil..................

euch ein schönes we und viel viel spaß im finale!
nils


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iglg (2. Juli 2008)

Damit unser Thread nicht auf die zweite Seite verschwindet hier wieder ein kurzer Bericht für das Archiv. (Verabredungspostings werden hier ja wirklich selten)

Jörg und ich haben gestern wieder unsere Dienstagsrunde gedreht.
Bei dem tollen Wetter sind wir auf die große Schleife über Bienenbüttel gegangen.

Im ersten Teil auf der Steinhöhe (die zur Zeit ganz schön sandig und zugewachsen ist), haben wir 3 MTB-Newis eingesammelt und ihnen die schönsten Wege gezeigt.
Dann wie gesagt weiter am Kanal und auf dem Parallelweg nach Bienenbüttel. Für das lange Teilstück auf der Straße müssen wir mal nach einer Offroad-Variante suchen. Der Ilmenautrail nach DeutschEvern war wieder eine Wucht und die beiden abschließenden Tiergartenrunden haben die letzten Körner gekostet.
Weil es schon spät war fiel der "Tankstopp" im Schröders Garten diesmal aus.  Beim nächsten Mal wieder.

Wo sind eigentlich die anderen Lüneburger ???

Biken bei dem Wetter ist doch sooo schön.

Bis demnächst

Ingo

PS. Für die Statistik : ca 58 km, ca. 2 3/4 Stunden, ca. 280 hm


----------



## .: nils :. (2. Juli 2008)

iglg schrieb:


> [...] (Verabredungspostings werden hier ja wirklich selten)[...]
> _
> > Ihr verabredet euch ja offenbar auch ohne Board  - Ich weiss, es ear die *Dienstagsrunde*..._
> 
> ...



---


----------



## stumpjumpy (2. Juli 2008)

iglg schrieb:


> Wo sind eigentlich die anderen Lüneburger ???



...die sind natürlich auch alle da - ich zumindest 
Verfolge interessiert, was Ihr so abradelt. Bisher hat sich allerdings an meiner zeitlichen Enge nichts geändert.
Ich hoffe, hier nach den Sommerferien was freizuschaufeln 

Was ich mit etwas Stolz vermerken kann, ist meine Energieeinsparung, indem ich einmal pro Woche statt mit Auto mit dem Bike zur Arbeit fahre, was immerhin 2x 28 km sind


----------



## iglg (3. Juli 2008)

Jörg, Sonntag in den Harz würde von meiner Seite aus jetzt klar gehen. Aachen ist gecancelt. Nun geht es Samstag mit Frau und Hund nach St. Peter Ording und Sonntag kann "gebiked" werden. Habe auf www.gpsies.de einen Track einer Tour im Ostharz gefunden. Das könnten wir ja mal testen, oder ? Lt. Angabe 65 km und 1300 Hm. Geht wohl den Brocken hoch.



Gruß

Ingo


----------



## David Litterman (3. Juli 2008)

Ich hab bald lange Semesterferien,dann komm ich wieder nach Lüneburg. Wer zeigt mir dann mal den Ilmenau-Trail bzw. den Weg nach Bienenbüttel. Die Steinhöhenwege kenn ich noch (bin hier und da mal dazu gekommen bei nem kurzen Besuch durchzuhuschen) aber der Rest exkl. Tiergarten ist mir nur noch schwach bekannt. 

Oder beschreibt mir die Ein- & Ausstiege da ich auch noch nicht genau weiss wann ich rumkomm'

Cheers & bis bald


----------



## iglg (3. Juli 2008)

David Litterman schrieb:


> Oder beschreibt mir die Ein- & Ausstiege da ich auch noch nicht genau weiss wann ich rumkomm'
> 
> Cheers & bis bald



Nee, nee, beschrieben wird nichts, nur gezeigt 

Melde Dich, wenn Du da bist, ansonsten gibt es ein jour fix : Dienstags, 18.30 - 18.45 Tankstelle Erbstorfer Landstr. , Teilnehmer : Jörg und ich und gelegentlich Friends. Absagen stehe in diesem Thread.

Gruß

Ingo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herki (4. Juli 2008)

iglg schrieb:


> Jörg, Sonntag in den Harz würde von meiner Seite aus jetzt klar gehen. Aachen ist gecancelt. Nun geht es Samstag mit Frau und Hund nach St. Peter Ording und Sonntag kann "gebiked" werden. Habe auf www.gpsies.de einen Track einer Tour im Ostharz gefunden. Das könnten wir ja mal testen, oder ? Lt. Angabe 65 km und 1300 Hm. Geht wohl den Brocken hoch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Meinerseits geht das auch klar. Was wir fahren, ist mir egal, Hauptsache hoch, und weit, und weh soll es tun 

Wettermäßig lass uns mal auf Horchposten bleiben. Das könnte ja noch ein Röckchen-Motivator werden.....

LG, Jörg

....bin dann mal weg, mentale Vorbereitung auf den Firmenlauf....


----------



## herki (6. Juli 2008)

Tach auch, hier ein Kurzbericht von unserer (Ingos & meiner) heutigen Brockentour...

Wir sind in Bad Harzburg gestartet, um den Brocken zu erklimmen. Dass es dann 1,5 bis 2 Stunden nur berghoch geht, hat mir vorher keiner gesagt  Jo, und die Vopos haben damals keine halben Sachen gemacht, Linie ausgeguckt, Platten hingelegt, und fertig war der Weg  
Daraus resultiert aber, dass man lange Stücke (gefühlte halbe Stunde) wirklich nur mit Kette links und 5km/h bewältigen kann. Und so haben wir die knapp 900 Höhenmeter Differenz bis auf den Brocken dann mehr oder weniger in eins abgerissen.

Dort oben war es recht ungemütlich, weil windig und kalt, also sind wir bald weitergefahren nach Schierke. Der GPS-Track hätte uns hauptsächlich über Straßen gescheucht, so haben wir einfach öfters mal improvisiert und tolle verblockte Trails gefunden. Eine kleine vorübergehende Erinnerung in Form einer netten Schürfwunde am Bein habe ich auch noch mitgenommen, aber sowas kann ja mal passieren beim "kontrollierten Absteigen" 
Als uns mal eine Wanderin entgegen kam, meinte sie "... das habe ich ja noch nie gesehen !". Ich habe gefragt, was sie denn meinte, die Antwort war "....das jemand mit Fahrrädern solche Wege runterfährt...." - waren echt klasse Trails dabei 

Um der Straße zu entkommen, haben wir uns dann abseits vom GPS-Track den Weg über Plessenburg (lecker Essen für wenig Geld) nach Ilsenburg gesucht und sind dann wieder zurückgefahren nach Bad Harzburg.

Die Daten: Runde 66 km, 1.400 Höhenmeter (gemessen mit meinem Lügen-HAC, Ingos GPS-Daten sind sicherlich genauer und noch etwas höher), Fahrzeit mit Pausen ca. 6 Stunden. Das Wetter war durchweg trocken, aber überwiegend bewölkt.

Und ein Fazit ist: Der östliche Harz ist einfach schöner !

Ein paar Fotos lade ich gleich noch in mein Album.

Einen schönen Abend noch, viele Grüße,
Jörg


----------



## iglg (7. Juli 2008)

Ja, dann auch noch meine Kommentare zu unserer Brockentour.

Unser Ziel war ja, noch einmal mit vollem Gepäck für den Alpencross zu trainieren. Und das Ziel wurde auch voll erreicht : Bis auf Schiebepassagen war alles da, was auf einer Alpenetappe vorkommt und so konnte ich Jörgs Frage, ob das denn jetzt authentisch sei, oft bestätigen. Besonders die "Direttissima"  über den Betonplattenweg hoch zum Brockengipfel hatte es wirklich in sich.
Ansonsten sind wir super Trails gefahren, die einem immer wieder das Grinsen ins Gesicht gezaubert haben. Ob der Wurzeltrail hinter der Eckertalstaumauer (hier mussten wir schnell abhauen, denn ob die beiden Freizeitradler, denen Jörg erzählt hat, der Weg um den Stausee herum sei gut fahrbar, das am Ende auch so gesehen haben, würde ich bezweifeln) oder der verblockte Trail, bei der die Wanderin so fassungslos geguckt hat - herrlich. Höhenmeter gab es ja auch ausreichend, und beim letzten "Verfahrer" haben wir den unfreiwilligen Anstieg sogar verflucht. 

Super war wieder die Kombination aus GPS und Wegnetzausschilderung - Fahren ohne ständiges Kartenstudium.

Mir hat das wieder riesigen Spaß gemacht und der Aufwand (immerhin waren wir 11 h unterwegs für 6 h Brutto und 4:30 netto (die Pause im Gasthof Plessenburg war sehr nett)) hat sich unbedingt gelohnt.
Und es stimmt : Biken im Ostharz ist schöner, weil die Landschaft offener ist und öfters mal schöne Talblicke erlaubt und die Tourismus-Infrastruktur (wohl dank der Fördergelder) besser als im Westharz ist.
Vor dem Alpencross lässt sich das wohl nicht wiederholen, aber für den August sollten wir das unbedingt anpeilen. 

*Vllt. macht unsere Lüneburg-Gruppe dann ja sogar einen Ausflug mit größerer Beteiligung ???????*


----------



## .: nils :. (7. Juli 2008)

in 48 stunden _sollte _es endlich soweit sein.... lechtz
dann ist mittwoch abend...


----------



## herki (8. Juli 2008)

Guten Morgen,

ich werde heute abend nicht dabei sein, Susannes Geburtstagsbesuch bleibt länger als gedacht, so dass auch heute abend noch Gäste da sind.

CU, Jörg


----------



## iglg (8. Juli 2008)

@Lüneburg : Bin ich dann allein ? Dann gehe ich joggen.

Bitte melden, falls doch jemand fahren möchte.


----------



## .: nils :. (9. Juli 2008)

*ES   IST   DA ! ! !*
und zwar hier:











ist es nicht unglaublich schön? und wie es fährt... ich fasse es nicht, sooo viel glück gehabt zu haben. auch wenn ich lange warten musste.
wer begleitet mich am wochenende zu ner kleinen ausfahrt?

jetzt beginnt auch meine saison endlich! endlich endlich endlich!!!
ist das ein geiles gefühl grad

nils


----------



## iglg (9. Juli 2008)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch. Was lange währt, wird endlich gut.

Sieht wirklich schick aus. 

Viel Spaß damit. Wg. des WEs muss ich noch sehen.

Gruß

Ingo


----------



## .: nils :. (13. Juli 2008)

sodele...
nachdem ich euch nun über wochen die ohren vollgeheult habe und euch bestimmt reichlich auf en sack gegangen bin (  ) möchte ich mich dafür mal entschuldigen, um etwas verständnis bitten und einen ersten fahrbericht an die unter euch senden, die es interessiert.

gleich zu beginn: es ist richtig genial!
zugegeben: ich habe nicht die erfahrung, um das mit sicherheit zu behaupten, aber meines eindrucks nach hat sich zwischen dem 2007er fuel ex und der neuen 2008er serie mal richtig was getan (was genau bitte hier erklären lassen)! und ganz ehrlich: nicht nur als marketing gag oder hohle phrase. das fahrwerk spricht ganz anders an und ich persönlich habe ein sehr viel kontrollierteres und sichereres gefühl unterwegs als auf dem rad vorher. es liegt einfach besser am boden, lässt sich direkter fahren und ist nicht mehr so zickig bergab, wie ich hin und wieder bei der schwarzen schönheit den eindruck hatte. vielleicht liegt es an der verkürzten und daher agileren geometrie im vergleich zum vorjahr, wo ich ja ein paar mal den eindruck hatte, der rahmen sei "zu lang"... who knows. 
lediglich die umstellung auf den neuen dämpfer von fox (vorher r.s.) klappt noch nicht so ganz so reibungslos, da brauchts noch etwas mehr erfahrung und feintuning. wobei ich die pro pedal funktion sehr zu schätzen lerne, da sie bei meinem fliegengewicht nahezu JEDEN antriebseinfluss schluckt und ich im pro pedal-modus den eindruck habe, ein hardtail bergauf zu lenken - unglaublich.
offen und mit dem "neu entwickelten" full floater system ist es mal richtig butterweich mit einem sehr sahnigen ansprechverhalten. einzig ungewohnt ist eben daran, dass du es kaum noch merkst, dass er arbeitet, weil es eben so geschmeidig von statten geht.

alles in allem - technisch und auch zunehmend mehr optisch - gefällt mir das paket ausgezeichnet! ein sehr wertiger tausch, der bisher nur vorteile für mich hat, sieht man davon ab, dass sich die saison für mich halbierte.

die 70 km am we (in zwei etappen) haben ein gutes bild hinterlassen und auf der tour morgen abend wird er sich hoffentlich noch weiter festigen.

euch ne gute nacht und den guten start in die woche, vielleicht bis dienstag abend

nils


----------



## herki (14. Juli 2008)

Hi Nils,

wünsche dir allzeit gute fahrt auf deinem neuen schätzchen 

hast du den text aus einem werbeprospekt abgekupfert ?  so liest sich das ja fast - oder andersrum, schick deinen post doch mal an trek, vielleicht gibt's dafür ja ein paar PayBack-Punkte 

nee, im ernst, ich wünsche dir ganz viel spaß damit !
dienstag werde ich nicht dabei sein, da wir morgen für ein paar tage nach berlin fahren. 
Vielleicht bin ich heute abend nochmal mit meinem sohn auf der steinhöhe, er will noch etwas hüpfen üben. und dabei zeigt sich mal wieder, dass vernünftiges denken den spielraum ganz schön einschränkt. mein bengel hüpft da unbedarft über drops, bei denen ich denke "....ach du Sch...." 
Also: Denken kann einen auch ganz schön bremsen 

CU, Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## .: nils :. (14. Juli 2008)

habt ihr evtl was dagegen, wenn ich euch begleite?
ich bin ja eh nicht sooo fit, dass ich euch auf ner trail tour begleiten könnte und auf diesem weg könnte ich mir die steinhöhe auch mal ansehen?!
(oder ist dein sohn auch schon ein zweiter ingo?)

raus wollte ich heute abend mit meiner mitbewohnerin eh und dann wäre wir evtl zu dritt oder viert?!

nils 

kurzfristig auch gern per telefon, die müsstet ihr in den pn´s ja noch haben ;-)


----------



## iglg (14. Juli 2008)

.: nils :. schrieb:


> (oder ist dein sohn auch schon ein zweiter ingo?)



Geht nicht, ich bin einmalig

Nee stimmt nicht : Wenn Jost die Gene von Jörg hat ist er bestimmt nicht zu bremsen. Denn Jörg ist ja schon nicht einzuholen.

Da ist es gut, wenn sein Sohnemann lieber hoch springt, statt weit zu fahren (schnell fahren tut er ja schon, das hat man in Willingen ja gesehen)


----------



## .: nils :. (15. Juli 2008)

wir hatten gestern abend noch eine schöne tour.
kurz und entspannt - genauso, wie ich es gern hab. davon gerne mehr. die steinhöhe werde ich in zukunft, so ich sie denn finde, öfter aufsuchen. nettes revier...!!!
anschließend bin ich dann mit meiner mitbewohnerin noch 14 km durch den tiergarten gerollt, damit sie raus und ich runter komme - war ebenfalls sehr nett! so waren es dann 40 km am gestrigen tag und seit ich mein neues baby habe, sind schon fleissige 152 km zusammen gekommen in nichtmal einer woche *stolzbin*.
nur am beginn der kleinen feierabendrunde mit ihr hats mein rechtes pedal mal wieder zerhauen und nun müssen neue her, ich habe die faxen dicke, es ständig zu reparieren... seit den alpen letztes jahr fast alle 4 wochen.

also - euch heute abend viel vergnügen - ich bin noch einmal (!!!) nicht dabei, weil ich in dieser woche meine letzte klausur schreibe und die noch vorbereiten möchte. nächste woche gibts dann keine ausrede mehr von meiner seite! lasst es krachen

nils


----------



## iglg (15. Juli 2008)

.: nils :. schrieb:


> also - euch heute abend viel vergnügen -
> nils



Sieht ja so aus, als sei nur ICH der Rest vom EUCH

Dann wird es wohl nur die Qual der Wahl zwischen Joggen oder Keller aufräumen (am Wochenende kommt ein Tischkicker :freu )

Was ist denn mit Deiner Pedale ? 

lg

Ingo


----------



## .: nils :. (15. Juli 2008)

ach...
ich habe sie mir in den alpen an einem quer liegenden baumstamm, über denn ich rüber bin, so derbe angeschlagen, dass die spannfeder sich unter der platte, die sie spannt, hervorgedrückt hat. damals konnte ich für den rest der tour auf der seite nicht mehr einhacken und dachte schon, es ist komplett hin. aber mit etwas hilfe und werkzeug haben wir die feder abends wieder unter die platte gebracht und es ging wieder. und seitdem wiederholt sich der prozess regelmäßig, wenn ich auch nur leicht (!!!) mit dem rechten pedal irgendwo gegen komme. ausserdem knarscht es seitdem und das nervt ebenfalls ganz furchtbar.

also fiel heute morgen die entscheidung auf das xt-pedal, dass ich für 39,90 bei actionsports bekomme. nun frage ich mich, ob mir dazu noch neue schuhe gönnen darf/soll/kann...


----------



## herki (21. Juli 2008)

Hi,

um unseren Thread nicht verwaisen zu lassen, hier mal ein kleines depressives Lebenszeichen von mir...

Eigentlich habe ich ja momentan Urlaub, aber wie das nun manchmal so ist, kommt es 1. anders und 2. als man denkt 

Geplant war, dass eine Mitarbeiterin bis Ende nächster Woche noch da ist, bevor sie in den Urlaub und dann direkt in den Mutterschaftsurlaub geht. 
Dann wäre ich vom AlpX wieder da und könnte einige Aufgaben von ihr übernehmen. Heute wollten wir schon eine Übergabe machen, so dass ich "nur mal eben für ein paar Stunden" ins Büro bin. Das war um 7:30 Uhr, zuhause war ich wieder um 18:00 Uhr, aber nur, um morgen wieder hinzugehen. Die gute ist nämlich krank geworden und wird nun gar nicht mehr wiederkommen.
Also drückt mir die Daumen, dass ich mir morgen autodidaktisch alles Notwendige beibringen kann und das Wichtigste für die nächste Woche organisiert bekomme, denn Freitag geht es ja auf AlpX 

Ob ich mich morgen abend noch für eine Runde aufraffen kann, weiss ich noch nicht, ich muss auch noch ein paar Sachen besorgen und aufrüsten....

CU, Jörg


----------



## feuerstein2000 (21. Juli 2008)

HALLO Lüneburger

Wir sind hier einige Freizeit MTB-Fahrer aus dem Raum Ebstorf. In Richtung Norden kommen wir Dank des Ilmenau-Trails bis Deutsch Evern. Gibt es in nördlicher Richtung noch weitere reizvolle Anschlußstrecken???  Bei Interesse von Eurer Seite würden wir Euch bei guten Wetter auch mal bei den wöchentlichen Ausfahrten begleiten. So könnten wir vielleicht noch mehr Strecke kennenlernen.

by Fred


----------



## herki (22. Juli 2008)

feuerstein2000 schrieb:


> HALLO Lüneburger
> 
> Wir sind hier einige Freizeit MTB-Fahrer aus dem Raum Ebstorf. In Richtung Norden kommen wir Dank des Ilmenau-Trails bis Deutsch Evern. Gibt es in nördlicher Richtung noch weitere reizvolle Anschlußstrecken???  Bei Interesse von Eurer Seite würden wir Euch bei guten Wetter auch mal bei den wöchentlichen Ausfahrten begleiten. So könnten wir vielleicht noch mehr Strecke kennenlernen.
> 
> by Fred




Hi Ebstorfer !

Ja, es gibt durchaus noch einige witzige Sachen. Wenn ihr schon in Deutsch Evern seid, ist es nicht mehr weit bis zum Tiergarten, wobei der am Wochenende immer mit Spaziergängern, Walkern usw. gespickt ist.

Noch ein paar Kilometer dazu, dann kann man die Steinhöhe, ab Herbst (wenn das Grünzeug wieder lichter ist) auch gut die Landwehr fahren.

Es wäre sicher am einfachsten, wenn wir demnächst mal was abmachen, um dann gemeinsam eine Runde zu drehen.
Ein Teil von uns (Ingo, Thorsten und meinereiner) sind ab Freitag erstmal auf Alpencross, aber im August kriegen wir dann sicher was hin.

Bis dann, viele Grüße,
Jörg


----------



## iglg (22. Juli 2008)

Hallo Jörg,

na das klingt ja nach kompliziertem Urlaub.
Ich habe meinen Angriff auf den AlpX gestern gut abgewehrt, denn am WE hat sich eine Festplatte unseres Hauptservers verabschiedet. Aber nach dem Stress vor dem ersten alpencross in 2003 habe ich diesmal für Redundanz gesorgt.
Und so konnte das Teil ohne Datenverlust und Ausfall im laufenden Betrieb getauscht werden- und alles war gut.

Unserem Start steht also nichts im Weg.

Für heute abend melde ich mich ab, ich muss endlich mal meine Ausrüstung sichten und vorbereiten, damit ich irgendetwas Vergessenens nicht auf den letzten Drücker kaufen muss. Ist eh schon wieder eng.

Also bis Freitag

Ingo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## .: nils :. (22. Juli 2008)

es gibt euch ja doch noch... und ich hatte schon befürchtet!
na das klingt ja alles sehr vertraut, wie ich meinem azubi-dasein, wenn ich urlaub haben wollte.

dann bleibt mir nur, dem jörg viel durchhaltevermögen und gute nerven zu wünschen. das wird schon.
ich war am we nur ne kleine runde (25km) durch den tiergarten unterwegs, bei dem wetter war das ja nicht so ein spaß, aber schön leer war es!
heute abend werd ich wohl mal wieder meine mitbewohnerin über ihre feierabendrunde scheuchen, so dass auch ich zwar unterwegs, aber für eure verhältnisse wohl auf einer zu kleinen ollen runde sein werde.
ansonsten - für alle, denen das nicht zu klein und einfach und langsam ist - werden wir zwischen sieben und halb acht aufbrechen, wenn sie nicht wieder länger im büro sitzen muss.

schönen sonnigen diesntag
nils


----------



## ar->E<-nd (25. Juli 2008)

Hallo an alle mal wieder ;-)

Ist zwar noch ein wenig hin, aber ich wollte schonmal abklopfen, ob jemand nächste Woche Dienstag oder Mittwoch evtl mit von der Partie wäre? Da ja grad vorlesungsfreie Zeit ist, würde ich auch vor acht mitkommen können ;-)

Bitte um Rückmeldung 

@nils: moin moin, ich glaube, dich kenne ich noch nicht, aber eig. hätte ich auch mal an ner kurzen Etappe durch den Tiergarten Interesse ;-)

Grüße und schönes Wochenende!

Arend


----------



## .: nils :. (26. Juli 2008)

hey arend!
ne - bisher kennen wir uns nicht. aber das kann und sollte sich ändern.

bezüglich der "kleinen tiergarten runde" kann ich im moment nichts zusagen, da bisher noch fraglich ist, ob ich am montag mal für eine woche in meine alte heimat aufbreche. sollte ich das nicht nicht tun, melde ich mich umgehend mal hier und dann können wirs gern ein bisschen krachen lassen!

ansonsten melde ich mich, sobald ich wieder in lüneburg bin und dann schauen wir mal, wanns los geht.
dir ein schönes wochenende

nils


----------



## mucho (26. Juli 2008)

ahoi kameraden...der matrose hat ausgang 

1 monat noch dann ist der harte teil der AGA geschafft und vielleicht habe ich dann auch außerhalb der dienstzeit wieder zeit und lust sport zu machen.

gehe vielleicht übernächstes wochenende radeln...vielleicht passt es auch bei euch

so jetzt ist aber zapfenstreich


----------



## mexrica (30. Juli 2008)

Hallo Zusammen,

Ich heisse Ricardo komme aus Mexiko und wollte nach Lüneburg fahren um zu riden. Ich war niemals da und wollte fragen, ob jemand mir helfen kann? Ich will ein Paar Strecken lernen. Wenn das Wetter gut ist, gehe ich am Wochenende
Gruß


----------



## ar->E<-nd (30. Juli 2008)

Moin mexrica!
Zuerst mal die Frage: Was möchtest du denn fahren? Der Großteil von uns ist eher weniger der freerider im Sinne von Jumps und Drops und sowas, sondern mehr dir cross-country-fraktion ;-) 
Wenn du also auch sowas machen möchtest, kannst du gern mal ne Runde mit drehen!

Grüße,
Arend


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mexrica (1. August 2008)

ar->E<-nd schrieb:


> Moin mexrica!
> Zuerst mal die Frage: Was möchtest du denn fahren? Der Großteil von uns ist eher weniger der freerider im Sinne von Jumps und Drops und sowas, sondern mehr dir cross-country-fraktion ;-)
> Wenn du also auch sowas machen möchtest, kannst du gern mal ne Runde mit drehen!
> 
> ...



Hallo Arend,

Ich mache gern ne Runde mit euch, wie sieht Morgen aus? Ich muss von HH fahren, können wir gegen 12:00 im Lüneburg Hbf treffen?


----------



## .: nils :. (4. August 2008)

nabend allerseits!

ich melde mich aus dem fernen und flachen nrw zurück!
allerdings im moment in nicht-bikefähiger verfassung, so dass - lieber arend - unserer schnelle tiergartenrunde noch etwas warten muss.

denn schnell ist genau der grund für meine verfassung: ich war wohl *zu *schnell in meiner heimat unterwegs, jedenfalls so schnell, dass es zu verletzungen kam, als ich aus der trecker-furche im wald nicht wieder herauskam und an ihrem rand hängen blieb.
meine linke seite ist knie-aufwärts mit asphalt-tatoos und mittleren, offenen wunden übersäht, am hüftknochen leicht geprellt und gipfelt in einem halb offenen, linken ellbogen. trikot und hose sind nun perforiert, der helm unbrauchbar, weil die schale gerissen ist. ich bin zwar einigermassen mobil, allerdings nur eingeschränkt und im moment sehr erschütterungs-sensibel, wenn ich mit dem rad unterwegs bin. daher bitte ich um etwas karenzzeit - so etwa 10 tage, dann dürfte es wieder gehen. an wurzelige trails oder schotterpisten denke ich momentan lieber nicht.

jungs ich sage euch: 2008 ist bisher nicht meine bikesaison. ganz und gar nicht!

nils


----------



## herki (4. August 2008)

Hallo liebe Mitstreiter !

hiermit melde ich mich und uns (Ingo und Torsten) vom Alpencross zurück 

Ich kann sagen: es war genial, aber auch sehr anstrengend, aber das haben wir ja so gewollt. 
Wir haben viel gesehen, gelitten und geschafft, und das Gefühl, nach etwa 600km und runden 15.000 Höhenmetern am Gardasee anzukommen, kann man nicht beschreiben, man muss es erleben 
Zu guter Letzt haben wir bei der letzten Abfahrt rund 1.800 Höhenmeter am Stück vernichtet (von 1.900 Meter auf 70 Meter = Gardasee-Niveau), das hat man nicht alle Tage  Wir haben lange dafür gebraucht, denn man musste dauernd anhalten, um die Aussichten zu geniessen (und die Bremsen abkühlen zu lassen.....)

Wir waren eine tolle Truppe, vom Leistungsspektrum sehr gut harmonierend, und auch die Lachmuskeln wurden enorm strapaziert. Ab und zu kam mal ein "kleiner Stich" (O-Ton Guide) in die Quere, aber das war dann immer nur ein Vorgeschmack auf den folgenden Berg. 
Es geht dort einfach anders und schlicht zur Sache: einmal rauf (mehrere Stunden am Stück) und dann einmal runter....

Wir hatten keine nennenswerten Pannen (nur drei Platte), nur "Geringverletzte" und es war einfach unbeschreiblich.

Ich könnte jetzt noch lange schwärmen, aber ich wollte ja nur sagen:

*Wir sind wieder da !*

Bie demnächst mal wieder, Jörg


----------



## iglg (4. August 2008)

Damit Ihr seht, was Jörg meint : Hier das Höhenprofil unserer an Erlebnissen und Eindrücken reichen Tour!





(Die Statistik-Daten im Kopf muss man nicht so Ernst nehmen. Es waren insgesamt 14665 Hm und 565 km)

Liebe Grüße - es war Suuper!


----------



## Catsoft (4. August 2008)

Schön, so ein Alpen-X. Wir sind auch gerade mit reichlich Eindrücken zurück....


----------



## ar->E<-nd (5. August 2008)

Na dann mal willkommen zurück in der Heimat!
@ nils: ohje dann mal gute Besserung und heftig,dass so eine Furche so eine Auswirkung hat. Hoffentlich gehts bald wieder mit dem fahren!

Grüße,
Arend


----------



## .: nils :. (5. August 2008)

sie sind zurück - juhu!!!
willkommen im flachen norden und es ist schön, dass es euch gefallen hat! meines neides könnt ihr sicher sein.
ich will nochmehr eindrücke, noch mehr stories... alles alles alles!!!
aber erholt euch erstmal - macht mal urlaub!

bis hoffentlich bald

nils

@ arend: die auswirkung könnte mit der geschwindigkeit zusammenhängen, da es am ende einner ziemlich langen abfahrt passierte


----------



## herki (5. August 2008)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Schön, so ein Alpen-X. Wir sind auch gerade mit reichlich Eindrücken zurück....



Hi Catsoft,

welche Route habt ihr genommen ?

Gruß, Jörg


----------



## iglg (5. August 2008)

Nur zur Sicherheit : Ich bike heute nicht, denn während des AlpX hat sich für mich zu viel Gartenarbeit angesammelt, die ich heute erstmal, wenigstens teilweise, abarbeiten muss.

Außerdem will ich den Alpenstaub noch nicht vom Bike waschen 

Liebe Grüße

Ingo


----------



## Catsoft (5. August 2008)

herki schrieb:


> Hi Catsoft,
> 
> welche Route habt ihr genommen ?
> 
> Gruß, Jörg



Route? Keine Ahnung... Immer Uli´s Pfeilen nach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herki (5. August 2008)

iglg schrieb:


> Nur zur Sicherheit : Ich bike heute nicht, denn während des AlpX hat sich für mich zu viel Gartenarbeit angesammelt, die ich heute erstmal, wenigstens teilweise, abarbeiten muss.
> 
> Außerdem will ich den Alpenstaub noch nicht vom Bike waschen
> 
> ...



ups, jetzt hatte ich dir gerade 'ne SMS mit gleichem Inhalt geschickt 
Ich werde mich mal im Zaunbau probieren.....

CU, Jörg


----------



## herki (5. August 2008)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Route? Keine Ahnung... Immer Uli´s Pfeilen nach



....o.k., danke, so genau wollte ich das gar nicht wissen 

Gruß, Jörg


----------



## Catsoft (5. August 2008)

herki schrieb:


> ....o.k., danke, so genau wollte ich das gar nicht wissen
> 
> Gruß, Jörg



Für alle Anderen gibts dir Route hier: www.bike-transalp.de


----------



## herki (5. August 2008)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Für alle Anderen gibts dir Route hier: www.bike-transalp.de



....dann hast du also bei DER Transalp mitgemacht - Chapeau !
Das waren ja durchaus noch ein paar Höhenmeterchen mehr.
Aber bestimmt ein absolut tolles Erlebnis, bei dem Event dabei zu sein


----------



## Catsoft (5. August 2008)

Ein Erlebnis auf jeden Fall. Und man macht´s doch immer wieder, trotz der elenden Schinderei. Ist aber schon SEHR speziell.....


----------



## iglg (5. August 2008)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Für alle Anderen gibts dir Route hier: www.bike-transalp.de



Und jetzt möchtest Du, dass wir in Ehrfurcht auf die Knie gehen ?

Glückwunsch zum Finishen, aber ich glaube ehrlich gesagt nicht, dass die von Jörg gemeinten Eindrücke mit denen auf der Transalp-Challenge vergleichbar sind. 
Etappenrennen und Genuss-Tour : Da besteht die Gemeinsamkeit wohl nur darin, dass der Weg über die Alpen geht, oder ?

Viele Grüße

Ingo


----------



## HolgerK (12. August 2008)

Hallo,

wollte mich mal kurz vorstellen, da ich ab Herbst nach Deutsch Evern zu meiner Freundin ziehe. Hoffe, dass wir dann mal die eine oder andere Runde drehen können und ihr mir eure Gegend zeigt. In der ersten Augustwoche hatte ich die Gegend zwischen Deutsch Evern und Volkstorf erkundet.

Dieses Wochenende gehts aber erst noch mal ins Allgäu- der schwarze Grat ruft mal wieder.

Liebe Grüße aus dem Süden.
Holger


----------



## iglg (12. August 2008)

HolgerK schrieb:


> Hoffe, dass wir dann mal die eine oder andere Runde drehen können und ihr mir eure Gegend zeigt.



Oh, noch einer, der das schöne Bayern verlässt um in den platten Norden zu ziehen. MTB-mäßig ist das natürlich ein Rückschritt, aber wir zeigen Dir gern unser "Revier" - Ist aber (leider) schnell gezeigt. Und damit die MOUNTAIN-Bikes auch wissen, woher ihr Name kommt, fahren wir manchmal in Harburger Berge oder auch in den Harz.

Also bis später.

Ingo

Ingo


----------



## HolgerK (12. August 2008)

Tja, der Liebe wegen.

Bin schon sehr gespannt. Die Berge werden mir natürlich schon fehlen aber eure Sandwege gefallen mir auch ganz gut.

Grüße
Holger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iglg (13. August 2008)

HolgerK schrieb:


> Die Berge werden mir natürlich schon fehlen aber eure Sandwege gefallen mir auch ganz gut.
> 
> Grüße
> Holger




Mit der Meinung stehst Du hier ziemlich allein. Warte mal ab, bis die nach längerer Trockenheit so richtig tief sind !
Dann wirst Du sie hassen. 

Also bis später dann. Melde Dich, wenn Du hier bist.


----------



## mucho (16. August 2008)

Hallo Jungs!
Seit ihr nächstes Wochenende hier und habt Lust eine Tour zufahren?
Gruß Jonni


----------



## ar->E<-nd (16. August 2008)

moin!
ach mann, das ist doof, weil da bin ich zu hause um den ärzten zu lauschen... kommste jetzt öfter wieder her?
grüße,

arend


----------



## Lexa (17. August 2008)

*Hi Jonni.
Hi Jungz!
Nächstes Wochenende ist OK.
Würd gern mal wieder ne Runde mit Euch pedalieren.
Wo?
Wann?
Wohin?
Wie weit?
Gruß 
Axel*


----------



## iglg (18. August 2008)

Schade, keine Zeit bzw. bin nicht da.

Gruß und viel Spaß schon mal

Ingo


----------



## .: nils :. (18. August 2008)

da bin ich schon in schweden - sehr(!) schade!!!
ab dem 7.9. wieder!

gruß
nils


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iglg (18. August 2008)

Wieso schade ? In Schweden kann man prima biken !


----------



## herki (19. August 2008)

mucho schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs!
> Seit ihr nächstes Wochenende hier und habt Lust eine Tour zufahren?
> Gruß Jonni



....hier: jain
....lust 'ne tour zu fahren: ja
....zeit: nein 

samstag werde ich mit meinem sohnemann wieder nach embsen fahren, er möchte in die freeride-fraktion wachsen, und da ist er für den anfang bei der adac-truppe in embsen sehr gut aufgehoben.
sonntag ist dann eine geführte radtour durch hamburg angesagt, hauptsächlich durch den alten hafen.

also viel spass,
jörg


----------



## .: nils :. (19. August 2008)

iglg schrieb:


> Wieso schade ? In Schweden kann man prima biken !



wo denn??? bin für tipps immer dankbar und um stockholm stationiert - malmköping. bin gespannt, was du so vorschlägst...


----------



## Lexa (19. August 2008)

Eine Tour nach MTB -manier kann ich wohl nach dem letzten Check an meinem Bike abhaken.
Tretlager, Freilauf und mangelnde Fitnesslassen für mich nur Melbeck-Soltau Radweg zu - Kettenblatt rechts- die einzige Möglichkeit den Freilauf zu schonen! Teile sind bestellt. Ich hoffe das wir mal in den nächsten 14 Tagen eine Tour realisieren können.
Viele Güße
Axel


----------



## .: nils :. (20. August 2008)

so herrschaften - ich verabschiede mich für etwa 17 tage aus dem board und auch aus dem lüneburger-mountainbike-leben! ich breche morgen in aller herrgottsfrühe in meinen urlaub nach schweden auf und werde dort mal gucken, wie die trails so ausschauen!
euch ne gute und unfallfreie zeit hier in der heimat!

ich bin mal weg

nils


----------



## Jimmy (22. August 2008)

Hallo, da einigen von euch unsere Slideshow ja gut gefallen hat, und ich auf den letzten Seiten nicht gesehen habe, dass ihr von der neuen schon Kenntnis genommen habt, hier mal ein Link. Evtl. gefällt euch auch hier die Stimmung bzw. Landschaft noch besser.
http://www.bastianmorell.de/kunden/trailmeisen2/


----------



## Assgart (23. August 2008)

moin da lüneburg ja nicht weit weg ist von geesthacht wollte ich mal fragen ob man mal mit fahren darf?aber bitte keine hardcore tour!
schade eigentlich das man hier in der gegent kaum leute trift zum biken!

gruss pascal


----------



## HolgerK (25. August 2008)

Hi,

waren eigentlich ein paar von euch am Donnerstag Abend unterwegs, meine Freundin meinte ein paar MTBler bei Melbeck gesehen zu haben, was ja relativ selten um Lüneburg vorkommt.

Grüße
Holger


----------



## iglg (25. August 2008)

Ich war es nicht


----------



## herki (25. August 2008)

Assgart schrieb:


> moin da lüneburg ja nicht weit weg ist von geesthacht wollte ich mal fragen ob man mal mit fahren darf?aber bitte keine hardcore tour!
> schade eigentlich das man hier in der gegent kaum leute trift zum biken!
> 
> gruss pascal



hi, klar ist mitfahren erlaubt  und hardcore-touren gehen hier ja eigentlich sowieso nicht, und verloren gegangen ist bisher auch keiner, glaube ich.

momentan tut sich hier bei uns leider nicht soooo viel, irgendwie klappt das terminlich wohl nicht so richtig 
dazu trage ich aber auch bei, denn sollte das wetter so werden wie wetter.de es momentan verspricht, bin ich nächstes we mit der family auf sylt 

aber sollte demnächst was geplant werden, siehst du es hier im fred.

cu, jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herki (25. August 2008)

HolgerK schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> waren eigentlich ein paar von euch am Donnerstag Abend unterwegs, meine Freundin meinte ein paar MTBler bei Melbeck gesehen zu haben, was ja relativ selten um Lüneburg vorkommt.
> 
> ...



... und ich war es leider auch nicht.
by the way: ingo, morgen abend ? akku schon geladen ?
wird mal wieder zeit 

cu, jörg


----------



## iglg (26. August 2008)

Ok, hast ja Recht. (oder wird das immer noch klein geschrieben?)

Mein Akku wird auch gerade geladen. Mein Bike-Motivationsakku ist zwar etwas leer. Das habe ich eigentlich nach jedem Alpencross (ich habe mein Bike noch nicht angerührt, seit wir zurück sind !) , aber wenn ich erst mal auf dem Rad sitze, wird das schon besser.

Bis heute abend. 

Kommt noch wer mit ??? Dirk, die Ferien sind vorbei !


----------



## herki (26. August 2008)

iglg schrieb:


> Ok, hast ja Recht. (oder wird das immer noch klein geschrieben?)



nach der rächtschreiprevohrm darfse schreipen wieh und wasse wills 



iglg schrieb:


> Mein Bike-Motivationsakku ist zwar etwas leer. Das habe ich eigentlich nach jedem Alpencross (ich habe mein Bike noch nicht angerührt, seit wir zurück sind !)



...geht mir sehr dito, aber seit ein paar tagen lächelt mein ghosti immer so nett, wenn ich in die garage gehe. und so langsam kommt das schlechte gewissen hoch, doch mal wieder was vernünftiges zu tun. und das, obwohl meine waage immer noch sagt: alles o.k.  
immerhin war ich schon wieder los und habe ich beim "freeriden" im bombenkrater meinen sattel geschrottet, jetzt fahre ich erstmal mit einer provisorischen lösung (.... und bevor gleich von irgendwo her doofe sprüche kommen: nein, ich fahre nicht auf der blanken stütze )




iglg schrieb:


> Kommt noch wer mit ???



jo, das wär doch was !
assgart, du siehst also, hier geht was ! hast du 'ne lampe ? dann komm doch einfach mal auf unseren nightrides mit !


cu, jörg


----------



## iglg (27. August 2008)

Für die Statistik : 46 km, Fahrtzeit 2:11 Std, Schnitt 20,6 km/h.

Gut dass wir uns mal wieder aufgerafft haben. Das hat richtig Spaß gemacht. Nach den 15.000 hm in den Alpen kamen uns die kleinen Steigungen  unserer geliebten Steinhöhe irgendwie eben vor.

Vllt. sollten wir doch noch mal intensiv nach einem Marathon im Herbst suchen 

Bis dahin muss ich meine Bremse aber irgendwie gelöst bekommen, das Quietschen und Schleifen war ja furchtbar. Das waren noch zusätzliche Watts, die die Beine aufbringen mussten

Jetzt ist urlaubsbedingt für mich erst mal 2 Wochen Pause aber am 16. Sept. geht es wieder los.

LÜNEBURGER BIKER, WO SEID IHR ? Hier ist es so ruhig geworden, dass Jörg und ich uns ja bald per PM verabreden können, weil von den anderen keiner mehr mitkommt ?

Schade


----------



## HolgerK (27. August 2008)

Nächste Woche könnte sich bei mir was tun, dann weiß ich Bescheid, wann der Umzug stattfindet. 

Und die Fenix ist auch schon bestellt! 

Grüße
Holger


----------



## ar->E<-nd (28. August 2008)

Hallo mal wieder an den harten Kern hier ;-)

Hat jemand Samstag Vormittag/Mittag Lust und Zeit, ne Runde zu drehen, vorausgesetzt, es regnet nicht junge Hunde? 
Grüße,

Arend


----------



## herki (29. August 2008)

ar->E<-nd schrieb:


> Hallo mal wieder an den harten Kern hier ;-)
> 
> Hat jemand Samstag Vormittag/Mittag Lust und Zeit, ne Runde zu drehen, vorausgesetzt, es regnet nicht junge Hunde?
> Grüße,
> ...



Hi Arend, "leider" bin ich da auf Sylt 
Also musst du auf mich verzichten !

@all: wie sieht es denn nächste woche abends aus mit einer gepflegten feierabendrunde ? üblicherweise dienstags um 18:30 uhr, bin aber grundsätzlich auch an anderen abenden verfügbar und willig. nur vor 18:30 wird dat nix, also ist schon lampenpflicht angesagt.

also wenn jemand böcke hat, bitte posten.

cu, jörg


----------



## ar->E<-nd (2. September 2008)

moin moin Jörg!
na, wieder zurück von der Insel ;-)
fahrt ihr heute Abend?
Ich muss mal sehen, wie ich mit der Klausurvorbereitung vorankomme, wenn ichs schaffe, seid ihr wieder an der Shell-Tanke? Grüße, 

Arend


----------



## herki (2. September 2008)

ar->E<-nd schrieb:


> moin moin Jörg!
> na, wieder zurück von der Insel ;-)
> fahrt ihr heute Abend?
> Ich muss mal sehen, wie ich mit der Klausurvorbereitung vorankomme, wenn ichs schaffe, seid ihr wieder an der Shell-Tanke? Grüße,
> ...



hi arend, der ausflug auf die insel war nur kurz, aber schön! wir haben sogar eine gruppe schweinswale beobachten können, die leben da in dem bereich und sind relativ dicht am strand (ca. 100m entfernt) mehrmals aufgetaucht - war schon klasse 
heute abend wird das nix, da sich bis gestern abend keiner gemeldet hat, habe ich meinem sohnemann versprochen, dass wir heute abend zusammen in den bombenkrater fahren. er will da wieder etwas "hüpfen" üben.

cu, jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --Xenon-- (2. September 2008)

genau...


----------



## herki (4. September 2008)

--Xenon-- schrieb:


> genau...



...darf ich vorstellen: mein sohnemann


----------



## .: nils :. (7. September 2008)

willkommen an board, jost!

und damit ein hallo an den core - ich wäre auch wieder da aus schweden + geil auch engere trails als die in schweden! also sacht man an, wann wat geht - ich guck dann, wie es zu meiner statistikklausur passt!


----------



## iglg (13. September 2008)

Na, ihr habt Euch ja posting-mäßig ziemlich zurückgehalten.

Ich melde mich dann wieder zurück. Fehmarn war sehr nett. Ich bin ein paar mal gebiked und das geht (trotz fehlender Steigungen) sehr schön. Man kann die Insel fast vollständig mit unmittelbarem Seeblick umrunden. Habe ich gemacht - es wurden fast 87 km. An der Nord-Ost-Küste gibt es einen schönen Singletrail direkt an der Küste- herrlich. Ich freue mich schon auf das nächste Mal.

Aber vorher geht es natürlich erstmal wieder in Lüneburg weiter- Meine Bremsen sind gelöst und mein Bike freut sich auf die LGer-Umgebung.

Wie sieht es denn Dienstag terminlich aus ??

LÜNEBURG WO SEID IHR ???


----------



## iglg (14. September 2008)

iglg schrieb:


> Na, ihr habt Euch ja posting-mäßig ziemlich zurückgehalten.
> 
> Ich melde mich dann wieder zurück. Fehmarn war sehr nett. Ich bin ein paar mal gebiked und das geht (trotz fehlender Steigungen) sehr schön. Man kann die Insel fast vollständig mit unmittelbarem Seeblick umrunden. Habe ich gemacht - es wurden fast 87 km. An der Nord-Ost-Küste gibt es einen schönen Singletrail direkt an der Küste- herrlich. Ich freue mich schon auf das nächste Mal.
> 
> ...





Der Dienstag hat sich erledigt. Jörg und ich wollen uns testweise mal den Jungs um CityCycles herum anschließen. Die fahren mittwochs, 19.00.

Wer also noch Lust hat......

Bis dann

Ingo


----------



## .: nils :. (14. September 2008)

den jungs von city cicles anschliessen - das heisst jetzt was genau? wo fahren die, zu wievielt, wer fährt, welches niveau und ist 19:00 nicht etwas sehr spät? es wird winter!

ich würde gern, mal sehen. das (etvl furchteinflössende) niveau und die fehlende lampe scheuen mich etwas...

nils


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herki (14. September 2008)

.: nils :. schrieb:


> den jungs von city cicles anschliessen - das heisst jetzt was genau? wo fahren die, zu wievielt, wer fährt, welches niveau und ist 19:00 nicht etwas sehr spät? es wird winter!
> 
> ich würde gern, mal sehen. das (etvl furchteinflössende) niveau und die fehlende lampe scheuen mich etwas...
> 
> nils



Hi,

ich hatte mich letzte woche mal bei der Gruppe angeschlossen und es war sehr nett und lustig! Wir waren so ca. 10 Leute (...hab nicht genau gezählt....) Grundsätzlich sind die eher aus Freeride-Ecke, was aber bei den Mittwochs-Touren nicht im Vordergrund steht, so wie ich das sehe.
Ich habe zwei Jungs (Carsten und Sven) über das Training von Jost auf dem ADAC-Gelände kennengelernt und die haben mich zur Mittwochs-Tour eingeladen 

Es war eine schöne CC-Runde, für mich neue Trails an Deutsch Evern vorbei, dann den Ilmenau-Trail und am Sieben-Brücken-Trail auf der anderen Seite der Bundesstraße wieder ab in den Wald. Teilweise über Waldautobahnen, aber auch viele Trails, die ich aber so schnell nicht wiederfinden würde, zurück nach Melbeck. Ab da über mir unbekannte Wege ab in den Tiergarten, dort noch ein bisschen kreuz und quer (...mit Bachfahrten durch Tunnel-Röhren - irrer Spaß ) und zurück in die Stadt.
Am Ende waren es für mich (ab Adendorf gerechnet) ca. 50km in knapp 3 Stunden.

Das Tempo war recht zügig, aber es wird immer wieder mal auf Nachzügler gewartet - am Schluß sind alle wieder zurück gewesen . Ein Kollege, der nach dem Ilmenau-Trail etwas platt war, hat sich dort ausgeklinkt und ist an der Bundesstraße zurück nach Lg gefahren.

Pflicht war aber schon ab dem Ilmenau-Trail Licht, und zwar vernünftiges ! Die Trails waren auch schon mal recht kurvig, schnell und unübersichtlich, so dass man auch das Rücklicht des Vordermannes aus den Augen verlieren konnte - aber bei dem Wetter letzte Woche war es einfach ein Riesenspaß, im Dunkel durch die Bäume zu fetzen 

Es macht echt mehr Laune, mit einer größeren Truppe zu biken, auch das Potential für neue Trails ist sicher eine schöne Sache.
Es wird den ganzen Winter durch gefahren, d.h. die Chance, das zumindest noch ein Mitfahrer am Start ist, ist relativ groß 


Fazit: Tolle Truppe, nicht unbedingt langsam, aber auch kein Rennen, es ist auch mal was technisch "anspruchsvolles"  dabei, gutes Licht unabdingbar !

Ich bin Mittwoch wieder am Start (....solange es keine jungen Hunde regnet....)

CU, Jörg


----------



## ar->E<-nd (14. September 2008)

Hallo alle zusammen!
Dann scheinen ja so langsam alle wieder da zu sein 
@ herki: hmm, klingt interessant, fehlt nur noch ein gutes Licht 
@ nils: deinen Urlaubsberichten nach zu schätzen biste wieder fit?
 die Tiergartenrunde stünde ja noch an 

ich bin allerdings auch nächste Woche erstmal im Urlaub (juhuu!) um dann aber mit einer Woche Bikeabstinenz gern mal wieder ne Runde zu drehen!

Bis dahin Grüße!

Arend


----------



## .: nils :. (15. September 2008)

hej arend!
hej an die anderen!

wenn ich so lese, was jörg und ingo als fit definieren, dann muss ich verneinen. wenn allerdings ein bis zwei zügige tiergarten runden gemeint sind, dann kann ich zustimmen - das sollte wieder einigermassen gehen! allerdings bitte am wochenende oder etwa so um 17-18 uhr startzeit, weil ich zum einen kein licht habe und zum zweiten nicht sicher bin, ob mir das licht überhaupt weiterhelfen würde, da dann ja immernoch meine sehschwäche schnellen und (dann) dunklen ecken im weg steht. sei´s drum - es gibt ja noch das wochenende und die tageszeit 

ich freu mich mal wieder auf ne tour - sagt einfach bescheid, wenn ihr mal wieder zu "tages"-zeiten unterwegs seid.
und der truppe von city cicles kann ich mich ja dann im frühjahr auch mal anhängen! versprochen.

nils


----------



## .: nils :. (28. September 2008)

was´n hier los, leudde!
wo seid ihr???


----------



## herki (28. September 2008)

.: nils :. schrieb:


> was´n hier los, leudde!
> wo seid ihr???



...jetzt wieder dahaaaa 
und das hier: ist das grinsen, welches ich in den nächsten tagen im gesicht haben werde 

jost und ich waren dieses wochenende in willingen auf der freeride-strecke und in winterberg im bikepark - irre !
das freeriden wird jetzt zwar sicher nicht meine paradedisziplin, aber es macht schon spass  
dazu kommt die enorm nette truppe aus embsen, absolutes spitzenwetter, und fast unfallfreier vollzug, so dass es rundherum ein tolles wochenende war. (ein daumen eines mitstreiters musste heute noch dran glauben - trümmerbruch , aber er war heute nachmittag schon wieder mit zum abschlussimbiss)
ich werde auch nie wieder denken, dass "nur bergab fahren" nicht anstrengend ist - ich habe jetzt schon muskelkater in den oberschenkeln, der morgen sicher viel spass machen wird, und geschwitzt habe ich auch wie ein doofer (....bevor jetzt jemand auf dumme gedanken kommt: es war kein angstschweiß )
meine finger tun mir weh vom intensiven bremsen, und jetzt weiss ich auch warum man scheiben >180mm gut gebrauchen kann !
meine magura louise ist für solche attacken schon sehr grenzwertig.

jetzt muss ich duschen und in die heia, ich bin groggy 

gute nacht


----------



## stumpjumpy (28. September 2008)

Hallo Jungz,
jetzt ist vom Dienstag-Date hier so gar keine Rede mehr , aber ich habe jetzt meine Standard-Termine endlich umstellen können, dass ich an der Di-Runde teilnehmen könnte - und dies natürlich auch gerne würde. 

Oder ist jetzt CityCycleMannschaft am Mittwoch angesagt?

Gebt mal Laut!


----------



## iglg (29. September 2008)

Tja, Dirk wer zu spät kommt.....

Nee, nee war nur Spaß

Nachdem Jörg und ich in den letzten Monaten hier fast immer Alleinunterhalter waren, haben wir uns entschlossen, unseren regelmäßigen Nightride mit der Mittwochsgruppe von Citycycles zu machen. Die Gruppe ist etwas größer und so muss die Runde nicht ausfallen, wenn Jörg oder ich mal keine Zeit haben. Ich bin vor 2 Wochen zum ersten Mal mitgefahren und es hat viel Spaß gemacht, mit insgesamt 7 Bikern durch die Wälder zu düsen. Meine Vorurteile gegen die "Bergabfahrer" haben sich jedenfalls nicht bestätigt. Die Jungs können auch weit und schnell in der Ebene !
Versuch doch noch mal, Deine Termine umzubauen und teste es einfach mal aus. 
Wäre schön, wenn wir uns da mal sehen würden.

Bis Mittwoch ??

Ingo


----------



## iglg (29. September 2008)

herki schrieb:


> ...jetzt wieder dahaaaa
> und das hier: ist das grinsen, welches ich in den nächsten tagen im gesicht haben werde



Ich ahne schon, da deutet sich ein Disziplinwechsel an.

Und das nächste Bike hat mehr Federweg und eine Gustav mit 230mm.......

Bis Mittwoch !


----------



## stumpjumpy (29. September 2008)

Mittwoch geht meistens sowieso besser bei mir.

Passt den noch einer mehr in die Truppe rein oder wird es zu unhandlich?

Wenn es passt, komme ich übermorgen gerne mit.

Unverändert 19.00 Uhr CityCycle?

Dirk


----------



## iglg (29. September 2008)

stumpjumpy schrieb:


> Mittwoch geht meistens sowieso besser bei mir.
> 
> Passt den noch einer mehr in die Truppe rein oder wird es zu unhandlich?
> 
> ...



Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, gibt es einen harten Kern von 2 bis 3 Leuten, die immer fahren und drumherum Fahrer, die nicht immer dabei sind.
Aber trotz der wechselnden Leute kommt die Gruppe wohl immer so auf 6 - 10 Fahrer.

Da passt einer mehr oder weniger immer. Und wenn die Gruppe größer ist, gibt es auch mehr Licht auf den Trails, das ist ja eher vorteilhaft.

Also dann bis Mittwoch. 

19.00 ist die offizielle Startzeit, aber cum tempore wird wohl akzeptiert. Wir sind jedenfalls erst um zwanzig nach losgefahren.

Ach ja, noch was : Die Jungs beschließen die Fahrt wohl gern mit einem Abschlussbier am Stint. Deshalb vielleicht trockene Klamotten mitnehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stumpjumpy (29. September 2008)

OK, alles klar.

Dann bin ich mit Bike und Klamotten in der Roten Str. - sofern es nicht den ganzen Tag über regnet.
Dirk


----------



## iglg (29. September 2008)

stumpjumpy schrieb:


> OK, alles klar.
> 
> Dann bin ich mit Bike und Klamotten in der Roten Str. - sofern es nicht den ganzen Tag über regnet.
> Dirk



Oh, stimmt. Der Hinweis ist noch wichtig : Wenn es bei der Abfahrt zum Treffpunkt regnet, wird schon mal nicht gefahren. Nur angesagter Regen ist für die Jungs kein Grund zu kneifen.

So hat es Walter zumindest gesagt.


----------



## herki (29. September 2008)

iglg schrieb:


> Ich ahne schon, da deutet sich ein Disziplinwechsel an.
> 
> Und das nächste Bike hat mehr Federweg und eine Gustav mit 230mm.......
> 
> Bis Mittwoch !



...nee nee, ich bleib dem touren, cc und mal 'nem marathon treu ! 
aber so als "fahrsicherheitstraining", just for fun und zur erweiterung des horizontes ist das schon mal witzig 
und mein bike hält viel mehr aus als ich überhaupt kann, nur die bremsen eben  vielleicht muss ich mal verschiedene beläge testen.
die freeride-strecke in willingen kennst du ja, die sind jost und ich 16 mal runtergeknallt. die strecke war im unteren bereich relativ ausgewaschen, steinig und "ungepflegt", das wäre eine gute alpencross-vorbereitung gewesen 

ich hab aber von oben auch sehnsüchtig über die "gipfel" des sauerlandes geguckt - geilstes wetter und leichter indian summer wären auch ideal für eine schöne tour gewesen !

also hoffentlich bis mittwoch ! die wetteraussichten sind ja nicht soooo rosig...

cu, jörg


----------



## mucho (29. September 2008)

wie siehts bei euch am wochenende aus??
alle versammelt für ne kleine tour?
langes wochenende das muss doch ausgenutzt werden....

gruß noch weiter ausm norden


----------



## .: nils :. (1. Oktober 2008)

ich bin in nrw und muss da platten auflegen.
endlich wieder bares 

aber was´n das we drauf???


----------



## herki (2. Oktober 2008)

mucho schrieb:


> wie siehts bei euch am wochenende aus??
> alle versammelt für ne kleine tour?
> langes wochenende das muss doch ausgenutzt werden....
> 
> gruß noch weiter ausm norden



...nee, bin leider auch von freitag bis sonntag unterwegs - familienfestivitäten in der fremde 

viel spaß !


----------



## iglg (2. Oktober 2008)

Ich weiss noch nicht. Das hängt davon ab, wie ich bei dem "befohlenen" Gartenpflegeeinsatz vorankomme


----------



## mucho (2. Oktober 2008)

tja die frau hat eben immer einen dienstgrad höher.
wenn du fertig bist dann melde mal vollzug bei mir und vllt schaffen wir ja noch ne runde


----------



## iglg (3. Oktober 2008)

mucho schrieb:


> tja die frau hat eben immer einen dienstgrad höher.
> wenn du fertig bist dann melde mal vollzug bei mir und vllt schaffen wir ja noch ne runde



Jawohl Herr ... (Ja was bist Du denn eigentlich ? Heeresmusiker ?? )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mucho (4. Oktober 2008)

bin gefreiter


----------



## .: nils :. (5. Oktober 2008)

mucho schrieb:


> bin gefreiter



...und ich wieder da und geil auf ne runde! also los, leudde: tagsüber, zügig, nicht zu weit. im hellen, mit viel spaß und einfach nur so.
sagt an, wann reiten wir los?


----------



## mucho (5. Oktober 2008)

bin am we wieder los dann können wir gern mal ne runde heizen


----------



## herki (6. Oktober 2008)

.: nils :. schrieb:


> ...und ich wieder da und geil auf ne runde! also los, leudde: tagsüber, zügig, nicht zu weit. im hellen, mit viel spaß und einfach nur so.
> sagt an, wann reiten wir los?



...kleiner spaßvogel, was ? be a lonesome rider 

zumindest meinereiner gehört zu der arbeitenden bevölkerung, die morgens beim hellwerden losfährt und abends mit glück noch 'ne stunde tageslicht nach feierabend hat. unter der woche gehen halt jetzt nur noch nightrides.

viel spaß, jörg


----------



## iglg (6. Oktober 2008)

mucho schrieb:


> bin gefreiter



So schnell geht das heute ??

Zu meiner Zeit musste man für die erste Beförderung etwas länger dienen. Oder hast Du besonders fleißig musiziert ?


----------



## mucho (14. Oktober 2008)

hey!
fahrt ihr morgen abend mit den cc-leuten? wann trefft ihr euch?
meldet euch mal!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herki (14. Oktober 2008)

mucho schrieb:


> hey!
> fahrt ihr morgen abend mit den cc-leuten? wann trefft ihr euch?
> meldet euch mal!!!



Hi Jonni,

der Treff ist immer Mittwochs um 19:00 Uhr vor CityCycles. 
Hoffentlich spielt das Wetter noch mit....

CU, Jörg


----------



## iglg (14. Oktober 2008)

.: nils :. schrieb:


> ...und ich wieder da und geil auf ne runde! also los, leudde: tagsüber, zügig, nicht zu weit. im hellen, mit viel spaß und einfach nur so.
> sagt an, wann reiten wir los?





mucho schrieb:


> bin am we wieder los dann können wir gern mal ne runde heizen



Und ? mucho ! nils ! Seid Ihr gefahren ?

Oder waren das nur coole posts....?

Die alten Säcke (sorry jörg) waren am Sonntag spontan in den Harburger Bergen.
Das war eine super Tour - knapp 50km und 1200 Hm, fast nur Trails.
Unglaublich wieviele Single Trails es so kurz hinter unserer Haustür gibt. Hoffentlich gibt es keinen zu starken Frost, denn dann gibt es demnächst bestimmt einen richtigen Indian Summer - und dann müssen wir wieder los :freu

Sehen wir uns morgen ? 19.00 cum tempore vor CityCycles 
Hoffentlich bleibt es trocken......

@stumpjumpy: Ich gebe ja nicht auf. Wie sieht es denn aus ?

Viele Grüße

Ingo


----------



## herki (15. Oktober 2008)

iglg schrieb:


> Die alten Säcke (sorry jörg)



... da steh ich zu  - und finde es ganz schön gut, was wir alten Säcke noch wuppen  Bei der Tour hätten wir manchen Jungspund alt aussehen lassen, behaupte ich mal 




iglg schrieb:


> Sehen wir uns morgen ? 19.00 cum tempore vor CityCycles
> Hoffentlich bleibt es trocken......



....oh oh, das Wetter scheint aber gegen uns zu sein  Sollte es sich nicht deutlich aufklaren, nehme ich ein Röckchen und kneife - 'ne Tour de Matsch muss ich heute nicht haben

CU, Jörg


----------



## iglg (15. Oktober 2008)

Na Du gibst ja schnell auf....

Aber Du hast ja Recht, ich habe in Anbetracht des Wetters gerade zu meiner Kollegin gesagt, dass ich eine Absage ja auf meine eingeschickte Lampe beziehen könnte..... :Krokodilstränenpumpe an:

Und weil heute morgen die "Böse Acht" von der Waage leuchtete, plane ich dann mal einen Matsch-LAUF.

Schöne Restwoche !

Ingo


----------



## mucho (15. Oktober 2008)

dann eben nicht  und am we?


----------



## iglg (15. Oktober 2008)

Jonni, 

wenn Du heiß aufs Fahren bist : Wenn Jörg und ich nicht mitkommen, fahren da sicherlich mindestens 5 andere Biker. Also nur Mut, die beißen nicht und freuen sich über jeden Mitfahrer


----------



## .: nils :. (15. Oktober 2008)

ich war am we unterwegs - aber nur kurz. eine schnelle tiergartenrunde.
heute hatte ich indoor-cycling, damit ich im winter nicht einroste und donnerstags habe ich jetzt um 16 uhr ein fixes bike-date mit meiner mitbewohnerin - wer sich anschliessen will, ist immer gern gesehen!

nils


----------



## mucho (15. Oktober 2008)

iglg schrieb:


> Jonni,
> 
> wenn Du heiß aufs Fahren bist : Wenn Jörg und ich nicht mitkommen, fahren da sicherlich mindestens 5 andere Biker. Also nur Mut, die beißen nicht und freuen sich über jeden Mitfahrer



wollte ich jetzt auch aber meine funzel funzt nicht mehr  (läd sich nicht auf)


----------



## .: nils :. (15. Oktober 2008)

Lust am sonntag auf ne tour, jonni???
späterer nachmittag - so ab 4 -, da ich nach der party am we sicherlich platt sein werde. und als gastgeber muss ich als letzter gehen.

achso: wer von euch kommen will, sagt mal bescheid - dann gibts nen gästelistenplatz!!!!

siehe hier: www.nilsforsberg.com

nils


----------



## stumpjumpy (16. Oktober 2008)

@Ingo: "@stumpjumpy: Ich gebe ja nicht auf. Wie sieht es denn aus ?"

Ich habe den Termin jetzt immer im Hinterkopf, aber ich wollte nicht bei strömendem Regen schon starten - zumal Du ja sagtest, dass die Jungz dann auch gar nicht fahren würden  

Leider war es ja die letzten Male zwar tagsüber noch ganz ordentlich, hat sich aber abends zugezogen.

Wenn das wetter mitmacht, bin ich nächsten Mi. dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herki (16. Oktober 2008)

.: nils :. schrieb:


> Lust am sonntag auf ne tour, jonni???
> späterer nachmittag - so ab 4 -, da ich nach der party am we sicherlich platt sein werde. und als gastgeber muss ich als letzter gehen.
> 
> achso: wer von euch kommen will, sagt mal bescheid - dann gibts nen gästelistenplatz!!!!
> ...



Hi Nils,

auch wenn ich vielleicht nicht mehr zur klassischen Zielgruppe der Party gehöre, ich habe mir "live @ iq-bar lueneburg" etc. gerade mal gegönnt - cool 

Deine Musik ist klasse und die dann in einer Bar mit netten Leuten und  einem netten Drink in der Hand genossen kann die Nacht bestimmt zu einer Nacht mit Zuckerguss werden lassen....
(Meine liebe Frau kam übrigens eben dazu und fragte "...was ist das denn für 'ne schöne Musik !?")

"Leider" haben wir am Samstag abend schon was vor, wir sind auch in einer Bar, aber der "WunderBar".

Dort ist der Schlagzeuglehrer meines Sohnemannes mit seiner Band auf der Bühne - und wir davor 
Also wünsche ich dir viel Spaß und Erfolg bei deiner Party !!! 

Sonntag habe ich noch nichts vor, wenn das Wetter mitspielt, und die Familie nix anderes organisiert, bin ich bei einer kleinen Runde dabei !

Ich gucke dann mal Sonntag raus und dann hier ins Forum.

Bis bald,
Jörg


----------



## .: nils :. (16. Oktober 2008)

hey leute,

@ herki: danke für die lorbeeren  es freut mich, dass dir bzw. euch meine musik gefällt und zum thema "klassische zielgruppe" kann ich nur sagen "für gute musik ist man nie zu alt" -  und alt bist du ja sowieso noch lange nicht.

zu samstag abend: ich weiß ja nicht, wie lange das bei deinem fillius dauert, aber wir beginnen so richtig erst ab 24 uhr zu feiern, so dass du bzw. ihr durchaus noch vorbei kommen könnt, da wir erwarten nicht vor 6 uhr morgens aufzuhören...
auf der gästeliste stehst du allemal, sag' einfach, du bist der jörg aus dem forum, dann weiß jeder bescheid und du gehst kein risiko ein, da es für dich dann kostenlos ist.

würde mich freuen!


zur tour am sonntag: ich war heute mit meiner besten freundin und jonni unterwegs und wir sind richtig schön nass geworden, hatten nebenbei auch viel spaß. ja nach mentaler und physischer verfassung am sonntag sollte da bei besserem wetter als heute durchaus was gehen. das wird dann allerdings kurzfristig (auch hier im forum) bekannt gegeben. ich rechne frühestens ab 16 uhr. 

in diesem sinne: einen schönen letzten arbeitstag und vielleicht bis samstag. allen anderen auch noch mal das angebot für die party.

gn8
nils


----------



## HolgerK (17. Oktober 2008)

So, melde mich mal auch wieder kurz. Ab Dienstag bin erst mal ein paar Wochen in Deutsch Evern mit Bike im Gepäck. Freue mich schon auf Ausfahrt mir euch.

Grüße aus dem Süden
Holger


----------



## iglg (17. Oktober 2008)

.: nils :. schrieb:


> ....und vielleicht bis samstag. allen anderen auch noch mal das angebot für die party.
> 
> gn8
> nils



Mit der Party wird das nix.

Ich fahre am Samstag mit meiner Tochter und einigen Freundinnen (oh god, six girls in my car) nach Neumünster zu einem Konzert der WiseGuys.
Ist zwar eine andere Richtung, aber auch Musik, die Spaß macht.

Sonntag fahre ich nach Fehmarn.

Also Euch viel Spaß beim Hotten und Biken...


----------



## gnss (17. Oktober 2008)

Moin moin,

es wurde ja schonmal nach Touren um Lüneburg im GPS-Format gefragt, habt ihr vielleicht ein paar aufgezeichnet?


----------



## HolgerK (17. Oktober 2008)

gnss schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> 
> es wurde ja schonmal nach Touren um Lüneburg im GPS-Format gefragt, habt ihr vielleicht ein paar aufgezeichnet?



Hi,

von www.bikemap.net hab ich mir ein paar runtergeladen und ab nächster Woche werde ich sie dann auch mal austesten.

Grüße
Holger


----------



## iglg (18. Oktober 2008)

http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/download.9121.html

Nette Tour, auch bei Tageslicht

Viel Spaß


----------



## .: nils :. (19. Oktober 2008)

auch biken wird heute nichts - sorry!
ich bin zu erschlagen und die nacht steckt mir noch gut in den knochen und im kopf...
vielleicht unter der woche mal...

wenn ihr fahrt, wünsche ich euch viel spaß

nils


----------



## gnss (19. Oktober 2008)

iglg schrieb:


> http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/download.9121.html
> 
> Nette Tour, auch bei Tageslicht
> 
> Viel Spaß



Die war ganz nett, nur die ganzen Anlieger und Kicker bin ich leider falsch herum gefahren.  Es wäre schön, wenn ihr noch die eine oder andere Tour aufzeichnen könntet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iglg (20. Oktober 2008)

gnss schrieb:


> nur die ganzen Anlieger und Kicker bin ich leider falsch herum gefahren.



Oops, ich glaub ich werde alt.  Was sind denn Anlieger und Kicker ? Ich wusste gar nicht, dass ich so etwas schon mal gefahren bin ?

Tja, GPS-Tracks von Rundkursen sind immer so eine Sache. Ich teile mir die immer in einen Hinweg- und einen Rückwegtrack auf. Dann geht die Trackbackfunktion eindeutig...


----------



## A-B-C (21. Oktober 2008)

tja ehm, ja ööhhm...ich wohne auch in lüneburg. fahrradfahren tue ich auch . naja nun ist ja winter und ich werde mich dem pc-spielen widmen ...


----------



## iglg (21. Oktober 2008)

A-B-C schrieb:


> tja ehm, ja ööhhm...ich wohne auch in lüneburg. fahrradfahren tue ich auch . naja nun ist ja winter und ich werde mich dem pc-spielen widmen ...



Ein ziemlich unsinniger Post, oder ?

Geh´ weiter spielen.


----------



## A-B-C (21. Oktober 2008)

haha, nein nein. in keinsterweise. ich bin ja immernoch dafür dass das sonntagstreffen von um 11h auf 13h verlegt wird. dann muss ich nurnoch meine bremse klarkriegen und schon bin ich am start ...


ach, falls jemand hier halbwegs aktuelle pc hardware zu verkaufen hat, möge er sich doch bitte melden.


----------



## A-B-C (22. Oktober 2008)

oke, ich habs. bremse funktioniert wieder. nun brauch ich noch ein zusätzliches vorderrad mit 20mm steckachse damit ich nicht immer meine achse umbauen muss wenn ich von starrgabel auf federgabel wechseln will. wobei ich eigentlich garnicht auf federgabel wechseln will, aber in so manchen gefilden, naja, isses schon etwas stressfreier...
naja, hauptsache gesund...


----------



## iglg (22. Oktober 2008)

Mal ehrlich, willst Du nicht lieber irgendwo chatten ?
Dabei sind so Müll-Posts ja üblich.

Dieser Thread ist irgendwie zu schade, um so zugemüllt zu werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## A-B-C (22. Oktober 2008)

naja, habe nebenher icq laufen und unterhalte mich da. was chatten doch eigentlich meint...
dieser thread ist 33 seiten lang. habe die seiten mal überflogen. stimmt, er ist so reizvoll dass sich post ein post aus lediglich darüber unterhalten wird wo gefahren wird und gefahren wurde. 33 seiten lang. super. inwiefern schadet da ein wenig vermeintlich nebensächliches geplänkel?


----------



## herki (22. Oktober 2008)

...ich glaube da hat A-B-C sich etwas verlaufen

Also, A-B-C: Wir sind in der Regel die langweiligen Tourenfahrer, die vielleicht mal im Tiergarten harmlose Spaziergänger erschrecken, gerne lang und viele Kilometer fahren und gelegentlich vielleicht mal über die Alpen stolpern 

Die Sonntagsum11UhrTreffFraktion ist in irgendwelchen anderen Freds unterwegs (...seid gegrüßt )

Vielleicht ist man sich schon mal im Bombenkrater, auf der Steinhöhe oder bei der Mittwochstour der CityCycles-Treff-Leute über den Weg gefahren, aber unsere Berührungspunkte mit BMXlern gehen doch eher gegen Null   (wobei ich persönlich das schon klasse finde, was manche mit so 'nem Teil anstellen können)

Also, mach es gut !


----------



## A-B-C (22. Oktober 2008)

mh, okay...vielleicht habe ich mich einfach von "Suche Leute zum Biken in Lüneburg" irritieren lassen...*hust* ...


----------



## iglg (22. Oktober 2008)

mucho schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Da das Fahren in Gruppen viel mehr Spass macht als allein seine Runden zu drehen, suche ich Leute aus der Umgebung Lüneburg, die es ebenfalls Leid sind allein durch die Wälder zu fahren. Ich fahre oft : Tiergarten, Steinhöhe, Elbe-Seiten-Kanal und Umgebung Deutsch Evern.
> 
> Würd mich freuen wenn sich einer meldet!!!



@A-B-C : Du hast ja Recht. In 33 (für Dich langweiligen) Posts verabreden sich hier seit 20 Monaten ein paar lüneburger Biker zu Touren. Außerdem geben sie gelegentlich ein Feedback von diesen Touren, um vllt. noch andere Biker zum Mitfahren zu motivieren.

Und dass Du nur ein wenig "plänkeln" möchtest ist nicht schlimm, aber ich bekomme jedes Mal eine email, wenn hier ein neuer Beitrag eingestellt wird. Und die lese ich dann auch, weil ich eine Gelegenheit sehe, mit einigen Leuten vllt. eine nette Tour machen zu können.
Tja und dann gehe ich ins Forum, und sehe, dass A-B-C nur ein wenig Speicherplatz und Bandbreite belegen wollte  

Also, viel Spaß beim Biken und Chatten


----------



## saintvsdiabolus (22. Oktober 2008)

@ A-B-C: Wenn du mit "biken" Freeriding und Ähnliches meinst, kannst du es ja mal mit diesem Thread versuchen " http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=320401 ", aber komm doch erstmal an einem Sonntag um 11Uhr zum Laden. Wir freuen uns immer über Neue, besonders neunmal-kluge Jungs, die noch nie da wahren und als erstes die Fresse aufreißen und meinen für Sie verlegen wir mal besser den Termin, haben wir total gerne!!! 

Also einfach mal entscheiden, ob nun "BIKEN" will oder nicht!!!!


----------



## A-B-C (22. Oktober 2008)

saintvsdiabolus schrieb:


> @ A-B-C: Wenn du mit "biken" Freeriding und Ähnliches meinst, kannst du es ja mal mit diesem Thread versuchen " http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=320401 ", aber komm doch erstmal an einem Sonntag um 11Uhr zum Laden. Wir freuen uns immer über Neue, besonders neunmal-kluge Jungs, die noch nie da wahren und als erstes die Fresse aufreißen und meinen für Sie verlegen wir mal besser den Termin, haben wir total gerne!!!
> 
> Also einfach mal entscheiden, ob nun "BIKEN" will oder nicht!!!!




naja ganz neu bin ich ja nun nicht. war schon einige male um 11h vor ort. ist allerdings schon ein paar jahre her. neunmal klug hingegen triffts schon, ja,  haha. ist halt nur wirklich schwierig nachm feiern etc. um 11h auf der matte zu stehen . ach ehm, freeride ist auch weniger mein ding. skatepark, dirtjump und street sind meine gebiete...steht das bei euch so garnicht aufm programm? denn touren kann ich mit meiner übersetzung + sattelposition schonmal gänzlich vergessen...


----------



## .: nils :. (13. November 2008)

hier geht ja richtig was....


----------



## A-B-C (13. November 2008)

einigen wirds nicht gefallen, aber dein post hat mich aufn plan gerufen .
am we ist radfahren geplant. wenn ich samstag und sonntag klarkomme und es nicht nass ist wird im skatepark das bmx oder mtb bewegt. sonntag evtl. parkhaus bei cinestar. alle sind willkommen


----------



## herki (13. November 2008)

.: nils :. schrieb:


> hier geht ja richtig was....




tja, so ist das: kaum 'n büschen kalt und duster, hängen alle hinterm kamin 

nee, in echt hat mich vor drei wochen der biker-heilige kurz mal verlassen (oder es war zu dunkel, er konnte mich nicht mehr sehen....) und auf 'nem nightride hats mich auf der steinhöhe mittelschwer erwischt  beim aufschlag hab ich es inder schultergegend knirschen gehört und ich dachte "ok, das wars, wer holt mich jetzt aus dem wald ?" 
zum glück war ich nicht alleine, und nachdem ich wieder zusammengesucht war, konnte ich auch vorsichtig nach hause radeln.
am nächsten tag bin ich zum arzt, weil viel aua - diagnose zerrung und prellung und verdacht auf sehnenabriss. der hat sich dann nach ein paar tagen auf einen sehnenanriss reduziert - reicht aber schmerztechnisch, ist nicht zu empfehlen.
inzwischen war ich ein paarmal laufen und schon mal wieder biken, es geht schon wieder.
jetzt warte ich noch auf meine neue lampe (die alte hats beim crash zerlegt), dann geht's wieder auf nightride 

viele grüße, jörg


----------



## .: nils :. (13. November 2008)

ich warte auf ne (neue) warme jacke, dann kann bei mir wieder was rollen - tagsüber!

dann werden sich unsere wege im winter wohl nichtmehr kruezen. schade drum...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herki (14. November 2008)

.: nils :. schrieb:


> dann werden sich unsere wege im winter wohl nichtmehr kruezen. schade drum...



...das würde ich nicht unbedingt unterschreiben - in der woche tagsüber geht natürlich nicht, da "normal" arbeitender mensch.
aber am wochenende geht im winter auch tagsüber mal was. nächstes allerdings nicht, da bin ich unterwegs.

cu, jörg


----------



## .: nils :. (26. November 2008)

hej hej!
die jacke ist bestellt - dürfte nächste woche eintrefen - dann kann es endlich wieder raus auf die räder gehen. ick froi mir.
bike-aufrüstpläne für´s frühjahr habe ich auch schon gemacht und wenn jetzt im winter die kondition wieder in den griff zu bekommen ist, kann der marathon in 2009 endlich in angriff genommen werden!!! was haltet ihr in diesem zusammenhang von fahrtechnikseminaren? haltet ihr die für sinnvoll?

rollt ihr mittwochsabends noch mit den cc-leuten?
lasst mal wieder von euch hören
nils


----------



## herki (26. November 2008)

Hi Nils,



.: nils :. schrieb:


> ...
> kann der marathon in 2009 endlich in angriff genommen werden!!! was haltet ihr in diesem zusammenhang von fahrtechnikseminaren? haltet ihr die für sinnvoll?



...die Frage ist, welchen Marathon du fahren willst. Für Willingen brauchst Du wenig Fahrtechnik. Im Harz kann das schon anders aussehen, da gibt es durchaus anspruchsvolle Marathons.
Ein Fahrtechnikseminar ist aber unabhängig von Marathonplänen durchaus zu empfehlen, ich hab da in meinem ersten Bikejahr gute Erfahrungen gemacht (mit www.harzaktiv.net)



.: nils :. schrieb:


> rollt ihr mittwochsabends noch mit den cc-leuten?
> lasst mal wieder von euch hören



Nachdem meine Schulter wieder einigermaßen belastbar und meine neue Lampe endlich eingetroffen und geladen ist, steht das für heute abend wieder auf dem Plan. Hoffentlich hält das Wetter....

Viele Grüße, Jörg


----------



## .: nils :. (26. November 2008)

man man, ich muss schon sagen: wow!
kaum dass man mal piep sagt, hat man direkt ne antwort im board - der hammer! als würdet ihr nur drauf warten 

ne, spaß.
aber das fahrtechniktraining ist als bikeurlaub im nächsten jahr mal miteingeplant. denke auch, dass das nicht schadet.
als marathon hatte ich auf jeden fall endlich mal willingen ins visier genommen und vielleicht noch einen anderen, zu dem ich aber noch keine genauen vorstellungen habe. mal sehen...
erstmal muss die periphere in form meines körpers auf fordermann kommen, dann kommt der rest!


----------



## iglg (27. November 2008)

.: nils :. schrieb:


> erstmal muss die periphere in form meines körpers auf fordermann kommen, dann kommt der rest!



In Willingen gibt es eine sogenannte "Lütte Runde".

Die ist so um die 30 km lang und hatte glaube ich deutlich unter 1000 hm.

_In diesem Jahr heisst sie Schnupperrunde_

Die schafft man fast ohne Training


----------



## .: nils :. (27. November 2008)

moin!

ja, von der habe ich schon ein paar mal gelesen, aber ich würde gern die 50er sicher schaffen und es evtl konditionell soweit bringen, dass ich mich unterwegs noch für die nächstgrößere entscheiden *könnte*, muss nicht sein, aber die 50er will ich locker schaffen.

welchen marathon könnt ihr denn sonst empfehlen?


----------



## HolgerK (27. November 2008)

Hi,

wenn mal jemand unter der Woche tagsüber Zeit hat, könnte man ja mal eine kleine Tour machen. War heute Morgen schon mal auf der Steinhöhe.

Grüße
Holger


----------



## .: nils :. (27. November 2008)

joa , ab nächster woche gern!
ich denke, dass ich am donnerstag post von bobshop und rudi project bekomme und dann bin ich winterfest. es wird auch zeit auf meiner seite, dass ich mal wieder aufs rad komme - ist wirklich ne weile her! *schäm*

melde mich dann nächste woche mal.

nils


----------



## herki (27. November 2008)

HolgerK schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> wenn mal jemand unter der Woche tagsüber Zeit hat, könnte man ja mal eine kleine Tour machen. War heute Morgen schon mal auf der Steinhöhe.
> 
> ...




...oh je, die Steinhöhe ist ja momentan nicht das Vorzeigerevier 
Ich war letztes WE da unterwegs, die Waldarbeiter leisten ja mal wieder ganze Arbeit. 
Von wegen - die Biker würden immer die Wege kaputtmachen 

Unter der Woche ist immer schwierig, schade....

Gruß, Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iglg (27. November 2008)

.: nils :. schrieb:


> moin!
> 
> ja, von der habe ich schon ein paar mal gelesen, aber ich würde gern die 50er sicher schaffen und es evtl konditionell soweit bringen, dass ich mich unterwegs noch für die nächstgrößere entscheiden *könnte*, muss nicht sein, aber die 50er will ich locker schaffen.
> 
> welchen marathon könnt ihr denn sonst empfehlen?



Sportliche Ziele, Nils ! 
Dann musst Du ordentlich trainieren. Am besten ab sofort, notfalls mit Sommerjacke, denn die mittlere Runde in Willingen ist schon eine ziemliche Steigerung zur kleinen. Die hat immerhin fast 95 km und ich glaube2400 Höhenmeter. In 9 Jahren Willingen war ich nur 2 mal so fit, dass ich die geschafft habe. 
Die mittlere Runde ist nicht ohne !

Tja, andere Marathons ? Die dichtesten sind im Harz. Mir fallen da Altenau und Clausthal-Zellerfeld ein.
Die schönsten sind sicherlich in Süddeutschland (Frammersbach, St. Wendel) und einer der teilnehmerstärksten ist sicher der in Willingen. Auch wenn die Spitzenzeiten, wo an die 2500 Starter unterwegs waren, inzwischen vorbei sind.

Also : Frohes Trainieren

Ingo


----------



## herki (27. November 2008)

iglg schrieb:


> Die mittlere Runde ist nicht ohne !



...sehe ich dito !
die "kleine" runde hat schon 52 km und runde 1250 hm. (klein hört sich niedlich an, nicht wahr )

der großteil der starter begibt sich auf diese runde, bestimmt nicht ohne grund. man darf die gruppendynamik nicht unterschätzen: auch wenn man sich vornimmt, erstmal langsam anzufangen, zieht einen der tross einfach mit. der puls geht schnell richtung anschlag, man will mithalten, den ein oder anderen gleich mal versägen, das adrenalin sorgt einfach dafür. 

ich sehe mal meine zielsetzung für willingen nicht in einer größeren runde, sondern in der bescheidenheit: ich möchte sparen.
und zwar runde 10 minuten beim nächsten marathon auf der kleinen runde  damit wäre ich in diesem jahr um 15 plätze nach vorne gerutscht, so ca. auf den 25. 

cu, jörg


----------



## iglg (27. November 2008)

herki schrieb:


> ich sehe mal meine zielsetzung für willingen nicht in einer größeren runde, sondern in der bescheidenheit: ich möchte sparen.
> und zwar runde 10 minuten beim nächsten marathon auf der kleinen runde  damit wäre ich in diesem jahr um 15 plätze nach vorne gerutscht, so ca. auf den 25.



Das schreit ja förmlich nach Podiumsplatz : Rauf aufs Stockerl

Dann plane ich mal lieber lang und langsam und peile die mittlere an. Dann muss ich mich wenigstens nicht mit Dir messen.

Aber wenn ich weiter so trainingsfaul bin, wird es wohl doch eher kurz UND LANGSAM


----------



## HolgerK (28. November 2008)

herki schrieb:


> ...oh je, die Steinhöhe ist ja momentan nicht das Vorzeigerevier
> Ich war letztes WE da unterwegs, die Waldarbeiter leisten ja mal wieder ganze Arbeit.
> Von wegen - die Biker würden immer die Wege kaputtmachen
> 
> ...



Im Moment habe ich wegen Diplomarbeit halt eher unter der Woche Zeit weil die Wochenenden meiner Freundin gehören, wobei sie dieses WE Dienst hat, könnten man also schon was machen.

Grüße
Holger


----------



## herki (28. November 2008)

iglg schrieb:


> Das schreit ja förmlich nach Podiumsplatz : Rauf aufs Stockerl



...wieso auf's stockerl - willst du mich aufspießen  ???

für einen podiumsplatz müsste ich mich um schlappe 40 minuten verbessern - aber dafür sicherlich 400.000 minuten trainieren 
da mein arbeitstag aber regelmäßig länger als 8 stunden ist, die famile und vieles andere auch noch wichtig, lass ich das mit training für das podium und freu mich einfach, wenn ich wieder gut durchkomme 
abgesehen davon: ich hatte dieses jahr ja nur glück, dass du nicht mitfahren konntest, das ließ mich besser aussehen 

@HolgerK:

aus jetziger sicht könnte ich am besten sonntag. lass uns mal das wetter abwarten, und wenn jemand was bikemäßiges vorhat, kann er das ja hier verkünden.

greetz, jörg


----------



## .: nils :. (28. November 2008)

oooooooooooh-kay!

nagut, dass es sich bei der mittleren bereits um satte 95 km handelt, wusste ich nicht (schande über mein großmaul). das wäre als erster marathon echt hefftig...
also gut, dann peilen wir mal trainingsmäßig die knappe 50er runde und vielleicht machen wir dann die dreissiger mit ner akzeptablen zeit für´n ersten marathon 

aber ganz ehrlich: all das ist mir wirklich ziemlich egal, da ich vorallem endlich mal einen marathon bestreiten will. ich möchte endlich ein saisonziel haben und dieses auch erreichen. und das liegt für 2009 *bisher* bei zwei marathons und ist nicht konkreter gefasst.
als zweiten nehmen ich dann evtl st. wendel, da ich dort verwandte wohnen habe, den schon ein paar als zuschauer betrachtet habe und dort sicherlich nch "viel!!!" lernen kann 

der insgesamte ist hinter all dem, dass ich meinem rad endlich gerecht werden möchte, in dem es so nutze, wie es hergibt, genutzt zu werden. es nervt nämlich, dass ich als fahrer bisher nicht wirklich was auf die reihe kriege und dabei so´n rad fahre. ich will doch kein poser sein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iglg (28. November 2008)

herki schrieb:


> ...wieso auf's stockerl - willst du mich aufspießen  ???



Stockerl {n} [österr.: Siegerpodest] 
Wird auch in Bayern verwendet.



herki schrieb:


> ...
> 
> ich hatte dieses jahr ja nur glück, dass du nicht mitfahren konntest, das ließ mich besser aussehen



Das werten wir mal als gepflegtes Understatement


Viele Grüße

Ingo


----------



## herki (30. November 2008)

herki schrieb:


> aus jetziger sicht könnte ich am besten sonntag. lass uns mal das wetter abwarten, und wenn jemand was bikemäßiges vorhat, kann er das ja hier verkünden.
> 
> greetz, jörg



...na, ist ja nich soviel geworden heute...

eine fiese erkältung versucht mich jetzt gerade dahinzuraffen, deshalb habe ich für heute nichts mehr geplant - schade, das wetter würde ja sogar einigermaßen passen 
also gibt's jetzt intravenös heiße zitrone, dann sollte ich die bazillen wohl noch killen können.

cu, jörg


----------



## iglg (30. November 2008)

herki schrieb:


> schade, das wetter würde ja sogar einigermaßen passen



Hallo Jörg, 

gräme Dich nicht. Ich komme gerade vom Laufen rein.

Das ist ganz schön ungemütlich gewesen, und man braucht nicht viel Fantasie sich vorzustellen, wie kalt und eklig das auf dem Bike wäre....

Gute Besserung. Jetzt ist Zeit für Weihnachtsmarkt und Glühwein...


----------



## HolgerK (30. November 2008)

ich plane jetzt mal für Morgen um 10:00 Uhr eine Tour von Deutsch Evern aus. Fahre gerade immer die Tour die weiter vorne schon mal mit GPS-Daten erwähnt wurde und über die Steinhöhe geht.


----------



## iglg (30. November 2008)

Viel Spaß Du glücklicher Student :NEID:


----------



## HolgerK (30. November 2008)

Naja, bin auch glücklich, wenn ich endlich fertig bin. Das Studentenleben ist ja ganz schön, aber ich bin schon froh bald wieder im Berufsleben zu sein. 

Wird denn diese Woche auch mal Abends gefahren? Hab zwar nur eine günstige Fenix, hoffe aber, dass sie ausreicht.


----------



## herki (1. Dezember 2008)

HolgerK schrieb:


> Wird denn diese Woche auch mal Abends gefahren? Hab zwar nur eine günstige Fenix, hoffe aber, dass sie ausreicht.



...eigentlich schon, aber ich fürchte dass mich diese woche meine erkältung nicht lässt.
ansonsten ist eigentlich fast immer mittwochs um 19:00 uhr vor citc-cycels eine truppe am start, das schwankt von 0 teilnehmern bei mistwetter bis auch mal guten 10 bikern, gefahren wird cc, je nach lust und laune so 25 bis 45 km. alle total nett, und solange das wetter mitgespielt hat, gab es hinterher in der stadt auch noch ein bierchen zum abschluss (....ich war bei der kälte noch nicht dabei, vielleicht gibt es jetzt ja glühwein )

ich weiss ja nicht welche fenix du hast, aber ich habe schon von einigen im forum gelesen, dass die damit auf nightride gehen.
vor allem wenn man mit mehreren im pulk unterwegs ist, summieren sich die einzelnen lämpchen auch zu 'nem ganz anständigen leuchtfeuer, so dass man auch durchaus mit einer schwachen lampe oder leerer batterie durchkommen kann.
und wenn man vorne ist und bei passender gelegenheit mal warten und sich umdrehen kann - es sieht einfach geil aus, wenn dann sone reihe von leuchtpunkten durch die prärie kurvt 

cu, jörg


----------



## HolgerK (3. Dezember 2008)

eine L2D von Fenix.

Komme eben auch wieder von einer Tour zurück, bisschen feucht gewesen, sonst ganz gut. Denke mal, dass ich heute Abend nicht mehr fahren werde, da ich bis dahin nicht alle Akkus geladen bekomme.

Viel Spaß allen denen die fahren!

Grüße
Holger


----------



## mucho (13. Dezember 2008)

achja...hier ist auch winterschlaf...
fahre morgen vormittag. hat jemand lust mitzukommen?


----------



## .: nils :. (14. Dezember 2008)

joa, das mit dem winterschlaf ist wohl wahr - ich werde dieses jahr in bezug auf das training wohl beendet haben. ich fahre im laufe des nachmittags nach leipzig und komme vor neujahr nicht wieder in die nähe meines bikes.

in diesem sinne wünsche ich euch ein schönes weihnachtsfest, einen guten rutsch und eine sehr enspannte zeit mit euren liebsten.

wir sehen uns im kommenden jahr auf den trails und/oder bei dem ein oder anderen marathon - hoffe ich 

gehabt euch wohl

nils


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iglg (14. Dezember 2008)

mucho schrieb:


> achja...hier ist auch winterschlaf...
> fahre morgen vormittag. hat jemand lust mitzukommen?



Vor Weihnachten und dem Jahreswechsel sind Termine ja immer eng gesteckt.

Deshalb ging es leider nicht - Weihnachtsbaumkauf war angesagt. Eine Stunde laufen musste reichen.

Wir schaffen das schon noch mal-trotz Winterschlaf.

Liebe Grüße

Ingo


----------



## iglg (15. Dezember 2008)

iglg schrieb:


> Vor Weihnachten und dem Jahreswechsel sind Termine ja immer eng gesteckt.
> 
> Deshalb ging es leider nicht - Weihnachtsbaumkauf war angesagt. Eine Stunde laufen musste reichen.
> 
> ...



Oh peinlich. Ich meine natürlich trotz WinterschlafS.
(Wie war das noch : "Der Dativ ist dem Genitiv sein Tod".)


----------



## ar->E<-nd (18. Dezember 2008)

Hallo an alle, meld mich auch mal wieder! Könnt ihr mich mal updaten, ab wann ihr so immer sonst fahrt? Uni liegt nämlich wieder meist abends, dass ich meist recht spät ne Runde allein drehe. Wann seid ihr im neuen Jahr denn wo allgemein?
Jonni und ich haben angedacht, Montag noch ne Runde zu drehen mit anschließendem Bratwurst-auf-Weihnachtsmarkt essen
Ist evtl noch jemand da und dabei?
Beste Grüße und ein schönes Weihnachtsfest sonst schonmal, hoffentlich sieht man sich im neuen Jahr mal wieder bzw. @ nils: man lernt sich mal kennen!


Arend


----------



## herki (19. Dezember 2008)

Hi alle,

auch ich lebe noch 
Momentan ist ja wohl echt irgendwie die Luft raus - was solls, nächstes Jahr kann es nur wieder besser werden 
Ich leide zwar nicht ernsthaft unter Xmas-Stress, trotzdem ist die Zeit momentan sehr knapp bzw. verplant. Am Wochenende werde ich sicher mal 'ne Runde drehen, aber je nach Lust & Laune & Wetter wohl ziemlich spontan.
Montag bin ich unterwegs, da kann ich leider nicht mit.
Vielleicht schaffen wir es ja, zwischen Weihnachten und Neujahr oder zu Jahresbeginn gemeinsam eine gemütliche Tour zu drehen.....

Also bis hoffentlich bald mal wieder,
viele liebe Grüße und werdet alle dick und rund an Weihnachten !
Jörg


----------



## iglg (20. Dezember 2008)

herki schrieb:


> Hi alle,
> 
> auch ich lebe noch
> 
> ...



Das geht leider auch ganz ohne WEIHNACHTEN........


----------



## iglg (23. Dezember 2008)

Hallo Lüneburger,

ich wünsche Euch allen ein schönes Weihnachtsfest und uns allen, dass unter dem Weihnachtsbaum unter der Wirkung des vielen leckeren Essens der Vorsatz für das neue Jahr reift : 

Ö f t e r  B i k e n !

Alles Liebe für Euch und Eure Familien.

Ingo


----------



## iglg (23. Dezember 2008)

Oopps, Doppelpost


----------



## mucho (23. Dezember 2008)

ohh ich war gerade biken... 70km gemacht
warte jetzt drauf, dass ich bald wieder n vernünftiges rad habe 
wann setzt ihr euch mal wieder auf eure "drahtesel"?
vor morgen wird das wohl nichts....deshalb auch von mir "Frohes Fest!!"


----------



## iglg (25. Dezember 2008)

mucho schrieb:


> ohh ich war gerade biken... 70km gemacht
> warte jetzt drauf, dass ich bald wieder n vernünftiges rad habe
> "



Wieso vernünftiges Bike ? Was ist denn mit deinem gepimpten NOX


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mucho (25. Dezember 2008)

ach da sieht man wie lange wir nicht mehr gefahren sind...

hatte zwischenzeitlich dieses hier: 






und es wird dann dieses hier:


----------



## iglg (25. Dezember 2008)

Wieso "vernünftiges" ? Das wird ja ein Rückschritt !!  Ist ja nur ein Hardtail!

Und 'ne halbe Gabel hat es auch nur. 

Du weisst schon, dass man mit Bikes dieser Marke nur bis zur Eisdiele kommt, oder

(Hoffentlich liest Dirk hier nicht mit...)

Wenn Du mit der Rennfeile mit mir eine Tour fährst, musst Du mir immer Vorsprung geben, oder du darfst nur mit 5-l-Camelbag-Ballast fahren.

Viele Grüße

Ingo


----------



## herki (26. Dezember 2008)

Hallo Leute,

erstmal noch fix schöne Weihnachten ! Es ist ja bald überstanden 

Wie sieht es denn am Sonntag mit einer sutschen ruhigen Runde aus ? Das Wetter scheint ja nett zu bleiben, das müssen wir doch nutzen !
Steinhöhe, Landwehr, Ilmenautrail und Siebenbrückentrail, einmal das ganze Programm, aber kein Renntempo bitte, das geht momentan nicht 

Wenn jemand Lust hat, bitte melden, Zeit ist mir fast egal. 

Bis dann,
Jörg


----------



## iglg (26. Dezember 2008)

Na eeendlich !

Ich hatte heute schon ein schlechtes Gewissen, dass ich bei dem tollen Wetter nur mit dem Hund spazieren war.

Sonntag passt mir gut, Start 12.00 (da steht die Sonne am höchsten), Treffpunkt bei der Tanke ?

Ist das ok ? Ansonsten habe ich den ganzen Tag Zeit, andere Zeit geht also auch.

Viele Grüße

Ingo


----------



## herki (26. Dezember 2008)

iglg schrieb:


> Sonntag passt mir gut, Start 12.00 (da steht die Sonne am höchsten), Treffpunkt bei der Tanke ?



...suuuuuper !

12:00 uhr ist ok, da kann ich vorher noch mit dem sohnemann 'ne stunde in den bombenkrater - hab ich ihm versprochen.

also bis dann, liebe grüße auch an die family,
jörg


----------



## mucho (27. Dezember 2008)

bin ein bisschen am kränkeln... wenns morgen besser geht bin ich, vllt auch arend mit dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iglg (28. Dezember 2008)

Das war ja mal eine schöööne Wintertour.
Auch wenn ich am Ende ganz schön platt war. 4h Biken (@jörg : 4!) sind halt nicht ohne

Bei dem tollen Wetter bike ich sogar im Winter - klasse !

Sollten wir wiederholen.

Liebe Grüße

Ingo


----------



## herki (29. Dezember 2008)

iglg schrieb:


> Das war ja mal eine schöööne Wintertour.
> Auch wenn ich am Ende ganz schön platt war. 4h Biken (@jörg : 4!) sind halt nicht ohne
> 
> Bei dem tollen Wetter bike ich sogar im Winter - klasse !
> ...




@Ingo: schon verstanden ! aber für dich 4, für mich 5 ! Ich war schon seit kurz vor 11:00Uhr unterwegs ! Und es zählt doch Brutto, oder  ?!
Aber nach Wiederholung schreit das auf jeden Fall, der Winter fängt ja gerade erst an !

CU, Jörg


----------



## iglg (29. Dezember 2008)

herki schrieb:


> @Ingo: schon verstanden ! aber für dich 4, für mich 5 ! Ich war schon seit kurz vor 11:00Uhr unterwegs ! Und es zählt doch Brutto, oder  ?!
> 
> CU, Jörg



Aber 1 Stunde Lieblingsdisziplin am Bombenkrater ?! Ts Ts

Viele Grüße


----------



## ManPowerfraemke (29. Dezember 2008)

Moin, bin Olli und 27 Jahre alt. Suche für das We Leute Gruppen zum Biken rund um Lüneburg. fange gerade erst wieder an zu biken und habe keine lust immer allein zu fahren und zu zweit und in einer gruppe macht es eh mehr spaß. 
Also wer lust hat kann sich gern melden entweder über internet oder über Tele. Meine Nummer: 01724183185
Mfg Olli


----------



## mucho (29. Dezember 2008)

werden wohl nächstes wochenende wieder unterwehs sein...
oder habt ihr erstmal genug von mir?


----------



## ManPowerfraemke (29. Dezember 2008)

Moin kann ich mich da mit anschlissen zum mit Biken?


----------



## iglg (29. Dezember 2008)

@mucho : Klar fahren wir wieder mit Dir. Wenn wir Dir nicht zu langsam sind....

@manpower : Wir freuen uns immer über Mitfahrer.
wir versuchen :
- Straßen und feste Wege zu vermeiden
- keinen Anstieg auszulassen
- mehr zu fahren als zu springen, sind also mehr die Tourer

Wenn Du daran Spaß hast, bist Du herzlich eingeladen.


----------



## herki (29. Dezember 2008)

...cool, Neujahrs-Tour 

In Lüneburg Am Sande sind noch Glühwein-Buden aufgebaut, vielleicht sollten wir die als Ziel anvisieren  (hoffentlich stehen die am WE noch da )
Die Schleife dahin sollte aber kürzer sein als die von gestern, ich war doch etwas groggy  Aber schön wars 

@manpower: herzlich willkommen !
@mucho: wie ingo schon sagte: wenn wir dir nicht zu langsam sind- aber als trainingsopfer stelle ich mich gerne zur verfügung 

bei mir würde es übrigens am besten sonntag passen, mit zeitlicher einschränkung auch samstag.

Viele Grüße, Jörg


----------



## ManPowerfraemke (29. Dezember 2008)

Na dann kann ja erst mal nix mehr schief gehen. Sagt bescheit wann und wo und dann können wir ne runde drehen und vielleicht seit ihr ja auch besser in Form als ich  . Habe bis zum fünften frei, also bin in dieser zeit voll verfügbar .
Mfg olli


----------



## .: nils :. (29. Dezember 2008)

sers aus n(e)rw

aaaaaaaaaaaalso: ab morgen bin ich wieder im "schönen bunten norden" und aufs biken so heiss wie frittenfett!!! hab mich sehr geärgert, es nicht dabei gehabt zu haben. ich habe eine silvester-jahres-abschluss-tour und eine neujahrs-jahres-auftakt-tour mit meiner mitbewohnerin anvisiert und diese können wir SEHR SEHR SEHR SEHR SEHR SEHR GERN auch in der gruppe machen. ihr wisst ja, zu welchen bedingungen 

lasst hören!
und @ olli (manpowerfraemke): da einige der wirklich ausschliesslich freundlichen herren hier ihre wöchentlichen touren meist nur unter der woche abspuhlen, bin auch ich meist auf der suche nach fahrerisch-moralischerunterstützung - also willkommen an bord! sag einfach mal per pn bescheid, dann bekommste auf dem wege meine nummer und wir schnacken mal! ick froi mir!

ich höre dann von euch - gute nacht
der nils


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mucho (31. Dezember 2008)

war hier(http://www.panoramio.com/photo/5402036) schonmal jm von euch? 

werde da mal hinfahren wenn das taurine da ist.
ca 80km hin- und rückfahrt + einmal hochkurbeln

edit: Guten Rutsch!


----------



## ManPowerfraemke (31. Dezember 2008)

Ein Guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr und feiert nicht so doll.
Mfg olli


----------



## .: nils :. (31. Dezember 2008)

kurzes review von heute: GEIL! 

bei den temperaturen war es doch erstaunlich angenehm warm dank guter kleidung, die wege gut fahrbar und einfach ne schöne tour bei traumwetter!
wir sind gemütlich durch den wilschenbruch nach deutsch-evern raus und dort von der (haupt-)straße links zurück in den tiergarten - gute 20 km in einer stunde mit wirklich netter begleitung - nochmals danke an olli und stef.

morgen steht die nächste tour an: ich hatte an _wilschenbruch - tiergarten - lüneburger schweiz - landwehr reppenstedt - bardowick - ilmenau ufer richtung lüneburg zurück_ gedacht. gediegenes tempo, keine großen mätzchen, einfach ins neue jahr rollen...

treffpunkt ist mit olli, stef und mir um 14 uhr an der ampelkreuzung friedrich-ebert-straße/willi-brandt-straße (da wo das CCH lüneburg gebaut wird). wir werden bei diesen temperaturen eher nicht warten, also sollten die, die mitkommen wollen pünktlich sein oder sich meine handynummer besorgen 

ansonsten wünsche ich allen ein schönes silvester, einen guten und rauschfreien rutsch, tut euch bei evtl knallereien nicht weh und rutscht schmuige rein!

bis zum nächsten jahr
der nils 

p.s.: die glühweinstände gibts leider nicht mehr, so dass wir heuer zum schluss der tour nen döner gezogen haben. morgen schauen wir dann mal, wo und wie wir die tour ausklingen und unsere körper wärmen lassen ;-)


----------



## ManPowerfraemke (1. Januar 2009)

Moin, 
Hatten heut wieder ne super Tour gehabt insgesamt 56 kilometer in gut zwei stunden 3 dreißig.
Liege jetzt schön vor dem kamin und taue erst mal auf .
Wenn jemand lust hat am we noch ne runde zu Biken einfach melden.
Schönen abend noch olli


----------



## .: nils :. (1. Januar 2009)

jo, so war es!
hat viel spaß gemacht und nun lag ich schon ne stunde aufm sofa schlafenderweise rum und bin immernoch ziemlich laaaaaangsam gerade. so lass ich mich gern von kater und konsorten befreien 
schade, dass keiner von euch dabei war, aber ich wünsche euch trotzdem allen eine frohes neues jahr und viele spannende momente auf zwei rädern und fernab der asphaltwege!

viele grüße
nils


----------



## ManPowerfraemke (2. Januar 2009)

Moin, will Sonntag noch ne runde drehen bevor ich die woche über im betreuten wohnen bin 
Wenn noch jemand lust hat sich anzuschliesen können wir ja über den Forum noch nen Treff punkt ausmachen. Wollte so zwischen zwölf und eins los fahren. 
Schönen Abend noch Olli


----------



## herki (2. Januar 2009)

ManPowerfraemke schrieb:


> Moin, will Sonntag noch ne runde drehen bevor ich die woche über im betreuten wohnen bin
> Wenn noch jemand lust hat sich anzuschliesen können wir ja über den Forum noch nen Treff punkt ausmachen. Wollte so zwischen zwölf und eins los fahren.
> Schönen Abend noch Olli



na, Sonntag zwischen zwölf und eins hört sich doch gut an !
mal sehen, wer sich noch meldet, dann können wir ja noch einen treffpunkt abmachen.

gute nacht, 
jörg


----------



## iglg (3. Januar 2009)

Termin ist nicht schlecht.

Warten wir mal die Temperaturentwicklung ab.

Bei weniger als -10 Grad fahre ich sicher nicht

Dafür passt meine Ausrüstung nicht - ich bin schließlich ein Schönwetterbiker! Man nennt mich auch - röckchen !


----------



## ManPowerfraemke (3. Januar 2009)

Moin,
wollen wir uns morgen halb eins bei der Shell Tankstelle treffen unten beim Löwencenter?
Mfg olli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herki (3. Januar 2009)

ManPowerfraemke schrieb:


> Moin,
> wollen wir uns morgen halb eins bei der Shell Tankstelle treffen unten beim Löwencenter?
> Mfg olli



jepp, ist notiert, bin dabei 
bis morgen dann !

cu, jörg


----------



## herki (4. Januar 2009)

herki schrieb:


> jepp, ist notiert, bin dabei
> bis morgen dann !
> 
> cu, jörg



moin moin,

also so hab ich mir das aber nicht vorgestellt... 
gestern war ich biken, da war alles so schön fest gefroren, leichter schnee drüber - schön 
was sich jetzt gerade da draußen abspielt, ist ja eher zum abgewöhnen 

der matschige schnee geht gerade in regen über, alles ist iwie so bäh. ich hole jetzt erstmal brötchen und frühstücke, wenn sich da in den nächsten anderthalb stunden nicht irgendwas entscheidendes am wetter ändert, bleib ich gemütlich am kamin.

olli, ich hoffe du liest das hier noch rechtzeitig - falls ich um halb eins nicht da bin, brauchst du nicht warten !
ich werde mich hier aber nochmal rechtzeitig outen.

für die kommende woche sind ja deutlich kältere temperaturen angesagt , da werd ich mal versuchen, mittwoch abend den nightride mitzunehmen - lieber kalt als matschig 

(...merkt man, dass ich ingos lehrling war ? man kann mich auch röckchen II nennen )

cu, jörg


----------



## herki (4. Januar 2009)

hiermit ist es amtlich: ich bleibe hübsch zu hause am kamin, dafür darf mir gerne ein röckchenpunkt angeschrieben werden.

falls jemand fährt: viel spaß !

cu, jörg


----------



## iglg (4. Januar 2009)

herki schrieb:


> (...merkt man, dass ich ingos lehrling war ? man kann mich auch röckchen II nennen )



TSCHULDIGUNG
Hoffentlich konntest Du Dir auch etwas Gutes abgucken

Ich war heute eine Stunde laufen. Selbst das war ätzend. Überall war so eine nasse Matschpampe. Wer da nicht gefahren ist, ist kein Röckchen. Wer heute gefahren ist, ist - verrückt

Ich glaube, die Röckchenpunkte kannst Du stornieren

@alle : Ist etwa jemand gefahren ?  Wenn ja - Hut ab !


----------



## ManPowerfraemke (4. Januar 2009)

Moin, ja bin trotzdem gefahren bin garade wieder gekommen, war etwas über ne stunde unterwegs gut 30 kilometer.
War auch gut durchnässt.
Jetzt schön geduscht und ofen an 
Wenn ihr auch laufen geht kann mann da ja auch mal zusammen ne runde drehen bin für jeden mißt zu haben bei Wind und Wetter .
Mfg olli


----------



## iglg (4. Januar 2009)

ManPowerfraemke schrieb:


> Moin, ja bin trotzdem gefahren bin garade wieder gekommen, war etwas über ne stunde unterwegs gut 30 kilometer.
> War auch gut durchnässt.
> Jetzt schön geduscht und ofen an
> Wenn ihr auch laufen geht kann mann da ja auch mal zusammen ne runde drehen bin für jeden mißt zu haben bei Wind und Wetter .
> Mfg olli



Wie Du im Winterpokal sehen kannst (Team Autos und Meer) besteht unser Formaufbau im WInter mehr aus Laufen als aus Biken.

Meine Runde liegt zwischen 8 und 15 km, je nach Lust und Zeit.
Ich laufe meistens in Ochtmissen, Vögelsen, Reppenstedt.

Das können wir gern mal zusammen machen.

Gruß

Ingo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## .: nils :. (4. Januar 2009)

ihr seid vielleicht ein haufen! und ich hatte schon befürchtet, mal wieder als einizger das weichei raushängen zu lassen und den schwanz einzukneifen... nochmal glück gehabt 

und an olli: du bist mir vielleicht ne harte sau - respekt! eben doch mehr bundi als "betreuter wohner", was?!? auch von mir hut ab.
sag mal, nochmal so ne andere frage:
so eine tour wie an neujahr, war die okay für dich oder zu langsam? ich war nachher doch recht platt (was du vielleicht gemerkt hast) aber sauglücklich. nur jetzt weiss ich nicht, ob ich nicht doch zu langsam für dich/euch bin und ob ich dich nochmal fragen darf...
(das soll kein fishing for compliment werden sondern eine ehrlich einschätzung von dir/euch abfragen!)

schönen kuscheligen kamin-sonntag wünsche ich euch!
der nils


----------



## ManPowerfraemke (4. Januar 2009)

Oh danke danke, nein jetzt ehrlich das Tempo war ok und die Tour war auch gut fande ich. Kaputt war ich zwar noch nicht ganz liegt ja aber auch daran das ich in der Woche viel Laufen gehe im Betreuten Wohnen und dadurch habe ich eine gute grund Fitness .
Und außerdem (auf deutsch gesagt) ****e ich mich gern mal seber beim Sport.
Schönen Sonntag noch und einen schönen Wochenstart an alle .
Mfg olli


----------



## mucho (4. Januar 2009)

ich bin krank und habe urlaub! 
von guter fitness merke ich nichts...bin vielleicht auch in der falschen einheit - die marine geht nur schwimmen


----------



## ManPowerfraemke (8. Januar 2009)

Moin, schöne Grüße aus dem Betreuten Wohnen.
Hat jemand eine Tour geplant fürs we?!
Samstag wollt ich wohl fahren vormittags wenn jemand Lust hat kann er sich ja melden.
Mfg Olli und schöne Woche noch


----------



## herki (8. Januar 2009)

ManPowerfraemke schrieb:


> Moin, schöne Grüße aus dem Betreuten Wohnen.
> Hat jemand eine Tour geplant fürs we?!
> Samstag wollt ich wohl fahren vormittags wenn jemand Lust hat kann er sich ja melden.



...Lust schon, bin aber im Teuto-Wald unterwegs - leider ohne Bike 

Viel Spaß,
Jörg


----------



## mucho (8. Januar 2009)

hier, kamerad


----------



## ManPowerfraemke (11. Januar 2009)

Moin, fahre ja morgen wieder ins Betreute Wohnen , wollte mal im vorraus fragen ob nächstes we mal mehrere leute zum Biken lust haben trotz dem wetter!? 
Könnt es euch ja mal überlegen die woche über .
Schöne wochenstart wünsch ich euch alle.
Mfg Olli


----------



## mucho (11. Januar 2009)

Ich fahr noch nachher wieder los. Wäre am WE fürne Tour zu haben.


----------



## ar->E<-nd (11. Januar 2009)

Servus,
joa also wenns nicht ganz vereist ist und ich meinen Helm wiederfinde  dann wär ich dabei denk ich mal 
So langsam sollte sich die Gesundheit ja auch wieder erholt haben bis dahin hoff ich  mal  
Grüße und schöne Woche!
PS: Wenn ich Wünsche äußern dürfte: Sa. wäre für mich besser


----------



## herki (11. Januar 2009)

ManPowerfraemke schrieb:


> Moin, fahre ja morgen wieder ins Betreute Wohnen , wollte mal im vorraus fragen ob nächstes we mal mehrere leute zum Biken lust haben trotz dem wetter!?
> Könnt es euch ja mal überlegen die woche über .
> Schöne wochenstart wünsch ich euch alle.
> Mfg Olli



Hi,
Lust hätte ich schon, kann momentan aber schlecht was planen.
Morgen hole ich meine Ma aus dem Krankenhaus und dann geht sie in die Kurzzeitpflege. Da sind wir Kinder denn mal wieder zur Unterstützung gefragt, ich weiss noch nicht, wann ich wo nächstes WE sein werde, sie wohnt in Osnabrück.

Heute war ich tatsächlich doch zuhause und konnte mir ein paar Stunden abknapsen. Also bin ich erst mit meiner Holden 'ne halbe Stunde gelaufen und hab mich dann spontan noch auf's Rad geschwungen. 
Ich war gute 1,5 Stunden auf der Steinhöhe unterwegs - es war genial ! Man muss zwar tierisch aufpassen, aber bei dem Sonnenschein im Schnee durch den Wald zu pflügen - einfach geil  (...spinning inner halle ist da doch nix, oder, ingo ?  )
Solange es aber teilweise so vereist ist, werde ich mir Nightrides klemmen, man erkennt vereiste Flächen einfach zu spät, auch mit 'ner guten Lampe kann es da sicher schnell hektisch werden.

Also bis hoffentlich bald mal,
viele Grüße und eine schöne Woche,
Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iglg (12. Januar 2009)

herki schrieb:


> Hi,
> (...spinning inner halle ist da doch nix, oder, ingo ?  )
> Solange es aber teilweise so vereist ist, werde ich mir Nightrides klemmen, man erkennt vereiste Flächen einfach zu spät, auch mit 'ner guten Lampe kann es da sicher schnell hektisch werden.



Och, Spinning macht schon Spaß. 
Und die Wege im Wald sind mir zur Zeit auch bei Tageslicht zu unberechenbar glatt.
Ich bin gestern mit dem Hund lange im Wald spazierengegangen und konnte mich an manchen Stellen sogar zu Fuß kaum auf den Beinen halten.

Deshalb halte ich mich mit Outdoorbiken zur Zeit etwas zurück. (In meinem Alter fällt man nicht mehr so folgenlos...)


----------



## ManPowerfraemke (16. Januar 2009)

So nun ist es endlich wieder soweit, WOCHENENDE juhu  !!!!!!!!!!!
Wollt Moregen eine runde drehen so um elf uhr rum.
Sonntag wollt ich dann auch noch mal fahren, Uhrzeit weiß ich noch nicht. 
Also wer lust hatt....
Mfg olli


----------



## ar->E<-nd (17. Januar 2009)

moinsen,
sag mal wo du dann bist um elf ;-)

grüße,

arend


----------



## ManPowerfraemke (17. Januar 2009)

Moin, also wer doch noch lust hat, treffen um elf uhr an der Shell Tankstelle unten beim Löwenzenter.
Lg olli


----------



## .: nils :. (17. Januar 2009)

viel spaß jungs - ich kann nicht. auf mich warten meine bücher zu ertragsteuerrecht...:kotz:

ab dem 02. wieder, da ist dann alles vorbei!
schönes wochenende


----------



## ManPowerfraemke (19. Januar 2009)

Moin, hoffe ihr hattet einen schönen Wochenstart!?
Ich schon hatte heut frei und bin heut Morgen erst mal schön ne Runde Biken gewesen bei dem geilen wetter.
Fährt einer von euch ab und an mal die neue Landwehr bei Barendorf?
Die strecke war schon mal öfter befahren früher woich mal Aktiver Biker war.
Will am We wieder fahren also wisst ja wer lust hatt...
Mfg olli


----------



## .: nils :. (23. Januar 2009)

... und wieder liegt schnee. 
ist ja auch klar: ich habe zeit, warum sollte ich denn die gelegenheit kriegen, aufs rad zu steigen.... naja, dann warten wir halt, dass es taut und machen solange fitness training. 

euch ein schönes wochenende!


----------



## ManPowerfraemke (23. Januar 2009)

Naja auch bei SCHNEE macht es spaß zu Biken


----------



## ManPowerfraemke (25. Januar 2009)

Guten Morgen, schon raus geguckt??? Schönes Wetter wenn jemand noch lust hatt heut Mittag ne runde zu drehen!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stumpjumpy (25. Januar 2009)

Nabend Jungs,
jetzt muss ich meinem Vorredner aber zustimmen-Biken im Schnee kann super schön sein. Solange das wetter nicht zu nass ist, kann man auf jeden Fall los!

Ich hab mich gestern auch mal wieder aufgemacht und hab kreuz und quer die Steinhöhe erkundet. Erschreckend war, was die Waldarbeiter angerichtet haben: Wenn man unterm Kanal durch und dann nach links hoch fährt, steht kaum noch ein Baum; alles liegt platt - schaurig!
Bin dann in den rechten Teil und mich langsam über die Bleckeder Straße bis hin zur B 216 durchgeschlagen. Hier wieder ein dicker dank an die Waldschrate, die es geschafft haben, jeden größeren Weg mit Traktorreifenprofilen auszufahren. Zusammen mit Schnee, Matsch, Eis und Wasserflächen war es eine Herausforderung 
Wenn mich dank Matschspritzer zuhause auch keiner mehr erkannt hat, Spaß hats trotzdem gemacht!!!!


----------



## ManPowerfraemke (4. Februar 2009)

Moin
wer hat Lust am Samstag zu fahren?

mfg Olli


----------



## mucho (4. Februar 2009)

keine zeit, aber unter der woche gern mal


----------



## mucho (5. Februar 2009)

bin doch da... wer will biken?
sind wohl schon zu zweit!?!?


----------



## ManPowerfraemke (6. Februar 2009)

Also ich bin dabei wollte so zwischen elf und zwölf fahren.
Mfg olli


----------



## herki (14. Februar 2009)

Hi,

ich schmeiße mal 'nen Hut in den Ring: Hat spontan jemand Bock morgen zu biken? So ne sutsche Runde Steinhöhe, Landwehr, und mal gucken....
Da es morgen ab mittag wieder schneien soll, würde ich eher vormittags loswollen.

CU,
Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elbrider (15. Februar 2009)

Moin Biker....,

Lust hätte ich auch mal wieder, momentan bin ich eher am laufen in den Elbhöhen. Eigentlich eine super Idee von dir Jörg 
Hätte ich bloß gestern Abend nachgeschaut, ich wäre dabei 

Evtl. nächsten Sonntag am Vormittag 

Mal schauen wie das Wetter sich entwickelt...

Bis demnächst und schöne Grüße von der Elbe 

Elbrider 
Torsten


----------



## iglg (15. Februar 2009)

Oh, eben erst gelesen. Jetzt war ich schon beim Spinning und heute nachmittag habe ich keine Zeit.

Liebe Grüße

Ingo


----------



## herki (15. Februar 2009)

.... ja was'n nu los - lange nix gehört !
ich dachte schon, ihr seid jetzt in's Rennrad-Forum abgewandert oder so 

Ich war heute gut 3,5 Stunden unterwegs, es war toll ! Der Schnee war griffig, im Wald und auf der Landwehr kamen fast Winterurlaubsgefühle auf . Es war alles fahrbar. Selbst da, wo kein Schnee lag ( der Ilmenautrail hat wohl weniger abbekommen) war der Boden noch so gefroren, dass es einfach ein schönes Rollen war.

Für nächsten Sonntag ist schon eine Tour in Planung. Ich soll den "Local-Guide" für einen Bekannten und einen Freund von ihm geben. Geplant habe ich: Steinhöhe (...ohne Schleifen), Landwehr, parallel zum ESK bis Bienenbüttel, Siebenbrücken- und Ilmenautrail zurück. Das sind runde 50km. Aber da es zu mehreren ja auch immer mehr Spaß macht, können wir uns ja zusammentun, leistungsmäßig passt das sicherlich! Genaueres stimmen wir in der Woche noch ab, ok ?!

CU, einen schönen Sonntag noch,
Jörg


----------



## Hegi (15. Februar 2009)

herki schrieb:


> Für nächsten Sonntag ist schon eine Tour in Planung. Ich soll den "Local-Guide" für einen Bekannten und einen Freund von ihm geben. Geplant habe ich: Steinhöhe (...ohne Schleifen), Landwehr, parallel zum ESK bis Bienenbüttel, Siebenbrücken- und Ilmenautrail zurück. Das sind runde 50km. Aber da es zu mehreren ja auch immer mehr Spaß macht, können wir uns ja zusammentun, leistungsmäßig passt das sicherlich! Genaueres stimmen wir in der Woche noch ab, ok ?!
> 
> CU, einen schönen Sonntag noch,
> Jörg



moin jörg,

ich hoffe diesmal kommt bei mir nicht wieder ein krankes kind dazwischen 
ich freue mich auf alle fälle! 

vielleicht kommen noch ein paar andere von HBT mit! wo kann man die denn ggf. zentral in adendorf einsammeln? oder welchen zentralen treffpunkt kann ich denen nennen?

tschüss hegi


----------



## ManPowerfraemke (15. Februar 2009)

Moin, nächstes we würde ich mich sonst auch anschliessen. Bin ja leider nicht da die woche über passe mich dann an wann ihr fahren wollt. 
Bis denne und eine schöne woche Olli


----------



## herki (15. Februar 2009)

Hegi schrieb:


> moin jörg,
> 
> tschüss hegi



...upps, hatte deinen beitrag gar nicht gesehen.
hab dir gerade 'ne PM geschickt.

CU, Jörg


----------



## iglg (16. Februar 2009)

3,5 h wow !
Und dabei war ich gestern mittag noch stolz, im Winterpokal zu Dir aufgeschlossen zu haben

Wenn wir nicht (endlich mal wieder) nach Fehmarn fahren, komme ich mit.

Viele Grüße

Ingo


----------



## herki (16. Februar 2009)

iglg schrieb:


> Und dabei war ich gestern mittag noch stolz, im Winterpokal zu Dir aufgeschlossen zu haben



Oh, danke für den Hinweis ! Hab die Tour von gestern gerade nachgetragen


----------



## herki (21. Februar 2009)

moin gemeinde,

hier ein kurzes update:
die momentane planung sieht so aus, dass morgen um 12:30 uhr treffpunkt gegenüber der shell-tankstelle erbstorfer landstrasse/lüner weg ist.

sollte es morgen vormittag aus kübeln eimern, die grippewelle zuschlagen oder was auch immer passieren, wird hier an dieser stelle abgesagt, also sicherheitshalber bis 11:00 uhr nochmal nachsehen !

die anzahl der mitfahrer steht noch nicht, ich denke da gibt es heute nochmal info. 
wir werden zu dritt aus adendorf kommen (rosi, hegi und ich), es kann sein, dass noch ein paar hamburger jungs (und mädels ?) anreisen.
also wer ist noch dabei ? 

geplant habe ich unsere "hausrunde": steinhöhe, landwehr, tiergarten, hasenburger schweiz,...

das tempo wird moderat sein, untergrund, trainingszustand und gruppengröße lassen bei den teilweise sehr schmalen trails eher kein racetempo zu. es soll einfach spaß bringen 

cu, jörg


----------



## iglg (21. Februar 2009)

Ich nehme es mir mal vor  -und hoffe, dass masochistische Bereitschaft zum Matsch das Röckchen besiegt !

Liebe Grüße

Ingo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mucho (21. Februar 2009)

ich ziehe die dvd vorm rollentrainer vor. euch viel spaß!
muss langsam aufpassen...nicht dass ich euch hinterher fahre.
ab märz soll gutes wetter sein, dann bin ich auch dabei.


----------



## Hegi (21. Februar 2009)

die masochistische Bereitschaft zum Matsch ist vorhanden, wir wollen uns so richtig schön im schlamm suhlen 

aus HH noch dabei: torsten, roland, andre und kurt!


----------



## iglg (21. Februar 2009)

Hegi schrieb:


> die masochistische Bereitschaft zum Matsch ist vorhanden, wir wollen uns so richtig schön im schlamm suhlen




Dann mal viel Spaß Euch Schlammsuhlern !

Nachdem es schon den ganzen Abend in einer Tour gießt und ich gestern 2 h mit dem Hund im Wald war und deshalb weiß, wie übel die Wege schon gestern waren, weiß ich, dass das morgen das absolute Schlammsurfen wird.
Und weil wir Ende März umziehen (nach ADENDORF, JÖRG !) muss ich gesundbleiben. 

Ich bin also raus.

Genießt die Fango-Packung- vllt könnt ihr den Dreck ja irgendwie warm bekommen.

Liebe Grüße

Ingo ( Röckchen und bekennender Schönwetterbiker)


----------



## iglg (22. Februar 2009)

Hoffentlich macht Ihr ein paar Fotos von Euch *NACH* der Tour


----------



## herki (22. Februar 2009)

iglg schrieb:


> Hoffentlich macht Ihr ein paar Fotos von Euch *NACH* der Tour



....tja, mein Gutster: die Tour war klasse 


Ich hatte mit richtig viel Matschepampe gerechnet, und davon ausgehend, war es erstaunlich gesittet! Natürlich sind die Schuhe und die Beine etwas besudelt worden, aber es war wirklich nicht soooo schlimm. Selbst die Landwehr war erstaunlich geschmeidig zu fahren! 
Zumal die Truppe echt nett und lustig ist, wir hatten viel Spaß, und dann wird so'n bisschen Dreck echt zur Nebensache. Blöd war es natürlich, dann einen verschlammten platten Reifen wieder flott zu kriegen 

Wir waren insgesamt 7 Biker, 5 davon sind extra aus HH angereist. Und weil wir ja so tapfer waren, kam ja sogar noch die Sonne mal kurz raus 

Also mein Lieber : das nächste mal bist du dabei, oder !? Sonst glauben die Hamburger Jungs noch, Frank und ich sind hier die einzigen Biker 

Liebe Grüße, Jörg

P.S.: Wegen der ADENDORF-Geschichte ruf ich mal an, da bin ich ja mal neugierig...


----------



## Hegi (22. Februar 2009)

herki schrieb:


> ....tja, mein Gutster: die Tour war klasse



stimmt war ein geile tour!  vielen dank nochmal fürs guiden und die traum trails! das röckchen kam bei uns nicht zum einsatz  wir kommen auf alle fälle wieder!



























das gruppenfoto von der steinhöhe folgt noch!


----------



## Hegi (23. Februar 2009)

top of steinhöhe! HBT mit guide jörg!


----------



## ManPowerfraemke (13. März 2009)

Moin, daswe steht vor der tür und morgen soll richtig gutes Biker wetter werden.
Hatt jemand lust ne runde zu drehen??!!
Mfg olli


----------



## iglg (13. März 2009)

Schade, leider nein.

Wir ziehen am 21. um und da ist am WE einiges vorzubereiten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herki (13. März 2009)

ManPowerfraemke schrieb:


> Moin, daswe steht vor der tür und morgen soll richtig gutes Biker wetter werden.
> Hatt jemand lust ne runde zu drehen??!!
> Mfg olli



Moin,

morgen bin ich mit Sohnemann in Embsen auf dem ADAC-MTB-Gelände, Sonntag würde mir für 'ne Tour eher passen.

cu, jörg


----------



## mucho (19. März 2009)

übste schon fleißig?
hier wer es noch nicht gesehen hat: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=387350

keine zwei wochen mehr und ich bin wieder zivilist. müssen dann mal wieder ne schöne tour fahren


----------



## herki (19. März 2009)

mucho schrieb:


> übste schon fleißig?
> hier wer es noch nicht gesehen hat: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=387350
> 
> keine zwei wochen mehr und ich bin wieder zivilist. müssen dann mal wieder ne schöne tour fahren



...dann herzlich willkommen zurück bei uns zivis 

Nee, das Üben überlass ich meinem Sohnemann Jost, ich bin eher für die Erste Hilfe zuständig  Ich übe ein bisschen Wheelie-fahren und so, das sind schon Erfolgserlebnisse für mich alten Sack.

Und beim Bike-Day bin ich definitiv dabei, aber wohl mehr auf der organisatorischen Seite. Jost und ich sind jetzt in den OC Lüneburg eingetreten, und da helfen wir natürlich mit.
Vielleicht gönn ich mir aber das CC-Rennen,mal sehen.

Gestern abend haben wir übrigens einen superschönen Nightride bis zum Galgenberg gemacht, war mal wieder irre. 
Und das abschließende Weizen hat soooo gut geschmeckt 

CU, Jörg


----------



## ManPowerfraemke (21. März 2009)

Moin, mein offener Vollzug ist seit Donnerstag vorbei und ich kann wieder ein normales Leben führen. Wenn ihr in der Woche fahrt könnt ihr ja mal bescheid sagen. Will sonst noch jemand dieses WE ne runde Biken???Mfg olli


----------



## mucho (22. März 2009)

moin. habe auch morgen auskleidung und bin ab donnerstag wieder fest in lüneburg. bei gutem wetter könne wir am wochenende bestimmt ne tour fahren!


----------



## ManPowerfraemke (23. März 2009)

Bestimmt ein muß bin so heiß aufs Biken wie noch nie, muß meinen Fetten rantzen wieder mehr bewegen 
Sonntag würd mir am besten passen, könnt ja schon mal euren Terminplaner welzen.
Mfg olli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mucho (23. März 2009)

jo hört sich gut an...gleiches gilt für mich...


----------



## ManPowerfraemke (28. März 2009)

So jungs morgen soll es gutes Wetter geben, wer kommt morgen oder hat lust morgen zu fahren????
Mfg olli


----------



## herki (28. März 2009)

ManPowerfraemke schrieb:


> So jungs morgen soll es gutes Wetter geben, wer kommt morgen oder hat lust morgen zu fahren????
> Mfg olli




schön wärs, geht aber leider nicht 
morgen muss ich nach osnabrück und umgebung, und komme bestimmt erst spät wieder.

eigentlich wollte ich heute eine runde drehen, leider habe ich die falsche reihenfolge gewählt: zuerst im garten gerackert, dann über den regen geärgert..... 
anders wäre es besser gewesen: erst biken, dann gefreut, dass ich im regen nicht mehr im garten hätte arbeiten müssen.

irgendwann klappt das bestimmt mal mit 'ner gemeinsamen tour !

in der woche vor ostern habe ich urlaub, vielleicht geht da ja mal was.

cu, jörg


----------



## mucho (28. März 2009)

morgen nachmittag...kleine, schnelle runde
wäre dabei


----------



## .: nils :. (1. April 2009)

moin moin!

nachdem es um mich ziemlich ruhig geworden ist, wollte ich nun mal wieder von mir hören lassen.
seit etwas mehr als 6 wochen gehöre ich nun der arbeitenden bevölkerung an und daher war lange ebbe mit biken. im januar viele klausuren, im februar ne hausarbeit und dann nahtlos ins unternehmen - da kam ich nicht zu viel.
ABER seit die uhren anders ticken - also seit sonntag - kann ich nach feierabend wieder rollern. und so auch gestern abend.
War im wilschenbruch unterwegs und sagt mal: wieso sagt mir denn keiner, dass die panzerbrücke weg ist? ich war ganz erstaunt. da hört nun der weg einfach auf und ne schlucht tut sich auf. heftig!

also, um es kurz zu machen: zu gemütlichen ruhigen "nicht-renn-tempo"-runden kann man mich gern einladen oder sich meinerseits eingeladen fühlen. ich werde unter der woche zweimal versuchen, nach feierabend (also ab um 18 uhr) von der firma loszurollen - wer sich anschließen möchte: wir treffen uns di und do um 18:15 uhr am cinestar ?!? - und dann meist richtig häcklingen, bienenbüttel so lange es hell ist. dazu käme das we!!!

ich würde mich freuen, zumal ich immer noch nicht den einstieg in die steinhöhe wieder gefunden habe (@ jörg).
kurz gesagt: ich bin auf dem langsamen weg zur form und habe begonnen! über unterstützung und begleitung freu ich mich meist sehr ;-)

schönen abend
nils


----------



## ManPowerfraemke (2. April 2009)

Moin das sollte wohl kein Problem sein in der woche mal ne runde zu Biken, bin ja jetzt auch erst mal auf die Zivil Bevölkerung losgelassen worden. 
Dienstags kann ich zwar nicht (bin garade ein lauftreff beigetreten, kann ich nur Empfehlen) aber Donnrstags wohl gerne. Oder eben am We.
Schöne Woche euch erstmal noch genieße jetzt mein langes WE und gehe gleich in den Wald Holz machen 
Mfg olli


----------



## ar->E<-nd (2. April 2009)

Moin auch von mir, melde mich nach der Klausurenphase nun auch mal wieder zurück ab nächster Woche in Lüneburg! Jetzt wo der Sommer kommt, findet man hoffentlich öfters mal Abende, an denen man ne Runde drehen kann!


@ Olli: Was ist denn so schlimm am Holz machen, musst du mit Hand sägen ;-) ?

Grüße!
Arend


----------



## ManPowerfraemke (2. April 2009)

Ja Ja, bei dem WETTER könnte mann auch schön Motorrad Fahren oder Biken !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## iglg (3. April 2009)

ManPowerfraemke schrieb:


> und gehe gleich in den Wald Holz machen
> Mfg olli




Holz gibt es auch ofenfertig. Die Gaspreise sinken ja wieder, da kann man den Etat umschichten.....
- und BIKEN


----------



## HolgerK (24. April 2009)

Hallo,

da ich gerade mal wieder mit Bike in Deutsch Evern bin, wollte ich mal fragen, ob was fürs WE geplant ist. 

VG
Holger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gnss (27. April 2009)

Wart ihr schonmal zwischen Bleckede und Hitzcker unterwegs und hat vielleicht ein paar GPS-Daten?


----------



## ManPowerfraemke (8. Mai 2009)

Moin GPS wat das denn, noch nie was von Landkarten gehört 
ne war ich noch nicht aber sieht ja eh etwas mau aus zur zeit hier im Laden!!!!!!!


----------



## herki (8. Mai 2009)

ManPowerfraemke schrieb:


> ...aber sieht ja eh etwas mau aus zur zeit hier im Laden!!!!!!!



...stimmt, deshalb waren wir letztes wochenende mit 23 leutchen 3 tage im sauerland zum biken, 2 tage im bike-park winterberg und sonntag in willingen auf der freeride-strecke - insgesamt ziemlich geil 
wenn ich da auch eher etwas altväterlich rumrolle, um die fahrtechnik aufzupolieren reicht es allemal 
ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass ich morgen nachmittag fahre oder sonntag, mal sehen was das wetter und die familienlust auf den hafengeburtstag HH machen werden.

CU, Jörg

P.S.: Bleckede-Hitzacker-GPS-Daten habe ich auch nicht...


----------



## iglg (11. Mai 2009)

ManPowerfraemke schrieb:


> Moin GPS wat das denn, noch nie was von Landkarten gehört
> ne war ich noch nicht aber sieht ja eh etwas mau aus zur zeit hier im Laden!!!!!!!




Immer diese konservativen Vorurteile gegen GPS-Nutzung

Nö, in der Gegend war ich noch nicht so viel unterwegs.

Und mau ist es wirklich etwas. Fragt sich, ob wir alle so wenig fahren, oder wegen Spontanbikens keine Zeit für Verabredungen ist ?

Vielleicht sollten wir mal einen längerfristigen Tourtermin vereinbaren und mal wieder alle Leser/Poster dieses Thread wieder an einen Tisch bringen.

(Allerdings bin ich ab Freitag erst mal für 3 Wo im Urlaub  - hoffentlich viel Biken in Frankreich


----------



## jo46 (11. Mai 2009)

Moin, mon,

ich wollte mich auch mal als Neuling vorstellen - komme aus Marschacht und habe erst jetzt mein Interesse fürs MTB entdeckt. Würde mich gerne, sofern ich niemandem zur Last falle (weil Anfänger) gerne mal in LG und Umgebung mit euch treffen.

VG
Jochen


----------



## mucho (11. Mai 2009)

Moin Jungs!
Wenn ich mal fahre dann momentan nur Rennrad. Komme nicht mehr so zum Biken, da ich dieses Jahr in dem Bundesliga-Achter vom Landesstützpunkt in Celle rudere. Sind momentan in der 2.Bundesliga und fahren Ende des Monats und Anfang April zu dem internationalen Achtersprint-Event überhaupt und dem nächsten Bundesliga-Rennen in Ratzeburg.
Wer damit nichts anfangen kann guckt sich das Amateurvideo aus Münster an: Zeitfahren RBL in Münster


Lese hier aber weiterhin fleißig mit und stoße dazu, wenn es bei mir passt. 
Schreibt also bitte immer rein wenn ihr mal fahrt!

Grüße an alle

Jonni


----------



## iglg (11. Mai 2009)

mucho schrieb:


> Moin Jungs!
> Wenn ich mal fahre dann momentan nur Rennrad. Komme nicht mehr so zum Biken,



Mensch, dann steht Dein tolles neues Bike ja völlig missmutig im Schuppen.

Dann kann ich mich ja als "Bereiter" für den Stier (Taurine hieß es doch, oder ?) anbieten und es mit in meinen Urlaub nehmen. Nicht dass die Lager festlaufen und die Bremsscheiben rosten... 

Ich hole das Bike dann im Laufe der Woche ab 

Viel Erfolg auf dem Wasser !!!

Gib Gas, der Bundesachter braucht ja auch dringend Unterstützung 

Ingo


----------



## Olli260787 (11. Mai 2009)

Hallo, ich stell mich auch erstmal vor! Ich bin 21, Soldat in Lg und möchte nach meiner BW-Zeit studieren(2011).. Ausserdem denke ich, dass ich ziemlich adrenalinsüchtig bin und das Mountainbiken liebe!! Hatte vorher nur ein Ktm Knoxville, was jetzt nach 3 Jahren komplett kaputt ist  Jetzt will ich mit einem besseren Bike starten, was diese oder nächste Woche geliefert wird...zähle die Tage schon  Dieses Forum hier ist echt genial und bin froh, endlich Gleichgesinnte zu treffen! Also eure Touren find ich ja genial und würde gern ab und zu dran teilnehmen!!! Auf dem fahrrad bin ich denk ich ganz fit und ich fahre auch gern mal im Grenzbereich...Ich komme aus Brandenburg,aber werde mein Bike oft hier haben,um hoffentlich mit euch mal ein paar Touren zu fahren    Ich kenne mich leider in Lüneburg und Umgebung noch nicht so aus und würde dies gern ändern. Wäre bei Tourenvorschläge mit Sicherheit dabei,wenn es die Zeit zulässt!! Freue mich dann auf eure Vorschläge und auf das tolle Forum hier.   Lg Olli


----------



## iglg (12. Mai 2009)

Na, dann mal herzlich willkommen, Jochen und Olli.

Hoffen wir mal, dass dieser Thread dank neuer Biker wieder etwas aktiver wird.
Leider kann ich in den nächsten fast 4 Wochen dazu nichts beitragen, weil ich im Urlaub bin , aber die anderen zeigen Euch sicher gern den einen oder anderen Trail rund um Lüneburg, oder Jörg, Jonni, Arend, Niels, Dirk, Björn...  ?? Wo seid Ihr ?? 

VLG
Ingo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herki (12. Mai 2009)

iglg schrieb:


> aber die anderen zeigen Euch sicher gern den einen oder anderen Trail rund um Lüneburg, oder Jörg, Jonni, Arend, Niels, Dirk, Björn...  ?? Wo seid Ihr ??
> 
> VLG
> Ingo



HIIIEEEER 

Von mir auch mal herzlich willkommen, vielleicht kommt ja doch mal wieder Schwung in die Bude 

Und dir, Jonni: viel Erfolg ! Aber irgendwie dachte ich, mit dem Rudern bist du durch 

Am Sonntag bin ich auch nicht da, Samstag könnte ich fahren, muss aber um 16:30 Uhr wieder in Adendorf sein. Also - wenn jemand Interesse hat, bitte melden !

CU, Jörg


----------



## .: nils :. (13. Mai 2009)

iglg schrieb:


> Na, dann mal herzlich willkommen, Jochen und Olli.
> 
> Hoffen wir mal, dass dieser Thread dank neuer Biker wieder etwas aktiver wird.
> Leider kann ich in den nächsten fast 4 Wochen dazu nichts beitragen, weil ich im Urlaub bin , aber die anderen zeigen Euch sicher gern den einen oder anderen Trail rund um Lüneburg, oder Jörg, Jonni, Arend, Niels, Dirk, Björn...  ?? Wo seid Ihr ??
> ...




also ich bin hier, heisse euch auch herzlichen willkommen und melde mich aber auch gleich wieder ab bis zum 25. einschließlich. ich bin beim 24 stunden rennen auf dem nürburgring (wenn alles klappt nicht nur als zugucker) und daher auch mal weg. evtl werde ich mein bike dorthin mitnehmen - mal gucken.

hier ist es echt still geworden, aber für meinen teil kann ich nur sagen, dass ich nach feierabend schon noch hin und wieder ne runde durch den wilschenbruch rolle... anfänger dürfen sich also gern anschließen - für mehr reichts momentan nicht *schäm*

ich wünsche euch ne gute zeit und sage hallo, wenn ich zurück bin
(vielleicht kann mir dann ja auch mal jemand den einstieg zur steinhgöhe zeigen...!  )

viele grüße
nils

p.s.: dir jonni wünsche ich weiterhin viel erfolg - echt bemerkenswert, was du so alles machst! respekt!


----------



## iglg (13. Mai 2009)

.: nils :. schrieb:


> anfänger dürfen sich also gern anschließen - für mehr reichts momentan nicht *schäm*



Und wie verträgt sich das mit dem 24h-*Rennen*, oder heißt "nicht nur als Zugucker" : Streckenposten, Getränkestand, Meldestelle ......

Fährst Du im Juni eigentlich nach Willingen ?

VG
Ingo


----------



## stumpjumpy (13. Mai 2009)

Ist doch irgendwie toll, da zählt der Ingo alle möglichen Namen auf und einer nach dem anderen meldet sich 
Wahrscheinlich haben wir alle ein ähnliches Problem: Man bikt gerne und regelmäßig, aber aus den unterschiedlichsten Gründen halt jeder zu einem anderen Termin, oder?
Ich für meinen Teil zieh recht regelmäßig 2-3 Fahrten pro Woche durch, aber eben sehr spontan, je nach arbeit- und familienbedingter Freizeit. Fänds auch toll, wenn mal ne Gruppentour klappen würde, aber lange Absprachen vorher sind immer schlecht 

Das einzig positive ist, dass unser Forum mal wieder wach geworden ist...


----------



## iglg (14. Mai 2009)

2 - 3 mal in der Woche ? Dann bist Du ja ein richtiger Vielfahrer ! Respekt

Vielleicht ergibt sich bei Dir ja mal ein spontaner Termin zufällig am Mittwoch 19.00 Uhr so dass du dich der Gruppe anschließen kannst, die sich bei CityCycles trifft.
Das würde Dir bestimmt Spaß machen, denn da lernst Du wahrscheinlich Trails kennen, die du noch nie gefahren bist.
Wir waren gestern unterwegs - und es war echt klasse !

Und wenn mein Zeitkonto dann zufällig ebenfalls die Teilnahme am selben Tag erlaubt, sehen wir uns vielleicht I R G E N D W A N N mal mit Bike

Viele Grüße

Ingo


----------



## Olli260787 (14. Mai 2009)

Also die Idee mir der Gruppentour find ich gut! ich denke ,ich fahre auch mind. 3 mal die Woche mit meinem Bike, aber leider kommt es wahrscheinlich erst nächste Woche  Aber wenn es da ist, dann fahre ich erstmal wochenlang jeden Tag damit  Ich muss dann aufpassen, dass ich nicht süchtig werde,denn beim Auto ist mir das auch passiert  Grüsse an Alle hier im tollen Forum!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ar->E<-nd (14. Mai 2009)

na dann will ich mich auch mal wieder melden ;-)
Also wenn jmd. Lust hat, könnte man auch mal versuchen, einigermaßen "feste Termine" wieder einzurichten? Mittwochs fände ich hervorragend!
Vllt wird das ja doch noch was diesen Sommer, dass man sich öfters mal sieht ;-) 
Was sind denn so für Leute bei den Citycycles-Kollegen an Bord? Tempo und altersgruppenmäßig meine ich ;-) 
Grüße an den Rest!


----------



## Olli260787 (14. Mai 2009)

Also ich bin noch nicht bei den CityCycles-Kollegen.aber bin 21 und 


denke, dass ich eine gute Ausdauer besitze und trainingsfähig bin. 


Werde meine Ausdauer mir Sicherheit noch um einiges verbessern...   


Was mich mal brennend interessieren würde: wenn ihr so eine Tour die


Umgebung Lüneburgs macht, tragt ihr dann auch immer Helme?  Ich 


habe nämlich noch keinen, doch will mir einen besorgen,denn das Risiko 


bei hohen Geschwindigkeiten und schnellen Kurven ist schon ziemlich 


hoch. Besonders wenn man sehr viel durch die Gegend tourt


----------



## iglg (15. Mai 2009)

Also : 

Das Alter der CityCycles-Gruppe reicht vom ca. 20 bis ca. 50.

Die treibenden Kräfte der Gruppe gehören zu der MTB-Trail-Gruppe des ADAC in Lüneburg. Die fahren also auch viel Dirt und Downhill und sind oft in den Bikeparks im Sauerland.
Wer jetzt aber glaubt, die könnten nur bergab fahren, hat sich getäuscht : Die Jungs sind auch sehr zügig bergauf und in der Ebene und wegen Ihrer super Bikebeherrschung sind sie auf den Trails pfeilschnell. Und nett sind sie alle. Es macht viel Spaß, zu mal man eigentlich auch immer in einer größeren Gruppe fährt. Einfach mal probieren.

@olli : Ja, wir fahren eigentlich immer und alle mit Helm. An diesem Mittwoch war ein neuer Mitfahrer dabei, der ohne Helm kam : Das ist sofort allen aufgestoßen und wurde auch angesprochen. Und nachdem der junge Mann dann gesehen hat, dass die Tour sehr traillastig war und er selbst zu guter Letzt sogar noch in einem Graben gestürzt war, hat er selbst eingesehen, dass ein Helm angesagt ist. 
Natürlich muss es jeder selbst wissen, aber ich finde, ein Helm gehört beim Biken dazu.


----------



## Olli260787 (20. Mai 2009)

Alsooooo, mein Bike ist heut pünktlich vorm Herrentag gekommen.Mir ist es heut echt schwer gefallen,vom Fahrrad abzusteigen^^ Freue mich schon morgen auf die Runde um den See bei uns mit meinen Leuten...  Ich möchte euch jetzt mal fragen,wer mit mir am 29.05(Nachmittags oder Abends) und am 31.05 eine Runde fahren möchte!? Ich kenne die Lüneburger Gegend noch kaum und möchte sehr viel fahren und Spass mit dem Fahrrad haben   Einen Helm habe ich noch nicht, das kommt noch!!   Freue mich über jede Antwort!  Mfg Olli


----------



## herki (22. Mai 2009)

Hi Olli,

erstmal Glückwunsch zum neuen Bike, viele schöne und möglichst unfallfreie km wünsche ich dir ! (.... und mit Helm wird das noch sicherer, der sollte bald dabei sein !)

Grundsätzlich bin ich am 29. und/oder 31. gerne dabei, ob an beiden Tagen oder nur an einem, wird sich ergeben.
Freitag nachmittag hört sich schon mal gut an, aber nicht vor 16:30 Uhr. Lass uns Mittwoch / Donnerstag nochmal schreiben und was genaueres abmachen.

@alle: Wer ist noch dabei ?

Schönes Wochenende, Jörg


----------



## ar->E<-nd (22. Mai 2009)

moin!
Also ab ca. fünf wäre ich auch gern mit dabei wenn sich nicht noch wieder was an meiner Wochenplanung verschiebt!
Merke mir den Tag also auf jeden Fall schonmal vor!

Grüße!

Arend


----------



## HolgerK (23. Mai 2009)

Hi,

bin seit gestern auch wieder Deutsch Evern. Habe unter der Woche fast immer Zeit, besonders auch tagsüber im Moment.

VG
Holger


----------



## mucho (23. Mai 2009)

habe das WE wieder Ruderbundesliga...wir wollen umbedingt aufsteigen 
aber ab Juni habe ich wieder zeit zum biken.
erstes Juni-Wochenende ist Marathon in Bad Harzburg. Werde vielleicht hin. Kommt sonst noch jm, den ich jagen kann?


----------



## Olli260787 (23. Mai 2009)

Na das hört sich doch mal gut an mit Jörg, Arend und Holger!Danke für die schnellen Antworten  Also stellen wir uns auf ca. 17 Uhr am Freitag ein.  Ich melde mich dann Donnerstag Nachmittag nochmal,um einen genauen Termin zu machen. Also habe den Herrentag gut überstanden mit dem Fahrrad...Hat das einen Spass gemacht mit dem Teil  wäre supi,wenn das klappt mit dem nächsten WE!   Und dir Mucho viel Erfolg beim Rudern..  Bis dann Leute


----------



## HolgerK (24. Mai 2009)

Geht bei mir klar so wie es aussieht. Je früher, je besser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ar->E<-nd (27. Mai 2009)

Moin!
Bei mir passt alles aber leider erst ab 17 Uhr da ich bis davor noch Uni hab in HH. Also früher ginge bei mir leider nicht.
Grüße!

Arend


----------



## HolgerK (27. Mai 2009)

Kein Problem. Das habe ich zum Glück hinter mir 

Wo wollen wir uns eigentlich Treffen und hat schon jemand einen Tourenvorschlag?


----------



## ar->E<-nd (28. Mai 2009)

Treffen unten am Parkplatz Wilschenbruch? Also da, wo die Forstautobahn von Deutsch Evern aus rauskommt in LG? Von da aus  kann man ganz gut los, oder?
Ich würde es bis da wohl auch zu fünf +/- 10min schaffen denke ich ;-) 
Achso, Streckenguide wär wohl am besten Jörg wenn er mitkommt ;-) Der kennt sich am besten aus 
Bis denn!
Grüße!
Arend


----------



## HolgerK (28. Mai 2009)

Hi Arend,

ist dass der Parkplatz an der Uelzener Straße?


----------



## Olli260787 (28. Mai 2009)

Ok...dann um 17 uhr aufm parkplatz in der uelzener strasse? klingt gut..eine strasse brauch ich schon,sonst kann ich mich nicht orientieren   gibt es da irgendwas markantes? Lese das forum morgen früh nochmal !  bis dann    schreibt mal einen genauen treffpunkt,danke
  Olli


----------



## HolgerK (28. Mai 2009)

GPS Koordinaten gehen auch


----------



## ar->E<-nd (28. Mai 2009)

hm,ich weiß grad gar nicht, wo genau da ein Parkplatz ist. Machen wir also Uelzener Straße gegenüber der Leuphana Uni? Da ist eine kleine blaue Aral-Tankstelle. Grob ist das bei Google maps die Ecke Uelzener Str./Düvelsbrooker Weg ;-)
Kriegen wir das hin? Grüße!
Arend


----------



## Olli260787 (28. Mai 2009)

na das ist doch optimal!   das finde ich auch...  also 17 uhr an der Araltankstelle! Arend gibt dann die Tour vor     Ich hab es Holger auch schon gesagtas Wetter wird morgen wärmer,trockener und mit weniger Wind als heute, also nahezu perfekt!  Grüsse aus der Kaserne


----------



## HolgerK (28. Mai 2009)

OK,kenne ich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ar->E<-nd (29. Mai 2009)

Okay, das klingt gut! Jörg, wie siehts mit dir aus, bist du auch dabei? 
Grüße!
Arend


----------



## herki (29. Mai 2009)

ar->E<-nd schrieb:


> Okay, das klingt gut! Jörg, wie siehts mit dir aus, bist du auch dabei?
> Grüße!
> Arend




Moin moin,

ja, ich bin dabei - aber nur wenn ihr Jungspunde mich nicht in Grund und Boden fahrt 

Bis dann,
Jörg


----------



## mucho (29. Mai 2009)

wünsche euch viel spaß! das wetter ist ja genial

fahre am dienstag so ab 18.00 
schnelleres tempo!
startpunkt: tiergarten
interesse?

ps: fährt einer von euch am sonntag die rtf mit?


----------



## HolgerK (29. Mai 2009)

Hi,

Interesse ja, bin aber leider in München.

VG
Holger


----------



## ar->E<-nd (29. Mai 2009)

@jörg: Nein nein, du glaubst gar nicht wie wenig ich in der letzten Zeit biken war;-)
@ jonni: schade, dienstag bin ich leider nicht da. Und RTF, bist du dabei? Ich bin noch am überlegen, aber 7 Euro sind mir fast bissel viel weil ich eh nur die 42er Runde mit MTB fahren würde...Muss nachmittags nochmal was tun.
Grüße!
Dem Rest dann einen schönen Tag bis nachher!
Arend


----------



## Olli260787 (29. Mai 2009)

Also das mit der RTF-Tour hört sich ja interessant an! Hab gerade mal einen Artikel vom letzten Jahr gelesen.Scheint,eine schöne Strecke zu sein,aber ich würd auch nur 42 km fahren, da ich noch zu untrainiert bin...da kann ja jeder teilnehmen, der lust drauf hat ,oder? Finde ich gut, dass Jörg heute auch mitkommt heute!! Bis später  Grüsse an Alle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mucho (29. Mai 2009)

kann fahren wer will. zwischen 9-11 uhr kann man starten.
muss mal schaun wann ich morgen von der bundesliga nach hause komme. poste morgen abend auf jeden fall noch wenn ich zurück bin und dann ich sonntag starten werde.

rafft euch auch und unterstützt den radsport in lüneburg

egal ob aufm rr oder mtb


----------



## bender5.0 (29. Mai 2009)

moin moin
ich such schon seit längerem biker in der nähe..
jetz hab ich endlich welche gefunden...
ich komm zwar ausm wendland aber na LG komm ich trotzdem

super...
also ich würd auch gern n paar tourn mitfahren...

grüße Ole


----------



## HolgerK (29. Mai 2009)

Schön war's!

@Bender immer willkommen. Sag Bescheid wenn du Zeit hast. Bin selbst aber jetzt eine Woche im Süden.

VG
Holger


----------



## lanman75 (29. Mai 2009)

@Bender

Moin, ich bzw. wir sind des öffteren im Bereich Uelzen / Lüneburg unterwegs. Wenn Du Zeit und Lust hast können wir ja mal zusammen ne Runde drehen. 

Wir haben gerade eine Karte mit Trails und Bikespots in der Lüneburger Heide zusammengestellt. Bei Interesse kann ich Dir die mal zuschicken.

Gruss
Lanman


----------



## bender5.0 (29. Mai 2009)

ja... also die karte wär ja mal ganz interresant...
also ich hab die nächsten drei wochenden auch keine zeit wegen geburtstga und so weiter...
aber danach immer gerne...

danke für die freundliche aufnahme.. ach ja nich das ihr euch erschräkt aber ich "erst" 16 xD
ach ja ... e-mail für die karte ehm is ... [email protected]


----------



## lanman75 (29. Mai 2009)

Jup, kein Problem...ich werde Dir in den nächsten 10 Min. die aktuelle Karte schicken. Im Wendland habe ich auch 3 Spots mit drauf: Hitzacker, Hoher Mechtin sowie der Dirt Park in Lüchow.

Falls Du noch Trails oder schöne Spots kennst, schick mir einfach ne PN.

Gruss 

Lanman


----------



## Olli260787 (30. Mai 2009)

Hi Lanman! Also die Karte würde mich auch interessieren!Wäre nett, wenn du mir die auch schicken könntest: [email protected] Vielen Dank im voraus 

Hätte morgen nachmittag vllt jem. Lust,mit mir eine Runde durch die Umgebung zu fahren? Hätte ab 14 Uhr Zeit ...Wenn nicht, dann ist auch nicht so wild! 

Grüsse, Olli


----------



## mucho (30. Mai 2009)

denke, dass hier alle interesse haben. wäre nett wenn du sie hier im forum hochladen könntest.


----------



## lanman75 (30. Mai 2009)

Bitte nicht Eure E-Mail Adresse hier posten!!  Sonst bekommt Ihr zuviel Spam in Euer Postfach...

Schickt mir lieber ne PN. Dann bekommt Ihr die Karte...

Veröffentlichen werde ich die Karte nicht. Sonst bekomme ich noch haue wenn ich hier z.B. Eure Hometrails ausplappere!


Gruss

Lanman


----------



## mucho (30. Mai 2009)

ich starte morgen zwischen 10 und 11 uhr in deutsch evern.
hier der link: http://radsport-lueneburg.de/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=46&Itemid=81


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mucho (31. Mai 2009)

nächstes wochenende mtb-marathon in bad harzburg!
lasst mich nicht im stich!!

wie siehts aus mit dienstag?


----------



## lanman75 (31. Mai 2009)

@Mucho

Hab da mal ne andere Frage da ich gerade Deutsch Evern lese....


Bin gestern den Ilmenautrail von Bienenbüttel bis Deutsch Evern gefahren und hab mir die Frage gestellt ob es in Deutsch Evern (evtl. im Wald bei der Kläranlage) noch weitere Trails zum Kombinieren gibt??

Und wie sieht das eigentlich auf der anderen Seite der B4 in Melbeck bzw. Grünhagen aus?? Da müssten doch auch noch einige kleine Trails existieren oder??

Gruss

Lanman


----------



## mucho (31. Mai 2009)

es gibt da noch einen kleinen trail wenn man von deutsch evern kommt dann hinter der klärgrube links rein. der lohnt sich aber nicht so richtig.
auf der anderen seite gibts es von bienenbüttel ab grünhagen einen trail an der ilmenau. man kommt dann entweder ortausgang melbeck oder in mittig von melbeck raus.

können wir dienstag gern mal fahren


----------



## lanman75 (31. Mai 2009)

Dienstag hab ich leider keine Zeit

Hab mein Auto in Bienenbüttel am Freibad geparkt und bin auf dem Rückweg dann von der Brücke Grünhagen den Trail zwischen Ilmenau und B4 gefahren. Also der mit den 7 Brücken...

Den meinst Du aber nicht oder?


----------



## mucho (31. Mai 2009)

von bienenbüttel: 7 brücken bis holzbrücke vor grünhagen. dann radweg an der b4, am forellenpuff vorbei und dann geht rechts ein weg rein und unten geht links der trail neben einem stacheldrahtzaun ab


----------



## lanman75 (31. Mai 2009)

ahh, danke für den Tip

Ich habe nämlich auf der anderen Seite der Ilmenau (in Höhe Campingplatz) Leute wandern gesehen.....

Mein Ziel ist es immer Trails zu kombinieren wenn möglich. Um nicht immer den selben Weg zurückzufahren. Deshalb auch meine Google Karte!

Gruss
Lanman


----------



## Psycho-Killer (1. Juni 2009)

Hallo, ich wohne auch in Lüneburg (Am Weißen Turm) und bin 20 Jahre alt.

Ich interessiere mich auch für Trail und Freeride, bin Anfänger und fange gerade an mich damit zu beschäftigen, einige Sachen kann ich schon und einiges habe ich mich schon ran getestet. 

Ausrüstung habe ich bis jetzt leider keine, bin bis jetzt auch noch nie auf die Nase gefallen, Ausrüstung möchte ich mir aber noch anschaffen (Helm und Protektoren), sicher ist sicher.

Ich habe leider keine Leute in meinem Freundeskreis die Radfahren, die meisten verstehen mein Hobby nicht, daher suche ich Leute die mir was zeigen können und mit denen ich Trainieren kann.

Daher frage ich mich gerade, ob eure gruppe das richtige für mich ist, ich habe keine Lust  41 Seiten durch zu lesen. Leider habe ich auch nicht immer Zeit da ich in der Ausbildung bin (Einzelhandel), aber ich versuche so oft wie möglich zu üben, täglich 1-2 Stunden.


----------



## ar->E<-nd (2. Juni 2009)

@ jonni: diese Woche sieht bei mir nicht gut aus weil ich ab gleich nach MeckPomm zum Paddeln und Bier trinken aufbreche 
Dann mal bis die Tage, 
Grüße!


----------



## herki (2. Juni 2009)

Hallo Psycho-Killer,

willkommen hier im Junkie-Club 
Ich hoffe dein Name soll nur angsteinflößendes Säbelgerassel sein, aber warten wir mal ab, wer hier wen killt 

Dieser Thread besteht eigentlich mehr aus Touren-, CC-, Marathon und ähnlichen Fahrern, wobei die Grenzen fließend sind und zum Glück der MTB-Sport so viele Facetten hat, dass man immer irgendwo richtig ist.
Ich bin selbst ab und zu mit 'ner Freeride-Truppe unterwegs, mein Sohn dirtet, Spaß gibt es immer 

Für Trails interessieren wir uns alle, jeder sucht immer nach seinem "Holy Trail"  Oder meinst du Trial ? Dafür gibt es hier aber auch was.

Wenn du Freeriden willst: Jeden Sonntag um 11:00 Uhr trifft sich eine Truppe vor City-Cycles (...die mit dem Laden aber nichts zu tun hat....) und geht dann auf Freeride-Tour. Alles nette Leutchen, guck da doch einfach mal vorbei.
Oder für Freeride und Trial: Regelmäßig Samstags nachmittags ab 14:00Uhr ist auf dem ADAC-Gelände in Embsen MTB-Training. Da bekommt man gut die Basics mit und trifft Gleichgesinnte. 
Veranstalter ist der OC Lüneburg (...da bin ich auch Mitglied...), man kann aber auch eine ganze zeit erstmal ohne Mitgliedschaft mitmachen und sehen ob es einem gefällt. Guck doch einfach mal vorbei ! 
Nächstes Wochenende ist da aber kein Trainig, weil da eine Trial-Veranstaltung ist - aber wenn du auf Trial stehst, ist das ja vielleicht was für dich ! Und wenn du da bist, frag mal nach Carsten Witthöft, das ist der Oberguru der MTB-Fahrer (...und auch immer Sonntags dabei....)

Ach ja, und das Wichtigste: Besorg dir einen Helm !
1. ohne Helm kein Fahren auf dem ADAC-Gelände
2. So 'ne Gesichtsbremsung sieht echt ******* aus, alles schon mal gesehen....
3. Selbst wenn dir bis jetzt noch nix passiert ist - das geht schneller als du guckstdu machen kannst ! Ein Ast unter dem Laub greift dich einfach an, der Lenker fädelt auf dem trail fix mal ein, die Reifen schmieren in der Kurve einfach weg - zack, schon gibts auf die Fresse

Es scheint momentan wieder Mode zu sein, sich erstmal ein Bike zu kaufen, der Helm kommt dann später.... Aber wenn man so viel Schotter für's Bike ausgibt, sollte ein Helm noch drinsitzen - Es muss kein 400,--Modell sein, auch für 50,- gibt es was Vernünftiges, und ein günstiger Helm schützt 1000 mal besser als gar keiner !

So, das war es erstmal für heute, wünsche allseits 'ne schöne Woche !

Gruß, Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Psycho-Killer (2. Juni 2009)

Hallo herki, Danke für deine Tipps, mein Nick stammt noch aus den Counter-Strike: Source Zeiten, mir viel kein anderer ein für die MTB Szene;D.

Hatte Gestern nun einige Seiten durch gelesen und gemerkt das sich hier manche verabreden, ich habe aber einige angeschreiben.

Also das City-Cycles ein beliebter Treffpunkt ist hätte ich nicht gedacht, dachte immer Bike-Park oder so.

Mit den Bezeichnungen kenne ich mich noch nicht so aus, schaue immer Movis auf YouTube um vll etwas lernen zu können. Da sieht man auch immer wieder schöne Stürze, wobei ich auch nicht verstehen kann wieso einige bei Heftige Fahrten nur einen Helm tragen-.-

Natürlich werde ich da nicht ohne Helm auftauchen, habe mir schon einen gekauft "MTB-Helm Casco Viper MX mit Kinnbügel", ich denke mal das ich noch diesen Monat bei einen dieser Treffen vorbei schauen werde.

MfG Flo


----------



## .: nils :. (7. Juni 2009)

salü mal wieder von mir!

sagt mal, wer von euch wird eigentlich dieses jahr in willingen anzutreffen sein?
ich habe es mal wieder nicht geschafft, mich für den marathon fit zu machen und werde daher wohl wiedermal nicht dran teilnehmen, aber ich werde samstag wie sonntag vor ort sein. samstag steht bei uns die expo auf dem programm und für sonntag haben wir uns eine der milka-genuss touren rausgesucht, die wir radeln wollen.

wie siehts bei euch aus, ingo, jörg und jonni? marathon-vorbereitungen abgeschlossen?
würde mich freuen, euch zu treffen...

liebe grüße vom derzeit nicht so aktiven
nils


----------



## mucho (7. Juni 2009)

also ich war tapfer und habe trotz mäßigem wetter den mtb-cup in bad harzburg nachgemeldet. die strecke war teilweise echt anspruchsvoll, sowohl technisch, wie auch konditionell( der lange absteig zu beginn der runde). leider waren meine leichtbau-racereifen auch nicht so ganz der richtige griff bei dem matsch. oben angekommen fuhr man mitten in den wolken. das rennen war deutlich anstrengender als altenau. 
bin den rundkurs 3mal gefahren: http://www.gpsies.com/map.do;jsessionid=A846774F06522EDF143F8CA91536A959?fileId=ngummdwtetibhhlc

ergebnis: 51km, 1350hm, platz 27.













nils, warum muss es überhaupt gleich willingen sein? es gibt hier in der region auch schöne mtb-rennen. die meist zwar nicht so groß aufgezogen sind aber einen guten einstieg bieten. der harz ist eine echt schöne region(heute weniger) und die rennen bieten eigentlich ein angebot für alle leistungsklassen.

ich hoffe, dass wir es in nächster zeit endlich mal in ner großen runde schaffen!!!!
vorschläge?


----------



## iglg (7. Juni 2009)

mucho schrieb:


> nils, warum muss es überhaupt gleich willingen sein?



WEIL WILLINGEN EINFACH KLASSE IST !

Ich komme gerade aus dem Urlaub zurück und habe den Wohnwagen heute schon mal in Willingen abgestellt, damit ich am Freitag abend einziehen kann und hoffentlich 3 tolle Biketage erleben kann. 

Die Expo ist diesmal geändert worden (der Platz ist schon planiert, das Zelt steht schon und sogar die Ausschilderung ist schon fertig) und es gibt angeblich eine komplett neue MA-Strecke. Ich freue mich schon total, denn das Festival in Willingen macht einfach Spaß. 3 Tage, bei denen sich alles ums Biken und um Bikes dreht - herrlich.

Klar gibt es auch im Harz Rennen, aber ein Bike-Festival ist einfach nicht mit einer normalen Rennveranstaltung vergleichbar : Der MA ist ja nur EIN Veranstaltungspunkt.

Ich bin jetzt zum 10. Mal in Willingen und das ist einfach ein schöner Bike-Fixpunkt im Jahr auf den ich mich schon lange vorher freue.

Jonni komm einfach mal mit.

@Nils : Jetzt weisst Du also, dass ich da bin. Ich komme Freitag Nachmittag an und werde wohl Sonntag Nachmittag wieder fahren. Ich bin zwar ein Röckchen, und wollte den MA nur bei guten Bedingungen fahren, aber ich bin so gespannt auf die neue Strecke, dass ich am Samstag unbedingt fahren will. Wenn die Kondition reicht und das Wetter ok ist, will ich Sonntag vllt noch eine Tour fahren.
Deine Kondition reicht doch sicher für die LÜTTE Runde, das solltest Du Dir schon antun, schon allein um mal zu erleben, wie toll es ist, wenn mehrere hundert Biker 30 Sek. vor dem Start fast zeitgleich in die Clickpedalen steigen - ich sage Dir, da bekommst du eine Gänsehaut !

Lass uns in Willingen mal telefonieren. Jörg ist mit seiner Familie ja auch da, da können wir uns ja auf ein Bier treffen.

Viele Grüße bis dahin

Ingo


----------



## .: nils :. (8. Juni 2009)

mh... ist ne ueberlegung. ich werd´s mit stef mal durchsprechen und dann mal sehen. nummer bitte per pn, sonst kann ich dich nicht anrufen. das werde ich aber auf jeden fall mal machen.
ich freu mich!
gruß
nils


----------



## ar->E<-nd (8. Juni 2009)

moinsen an alle hier Versammelten ;-)
Wie siehts bei dem ein oder anderen morgen Abend aus? Bin am überlegen, ne Runde zu drehen so ab 17/18 Uhr.
Grüße!

Arend


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HolgerK (8. Juni 2009)

noch siehts gut aus!


----------



## Olli260787 (8. Juni 2009)

Also ich wäre morgen abend dabei! Ich muss halt gucken,ob ich morgen pünktlich um 16:30 Dienstschluss bekomme und dann könnten wir wieder ne Runde durch den Wald biken. Wieder bei der Aral-Tankstelle?  Mir würde es ab 17:30 passen!  Bis dann ,Olli  P.S. Mein Handy ist nur noch in der Reperatur,also nicht erreichbar


----------



## HolgerK (8. Juni 2009)

Mir egal .

Werd jetzt mal schon eine kleine Tour machen, hoffentlich hält das Wetter.


----------



## herki (8. Juni 2009)

iglg schrieb:


> WEIL WILLINGEN EINFACH KLASSE IST !
> 
> Lass uns in Willingen mal telefonieren. Jörg ist mit seiner Familie ja auch da, da können wir uns ja auf ein Bier treffen.
> 
> ...



SO ISSES 

Gerade als Newbie habe ich damals Willingen als angenehm empfunden, denn da sind sehr viele am Start, die das nicht ganz so verbissen sehen wie bei anderen MA's.

Man sollte sich dann auch echt die Zeit nehmen und andere Wettbewerbe ansehen, einfach mal gucken was die Downhiller zaubern oder sich über das Festival-Gelände treiben lassen.

Wir werden dann sicherlich nochmal die Freeride-Strecke unter die Räder nehmen oder Sonntag noch nach Winterberg in den Bike-Park fahren.

Doof ist für mich nur, dass der MA schon am Samstag ist - wir werden erst Freitag abend ankommen können und dann wird es schon mit der Akkredetierung knapp.

So long, muss noch ein bisschen arbeiten und dann ein bisschen trainieren, sonst wird das nix mit 'ner angemessenen Platzierung am Samstag


----------



## mucho (8. Juni 2009)

wenns in erster linie um das event geht, dann ist willingen natürlich ganz weit vorn.
mir gehts eher darum im rennen immer wieder an die eigenen grenzen zu stoßen und mich immer wieder zu testen. und dafür reicht die konkorrenz hier im norden auf jeden fall.
gehe aber davon aus, das willingen bestimmt ein echtes erlebnis ist.
am wochenende ist leider trainingslager für die ruderbundesliga.

morgen hört sich gut an...schaffe frühestens 18.00 an der aral!


----------



## ar->E<-nd (8. Juni 2009)

ja dann schlage ich doch 18 Uhr an der Tanke vor ;-)
Da bin ich dabei, wenn es nicht zu dem Zeitpunkt junge Hunde regnet.

Grüße!

Arend


----------



## Olli260787 (8. Juni 2009)

Sehr gut! Bin ich dann auch dabei,wenn ich es schaffe...schreibe dir dann Arend!  Wird morgen mit Sicherheit den ganzen Tag regnen,aber mich stört es ehrlich gesagt nicht     Bis dann Leute!!  Bin auch wieder erreichbar...


----------



## iglg (8. Juni 2009)

Hallo,

nur der Ordnung halber : Grundsätzlich ist mir in der Woche vor 18.00 zu früh (bin ja leider kein Student mehr....) und speziell morgen habe ich einen Zahnarzttermin.

Viel Spaß Euch. Ich tendiere auf Mittwoch - Du auch Jörg ?

Ingo


----------



## mucho (8. Juni 2009)

da kann ich nicht. dann erst donnerstag wieder


----------



## herki (8. Juni 2009)

iglg schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> nur der Ordnung halber : Grundsätzlich ist mir in der Woche vor 18.00 zu früh (bin ja leider kein Student mehr....) und speziell morgen habe ich einen Zahnarzttermin.
> 
> ...



Nee, geht nicht, habe Mittwoch um 18:00 einen Notartermin - aber in Osnabrück 

Ich war heute abend auf 'ne schnelle Runde los (1,5 Stunden) und werde das morgen abend nochmal versuchen - das muss reichen als Training für Willingen  
Wahrscheinlich kommen wir Freitag jetzt doch früher los, Ina hat früher Schulschluß, mal sehen wann wir wegkommen. Bestenfalls sehen wir uns beim Briefing auf der Pasta-Party 

Ach ja Ingo, welche Runde hast du eigentlich vor ? Die Lütte gibt es ja wohl nicht mehr, die Kleine hat 51km und rund 1.400 hm, die Mittlere dann 94 km und 2.700 hm - ich glaub dafür reicht mein bisheriges Trainigspensum dann doch nicht.
Ich denke ich werde die Kleine nehmen und halt auf dem Gas stehen bleiben - dass ich allerdings die 2:39 vom letzten Jahr toppen kann, glaube ich nicht - ist ja auch 'ne neue Strecke...
Du nimmst doch bestimmt mindestens die Mittlere - jetzt nach dem Trainigslager in Frankreich 

LG, Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iglg (8. Juni 2009)

Hi Jörg,

Du willst mich wohl fertigmachen ? 

Meine schnellste Zeit auf der kleinen Runde lag irgendwie bei 2:45. Damit hast Du mich mit Deinen 2:39 in den Boden gerammt, aber du bist ja auch 6 Jahre jünger !

Ich habe in diesem Jahr so wenig trainiert wie nie (vllt wie in dem Jahr von Neeles Unfall...)

Frankreich war klasse, aber ich habe mich die Berge echt hochgequält - aber mit Spaß.

Und deshalb ist 2009 nicht das Jahr der schnellen Zeiten - Not race, but tour, das muss das Motto in 2009 sein.

Ich fahre erstmal die kleine und wenn ich das Zeitlimit für die Mittlere schaffe, fahre ich hoffentlich weiter. Sabine kommt ja nicht mit (die Pferde, die Reiter....) und weil ja niemand ungeduldig im Ziel wartet, ist es ja wurscht, wann ich ankomme. 
Ich hoffe also, dass ich das Zeitlimit schaffe und mich physisch und mental frisch genug fühle, auf die zweite Runde zu gehen. Die Zeit ist mir egal, denn dass, was ich mal geschafft habe, kann ich sowieso nicht toppen.

Das ist der Plan. Toll wäre, wenn ich Euch im Ziel treffe und wir gemeinsam Suppe essen.

Egal was ich schaffe - ich freue mich auf das Event.

Liebe Grüße auch an die Family

Ingo


----------



## ar->E<-nd (9. Juni 2009)

na dann euch beiden mal viel Spaß und Erfolg "da unten" 
Wetter soll zum Wochenende ja auch wieder besser werden, das würde ja sogar passen.
Grüße!

Arend


----------



## HolgerK (9. Juni 2009)

Hi,
18:00 ist für mich leider zu spät. Wir gehen heute noch ins Kino.

VG
Holger


----------



## herki (11. Juni 2009)

iglg schrieb:


> ...., schon allein um mal zu erleben, wie toll es ist, wenn mehrere hundert Biker 30 Sek. vor dem Start fast zeitgleich in die Clickpedalen steigen - ich sage Dir, da bekommst du eine Gänsehaut !



... und das dann wieder zu AC/DC's "Highway to Hell" aus allen Lautsprechern, ich hör es schon 
Ingo, ich klingel mal durch, wenn ich da bin, wir sollten morgen abend noch etwas dopen 

CU, Jörg


----------



## iglg (11. Juni 2009)

herki schrieb:


> ... und das dann wieder zu AC/DC's "Highway to Hell" aus allen Lautsprechern, ich hör es schon
> Ingo, ich klingel mal durch, wenn ich da bin, wir sollten morgen abend noch etwas dopen
> 
> CU, Jörg



Ja herrlich. Dopen ? Etwa mit diesem leckeren isotonischen Hopfengetränk, mit dessen Herstellung Du berufsmäßig so gut vertraut bist ?  Oh ja.

Schafft Ihr es dieses mal zur Pasta Party ? Ich will so gegen 15.00 in LG losfahren und werde dann wohl so gegen 18.00 da sein. Das reicht dann wohl gerade noch zur Anmeldung, die um 19.00 schließt. Irgendwie ist es doch doof, dass der MA Samstag ist, oder ?

Also bis dann, ich freue mich schon. Das Wetter soll ja wenigstens trocken bleiben, das ist doch schon was.....


----------



## herki (12. Juni 2009)

iglg schrieb:


> Ja herrlich. Dopen ? Etwa mit diesem leckeren isotonischen Hopfengetränk, mit dessen Herstellung Du berufsmäßig so gut vertraut bist ?  Oh ja.
> 
> Schafft Ihr es dieses mal zur Pasta Party ? Ich will so gegen 15.00 in LG losfahren und werde dann wohl so gegen 18.00 da sein. Das reicht dann wohl gerade noch zur Anmeldung, die um 19.00 schließt. Irgendwie ist es doch doof, dass der MA Samstag ist, oder ?
> 
> Also bis dann, ich freue mich schon. Das Wetter soll ja wenigstens trocken bleiben, das ist doch schon was.....



...ja. das isotonische meinte ich 

Ich habe heute bis ca. 13:00 Uhr noch einen Termin, danach wollte ich mich abseilen, die Reste ein- und die Fahrräder aufpacken und dann geht es los, ich hoffe mal dass wir um 14:00 Uhr wegkommen. Wir müssen dann eigentlich in Willingen kurz zur Wohnungsübernahme, aber das müsste irgendwie schon passen mit der Pasta-Party. Die Wohnung ist fast an der Eishalle 

Die Akkredetierung war letztes Jahr übrigens bis 21:00 Uhr auf, haben die das auch schon wieder geändert ? Wir werden sehen....

CU, Jörg


----------



## herki (14. Juni 2009)

Hallo Gemeinde,

möchte mich kurz aus dem heiligen Marathon-Matsch von Willingen zurückmelden - es war Super 
Es hatte in den letzten Tagen ja ausgiebig geregnet, die Strecken waren also entsprechend präpariert , an den Festival-Tagen selbst und vor allem auch während des Marathons war das Wetter genial 

Die Streckenführung des Marathons hat sich gegenüber den letzten Jahren ganz schön geändert, insgesamt ist er deutlich anspruchsvoller geworden. Weniger Straße, mehr Trails mit einigen technischen Passagen und auch lange, knackige Anstiege waren dabei - die Strecke hat deutlich gewonnen 

Ich war aber auch nach der Kleinen Runde am Ende, das wenige Training in diesem Jahr hat sich gerächt....

So long erstmal, bis bald,
Jörg


----------



## iglg (14. Juni 2009)

herki schrieb:


> vor allem auch während des Marathons war das Wetter genial
> 
> Die Streckenführung des Marathons hat sich gegenüber den letzten Jahren ganz schön geändert, insgesamt ist er deutlich anspruchsvoller geworden. Weniger Straße, mehr Trails mit einigen technischen Passagen und auch lange, knackige Anstiege waren dabei - die Strecke hat deutlich gewonnen
> 
> ...



Auch mein 10. Jahr in Willingen war wieder klasse- Es ist jedes Mal anders, aber immer erinnerungsreif.

Die neue MA-Strecke war wirklich prima - so viele Trail, beste Aussichten, anstrengende Anstiege. Und das 3. Mal in 10 Jahren schönes Wetter.

Nach nur ca. 500 km Biken in diesem Jahr war die kleine Runde das Limit - selbst da hatte ich am Ende Krämpfe  Aber es hat riesig Spaß gemacht.

Also gibt es keinen Grund, das 10. Mal das letzte Mal sein zu lassen.

Juni 2010 - Schon mal planen Jungs !

PS.

Nils, wie war es bei Dir ????

VG
Ingo


----------



## .: nils :. (17. Juni 2009)

iglg schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> Juni 2010 - Schon mal planen Jungs !
> 
> ...



Dake der Nachfrage - Beschissen!
ich habe mich Mittwoch morgen hingelegt, weil ich mich so schwach fühlte, Mittwoch Nachmittag kriegte ich die Augen nicht auf vor Kopfschmerzen, Mittwoch Abend hatte ich 38°C Temperatur.
Die Kopfschmerzen waren Donnerstag handhabbar, das Fieber konstant und es stellten sich Bauchschmerzen ein, die bis Freitag nicht besser wurden. Ab in die Notfallambulanz, abklären, ob ich fahren kann oder nicht.
Samstag kam der Blinddarm raus.
Das war mein Willingen inklusive 6 Wochen Bike-Trainings-Verbot. Ganz toll!

Jetzt bin ich seit gestern wieder zu Hause aber noch ziemlich bewegungseingeschränkt.... und total genervt, weil bei meinen Eltern ein neuer XT-Antrieb auf seinen für diese Woche geplanten Anbau wartet und noch ne Weile warten muss.
Mein Alpencross wurde mir in diesem Jahr von einer spät angesetzten Abschlussarbeit verhagelt und das Bike-Festival vom Blinddarm. Super Saison 2009, die zweite in Folge. Ich bin echt etwas angenervt gerade, lese aber mit Spannung und viel Interesse eure Berichte! Freut mich, dass es schön war!

Viele Grüße ausm Lazaret
Nils :/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herki (17. Juni 2009)

Hi Nils,

das hört sich ja alles ziemlich nervig an - gute Besserung !!!

Gruß, Jörg


----------



## iglg (17. Juni 2009)

Oh je, das tut mir Leid.
Gute Besserung. 

Und wenn es Dich tröstet : Wenn auch nicht krankheitsbedingt, ist auch bei mir die Saison ziemlich verkorkst. Ich jedenfalls enteile dir konditionell nicht. 
Und in 6 Wochen ist immer noch Sommer, da geht noch was


----------



## mucho (26. Juni 2009)

so ich habe für dieses jahr wohl auch das saison-highlight hinter mir...

24h Race in München

letzten donnerstag bekam ich einen anruf: ein fahrer des "cannondale europe" 4er-teams für das 24h rennen in münchen ist ausgefallen und nun wird ersatz gesucht.
somit saß ich am freitag neben meinem bike im zug. abends bin ich in münchen angekommen. nach einem vernünftigen bayrischen abendessen wurde ich den restlichen teamfahrern vorgestellt und der ablauf für samstag wurde grob besprochen. am nächsten tag machen wir uns nach der morgenverpflegung auf zum olympiapark. dort angekommen haben wir uns im fahrerlager in unserem teamzelt eingerichtet. wir hatten 4 zelte mit feldbetten, werkstattwagen+mechaniker, betreuer die sich um das leibliche wohl gekümmert haben und zwei masseurin, die kurzzeitig die anstrengungen vergessen ließen.
um 13.00 fiel der startschuss. ich war dann beim dritten wechsel als vierter und letzter fahrer im team an der reihe. der rundkurs hatte 11km, 100-150hm und tagsüber wurde runde für runde gewechselt. nachts sind wir eine etappe mit jeweils 2 runden gefahren um mal ein bisschen schlaf zu bekommen.
insgesamt waren über 2500 starter im rennen und bei den männer teams waren wir am ende des samstags bei platz 30 angelangt. über die nacht verbesserten wir uns stetig.
die nacht war gewöhnungsbedürftig. immer nach dem kurzschlaf raus aus dem schlafsack ins kalte. jedesmal habe ich gedacht, dass ich es diesmal nicht schaffe die runde nochmal zu fahren. für meine verdauung war die ernährung in kombination bei der anhaltenden belastung auch eine neue erfahrung 
sobald man auf der strecke war und in fahrt kam, waren die schmerzen auch schon fast vergessen. bei dem dichten starterfeld und unser relativ fitten mannschaft platzieren unsere fahrer sich stets auf der überholspur. es galt auf der runde 20-23 min vollgas zu geben und dann möglichst schnell wieder zur ruhe zukommen.
am sonntag morgen waren wir auf platz 23. nun wollten wir natürlich die 20 knacken. motiviert durch die aufsteigende sonne und die langsam steigenden temperaturen fuhren wir jede runde bis zur grenzen, schafften es aber leider nicht weiter nach oben und mussten leider sogar einen platz zum ende hin einbüßen.
unser endergebnis war somit platz 24, womit wir auch sehr zufrieden waren. 
nach dem rennen sind zwei der teamfahrer nach basel zurück gefahren und ein kumpel und ich sind mit übernachtung in leipzig zurück in die lüneburger heide gefahren.
es brauchte doch einige tage bis sich der angeschwollene hintern und der müde körper regeneriert haben und man in einen normalen tagesrhythmus gefunden hat.
hier ein paar impressionen:












mir hat es sehr viel spaß gemacht...und im nachhinein würde ich es sogar wieder machen!
es waren durch aus auch touren- und hobbyfahrer unter den startern. wäre das nicht mal was: ein lüneburger-team?


----------



## Chaser84 (26. Juni 2009)

Hat wer Lust Sonntag ne kleine Tour rund um Lüneburg zu machen?
So durchn Wald und so 

Also MTBler meldet euch!


----------



## HolgerK (26. Juni 2009)

Was für eine Uhrzeit schwebt dir denn vor? Früh Morgens käme mir gelegen.

VG
Holger


----------



## herki (26. Juni 2009)

@jonni: coole sache, herzlichen glückwunsch zur platzierung und zum erlebnis, ich kann mir das schon toll vorstellen ! wer weiss, vielleicht kriegst du jetzt ja einen stammplatz im cannondale-team !?

für nächstes jahr muss auf jeden fall ein saisonziel her, ob das münchner 24h-rennen das richtige wäre, muss man mal beim bier diskutieren 
momentan verfolge ich ganz interessiert die trans-germany, das finde ich auch echt spannend....

@chaser84: sonntag wird bei mir nix mit 'ner lüneburg-tour, wir wollen im  harz 'ne light-freeride-tour machen

viele grüße, jörg

ach ja, jonni: starke bilder !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaser84 (26. Juni 2009)

Sonst keiner Lust aus Lüneburg?


----------



## iglg (27. Juni 2009)

@jonni : Glückwunsch, Respekt und Neid. Das war bestimmt ein super Erlebnis. Das sind so Sachen, von denen Du noch in vielen Jahren schwärmst - Da bin ich sicher ! 
Ich weiß allerdings noch, wie ich die Nachtwachen bei der BW gehasst habe, deshalb wäre ich wohl nur für die Tagschichten geeignet.

@jörg : Wg. Sonntag, wann und wie und wo ? Wetter klingt ja wohl besser .

Und Trans-Germany habe ich auch regelmäßig und gespannt verfolgt. Aber das deutsche Wetter.....  Aber es wäre ja ein wirkliches Ziel....

Viele Grüße

Ingo


----------



## herki (27. Juni 2009)

iglg schrieb:


> Und Trans-Germany habe ich auch regelmäßig und gespannt verfolgt. Aber das deutsche Wetter.....  Aber es wäre ja ein wirkliches Ziel....



...ups, liegt da jetzt ein fehde-handschuh im ring  ???

susannes erster kommentar darauf war heute morgen: "....ihr seid ja doch bekloppt, hast du das nicht gelesen mit wunden pötern und so !?"

aber wir müssen da morgen unterwegs mal drüber schnacken 

bis dann, jörg


----------



## mucho (27. Juni 2009)

wäre morgen auch für ne tour zu haben... wann und wo?
(bitte nicht zu früh!)


----------



## .: nils :. (27. Juni 2009)

herki schrieb:


> aber wir müssen da morgen unterwegs mal drüber schnacken
> 
> bis dann, jörg



ich will mitreden 
ich möchte zu dem thema nchmals meinen anreiz geben:
rad am ring

ich wäre dabei! so ein saisonziel hätte was. ihr müsstet allerdings mit einer weniger erfolgreichen platzierung rechnen, als der von jonni, wenn ihr mich im team aufnehmt - ihr wisst ja warum 

aber der gedanke will gedacht sein!


----------



## mucho (27. Juni 2009)

wann und wo morgen?


----------



## Chaser84 (27. Juni 2009)

Wie wäre es Nachmittags? Da bin ich wieder Fitt *g*

So 15:00 - 16:00 ?


----------



## Psycho-Killer (28. Juni 2009)

Chaser84 schrieb:


> Wie wäre es Nachmittags? Da bin ich wieder Fitt *g*
> 
> So 15:00 - 16:00 ?



Chaser, wenn du schon fragst ob jemand lust hat muss du auch ORT und ZEIT festlegen.


----------



## Chaser84 (28. Juni 2009)

Ja, irgendwie ging das in die Hose 

Hatte ja eher gehofft ich kann mich einer Gruppe anschliessen, da ich hier in Lüneburg noch nicht soviele Strecken kenne.


----------



## Psycho-Killer (28. Juni 2009)

Heute war doch beim Bike Händler in der Roten Straße Treff, glaub um 11 oder 14 Uhr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lanman75 (22. Juli 2009)

Moin zusammen,

wir sind gestern mal wieder den "Ilmenautrail" zwischen Bienenbüttel und Deutsch Evern gefahren. Macht immer wieder Spass

Blos...kurz vor Deutsch Evern sprach uns ein Jogger an und meinte es wäre verboten mit den Bikes die Hügel zu nehmen

Ist da etwas dran? Also ein Verbotsschild oder ähnliches haben wir nicht gefunden...

Gruss

Lanman


----------



## Psycho-Killer (22. Juli 2009)

Zwischen Lüneburg und Badbevensen (ca 5km vor Badbenvensen) rechte Seite gibt es meiner Meinung auch einen paar schöne Trails habe ihn durch zufall Gestern gefunden.

Das ist Quatsch, in der ecke gibt es nirgends Verbots Schilder, Antworte das nächste mal einfach das Laufen hier auch Verboten wäre und er sich vom Acker machen soll.

Wo ist eigl euer Trail?, gibt so einige kleine in der ecke.


----------



## lanman75 (22. Juli 2009)

ja, da gibt es einiges. In Bevensen kann man auch viel kombinieren wobei ...von der Sängershöh (da wo der Pavillion im Wald steht) kann man noch ca. 1,5 Km entlang der Ilmanau Richtung Bruchtorf / Bienenbüttel fahren. Ist aber ziemlich zugewachsen zur Zeit. Der richtige Ilmenautrail geht dann von Bienenbüttel (So ab Freibad) nach Deutsch Evern.

Hab Dir glaub ich damals auch meine Karte mit den Trails geschickt oder?

Gruss

Lanman


----------



## Psycho-Killer (22. Juli 2009)

aaa okay gerade entdeckt, mal die Tage dort hinfahren.

Ja die Karte hab ich


----------



## lanman75 (22. Juli 2009)

Gut..

sag mal bescheid wenn Du mal in der Gegend von Bevensen bist. Dann können wir ja mal ne Runde drehen!

Gruss

Lanman


----------



## Psycho-Killer (22. Juli 2009)

Werde ich machen
Vll die Woche mal die Strecke abtasten.

Kann man die verfehlen wenn man einmal auf der Strecke ist?


----------



## ar->E<-nd (22. Juli 2009)

Moin!

Ich würde morgen Abend ab sechs wohl mal ne kleine Runde drehen, vorausgesetzt, das Wetter läuft grad mal nicht Amok
Wer auch noch Lust und Zeit haben sollte, kann ja mal schreiben, Treffpunkt sonst Wilschenbruch Parkplatz Ecke Reiherstieg/Eulenweg?

Grüße!

Arend
PS: Bei Aquaplaninggefahr fahr ich dann doch nicht


----------



## ar->E<-nd (22. Juli 2009)

ach @ lanman: Moin, hab da schonmal in meiner Heimat in Könau Probleme mit Motorrad und Wald und Förster gehabt, lies dir mal im niedersächsischen Waldgesetz §25 durch:

"§ 25
Fahren
(1) 1Das Fahren mit Fahrrädern ohne Motorkraft und mit Krankenfahrstühlen mit Motorkraft ist auf
tatsächlich öffentlichen Wegen gestattet. 2Tatsächlich öffentliche Wege sind private Straßen und Wege, die mit
Zustimmung oder Duldung der Grundeigentümerin, des Grundeigentümers oder der sonstigen berechtigten
Person tatsächlich für den öffentlichen Verkehr genutzt werden; dazu gehören Wanderwege, Radwege,
Fahrwege (Absatz 2 Satz 2), Reitwege und Freizeitwege (§ 37).

(2) 1Außerhalb von Fahrwegen ist das Fahren mit Kraftfahrzeugen sowie mit von Zugtieren gezogenen
Fuhrwerken oder Schlitten nicht gestattet. 2Fahrwege sind befestigte oder naturfeste Wirtschaftswege, die von
zweispurigen nicht geländegängigen Kraftfahrzeugen ganzjährig befahren werden können. 3Das Fahren mit den
in Satz 1 genannten Fahrzeugen auf Fahrwegen wird durch dieses Gesetz nicht geregelt"

Demnach dürfte da mit Pedalkraft absolut nichts bei sein....
Achso, sind wir mal in Wieren mit der Downhiltruppe losgewesen?
Ich glaube, dann kenn ich dich sogar 
Grüße!

Arend


----------



## lanman75 (23. Juli 2009)

@ar->E<-nd

jow....stimmt genau, wir kennen uns
Wir sind damals die Abfahrt vom Wierner Berg(136m) runtergebrettert. Macht schon Laune da

Das mit den Trails ist am Königsberg in Uelzen ja das Gleiche. Dort wurden aufgrund eines Formfehlers der Stadt Uelzen von den Waldbesitzern kurzerhand einige schöne Trails und Wurzelpassagen gesperrt. Der Eingang der Trails wurde mit Gestrüpp und einem Schild dichtgemacht. Es gab aufgrund des geplanten Nordic Walking Pfades dort Äger mit der Stadt da sie den privaten Wald einfach für die Trasse das Nordic Walking Pfades auswieß und die Waldbesitzer nicht gefragt wurden.

Solche Sperrungen habe an der Ilmenau in Bevensen, Bienenbüttel oder Deutsch Evern auch nirgens wo gesehen

Gruss

Lanman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iglg (23. Juli 2009)

Das schöne ist ja, dass unsere Bikes keine KFZ-Kennzeichen haben....

Also schnell dran vorbei mit einem freundlichen Gruß

@arend : Also hier sieht es gerade sehr nach Aquaplaningwetter aus.

Und da ich heute mit dem Rad zur Arbeit gefahren bin, reicht mir der Rückweg für heute....


----------



## Psycho-Killer (23. Juli 2009)

Ich hasse solche Leute wie die pest!!!

Wird wohl heute nichts, es sei denn jemand steht auf Dirty^^


----------



## ar->E<-nd (23. Juli 2009)

okay, ich habe auch gekniffen und stattdessen vor dem Fenster sitzend Eis gegessen  Kann ich als Sportersatz sehr empfehlen 
Denn bis die Tage, vllt. stabilisiert sich die Großwettelage ja irgendwann vor dem Herbst noch.
Grüße!

Arend


----------



## .: nils :. (27. Juli 2009)

YES! 
ich bin zurück auf dem bike!
die sechs-wochen-sportverbots-frist ist um und heute morgen habe ich schon wieder die erste runde durch die lüneburger schweiz und den wilschenbruch gedreht. herrlich!
ich bin zwar erwartungsgemäß weniger ausdauernd und schnell als ich es vielleicht schon ohne die pause wäre, aber wen stört das schon... 

für gemeinsame ausfahrten bin ich prinzipiell zu haben, allerdings muss ich mittwoch ne schriftliche ausarbeitung abgeben und diese hat vorrang. danach aber bin ich wieder frei verfügbar und freu mich auf touren mit euch!

liebe grüße
nils


----------



## iglg (4. August 2009)

Damit hier nicht der Eindruck entsteht, in Lüneburg gäbe es keine aktiven Biker mehr :

Ich fahre zur Zeit mehr oder weniger regelmäßig mit den Jungs, die sich bei CityCycles treffen. 

Wann ? Mittwochs 19.00 Uhr.

Da ergeben sich Touren rund um Lüneburg zwischen 40 und 50 km und Fahrtzeiten von 2-3 h.

Anschließend gibt es ein Bier am Stint oder (je nach Anfahrt auf Lüneburg)  auch mal woanders

5 - 7 Biker sind meistens dabei. Dass keine Tour zusammenkommt ist sehr selten. Nur wenn es gegen 19.00 regnet, fällt es (unabgesprochen) aus, weil einfach keiner kommt.....

Also, falls Lust auf gemeinsames Biken in Lüneburg besteht.....


Keinen Helm zu haben, wird übrigens ungern gesehen und da sehr viel auf Trails gefahren wird, ist der auch angebracht !.

Ach ja, trailtaugliches Licht ist langsam auch wieder nötig. 

VG

Ingo


----------



## JackBike (5. August 2009)

Moin Jungs,
bin kommende Woche zur Schulung im Seminaris und nehm mein Bike mit.
Hätte dann abends immer ab ca. 19ooh Zeit.
Wäre toll, wenn ich mit paar Leuten mitfahren könnte bzw. jemand bissl Zeit hätte mir die Gegend zu zeigen. 

Fahre nen Hardtail und gerne alles was kommt. 
Bei mir überwiegend Street und bissl Wald (DH kann mans nicht nennen). 
Konditionell bin ich nicht in Höchstform denk ich. 
Aber 50 km und 4h sind kein Thema. 

MfG aus Stade

Edit:
grad post über mir gelesen. (poste vom fon aus, da sieht man nicht gleich alles^^) 
bin Mi gerne dabei. Freue mich wenn's klappt.  
Helm hab ich Licht leider net.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iglg (6. August 2009)

Gestern waren wir mit insgesamt 10 Bikern unterwegs!
Klasse Wetter, klasse Tour : Trails rund um Lüneburg, 41 km in etwas über 2 h und dann noch ein gemütliches Bier am Stint.

So macht Biken Spaß.


----------



## mucho (6. August 2009)

ich werde jetzt ne runde in den tiergarten. falls jemand mit möchte, bin um 19.00, rote schleuse auf der brücke


----------



## iglg (6. August 2009)

Ist mir ein wenig zuuuu spontan.

Ich bin schon älter, da braucht's a bisserl Vorlauf, zumal ich bis dahin etwa 8 km Vorlauf habe

Viel Spaß


----------



## HolgerK (6. August 2009)

zu spät gelesen


----------



## JackBike (9. August 2009)

Fährt jemand Mo oder Di abend so gegen 19ooh?
Würde gern mitkommen.
Ich müsste nur wissen wo ich hinkommen soll.
Bin nicht ortskundig, daher wär ein markanter Treffpunkt gut, der sich leicht finden lässt.

mfg, Jack


----------



## herki (10. August 2009)

JackBike schrieb:


> Fährt jemand Mo oder Di abend so gegen 19ooh?
> Würde gern mitkommen.
> Ich müsste nur wissen wo ich hinkommen soll.
> Bin nicht ortskundig, daher wär ein markanter Treffpunkt gut, der sich leicht finden lässt.
> ...



Hi Jack,

fahre sonst auch oft Mittwoch abend mit, passt mir aber diese Woche nicht. Deshalb gerne Dienstag abend, wenn das Wetter nicht vollkommen mies ist.
Der Einfachheit halber könnte ich dich um 19:00 am Seminaris abholen.
Ich schicke dir mal meine Handy-Nr. per PM, dann können wir uns ja noch kurzschließen.

CU, Jörg


----------



## JackBike (11. August 2009)

Sauber!
Ich freu mich auf morgen.


----------



## Miracoolx (17. August 2009)

â Hallo ich bin nach 10 Jahren wieder in LG Wohnhaft und 
ich mache es auch kurz ! 
â»/ 
/â 
/ \ 
Mein Status - 30.172cm.59kg 
-Body & Typ > Athletisch & EuropÃ¤er 
-Haare > Mittel & Blond 
-Behaarung > Mittel behaart, Keinen Bart 
-Augen > Blau 
-Piercings > Nein 
Tattoos > Nein (da ich selber gerne Male und Zeichne kÃ¶nnte ich den Anblich an mir nicht ertragen). 
Raucher > Nein

Beziehung > Ich bin Single
Suche > Freunde, Beziehung 

Beruf > Elternzeit 
Religion > Keine 
Essen > Italienisch, Asiatisch, Indisch, Fast Food, Vegetarisch, Griechisch; 
Musik > Jazz und Blues, Bossa Nova, Klassik, Pop, Rap und HipHop, R&B und Soul, Funk und echt guter Rock ) 
Sport > Fahrrad fahren, Wandern, Inline Hockey 
Reisen > *Ì¡ÍlÌ¡*Í¡Í¡Í¡ Í¡I _ Íà¹Ûï®¯Ì¡ Sonne und Meer, Individual, Abenteuer 
Ausgehen > Kino, Theater, Konzerte, Billiard 
Interessen > Mountainbiken, Fernsehen, PS3/Xbox, Gesellschaftsspiele, Fotografie, Film & Video, Kochen, Modellbau, Musik, Tiere und Natur 
Ausgehen > HÃ¤uslich, kein super toller Partytyp, Pedant, Chaot 
Planung, BedÃ¤chtig, Spontan, Unterhalten, SchÃ¼chtern, 
usw.

Such: Leute zum mitfahren - Dirt oder Touren 
â â â â â â â â â â â â â â â â â â â â â â â â â â â â â â â â â â â â â â â â â â â â â â â â 
Falls noch Fragen bestehen, immer ran an die Tasten. 
So, bis denne. 
Miracoolx


----------



## herki (17. August 2009)

Hi Miracoolx,

bei deinem Post drängen sich zwei Fragen auf :

1. auf welche Stelle bewirbst du dich  und
2. wie schafft man es, bei 30,172 Meter Größe nur 59 kg zu wiegen 

also kurz:
Mittwochs abends trifft sich um 19:00 Uhr vor City-Cycles in der Roten Straße eine Truppe zum Touren fahren, da kann jeder mitmachen. Es geht rund um Lüneburg, alle möglichen und teilweise unmöglichen Wege, möglichst wenig Straße. Da die Touren gerne min. 2 Stunden dauern, ist jetzt aber schon Licht angebracht. Zum Schluß wird es im Wald doch schon etwas duster. Und in der Regel gibt es hinterher noch irgendwo ein lecker Bierchen. Gefahren wird das ganze Jahr, nur wenn es um 19:00 schifft, kann es sein dass niemand auftaucht.
Und ein Teil der Truppe trifft sich Samstags in Embsen hinter dem ADAC-Gelände zum Biken, da gibt es Downhill, Trial, aber auch ein paar Dirtlines. 

Also bis Mittwoch !?

Gruß, Jörg


----------



## JackBike (17. August 2009)

Hi Jörg und Olli,
danke, dass Ihr Euch letzte Woche die Zeit genommen habt.

Die Tour Tiergarten, Landwehr, Wald (Hinterm ADAC Gelände) und Bombenkrater war echt genial.
Mir hats riesen Spaß gemacht mit Euch zu fahren.

MfG, Jack


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaser84 (21. August 2009)

Hallo,

wer hat denn Lust Sonntag den Ilmenau-Trail Richtung Bad Bevensen zu machen?

Startzeit so ca. 13:00 Uhr?
Fahrzeit ca. 3 Stunden (je nachdem wie schnell wir sind/sein wollen)


----------



## ar->E<-nd (25. August 2009)

Moin zusammen!
Ist morgen Abend jemand motiviert, eine Runde zu drehen? 
Ingo oder Jörg, ist einer von euch evtl morgen bei den Citycyclern dabei?
Ansonsten wollt ich so gegen halb sieben abends los spätestens. Noch nicht ganz so in die Dunkelheit reinfahren 
Grüße!

Arend


----------



## iglg (25. August 2009)

Och menno,

ich war ganz motiviert, morgen zu fahren, aber dann habe ich (noch rechtzeitig) gemerkt, dass ein Softwareupdate-Termin MITTWOCH abend/nacht und nicht schon Dienstag stattfindet. Und damit bin ich leider raus.
Jörg hat wohl auch einen Termin.

Wenn Du nicht allein fahren willst, empfehle ich die Jungs vom ADAC, d.h. die, die sich bei CityCycles um 19.00 treffen.

Allerdings brauchst Du schon Licht, denn 2 h wird mindestens gefahren, und ab 21.00 ist es jetzt im Wald schon leicht düster.

Viel Spaß (NEID, das Wetter entspricht ja ganz meinem Ideal)


----------



## ar->E<-nd (25. August 2009)

ach das ist ja doof, diese miesen Softwareupdates!
Ja, dann werd ich mich morgen Abend mal mit Funzel bewaffnet da sehen lassen, ein Bekannter wollte wohl auch noch mit, bin ich nicht ganz allein in fremder Gegend 
Denn hoffentlich bis demnächst mal Ingo, von dir hab ich auch schon länger nichts mehr gehört (könnte auch an meiner schusseligkeit liegen, Termine abzusprechen  )

Grüße!


----------



## herki (26. August 2009)

iglg schrieb:


> Jörg hat wohl auch einen Termin.



.... so isses, ich bin zwar zu einer Feier eingeladen, würde aber viel lieber mitfahren.... 
aber so ist das manchmal, es gibt ja auch soziale Verpflichtungen 

viel spass heute abend !
Jörg


----------



## .: nils :. (26. August 2009)

Hi arend!

Also ich und stef würden evtl mit dir fahren. zu den cc jungs trau ich mich mit meinen augen, in meiner verfassung und ohne lampe nicht, aber zu dritt etwa 90 minuten tiergarten etc wären drin. noch besser würde uns morgen vormittag gegen 11 passen... meld dich doch mal dazu.

nils :-9


----------



## JackBike (27. August 2009)

Hohooo...
Lüneburger Dreck is Lecker. 

Mein Rahmen hat die erste Beule und Arme sowie Beine ...
Hehe, war auf jeden lustig.


----------



## iglg (27. August 2009)

Was ist wie und wo passiert ??


----------



## Psycho-Killer (28. August 2009)

Leider habe ich es bis jetzt nicht geschafft auch mal mit zu Fahren
Wollte eigl letzten Mittwoch mit Fahren, aber mit meinem Hinterrad momentan echt unmöglich, ich fühle mich wie auf einer Achterbahn so ne acht ist drinne. Am ersten gibt es Kohle und gleich ein neue Vorder und Hinter rad. 

Am Dienstag fahre ich nach Boltersen, muss mich so wieso da bei der FFW mal blicken lassen, auf dem Weg dahin gibt es sicherlich geile Trails *Lecker Match^^*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lanman75 (11. September 2009)

Moin Lüneburger,

mal ne Frage:
Ich habe gestern von einem Bekannten gehört dass die "Saltcityrider" den kleinen DH Trail in der Steinhöhe legalisieren (also pachten) werden! Und es soll ein eingetragener Verein gegründet werden!

Hat jemand von Euch etwas konkretes dazu gehört?



Gruss aus Ebstorf

Lanman


----------



## herki (13. September 2009)

lanman75 schrieb:


> Moin Lüneburger,
> 
> mal ne Frage:
> Ich habe gestern von einem Bekannten gehört dass die "Saltcityrider" den kleinen DH Trail in der Steinhöhe legalisieren (also pachten) werden! Und es soll ein eingetragener Verein gegründet werden!
> ...



Hi Lanman,

ja, da kann ich was beisteuern:
Richtig ist, dass der Bereich auf der Steinhöhe, wo auch der DH ist, "legalisiert" wird. Momentan ist die Strecke von der Revierförsterei noch "geduldet".
Es wird dazu aber kein Verein gegründet, sondern dahinter steht bereits der  Verein OC (Ortsclub) Lüneburg im ADAC Hansa (... in dem ich "zufällig" auch Mitglied bin). Und in diesem OC sind auch viele Saltcityrider dabei, da schliesst sich dann wohl der Kreis.
Die Pachtverträge sind meines Wissens bereits unterzeichnet, es sind noch versicherungstechnische Fragen zu klären und dann wird das Ding wohl bald offiziell. 
Damit es keinen Stress und ein gutes Auskommen aller Beteiligten gibt, ist z.B. das Gelände unterhalb der Teerstraße am Ende der DH-Strecke tabu, da wird schon jetzt nicht weiter gebaut. 
Also bitte helft alle mit und achtet darauf, dass nicht überall wild rumgebuddelt wird, das könnte die positive Entwicklung der Strecken-Legalisierung wieder beeinträchtigen.
Ich finde das auch ok, es gibt dann ein abgestecktes Gebiet für uns Biker und der Rest kann dann zwar befahren, aber nicht bebaut werden !

Donnerstag ist wieder "Clubabend" des OC Lüneburg, vielleicht gibt es danach was aktuelles zu berichten.

Bis denn,
Jörg


----------



## .: nils :. (30. September 2009)

nabend leute!

es ist wieder soweit: die temperaturen sinken, es wird immer früher dunkel und die chance für viel dreck am bike steht wieder sehr gut. kurzum: es wird herbst!

Diejenigen von uns, die kein licht haben und daher die mittwochsrunde nicht wahrnehmen können oder wollen sind nun auf sich allein gestellt... so wie unsereiner.

um dem entgegen zu wirken möchte ich gern einen vorschlag für gemeinsame *regelmäßige *(aber zwanglose) *ausfahrten *im herbst machen:
ich schlage den samstag nachmittag vor und *frage euch hiermit nach vorschlägen für ne zeit, zu der ihr fahren könnt und wollt*. auch die mittwochs-jungs sind natürlich herzlich eingeladen!!!
mir persönlich passt es samstags ab 14 uhr und in anbetracht der immer früheren einsetzenden dunkelheit wäre es gut, wenn es bis 15 uhr losgehen kann, damit man noch gute 2 stunden radeln kann.

als alternative zum samstag könnte man noch den sonntag ab 11 ins auge fassen...

und nun der clou: damit es hier nicht zu unübersichtlich mit den diskussionen und vorschlägen wird, tragt euch doch bei interesse in die umfrage ein, die ich zu diesem thema gestartet habe - das hat sich bisher immer gut bewährt, wenn es um die koordination von größeren gruppen geht.
hier die adresse:
klick mich!

ich freue mich auf eure vorschläge und eine baldige erste tour!
viele grüße
nils


----------



## .: nils :. (6. Oktober 2009)

moinsen!

es hat funktioniert 
So wie es bisher aussieht, kommt tatsächlich ne gemeinsamw Winterrunde zusammen - und zwar einstimmig! 
Unser Termin: *Samstags um 14 Uhr!*
Bisher sind mit von der Partie: Ingo, Arend, Marco, Holger und meiner einer - also 5.

Wie sieht es bei euch aus? Wollen wir gleich kommenden Samstag los? Wenn, dann würde ich vorschlagen, wir treffen uns um 14 Uhr am Parkplatz Wilschenbruch im Eulenweg, Lüneburg. Findet das jeder?

Ich wäre sehr dafür zu haben, mal die Steinhöhe kennen zu lernen, habe auch viel für ne ausgedehnte Wilschenbruchrunde übrig. Allerdings muss ich euch alle vor meiner miserablen Kondition warnen - ich habe es zwischen Blinddarm-OP und Abschlussarbeit absolut nicht in den Sattel geschfft und bisher keine 300 km in 2009 zurückgelegt... Ausdauer, Muskelkraft und Fahrtechnik bewegen entsprechend auf sehr niedrigem Niveau und ich bin etwas behäbig unterwegs. Das wollen wir ändern!

Ich freue mich aber trotzdem!
Bis Samstag
Nils


----------



## ar->E<-nd (6. Oktober 2009)

Moin Nils und alle anderen!

Natürlich kommt bei mir wieder der Vorführeffekt zum Tragen: Diesen Samstag bin ich auf Verwandtschaftsbesuch und kann nicht mit 
Aber ansonsten eine gute Idee, vllt findet man dann ja doch die folgenden Wochenenden mal einige Termine! 
Grüße!
Arend


----------



## HolgerK (6. Oktober 2009)

Bei mir wärs beinahe so gelaufen, fahren jetzt aber erst am Sonntag nach Süddeutschland.

Bin bereit.

Grüße
Holger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iglg (7. Oktober 2009)

Die Kick-Off-Runde muss dann wohl auf nächsten Samstag verschoben werden, denn diesen Samstag bin ich in Berlin.

Gruß

Ingo


----------



## .: nils :. (9. Oktober 2009)

fahren wir trotzdem, holger?


----------



## HolgerK (9. Oktober 2009)

Hi Nils,

stehe bereit, auch wenn das Wetter wohl  wird.

Können ja Morgen noch mal schreiben, bin online.

Grüße
Holger


----------



## .: nils :. (10. Oktober 2009)

HolgerK schrieb:


> ...
> 
> stehe bereit, auch wenn das Wetter wohl  wird.



als ich das las, dachte ich: "YES! endlich mal wieder dreck in der fresse." Wenn ich aber jetzt aus dem fenster sehe, zieht es mich eher an meinen schreibtisch und über meine arbeit, da es so ein richtiges zu-hause-arbeiten wetter ist.

sei mir also nicht böse und halte mich nicht für ein weichei (auch wenn das vielleicht passen würde...). meine abschlussarbeit muss ich drei wochen fertig sein und da sind mir solche tage zum arbeiten lieber als zum biken.

vielleicht bist du ja kurzfristig unter der woche für ne tour zu haben - ich melde mich bei wetter wie gestern oder zumindest trockener als heuer.

schönes wochenende!


----------



## HolgerK (10. Oktober 2009)

Kein Problem. 

Muss so oder so raus, dann muss ich mit meiner Freundin auf die Pferdeweide.

Bin am Morgen für eine Woche in Süddeutschland, werd mir bei der Gelegenheit gleich mal ordentliche Bike-Winterschuhe besorgen, bin hier oben leider nicht fündig geworden.

Viel Spass beim schreiben! (was für ein Thema?)


----------



## .: nils :. (10. Oktober 2009)

HolgerK schrieb:


> Viel Spass beim schreiben! (was für ein Thema?)



"Das organische Unternehmen - ein Führungskonzept als Schlüssel zur einer nachhaltigen und wertschätzenden Mitarbeiterführung"


----------



## HolgerK (10. Oktober 2009)

wenn ich es richtig in Erinnerung habe: Förderung des innovativen Mitarbeiters.


----------



## .: nils :. (14. Oktober 2009)

so leute - diesen samstag aber ist anrollen angesagt - oder?
wer ist mit im boot?


----------



## mucho (14. Oktober 2009)

da fahre ich wieder nach braunschweig. wie siehts bei euch am freitag nachmittag, gern auch später, aus? aber kein nightride bitte!
arend und ich sind am start!


----------



## ar->E<-nd (14. Oktober 2009)

Oui, moi!

Ich sollte wohl dabei sein, wenn ich nichts übersehen habe 
Gibt es auch diesmal den Treffpunkt, Wilschenbruch? 
Grüße,
bis Samstag!
Arend
edit: Ich war heut nicht mit den Citycylcern los, drum ist mein Rad auch noch heil und ich kann beide Tage mit ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HolgerK (15. Oktober 2009)

Hi, 
bin noch in Süddeutschland.

Das nächste mal dann.


----------



## iglg (15. Oktober 2009)

ar->E<-nd schrieb:


> edit: Ich war heut nicht mit den Citycylcern los, drum ist mein Rad auch noch heil und ich kann beide Tage mit ;-)



Es gab keinen Sturz, sondern nur eine richtig schöne, wenn auch kalte Tour.
Mal sehen, ob wir uns beim anschließenden Bier im Capitol verkühlt haben....


----------



## mucho (15. Oktober 2009)

toll keiner will mit mir fahren


----------



## ar->E<-nd (16. Oktober 2009)

Das war auch nur mit Augenzwinkern gemeint, ich hoffe, das ist grad nicht falsch angekommen, Ingo 
Nächste Woche bin ich dann auch wieder mit dabei am Mittwoch denke ich mal!
Ja, also wann und wo denn heut nachmittag, Jonni?

Grüße!

Arend


----------



## iglg (16. Oktober 2009)

ar->E<-nd schrieb:


> Das war auch nur mit Augenzwinkern gemeint, ich hoffe, das ist grad nicht falsch angekommen, Ingo




Quatsch !!  Ich bin doch kein Sensibelchen...

Außerdem hast Du ja Recht : Leider kommt es bei der etwas freeridehaften Fahrweise einiger immer mal wieder zu Stürzen, weshalb ich da gerne schon mal die Nachhut bilde.....

@Mucho, nicht weinen, es findet sich schon jemand.


----------



## ar->E<-nd (16. Oktober 2009)

ich könnte jetzt beleidigt sein, dass Jonni mich als "keiner" bezeichnet....

Als ich das letzte mal am Mittwoch zu Hause ankam, hab ich auch festgestellt dass mein Hinterrad doch ganz schön lädiert war vom übersehenen Stein auf dem ausgefahrenen Feldweg naja, nu ist alles wieder heil und es kann weitergehen 
Scheint heut und morgen allerdings etwas nasser zu werden als die letzten Wochen
Grüße!
Arend


----------



## .: nils :. (17. Oktober 2009)

moin leudde!

ich mache es kurz: ich sage wieder ab und ich sage auch für nächste woche gleich mit ab! der grund ist der gleiche vom letzten mal - meine b.a.

ich versuche euch mal damit zu trösten, dass ich am 3. nov. abgeben werde - nicht will, ich WERDE! und ich bis dahin echt schiss habe, wenn ich biken gehe, dass alles nicht zu schaffen. also verbiete ich mir grad einfach alles und bin auch kaum an der frischen luft, was meiner laune nicht förderlich ist.

wir rollen am 8. und da gibts dann auch keinen rückzieher - versprochen! schöne wochenenden bis dahin,

nils


----------



## ar->E<-nd (17. Oktober 2009)

aach Nils, wenn du 2 Stündchen erstmal raus bist arbeitet sich das doch gleich viel effektiver 
Bei mir funktioniert das wirklich so, dass ich solche 2 Stunden dann besser in Radeln investiere, werde sonst sauer auf alles und schaff nix mehr 
Aber okay, halten wir den 8. Nov. erstmal fest. 
Grüße und viel Erfolg!

Arend


----------



## HolgerK (17. Oktober 2009)

Hi Nils,
ich habe auch die Erfahrung während meiner Diplomarbeit gemacht, dass es nach dem Biken wesentlich flüssiger weitergeht. Pausen sollten schon sein.

Gut Schreib!
Holger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ar->E<-nd (28. Oktober 2009)

Hallo alle! Ist heut abend noch wer dabei um 19:00 bei den citycyclern?
Ingo, evtl du? Dann würd ich da schonmal wen kennen ;-)

Grüße!

Arend


----------



## HolgerK (28. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Arend,

nein leider nicht, solange ich tagsüber noch fahren kann, nutze ich die Möglichkeit lieber.

Grüße
Holger


----------



## iglg (28. Oktober 2009)

ar->E<-nd schrieb:


> Hallo alle! Ist heut abend noch wer dabei um 19:00 bei den citycyclern?
> Ingo, evtl du? Dann würd ich da schonmal wen kennen ;-)
> 
> Grüße!
> ...



Ich habe mit mir gekämpft, und irgendwie hat der Schweinehund gewonnen.
Ich war gerade lange mit dem Hund im Wald und habe beschlossen, dass ich das mir und meinem Bike nicht antun möchte. Ich habe diese Woche Urlaub und hoffe noch auf eine Indian-Summer-Fahrt bei Tageslicht.

Du kennst doch inzwischen den Carsten !?

Komm, raff Dich auf und sei nicht so ein Röckchen wie ich


----------



## herki (28. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Arend,

habe deine SMS erst gesehen, als es schon nach 19:00 Uhr war - sorry....
Momentan kann ich bei gar nix mitfahren, da mein Radl zerlegt ist, aber mit Absicht.
Ich habe Gabel und Dämpfer zum Service eingeschickt, da am Dämper die Aufnahme ausgeschlagen war. Jetzt ist halt beides mal im Wellness-Urlaub 

So hatte mein Schweinehündchen erst gar keine Notwendigkeit, hochzukommen 
Sobald das Bike wieder ganz ist, ich hoffe in der nächsten Woche, bin ich Mittwochs aber wieder dabei  

Viele Grüße, Jörg


----------



## ar->E<-nd (29. Oktober 2009)

ich war auch nicht mehr los, doch ein bisschen zu sehr Waschküchenwetter ;-) 
...Faul ist man ja auch irgendwie

Grüße!

Arend


----------



## ManPowerfraemke (3. November 2009)

Moin, ich hätte auch mal wieder Lust ne Runde zu drehen bin aber leider zur zeit in Bayern und mache ein Lehrgang nach dem anderen.
Aber vieleicht schaffe ich es demnächst mal Samstags.
Mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flopp i (25. November 2009)

Malzeit,
bin so vom 30.11. bis 2. oder 3.12. sowie irgendwann zwischen 18.+30.12. in Lg und Umland, werd meinen Rollator mitbringen da ich die Gegend noch von damals kenn. 
Leztes/vorleztes Jahr waren einige meiner alten wege etwas zugewuchert, oder sonstwie nich mehr so doll.
???- Hat wer von euch Tipps für ne schöne Runde durch Wald und Flur-???
- oder noch besser: evtl. sogar Zeit und Lust mir Strecke/n zu zeigen?
- äh, Wochentags? zu Zeiten wo Nichturlauber meist arbeiten müssen?

Wäre für Rückmeldungen dankbar ob als PN oder hier

Bis dennsen


----------



## Miracoolx (26. November 2009)

flopp i schrieb:


> Malzeit,
> bin so vom 30.11. bis 2. oder 3.12. sowie irgendwann zwischen 18.+30.12. in Lg und Umland, werd meinen Rollator mitbringen da ich die Gegend noch von damals kenn.
> Leztes/vorleztes Jahr waren einige meiner alten wege etwas zugewuchert, oder sonstwie nich mehr so doll.
> ???- Hat wer von euch Tipps für ne schöne Runde durch Wald und Flur-???
> ...



Da ich noch im Urlaub bin habe ich von eher ab 13:00 bis 16:00 Uhr In der Woche Zeit zum Biken.
Das ist die Zeit in dem mein kleiner im Kindergarten ist.
An den We. ist es meistens schlecht,aber bei dem Sch... Wetter bin ich mit min Jung im Salü oder auf der Eisbahn.
lg aus LG )


----------



## flopp i (26. November 2009)

Miracoolx schrieb:


> Da ich noch im Urlaub bin habe ich von eher ab 13:00 bis 16:00 Uhr In der Woche Zeit zum Biken.
> Das ist die Zeit ...



...DAS is die Zeit die mir auch passen würd! hm-Sonntach is bei mir noch nich drinn, aber wie wärs gleich mit mondach??? 
fals ich zu der Zeit nich gerad in Lg-City verweile, starte ich von Adendorf aus. Hab auch gegen  besagtes Sch-Wetter nix einzuwenden,ich weiss wo ich an nen Gartenschlauch komm. 
Wenn also , dann sach mir wann und wo, n Bischen ortskundig bin ich noch. Hab da ja nun die länste Zeit meines Lehbens verbracht. 
(die Eisbahn -was nehm die inzwischen an Eintritt? noch erschwinglich? werd meine Stiefel aber zuhause lassen)

lg nach Lg


----------



## flopp i (30. November 2009)

Hey,
Dinstag/ Morgen? -soll ja angeblich trocken bleiben
heut wird bei mir eng. Bin ab jezt nur über Handy zu erreichen, bitte rechtzeitig melden, da ich nich immer in Wald und Sport tauglicher Klamotte unterwgs bin / nich mit mir rum schlepp, wenn ich Leute besuch oder durch die Stadt lauf 

Bei rechtzeitiger Planung vlt auch Mittwoch, fahr dann erst Do. wieder heim


----------



## mucho (21. Dezember 2009)

hallo ist noch jemand hier? 
bin gerade in lüneburg. habt ihr diese woche urlaub?
soll ja wieder "wärmer" werden...
wie siehts aus?


----------



## ar->E<-nd (21. Dezember 2009)

Moinsen!
Wollte eig. noch mit dir los, die obligatorische Bratwurst zugeschlammt auf dem Weihnachtsmarkt essen, aber dann hat es so angefangen zu schneien
Bin erstmal zu Hause, komme ab 29. ca. wieder. Dann können wir nochmal sehen, so vor Silvester!
Schönes Fest an alle schonmal!
Arend


----------



## mucho (23. Dezember 2009)

ich fahre am 28. wieder zurück nach bs  hab vorgestern n kleinen snow-night-ride gemacht. war schöner pulverschnee und das rad war am ende sauberer als vor der fahrt... wann hat man den luxus sonst?!?!


----------



## herki (23. Dezember 2009)

Hi,

auch von mir mal wieder ein Lebenszeichen 

Ich wünsche allen hier ein paar schöne Feiertage !  

Nächste Woche habe ich Urlaub, da wird sicher mal gefahren!
Wenn das Wetter es hergibt, vielleicht auch in den HaBe's, mal sehen... 

CU, Jörg


----------



## mucho (23. Dezember 2009)

ich komm am 31. wieder nach lg. wollen wir dann ne tour (vllt auch habes) machen?

frohes fest


----------



## ar->E<-nd (30. Dezember 2009)

Hallo zusammen!
Also ich werde wohl auf keine Tagestour in die Harburger Berge mitkommen können, Getriebekonstruktion und Abgabe am 6. Januar sei Dank 
Aber bei allen anderen Aktionen in der Umgegend bin ich dabei 
Kannst einfach nochmal nen Tag vorher sagen, sollte der Schnee wieder weg sein;-)
Grüße!
Arend


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herki (31. Dezember 2009)

Moinsen,

wollte schnell mal eben noch einen Guten Rutsch loswerden !
Kommt alle gut in das nächste Jahr, vielleicht gibt es ja dann ein paar mehr Gelegenheiten zum gemeinsamen Touren als in 2009 

Gestern habe ich noch eine spontane Tour über die Steinhöhe und die Landwehr gemacht, und abends noch den Mittwochabend-Nightride - der Schnee ist sehr griffig und Snowbiken macht einfach nur Spaß 

Also bis nächstes Jahr, wie sieht es Samstag oder Sonntag mit einer Runde aus ? (Müssen aber nicht die Habes sein, bei dem Wetter ist das nicht notwendig....)

Viele Grüße,
Jörg


----------



## ar->E<-nd (2. Januar 2010)

Holla!
Ich hab grad noch mit einem Kumpel gesprochen und wir würden morgen so gegen halb zwei ne Runde drehen wollen. Ist da noch jemand mit von der Partie?
Bitte um Treffpunktvorschläge, sonst Wilschenbruch am Parkplatz? Oder lieber Shell-Tankstelle? Ich war noch nicht los und weiß nicht, wo die Pisten gut präpariert sind für Abfahrt 
Grüße!
Arend


----------



## herki (2. Januar 2010)

Hi,

wollte gerade posten, dass wir uns um 11:00 Uhr mit ein paar Leuten bei CityCycles verabredet haben. Das passt natürlich kaum mit eurer halb zwei-Runde....

Vielleicht klappt es beim nächsten mal 
Also - wem es um 11:00 Uhr besser passt: Treffpunkt CityCycles.

Wir waren übrigens gestern insgesamt gute 4 Stunden unterwegs - es ist einfach klasse, durch den Schee zu fahren! Aber auch anstrengend 

Präparierte Abfahrten sind eher selten, aber wofür habt ihr ein Mountainbike ? Wo ein Wille ist, kann man auch den Weg finden 

CU, Jörg


----------



## Hegi (3. Januar 2010)

Prost Neujahr Jörg! Bei uns gings auch schon in die Saison  am 1.1.10 um 6:31 Uhr war Saisonstart! Frische Schneetrails sind echt herrlich! Bis bald auf den Landwehrtrails!


----------



## herki (3. Januar 2010)

Hegi schrieb:


> Prost Neujahr Jörg! Bei uns gings auch schon in die Saison  am 1.1.10 um 6:31 Uhr war Saisonstart! Frische Schneetrails sind echt herrlich! Bis bald auf den Landwehrtrails!



Hi Hegi, 
wünsche dir und deiner Familie auch ein Gutes Neues Jahr !

Heute haben wir wieder eine Tour gemacht, die a) sehr Freeride-lastig war und b) ziemlich anstrengend 

zu a): Da sind tatsächlich ein paar ohne Angstzentrum runtergefahren, und das ging weiter so steil runter...  (weitere Fotos u.Videos im Album) Und a) war der Grund, dass Ingo und ich uns irgendwann abgesetzt haben, um noch ein paar Kilometer zu machen - es gibt einfach so Sachen, die muss man nicht unbedingt machen 


und zu b): Hier liegt teilweise soviel Schnee, dass Fahren kaum noch möglich ist 





Aber insgesamt ist das Snowbiken schon eine feine Sache - ich freue mich schon auf Mittwoch abend, da ist Nightriden im Schnee angesagt 

Viele Grüße, 
Jörg


----------



## Freerid3r (17. Januar 2010)

Hallo und guten tag liebe lüneburger...

Ich würde gerne in die freeride scene einsteigen und brauche etwas hilfe von euch.
Meine Frage: wo kann ich hier einen ordentlichen Bike - Laden finden, die mich auch gute beraten können?

Danke für die infos und vielleicht bis bald aufm trial.

MFG


----------



## --Xenon-- (24. Januar 2010)

Hallo.. 
also einen ordentlichen Bikeladen in Lüneburg ?!
hmmmm.. da gibts nicht allzu viele.
also da wären: 
-Lüneburg "Bike-park" sehr wenige / keine freeride artikel
-Lüneburg "City Cycles" hat freeride Artikel. Allerdings die meisten nur von Specialiced. (Ich persönlich mag specialiced nicht)
-Adendorf "Elba Rad" hat diverses bike zubehör. Zwischendrinn könnte mann auch ein paar freeride Artikel finden.

jaa das wars eigenentlich an bike-läden in lüneburg.
hmm..  gute beratung ?!  dann würde ich zu city cycles gehen. Das ist aber auch nicht das beste bei denen.


----------



## Freerid3r (7. Februar 2010)

Hallo.

Also, ich habe mir jetzt letztens http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=443649 
dieses fahrrad gekauft und bin jetzt fleißig am Kondition aufbauen 

Habe aufgrund persönlicher Umstände seid über einem Jahr kein Sport 
mehr gemacht und deswegen bin ich schon nach einem kleinen spirnt 
aus der Puste. aber ich arbeite dran  und sobald wieder ein bisschen 
besseres Wetter ist und nicht mehr die ganzen Wege zugeeist sind 
werde ich mich wohl auch wieder häufiger auf den Sattel schwingen.

Damit kann ich wohl zu mir selbst sagen, dass ich nun voll und ganz in 
der Bikegemeinde Lüneburg angekommen bin.

Nun aber mal zu den wirklich wichtigen Themen. Ich muss ganz ehrlich
gestehen, dass ich mich euch city cylern *noch *ungerne anschließen
würde und das auch einfach nur aus einem Grund. Ich bin im moment
einfach noch zu langsam, was eine normale strecke angeht, weil halt
einfach noch keine Kondition da ist. Aber ich würde trotzdem gerne
mal mit einem von euch so ein bisschen durchs Gelände fahren, vielleicht
einer, der nicht entnervt ist, wenn ein Neuling nicht hinterher kommt?!?

Alleine Biken ist halt nach wie vor doof, nur Biken mit einem Bremsklotz
stell ich mir auch nicht als besonders spannend vor.

LG


----------



## herki (7. Februar 2010)

Dicker Hobel - viel Spaß damit 

Momentan ist sowieso nicht viel los, ich glaube nicht, dass jetzt viele unterwegs sind bei dem Eis.
Wenn der Schneekram weg ist, kannst du ja auch mal Samstagnachmittags in Embsen vorbeigucken, vor dem ADAC-Gelände rechts rein bis zum grünen Tor. Da sind meistens auch einige Saltcityrider (...die CityCycles-Truppe). Da gibt es einiges zum Tranieren, sogar einen kleinen Downhill. Etwas mehr und Termine findest du auch unter http://www.adac-ortsclub-lueneburg.de/ ,dann unter "Mountainbike" und Fahrradtrial".

Vielleicht treffen wir uns da ja mal.

Gruß, Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## .: nils :. (8. Februar 2010)

Ich kann demnächst mit dir fahren. habe nämlich das gleiche problem! 

ich kann zwar nur am we - und *nur *am we - und fahre auch eher touren im cc bereich als freerides und downhill, aber dass du aus der puste bist, "freut" mich sehr. 

unser einer ist nämlich dank blinddarm samt 2 monatiger genesung und sportverbot, anschließender uniabschlußarbeit und darauf folgendem schnee mit asthma-diagnose auch seit ca juli nicht mehr nennenswert im sattel gewesen und daher könnte dat passen. melde dich einfach mal, dann gucken wir mal weiter!

@ alle anderen: *kleinlaut* ich bin dann auch wieder da. wünsche euch allen ein spätes frohes neues und schäme mich für die lange, lange auszeit (habe aber kräftig mitgelesen )

gruß
der nils


----------



## lg-sven (20. März 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin vor kurzem hoch nach Lüneburg gezogen. Da ja enndlich das Eis weg ist möchte ich schnell wieder fahren. Letzte Woche war ich viel mit dem Auto unterwegs und musste bei Jedem Berg wieder ans Radfahren denken - Seit dem Umzug steht das Rad nur in der Hütte 

Ich würde mich freuen hier ein paar Leute für Touren im Umland zu finden.
Bin eher ein Ausdauerfahrer ... derzeit aber ohne grosse Ausdauer  

Viele Grüße
Sven

PS: Bin gespannt wie MTB fahren so ganz ohne Berge ist


----------



## mucho (20. März 2010)

hallo ihr!
wie gehts euch?
ich hoffe ihr startet jetzt in die saison!
meine saison ist fürs erste dahin; bin neulich heftig gestürzt und musste von den sanis ausm wald geholt werden. naja die schulter ist kaputt und wird nächste woche operiert. ich hoffe, dass ich im mai locker mit rennrad fahren anfangen kann... bescheiden.

sven, wenn du schonmal ein bisschen die wälder erkunden willst kannst du dich ja schonmal auf eigene faust aufmachen. hab mal ne trainingsrunde von mir aufgezeichnet. kl runde
von kilometer 18-26 kannst du dich davon überzeugen dass man auch hier mtb fahren kann!

lg jonni


----------



## lueneburger (20. März 2010)

Moin Jungs,

ich möcht mich mal kurz vorstellen, ich bin Alex, ganze 33 Lenze alt und komme aus Vögelsen bei Lüneburg.
Bisher war ich eingefleischter ATV(Quad)-Fahrer möchte nun aber mein früheres Hobby, das Mountainbiken wieder aufleben lassen.
Ich habe bei vielen Touren rund um Lüneburg schon manches Mal gedacht, die Strecke macht mit nem Bike bestimmt auch Spaß" . Vielleicht kann ich euch ja sogar neues zeigen ? Ansonsten würde ich mich freuen hier Leute zu treffen die mir zeigen welch tolle Gemeinschaft die Biker around Lüneburg sind.
Da sich im Bereich der Räder ja einiges getan hat, könnte es sein das ich euch in naher Zukunft mit Fragen und Meinungen belästigen werde, ich hoffe ihr verzeiht mir.
Als erstes was sol ich nehmen ? Ich möchte durch Wälder über Stock und Stein, Berge hoch und wieder runter, durch Schlammpfützen und ab manchmal in ne Kieskuhle und nen Trial fahren. Das ganze bitte vollgefedert und nicht allzu schwer, ich trage so schon genug Gewicht mit mir rum.
Ist ein All-Mountain das richtige, oder gibt es bessere Rahmentypen dafür ?
Wenn einer bei Ebay etwas entdeckt, oder selber ein Rad zu verkaufen hat, dann immer her mit den Angeboten ! Bisher hatte ich meine Bikes immer von Altendorf, aber den Laden gibt`s ja schon seit hundert Jahren nicht mehr 
Achso, preislich wollte ich mit nem hochwertigen gebrauchten starten so bis 1000 Euronen


----------



## ar->E<-nd (28. März 2010)

hey ho, melde mich auch mal wieder aus dem Winterschlaf zurück ;-)
Wollte diese Woche über Ostern in die Heimat, aber lasst uns mal  nächste Woche frühen abend (so gegen sechs/sieben) eine Runde starten, jetzt da Sommerzeit ists auch erst um acht dunkel  

Grüße!
Arend


----------



## lanman75 (28. März 2010)

@ Arend

...falls du Dein Bike mit in die Heimat ( UE )nimmst, könnten wir ja über die Woche bzw. bis Ostern mal zusammen die Wierener Berge erklimmen. Ich werde auf jeden Fall in den nächsten Tagen dort mal wieder biken.

Evlt. können wir ja Sven auch mitnehmen bzw. vom Bahnhof abholen...

Grüsse
Lanman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ar->E<-nd (28. März 2010)

hey ho! das ding wandert mit nach hause. Also können wir gern mal machen! 
Ich meld mich nochmal die tage wies ausschaut! Grüße!
Arend


----------



## lg-sven (29. März 2010)

Hallo,

würd mich freuen mit euch zusammen ne runde zu drehen. Ich bin jedoch nur bis FR Abend in LG. Ihr könnt euch ja mal melden wenn ihr einen Termin gefunden habt. 

Viele Grüße
Sven


----------



## topdog1811 (5. April 2010)

halli hallo .
ich bin marco 37 jahre und komme aus munster.such auch mal etwas unterstüzung beim biken.

unteranderen auch mal paar leutefür erfahrung austausch und mal ne tour drehen. wäre toll mal leute kennen zulernen die auch spass daran haben.


lg topdog


----------



## lg-sven (5. April 2010)

Hallo Mucho,

hab heute meinen Saisonstart hinter mich gebracht und bin deine Runde nachgefahren. Das tat wirklich gut mal wieder ein wenig Dreck aufzuwirbeln 
Am schönsten waren natürlich die hügeligen Kilometer hinten im Wald. Denke da werd ich mich jetzt öfters austoben! Wo gibt es denn sonst noch hügelige Stellen hier in der Gegend?

Wie geht es denn deiner Schulter? Ich hoffe es ist alles gut gelaufen?

Viele Grüße
Sven


----------



## ar->E<-nd (5. Mai 2010)

Hallo an alle!
Weiß jemand, ob die Mittwoch abend Runde es über den Winter geschafft hat und weiterhin stattfindet ab Citycycles? 
Ich hätte wohl mal wieder Lust und Zeit, ist noch jemand dabei?
Grüße,
Arend


----------



## Freerid3r (5. Mai 2010)

Das würde mich auch interessieren.
Ich hab heute gegen 18 Uhr oder 18:20 keine ahnung jemanden mit einem silbernen Specialized Big Hit gesehen.

bei diesesn koordinaten: 53.252019,10.39344 (einfach bei google maps eingeben)
War das einer von euch der auf dem weg zu den citycylern war?!?

LG


----------



## herki (6. Mai 2010)

jepp, die Mittwoch-Abend-Runde gibt es noch - Treff um 19:00 Uhr bei CityCycles

CU, Jörg


----------



## mucho (6. Mai 2010)

bist du in winterberg?


----------



## herki (7. Mai 2010)

mucho schrieb:


> bist du in winterberg?



Hi Jonnie,

jetzt nicht mehr, aber letztes wochenende war ich da - wieso kommst du darauf 

Jörg


----------



## mucho (7. Mai 2010)

wer an wörtern spart, schreibt zweimal
ich wollte fragen ob du zum dirtmasters festival in winterberg bist. wenn ja, dann schau mal bei mongoose vorbei  
wen treffe ich von euch in willingen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iglg (7. Mai 2010)

mucho schrieb:


> wer an wörtern spart, schreibt zweimal
> ich wollte fragen ob du zum dirtmasters festival in winterberg bist. wenn ja, dann schau mal bei mongoose vorbei
> wen treffe ich von euch in willingen?



mich


Was hast Du denn mit Mongoose zu schaffen ? Nicht mehr Cannondale-Werksfahrer ?


----------



## mucho (7. Mai 2010)

ne bin eher der praktikant 
cannondale hat keine dirt- gravitybikes im programm; deshalb mongoose.
ist der gleiche konzern: http://www.cyclingsportsgroup.co.uk/about.php


----------



## herki (7. Mai 2010)

mucho schrieb:


> wen treffe ich von euch in willingen?



mich auch 
aber zu den DirtMasters in Winterberg werden wir wohl nicht fahren, wir sind im Mai schon genug unterwegs und eine Woche später sind Ingo und ich dann unterwegs zur TransGermany 

Gruß, Jörg


----------



## Maracuja10 (30. Mai 2010)

Hallo in die Runde.
Habe die letzten Wochen man den Landkreis Uelzen erkundet und einige der Strecken abgefahren die Lanman in seiner Karte beschrieben hat. Am besten fand ich bisher das Lopautal und die Wierener Berge ;-)
Jetzt hab ich mir ersmal ein neues/besseres MTB bestellt und dann kann es fleißig weitergehen.


----------



## lanman75 (30. Mai 2010)

Moin Maracuja10,

na da hast Du Dir ja einiges vorgenommen. Sag bescheid wenn es weitergeht...ich würd dann mitkommen wenn ich Zeit hab!. Wierener Berge sind sehr umfangreich. Dort gibt es Moto Trails mit kleinen Sprüngen, die man so ohne weiteres nicht findet.. Oder Uelzen Königsberg/Holdenstedt ist auch sehr zu empfehlen(obwohl durch Aufforstung stark dezimiert). Da hab ich bei bei  Youtube noch ein schöne Video dazu gefunden:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VaJJP_r_nGw"]YouTube- TrailspaÃ MTB April 2010.wmv[/nomedia]


Gruss Lanman


----------



## Maracuja10 (30. Mai 2010)

Hey. Ja, können wir gern machen. Ich muss nur ersmal noch ein wenig Kondition aufbauen, aber dann hab ich auf jeden Fall Lust 
Im Königsberg war ich heut nochmal unterwegs. Aber an manchen Stellen machts echt keinen Spaß, da hast du Recht 
Wierener Berge muss ich auch unbedingt nochmal hin. War gestern echt Klasse. Niemandem begegnet und totale Stille 

Gruß


----------



## psykonta (31. Mai 2010)

Nabend Leute!

Mittwoch Nachmittags ab 17 Uhr geht immer eine kleine Runde
Cross Country fahren ab dem Studio 21 auf'm Campus Lüneburg los!

Quasi direkt ab der Mensawiese ;-)

Hauptstrecken sind eigentlich der saugeile Landwehrtrail, Steinhöhe (nein, nicht die Freeridestrecken) und der schicke Ilmenau- Trail inklusive 10 Brücken Trail.

Sind im Schnitt meistens 2h 15Minuten unterwegs, fahren ca. 35km und versuchen gleichmäßig die Strecken zu rocken.

Frei nach dem Motto: Grundlagenausdauer und Fatburning hat noch niemandem geschadet ;-)

Wer also Bock hat, rauf auf den Sattel!

Grüße,

Hardy

P.S.: Wir fahren genau so gerne hoch wie runter! Oder runter wie hoch?


----------



## mucho (10. Juni 2010)

@ingo, jörg: wir sind stand C1. würde mich freuen, wenn ihr mal vorbei schaut. hätte gern ein bericht der trans-germany. wir haben testräder dabei; wenn ihr lust habt nehmt eure radklamotten mit. falls ich euch nicht vorm start sehe: viel erfolg. möge es besser laufen als bei mir der trengade marathon!


----------



## herki (10. Juni 2010)

mucho schrieb:


> @ingo, jörg: wir sind stand C1. würde mich freuen, wenn ihr mal vorbei schaut. hätte gern ein bericht der trans-germany. wir haben testräder dabei; wenn ihr lust habt nehmt eure radklamotten mit. falls ich euch nicht vorm start sehe: viel erfolg. möge es besser laufen als bei mir der trengade marathon!



Hi Jonni,
würde zwar gerne starten, aus verschiedenen Gründen werde ich aber doch nicht in Willingen sein.

Die TransGermany war unterm Strich klasse, aber auch durchaus anspruchsvoll. Von den nackten Zahlen her war der Asphaltanteil mit 53% zwar recht hoch, ich war aber nicht böse darüber. Denn wenn manche Anstiege dann statt Asphalt Schotter oder Trails gewesen wären - Aua  18%Steigung im Durschnitt, in der Spitze bis 22%, bei 5 km Anstieg tun schon weh in den Beinen  Mein persönliches Problem war noch, dass mein kleines Kettenblatt an den ersten beiden Tagen nicht nutzbar war - also musste ich das alles auf dem mittleren hochpumpen - doppelt Aua  Dann haben die Jungs von Shimano das alles wieder hübsch gemacht und die Karre lief wieder wie geschmiert 

Die ersten beiden Tage waren wettertechnisch sehr nass und kalt, Montag hatte es noch bis auf 1.200 Meter geschneit und wir sind immerhin bis auf 1.600 Meter hochgefahren - es lag dann zwar kein Schnee mehr, aber es war schon a****kalt. Wir sind quasi einmal um die Zugspitze gefahren, gesehen habe ich aber nix von ihr, da alles in den Wolken verschwunden war. Es gab also Wasser von oben und von unten, da viele Wege überschwemmt bis geflutet, aufgeweicht und teilweise nicht mehr fahrbar waren. An manchen Stellen sind wir bis über die Knöchel im Matsch versunken.

Ab der dritten Etappe schien die Sonne dann vom allerfeinsten, tolle Aussichten und der Zieleinlauf in Bregenz am Bodensee war schon überwältigend....

Die Organisation war aus meiner Sicht klasse, es gibt immer Meckerpötte, aber auf die muss man nicht hören. Abends haben wir uns zwei mal 'ne Beinmassage gegönnt, das hat wirklich fit gemacht für den nächsten Tag.

Ich könnte mir durchaus vorstellen im nächsten Jahr Wiederholungstäter zu werden - vielleicht schaffen wir ja ein Lüneburger Team ?! (....min. 4 Leute....)

Gruß, Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iglg (10. Juni 2010)

mucho schrieb:


> @ingo, jörg: wir sind stand C1. würde mich freuen, wenn ihr mal vorbei schaut. hätte gern ein bericht der trans-germany. wir haben testräder dabei; wenn ihr lust habt nehmt eure radklamotten mit. falls ich euch nicht vorm start sehe: viel erfolg. möge es besser laufen als bei mir der trengade marathon!



Prima, dann sehen wir uns da. Stell schon mal das Besucherbier kalt.

Ich werde dann im TransGermany-Finisher-Shirt MTB-Latein von der TG verbreiten

Leihst Du mir für den Marathon ein schnelles Testbike ????

Bis morgen 

Ingo

@jörg.

Schade, dass Ihr nicht kommst. Dann muss ich meine 11. Teilnahme ohne Unterbrechnung halt allein erleben. Aber meine Family ist ja dabei, das wird bestimmt auch nett.


----------



## mucho (1. Juli 2010)

Hallo,
habt ihr Lust am Fr Abend eine Runde Biken zu gehen? Müssten eigentlich mal wieder zusammen fahren.
Wie siehts aus bei euch?
Gruß
Jonni


----------



## MatzeLG (1. Juli 2010)

nabend bin neu hier und such auch wen zum fahren 
kurz zu mir  bin 26 leider arbeitsuchend also viel zeit zum radeln ^^ 
hab ein stevens f5 uralt merkt man auch leider (geschenkt)
zur schwierigkeit der strecke(n)? kein plan sag ich mal das es mich öfter zum fuchsweg getrieben hat 
aso  zur ausdauer nun ja dat weiss ich nich denke aber 21 km bekomm ich problemlos hin wenns bike hält ^^
hm wenn ihr noch fragen haben solltet fragt mich 

m f greetz Matze


----------



## mucho (1. Juli 2010)

hab dieses wochenende leider doch nur ein rennrad zur verfügung. da kann ich aber, denke ich, keinen von euch mit locken


----------



## iglg (1. Juli 2010)

Bin gerade in der Toscana- sehr schön, aber sehr heiß. Biken ist auch schwierig, weil Rundkurse nur über Asphalt möglich.

Wegen der Hitze geht es morgen Richtung Zillertal. Da geht bestimmt mehr mit Biken.

Bis in 10 Tagen.

Viele Grüße aus dem 34 Grad heißen Italien.....

Ingo


----------



## Sn00by (1. Juli 2010)

34 Grad, lächerlich, wir bekommen Samstag 35


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MatzeLG (2. Juli 2010)

mucho schrieb:


> hab dieses wochenende leider doch nur ein rennrad zur verfügung. da kann ich aber, denke ich, keinen von euch mit locken




kommt drauf an welche strecke du fährst mit welchergeschwindigkeit ^^ gruß matze


----------



## MatzeLG (3. Juli 2010)

nabend weiss jemand ob bikepark in lüneburg shimano lx fc m570 kettenblätter mit 32 zähnen rum hängen hat und was die so kosten ??

ich wollt hier keinen vergraueln ihr müsst mich nich mit nehmen fahr auch alleine weiter


----------



## Freerid3r (8. Juli 2010)

hey matze,
sei doch nicht mucksch...

die meisten von uns arbeiten halt und brauchen ein wenig länger zum antworten.

ich bin leider die nächsten 3 monate nicht mehr im land aber sonst wäre ich ne runde mi dir gefahren.

einen guten ritt euch allen

LG aus LG


Free ur Mind


----------



## MatzeLG (23. Juli 2010)

ohne worte


----------



## iglg (23. Juli 2010)

psykonta schrieb:


> Nabend Leute!
> 
> Mittwoch Nachmittags ab 17 Uhr geht immer eine kleine Runde
> Cross Country fahren ab dem Studio 21 auf'm Campus Lüneburg los!
> ...



Das klingt alles super, aber 17.00 ist leider unmöglich ! Bin berufstätig !

Schade....


----------



## MatzeLG (23. Juli 2010)

dito


----------



## maeff88 (10. August 2010)

Guten Tag Nordlicher, 

ich bin ganz neu hier im Forum, sowie in LG ich suche Leute die gerne mit dem Bike in den Wäldern in der Umgebung unterwegs sind und vielleicht schon den ein oder anderen Trail kennen.


----------



## dgad3 (18. August 2010)

Erstmal moinmoin,

bin ebenfalls neu in diesem Forum und suche ebenfalls Leute, die am besten vormittags (!) biken gehen können. (Dauerhaft Spätschicht). 
Zu Mir:
Bin 21 und seit ca. 1 Jahr in LG und Umgebung (meist südsüdwestlich von Kaltenmoor im Wald oder ams ESK entlang) unterwegs.
Mein Bike: Bulls Sharptail 1
Meine Kondition: 50 km max. und dann auch eher gemütliches Tempo (20) bei asphaltierten Wegen. Ansonsten so 20 km.
Hoffe, dass sich jmd. findet für Touren so um 0800 rum. (Von mir aus täglich, brauch aber jmd, der das dann mit mir durchzieht...)

FG d.


----------



## herki (18. August 2010)

Na, dann erstmal ein fröhliches Moin und herzlich Willkommen allen Forums-Neulingen !

Es ist in diesem und eigentlich auch im letzten Jahr schon hier einigermaßen ruhig geworden mit gemeinsamen Ausfahrten rund um Lüneburg, wenn was passiert, dann mehr durch direkte Absprache untereinander und nicht unbedingt über das Forum.
Was aber nicht heißt, dass hier kein MTB mehr gefahren wird 

Es gibt zum Beispiel eine regelmäßig stattfindende Tour jeden Mittwoch abend, Treff ist um 19:00 Uhr vor CityCycles in der Roten Straße neben McDonald (....heute bin ich z.B. auch dabei, es sei denn es gibt wieder Dauerregen....). Gefahren werden meist so 30-45 km, abhängig von Wetter, Lust, Laune und Guide. Das Tempo ist meist schon zügig (20/21er Schnitt), es wird aber keiner allein gelassen und regelmäßig auf Nachzügler gewartet. In der Regel setzen wir uns hinterher noch auf ein Bierchen in einer Kneipe zusammen.
Das geballte Wissen aller Mitfahrer umfasst sicherlich jeden möglichen fahrbaren Trail in und um Lüneburg 
In wenigen Wochen ist sicherlich wieder eine angemessene Beleuchtung notwendig, Helm ist sowieso Pflicht! MTB bei Nacht ist übrigens 'ne Klasse Angelegenheit und macht riesigen Spaß! 

An den nächsten Wochenenden bin ich schon ziemlich verplant, wenn ich mal  hier 'ne Tour mache, werde ich es posten. Vielleicht ergibt sich ja mal was....

Falls jemand mehr am Gravity-Biken (Downhill, Dirt, Freride...) interessiert ist: Regelmäßig Samstag nachmittag im Off-Road-Gelände am Fahrsicherheitszentrum oder Sonntags auf der Freeride-Strecke auf der Steinhöhe ist auch was los! Aber da bitte nicht alleine fahren, weil 1. ist das schon anspruchsvoller und 2. ist das Vereinsgelände, vor Nutzung muss ein Haftungsausschluß unterschrieben werden. Wenn jemand mehr Infos möchte, kann er mich gerne anrufen, Tel-Nr. gibt's bei Bedarf per PM.


@dgad3: 0800 ist sicherlich 'ne schöne Zeit, aber für mich Normalo-Angestellten nicht machbar....

Also, vielleicht bis demnächst mal,
Jörg


----------



## .: nils :. (18. August 2010)

moin moin

dgad3 und maeff88 - wir könnten mal zusammen los. da ich aktuell auf jobsuche bin, passt mir acht uhr (oder sagen wir mal bis halb zehn abfahrt) ganz gut. ich kann zwar nicht sagen, wie lange ich noch lüneburger bleibe, aber so lange können wir zusammen los. dann habe auch ich mal wieder nen antrieb 

wenn ich von rad am ring zurück bin sage ich mal bescheid und dann kann es losgehen.

bis dahin viele grüße

der nils


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## topdog1811 (18. August 2010)

@herki.

hallo du da. da mir kaum jemand ne antwort auf die frage geben kann ,mache ich das einfach mal hier und so

ich brache ein erfahrungsbericht von nen ghost. ich will mir ende des jahres ein asx4900 holen. und bevor ich ne böse überraschung erlebe wollte ich einfach mal fragen ob sich das lohnt


----------



## herki (18. August 2010)

hi topdog,

die frage ob sich das lohnt setzt immer voraus, dass du weißt was du fahren willst 

ich wusste bis eben gar nicht, dass das asx den rahmen des alten amr verwendet!? aber ich hab mir gerade mal ein paar bilder angeguckt und die geometrie verglichen, das sieht ja echt verdächtig ähnlich aus - ich finde den "alten" amr-rahmen immer noch gefälliger als den neuen, der stehende dämpfer macht das irgendwie klobig....

ich bin mit meinem ghost amr 9000 auf jeden fall bestens zufrieden, wenn ich jetzt aber doch in bereiche komme, die ich dem bike nicht mehr zumuten will...
das bike hat mich auf marathons, einer alpenüberquerung, vielen vielen touren, auch mal auf 'ner freeride-strecke, der Trans-Germany etc. immer treu begleitet. probleme hatte ich keine besonderen, ein platter kann bei jedem bike passieren. letzten winter habe ich mal alle lager getauscht und den dämpfer und die gabel zum service geschickt, das ansprechverhalten hinten hat sich nach dem lagertausch deutlich verbessert, aber nach ein paar tausend kilometern ist das wohl normaler verschleiß. diverse antriebssätze und bremsbeläge dto. den ärger, den ich vielleicht mal hatte, muss ich mir selbst durch vielleicht mal luschige wartung selbst zuschreiben (schraube alles selber).
sicher gibt es leichtere touren-fullys, aber da ich nicht auf spitzenzeiten aus bin, ist das nicht wirklich entscheidend. der solide rahmen und die geometrie lassen es zu, dass man auch mal im downhill die bremsen länger offen lässt, die federung schluckt auch so einiges weg. bergauf kommt man auch sehr weit, durch die kettenstreben-geometrie (wächst mit der rahmengröße) fängt das rad spät an zu steigen.

in letzter zeit habe ich aber mehr spaß am freeriden und ein bisschen downhill gefunden, das würde dem lieben ghost aber nicht sehr lange gut tun. deshalb werde ich wohl in nächster zeit meinen fuhrpark um einen freerider erweitern. die laufräder, dämpfer und gabel des ghost kommen da an die schmerzgrenzen, und ich will es als tourenrad auf jeden fall weiterfahren.

also wenn du hauptsächlich touren etc. fahren willst, kommst du mit dem asx sicher gut klar. es ist auch so robust, dass es mal kleine drops und sprünge und so wegsteckt, darüber hinaus wäre aber was solideres haltbarer. ein vorbau ist mir am ghost schon mal angebrochen, zum glück hab ich es früh genug und nicht erst bergab gemerkt 

also viel spaß mit dem asx - aus meiner sicht 'ne gute wahl! mach auf jeden fall vor dem kauf mit dem rad 'ne ausgiebige probefahrt und vergleichsweise auch noch mit anderen bikes, wichtig ist das wohlfühlen auf dem rad! was mir passt und gefällt, muss noch lange nicht für dich persönlich richtig sein !

cu, jörg




topdog1811 schrieb:


> @herki.
> 
> hallo du da. da mir kaum jemand ne antwort auf die frage geben kann ,mache ich das einfach mal hier und so
> 
> ich brache ein erfahrungsbericht von nen ghost. ich will mir ende des jahres ein asx4900 holen. und bevor ich ne böse überraschung erlebe wollte ich einfach mal fragen ob sich das lohnt


----------



## iglg (18. August 2010)

herki schrieb:


> ..... in letzter zeit habe ich aber mehr spaß am freeriden und ein bisschen downhill gefunden, ....




... "mehr" Spaß ?  - oder "auch" Spaß ? 

Ich hoffe, Du bleibst auch ein Tour-Biker...????

Wie sieht es denn am WE aus?  Ich habe noch nicht nach dem Wetter geschaut, aber eine mittlere Lüneburg-Tour wäre doch ganz nett ?

(Seit der TG schreckt mich Wetter irgendwie nicht mehr so. Bin am Sonntag spontan im Harz zu einem Fahrtechnik-Workshop gefahren. 8 h Regen und ich hatte KEINE schlechte Laune, nicht schlecht für einen Schön-Wetter-Biker, oder ? )

lg Ingo


----------



## topdog1811 (19. August 2010)

@ herki,
herzlichen dank, das ja mal recht ausführlich.klasse.

natürlich weiss ich das mein fahrstil und meine körpergeometrie anders ist und somit das bike sich mir anpassen muss,hihi.

ich denke cc und touren sowie etwas marathon sind wohl die richtige beschreibung für meine art des fahrens.du sagtes es wäre klasse eine probefahrt zu machen, stellt sich mir die frage WO ist der nächste händler.


Ich wollte es mir zuschicken lassen ,weil soweit ich gesehn habe gibt es hier in der umgebung kein Ghost dealer . ich komme aus Munster also wäre fürn typ immer offen.

mfg Top dog


----------



## herki (19. August 2010)

iglg schrieb:


> ... "mehr" Spaß ?  - oder "auch" Spaß ?
> 
> Ich hoffe, Du bleibst auch ein Tour-Biker...????
> 
> ...




ok, *auch* Spaß.... aber warum machst DU einen Fahrtechnik-Kurs ?Alles, was man als Tourenbiker braucht, kannst du doch im Schlaf  ....oder willst du auch mal "Höhenluft" schnuppern und ein bisschen rumhüpfen ?

Am Wochenende können wir grundsätzlich gerne 'ne Runde drehen, wobei ich eigentlich nur den Samstag bis ca. 16:30 Uhr wirklich planen könnte. Samstag abend sind auf einem doppelten runden Geburtstag eingeladen, das könnte etwas heftiger werden, so dass ich für Sonntag erstmal einen Ruhetag plane 

@topdog:
Ich habe das Ghost AMR damals bei einem Händler in Reppenstedt (hier bei Lüneburg) probefahren können. Leider war der preislich sehr unflexibel und wollte selbst für das Vorführrad den Listenpreis haben, das fand ich nicht so gut.
Ich hab mein Rad dann bei http://www.s-tec-sports.de/ zusammenbauen lassen, die holen sich das Rahmenset von Ghost und bauen den Rest nach Kundenwunsch auf. Da ich beruflich ab und zu in der Gegend unterwegs bin, konnte ich das mit denen vor Ort besprechen und hab mir das Rad zwei Wochen später abgeholt. Durch den individuellen Aufbau hatte ich die komponenten, die ich wollte, und ein paar Hunderter gespart. Ansonsten guck auf der Ghost-Homepage, die haben ein Händlerverzeichnis.

Bis denne, muss jetzt mal arbeiten 
Jörg


----------



## iglg (19. August 2010)

herki schrieb:


> ok, *auch* Spaß.... aber warum machst DU einen Fahrtechnik-Kurs ?Alles, was man als Tourenbiker braucht, kannst du doch im Schlaf  ....oder willst du auch mal "Höhenluft" schnuppern und ein bisschen rumhüpfen ?



Nö, kein Hüpfen. Ich will ja auch die nächsten 10 Bikejahre möglichst verletzungsfrei bleiben.

Ich will bei Touren und Marathons einfach weniger Absteigen müssen.

Ein paar ganz gute Tipps gab es noch und die ganze Veranstaltung (trail-tech) war eine gute Mischung aus Training und Tour.

VG
Ingo


----------



## dgad3 (19. August 2010)

So. Bin heut morgen seit langem mal wieder ne kleine Tour gefahren und musste feststellen, dass meine Kondition doch ganz schön im Keller ist. Hat jemand Tipps, wie ich die am besten wiederherstelle? Und was tragt ihr so für Fahrradsachen? Hab überlegt, mir mal vernünftige, aber nicht zu teure Fahrradsachen zuzulegen...bin halt noch ein blutiger Amateur, der aber fleissig sein kann, wenn er will...^^achso: kennt dann vll noch einer gute Strecken rund um Lüneburg (max Entfernung zum Bahnhof LG: ca. 10 km)?

p.s.: Fragen über Fragen und trotzdem hab ich noch mehr, hier erst mal eine zu meinem Bike: Ich hab mir von Bikepark LG das Bulls Sharptail 1 (http://www.bulls.de/modelle/cross-country/sharptail/sharptail-1.html) geholt und wollte von euch vll wissen, was man damit machen könnte und was eben nicht und ob es ratsam ist, sich vll dann doch mal ein neues zusammenzusparen.


----------



## mucho (19. August 2010)

bist du verrückt, was ist denn hier auf einmal los. komme am sonntag aus göttingen wieder. dann muss ich mal mit euch endlich wieder eine runde drehen. entweder noch am sonntag abend oder unter der woche. ich war gestern im absoluten regenguss mit arend unterwegs.
nächstes wochenende ist in schierke marathon. ich werde wohl dabei sein, wer noch?


----------



## .: nils :. (19. August 2010)

tipp an dich, dgad3: 
günstige bikekleidung, die (angeblich) auch einiges taugt, gibt´s bei bobshop.de. schau dort mal nach der "bobteam" kollektion. die ist schweinegünstig und eigentlich ganz hübsch.

und noch was in eigener sache: dass du gerade nicht fit bist, tut mir natürlich leid für dich, kommt mir und meiner trainingsleistung in 2010 aber sehr entgegen. von daher mach dir da mal nichts draus - wir kriegen uns schon wieder fit, wenn wir nur regelmäßig losziehen  und da könntest *du* _mein_ antrieb werden 

wenn ich dienstag zurück vom ring bin, lass uns mittwoch fahren. ich halte mal 10 uhr in meinem kalender fest, treffpunkt hauptbahnhof, "kiss and ride" zone. wenn es dir nicht passt, hast du seit kurzem meine handy nummer als pn - einfach anrufen und wir machen was neues aus. ansonsten bis mittwoch.

schöne grüße

der nils 

p.s.: kaum schreibe ich mal wieder hier rein, schon geht hier voll der punk ab?! war ich das etwa?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dgad3 (20. August 2010)

Mittwoch klingt gut, 10 Uhr sieht auch gut aus, kann dann aber lediglich max 4 Stunden, wird aber wohl hinhaun. Also: Bis dann

p.s.: Werd der mit dem Fahrrad sein, wo Bulls draufsteht und nen Helm trägt^^


----------



## .: nils :. (24. August 2010)

muss leider absagen - tausend mal sorry. mein bike bleibt erstmal ne woche bei meinen eltern in nrw stehen und ohne bike lässt es sich schwer fahren. wir können aber gern nen neuen termin machen - ab dem 8.9. habe ich wieder zeit und nen bike in lüneburg 

tut mir leid, dass es so kurzfristig kommt, aber es hat sich ebenso kurzfristig gerade erst ergeben.

gruß

der nils


----------



## dgad3 (25. August 2010)

puh...Ist ok, fahr ich halt eben alleine...phh^^ 
Bin eben gerade erst aufgewacht, bin also noch nicht so richtig wach...8.9? Wieder 10? oder früher? Naja, bis denn.

MfG
D.


----------



## flopp i (28. September 2010)

N'Abend,
Werd morgen (gegen abend) mal wieder  über Lg herfallen -
jemand zufällig bis Samstag irgendwann mal Zeit+Laune mit mir ne Runde zu drehen? Gern auch tagsüber, auch bei Regen.
Wär schön wenn das diesmal klappt, wenn nich -ich hab noch genug Taschentücher von meiner Erkältung über
Dann lass ich eben wieder alleine die (Salz-) Sau raus

bis irgendwann


----------



## .: nils :. (29. September 2010)

moin leute!

sag mal, dgad3, wie sieht´s bei aus? ist deine kiste wieder fahrtüchtig???

würde gern mal wieder nicht allein losfahren. lass doch mal von dir hören.

gute nacht

der nils


----------



## dgad3 (29. September 2010)

Bike is wieder fahrtüchtig, nur Vorderrad macht noch komische Geräusche und Rad steht ein bisschen schief, macht aber nix... also: wenn du Zeit und in Lg bist, können wir ja mal ne Runde drehen.
also bis denn
dietmar
ps: hab dir in 'ne pn hinterlassen
ps²: @flopp i: heut abend muss ich arbeiten, kan daher nicht, was meinst du mit "bis samstag"? heißt das, dass du jmd am samstag zum fahren mitnehmen würdest? ich wäre da für eine vormittags tour zu haben, freundin schläft gern lang...^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flopp i (29. September 2010)

Moin
-bis Samstag soll heißen, Samstag nachmittag (abend) werd ich warscheinlich wieder zurück.
Falls du nich zu früh los willst, nehm ich dein Angebot gerne an (schlafe aber auch gern länger).
Hast du ne nette Runde auf lager? War früher oft auf der anderen Kanalseite unterwegs, hatte bei meinem lezten Besuch aber das Gefühl seit langem wieder der erste da gewest zu sein.
Hab gelesen richtung Süd, die Ilmenau hoch wärs toll.
Bin da zwar fast überall schon mal gewesen, is aber lange her, ich schätze das eher du mich mitnehmen must!
Ab/bis wann hast du Samstag Zeit? (nur so für meine grobe Planung)

Gruß von der Weser an den ES-Kanal


----------



## MatzeLG (29. September 2010)

mahlzeit 
wir (ein paar leutz aus der interessen gemeinschaft lüneburger heide) wollen am sonntag zum bombenkrater falls euch das zusagt und der lanman75 wollt samstag glaub ich in die HaBe´s mit noch wem da hab ich aber keine uhrzeit könnt ihn denk ich aber mal anschreiben 
(sonntag wäre 12 uhr treffen vor ort )

mfg Matze


----------



## .: nils :. (30. September 2010)

Moin Dietmar!

Bisher sieht Montag morgen gut aus. So gegen zehn Uhr könnten wir los. Ich melde mich Sonntag, um konkreter zu werden, kannst ja mal gucken, ob es dir passt.

Bis dahin

Nils


----------



## dgad3 (30. September 2010)

@flopp i: tja samstag wird wohl nix, meine oma hat geburtstag...

@nils: montag gegen zehn ist gut.


----------



## flopp i (30. September 2010)

Macht nix, hab ich schon irgendwie mit gerechnet.


----------



## .: nils :. (5. Oktober 2010)

na, das war wohl nix, dietmar?!

ich war um 10 da, du aber leider nicht, so dass ich allein fahren musste. war dann wohl doch zu kurzfristig...
schade, denn jetzt bin ich erstmal ne woche wieder weg - messe in düsseldorf. wir können ja mal sehen, ob wir es danach mal packen.

bis dahin ne gute zeit!

der nils


----------



## .: nils :. (10. Dezember 2010)

sind hier alle schon im winterschlaf?


----------



## topdog1811 (10. Dezember 2010)

na winterschlaf ist ja gut!!!!! gucke mal im lüneburger Tread nach alles voll, musst nur schreien lanman macht schon ein klar


----------



## iglg (10. Dezember 2010)

Wieso Winterschlaf ? Dieser Thread schläft doch schon das ganze Jahr mehr oder weniger.


----------



## topdog1811 (10. Dezember 2010)

na wenn du der meinung bist kannst ja zusammen mit nils biken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## .: nils :. (14. Dezember 2010)

auch wieder wahr - aber schade ist es trotzdem.
fährt keiner mehr? fahren alle allein? oder sind nun alle bei den jungs am mittwoch untergekommen?

@ lanman: was - außer diesem hier - ist der lüneburger thread?


----------



## MatzeLG (14. Dezember 2010)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/group.php?groupid=562


----------



## topdog1811 (14. Dezember 2010)

also wennjemand intresse hat am freitag nachmittag würde ich gern ne tour mit meinen neuen bike tun in munster ( Oertzetal) . aber natürlich nur wenn das wetter mitspielt sonne und etwas trocken sollte schon sein


----------



## CON7th (23. Januar 2011)

Moin moin zusammen....Simon ist der Name und ich würde auch gerne die eine oder andere Tour mitmachen. Bin gerade dabei mir mein Bike wieder Fitt zu machen nachdem es vor 2 Jahren geklaut wurde und ich es letzten Monat wieder bekommen habe (krasse Sache eigentlich nach 2 Jahren - schoenes Weihnachtsgeschenk ^^) und suche daher Leute. Nun würde ich von mir nicht sagen das ich der Tourenfreak bin....meisst schnapp ich mir einfach mein Bike und fahr solange gerade aus bis ich keine Lust mehr hab. Ich denke das ich auch nach 2 Jahren pause nicht wirklich Fit auf dem Bike bin und ich mich erst mal wieder zurecht finden muss....sind dann doch 10 Kg dazu gekommen  Naja wie auch immer....ich bin mehr der Crosscountry/Dirt/DH fahrer und lange stecken is mit 170mm nich...macht ihr sowas auch? 

Erst mal alles liebe....evtl. komm ich mal aufn Ritt mit...so long

der Simon


----------



## lanman75 (24. Januar 2011)

Moin,

schau mal unter:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/group.php?groupid=562

Kannst der Gruppe Lüneburger Heide beitreten

Grüsse
Lanman


----------



## Frank24 (25. Januar 2011)

Hallo, bin auch einigermassen neu in LG und möchte mit MTB beginnen. Konditionell noch nicht so toll drauf... arbeite aber dran. Da ich nicht so ein toller Techniker bin, benötige ich die Unterstützung eines Händlers. Tendiere momentan zu Specialized Stumpi (Elite). Kann mir da jemand Tipps geben? Auch suche ich grds. Kontakt u. Anschluss hier zu netten Leuten. Über Rückinfo würd ich mich freuen.


----------



## Maracuja10 (25. Januar 2011)

Hi Frank,

Wie Lanman schon im vorherigen Beitrag geschrieben hat.
Melde dich am Besten in der Interessengemeinschaft Lüneburger Heide an. Dort findest du viele gleichgesinnte aus Lüneburg und Umgebung 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/group.php?groupid=562

Gruß


----------



## CON7th (27. Januar 2011)

@ Frank24

Moin  der Simon hier...wenn du fragen hast helf ich dir gerne....bin jetzt auch nich so der übercrack aber plan hab ich auf jeden fall...ergo wenn was is einfach melden  Ps...bin auch gerade der interessengemeinschaft LG beigetreten...mal sehen wie die da so drauf sind...also evtl. bis die tage


----------



## MatzeLG (27. Januar 2011)

locker sind wa druff


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wernersen (3. Februar 2011)

Frank24 schrieb:


> Hallo, bin auch einigermassen neu in LG und möchte mit MTB beginnen. Konditionell noch nicht so toll drauf... arbeite aber dran. Da ich nicht so ein toller Techniker bin, benötige ich die Unterstützung eines Händlers. Tendiere momentan zu Specialized Stumpi (Elite). Kann mir da jemand Tipps geben? Auch suche ich grds. Kontakt u. Anschluss hier zu netten Leuten. Über Rückinfo würd ich mich freuen.



Moin,
in Lüneburg und Umgebung kann sich jeder gerne an die Mountainbikeabteilung des Ortsclub Lüneburg e.V. im ADAC wenden.

Infos gibt es auch unter Saltcityrider. 

Gruss
Werner


----------



## Miracoolx (19. März 2011)

â..â âââ â.....â....âââ 
âââ âââ â.....â....â..â 
â..â â..â âââ âââ.âââ *,*


----------



## Trini (29. März 2011)

Moin!Moin!

Ich bin derzeit für ne Weile in Munster, eventuell sogar bis August. Kenne mich hier gar nicht aus und weiß auch gar nich ob man hier überhaupt schön biken kann. Daher suche ich Hilfe  Habe vorletztes Jahr in Aachen mit dem Biken angefangen und würde es gerne weiter führen. Bin in Aachen viel Crossountry und teilweise auch bisschen Downhill gefahren.

GLG Trini


----------



## lanman75 (3. April 2011)

Moin Trini,

dann melde Dich mal in der IG Lüneburger Heide an:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/group.php?groupid=562

Wir haben so 2-3 Biker aus Munster dabei

Und eine Karte mit MTB Spots in der Nähe findest Du dort auch....


----------



## mucho (4. April 2011)

Auch an dieser Stelle nochmals der Hinweis auf den Bikeday. Ich werde bei den Touren als Guide dabei sein. Fände es schön mal ein paar von euch wieder zu sehen!


----------



## herki (5. April 2011)

mucho schrieb:


> Fände es schön mal ein paar von euch wieder zu sehen!



...werden wir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flopp i (6. April 2011)

Wie schon mal angedroht werd ich Warscheinlich auch endlich mal wieder nach Lg komm. 
Hab hier auch schon Werbung dafür gemacht, denke aber von denen kommt keiner mit. 
-Rabe is auf alle Fälle schon anders beschäftigt.
Bis denn...


----------



## iglg (25. April 2011)

Der Deutsche Alpenverein versucht in seiner Lüneburger Sektion gerade eine Mountainbike-Gruppe aufzubauen.
Ziel ist es, Biker mit Spaß an Landschaft, Natur und MTB-Touren zusammen zu bringen.
Auch wenn uns in Norddeutschland ja die  klassischen "Jausenstationen" fehlen, gehört zu einer ausgiebigen Tour auch die Einkehr- und die soll auf unseren Touren auch nicht fehlen.

Seit Anfang April will man sich Samstags um 14.00 treffen, um zunächst die nähere Umgebung auf dem Bike zu erkunden.

Neben den wöchentlichen Ausfahrten soll es auch mal in die klassischen Bike-Reviere gehen und auch Mehrtagestouren sind angedacht.

Das Motto des Angebots ist eher "länger langsam", als "schnell und spektakulär".

Wer also Spaß an schönen MTB-Touren hat, ist herzlich eingeladen.

Kontaktdaten finden sich auf der Homepage der DAV-Sektion Lüneburg

http://www.dav-lueneburg.de/gruppen.html

Wäre doch schön, wenn wir in Lüneburg und Umgebung eine Gruppe von Tourenbikern zusammenbringen könnten ?

Vielleicht kriegen wir ja auf Sicht eine Gruppe zusammen, mit der wir irgendwann mal über Harz oder Alpen fahren ????


Viele Grüße

Ingo


----------



## Lexa (27. April 2011)

*Hallo Ingo, hallo Jörg *
und der Rest der sich hier ab und zu mal versammelt sei auch gegrüßt
Nach langer Abstinenz und etlichen Kilos mehr auf den Speichen würde ich mich freuen mal wieder eine Runde mitfahren zu dürfen.
Ich werde mich in den Deutsche Alpenverein einhacken. Vielleicht trifft man sich dort ja mal.
Gruß
Axel


----------



## iglg (27. April 2011)

Diesen Samstag starten wir vom Blümchensaal 1b (Büro DAV) Richtung Bienenbüttel, die klassischen Trails an der Ilmenau entlang.

Start 14.00

Am 7.5. fällt die Tour aus.

Bis dann


----------



## dgad3 (28. April 2011)

Moin,
am Samstag fahrt ihr wieder? Wäre gerne mal dabei, wüsste aber gern, welches Tempo so ungefähr gefahren wird, wieviel dabei sind und ob ich mit meim ollen Hardtail überhaupt mitgenommen werde...


----------



## iglg (28. April 2011)

1. Tempo : Beim letzten Mal sind wir 35 km in ca. 2 1/2 h mit Pause für Bier in Scharnebeck gefahren. Außerdem bestimmt der Langsamste das Tempo. So soll das eigentlich sein.

2. Bike : Ich glaube, das Bike ist unwichtig, es kommt immer drauf an, wer drauf sitzt..... Ich glaube nicht, dass wir eine Style-Polizei dabei haben.....


----------



## iglg (5. Mai 2011)

Samstag 7.5. 14.00 findet statt.

Wenn auch ohne direkte Beteiligung des DAV

Es fahren :

Ingo
Carsten
Dietmar

So ist der Plan :

Strecke : 40 bis 50 km
Zitat Carsten :"gerne mehr Trails und weniger Strecke"
Tempo : für ALLE machbar.
Einkehr

Bis Samstag


----------



## mucho (5. Mai 2011)

Hmm... Samstag muss ich aufm Hof zu Hause arbeiten. Mal schauen, ob ich das irgendwie umorganisiert bekomme. 
Wenn ansonsten jemand während des Wochenendes Lust auf eine schnelle Runde hat, kann er sich gern melden.

Grüße


----------



## iglg (5. Mai 2011)

Bei mir geht nur Samstag. Sonntag ist Familienfeier....

Vielleicht bis Samstag ?


----------



## mucho (5. Mai 2011)

wann kommt ihr dann ungefähr durch deutsch evern?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iglg (5. Mai 2011)

Wenn sich die Teilnehmer für meine Runde entscheiden, kommen wir an DE vorbei und wären dann wohl gegen 14.20 in Deiner Gegend, weil wir Richtung Ilmenautrail führen.

Wenn Du fest planst zu kommen, würden wir so fahren. Allerdings fahren wir bestimmt keine SCHNELLE Runde im Sinne von schnellem Tempo.

Wir würden LG-Ilmenautrail-Bienenbüttel usw nehmen und auf etwa 45 km kommen. Durchschnitt bei Trails ist ja nicht so hoch....

Bis später

Ingo


----------



## mucho (12. Mai 2011)

Hab's letztes Wochenende leider nicht geschafft.
Wollte euch auf die RTF in Lüneburg an diesem Wochenende hinweisen. Vllt sieht man sich...


----------



## mucho (6. Oktober 2011)

Hallo! 
Bin ab dem 12.10 in Lüneburg. Fahrt ihr im Moment? Lohnt es sich Bike und Lampe mitzunehmen. Hätte Bock auf die Dienstagsrunde die wir früher mal gefahren sind.
VG


----------



## ar->E<-nd (6. Oktober 2011)

Moinsen!
Wie lange bist du denn da? Weil ich in der Woche noch zu Hause bin aber ab dem Wochenende dann (15/16.) wieder in LG.
Lampe lohnt sich immer, ist ja um sieben schon dunkel 

Grüße!
Arend


----------



## mucho (6. Oktober 2011)

Bis zum 23.10...


----------



## ar->E<-nd (6. Oktober 2011)

...läuft, irgendwann die Woche bin ich dabei! Dienstag oder Mittwoch!
Grüße!
Arend


----------



## mucho (3. März 2012)

Guckt hier noch jemand rein?
Habt ihr Lust nächste Woche eine Runde MTB zu fahren? 
Gern auch Night-Ride.


----------



## iglg (3. März 2012)

Vllt am WE, wenn das Wetter gut ist. NightRide nicht, keine Zeit.


----------



## GerrimaLG (30. September 2013)

Ist hier noch was los?

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herki (30. September 2013)

GerrimaLG schrieb:


> Ist hier noch was los?
> 
> Gruß



Hi,
Nee, der Thread ist ziemlich tot....

Wen du Touren fahren willst, guck mal im MTB-News-Forum unter Norddeutschland / André's Touren-Treff Lüneburg.

Bist du eher an Freeride/Downhill interessiert, findest du hier 'ne gute Truppe: http://www.saltcityrider.de

Viel Spaß!
Jörg (herki01)


----------



## GerrimaLG (30. September 2013)

Ich wohne direkt bei der Steinhöhe - wollte eigentlich nur mal fragen wer dort sonst noch fährt...  Immer allein ist auch langweilig.


----------



## herki (30. September 2013)

GerrimaLG schrieb:


> Ich wohne direkt bei der Steinhöhe - wollte eigentlich nur mal fragen wer dort sonst noch fährt...  Immer allein ist auch langweilig.



Weit weg von der Steinhöhe wohne ich auch nicht - in Adendorf.

Wir können uns sehr gern mal auf eine Runde treffen!
In den nächsten Tagen bin ich "leider" nicht da (Urlaub auf Zingst ), am Sonntag bin ich aber wieder hier. 
Warten wir doch mal ab, ob das Wetter so bleibt, wenn meine Sonntags-RR-Trupppe nicht fährt, können wir uns gern vormittags treffen!

Vielleicht bis dahin?!

CU, Jörg


----------



## GerrimaLG (30. September 2013)

Hört sich gut an!


----------



## iglg (30. September 2013)

herki schrieb:


> Weit weg von der Steinhöhe wohne ich auch nicht - in Adendorf.
> 
> Wir können uns sehr gern mal auf eine Runde treffen!
> In den nächsten Tagen bin ich "leider" nicht da (Urlaub auf Zingst ), am Sonntag bin ich aber wieder hier.
> ...



Schon wieder Urlaub ?

Auf Zingst habt Ihr aber die "normalen" Räder dabei, oder ?

RR-Gruppe ? Ist es jetzt so weit ? Du bist doch nicht konvertiert, oder ?

Viele Grüße vom Niederrhein 

Ingo


----------



## herki (30. September 2013)

Nee, nicht schon wieder - immer noch 

Und ja, auf Zingst haben wir die normalen Räder dabei, gerade haben wir Susannes neues Trekking-Bike abgeholt, cooles Teil, sehr leicht trotz (guter) Federgabel, XT-Ausstattung und allem PiPaPo. Da muss ich jetzt ganz schön keulen, dass ich mitkomme mit meiner Dreigang-Stadtschlampe.

Und RR fahren macht tatsächlich Spaß, vor allem wenn man in der Gruppe fährt. Als GA-Training ideal, und dann bei schönem Wetter durch schöne Gegend, das hat auch was. Aber keine Angst, komplett konvertieren werde ich nicht! Jede Sparte hat ihren eigenen Reiz, und ich nehme mir aus jeder das für mich Beste 
Abgesehen davon ist mein früherer Sparringspartner einfach abgehauen 

CU, Jörg




iglg schrieb:


> Schon wieder Urlaub ?
> 
> Auf Zingst habt Ihr aber die "normalen" Räder dabei, oder ?
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

